# Knitting Tea Party, 30th August 2013



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome all to this new Tea Party. And an especial welcome to anyone new- while many of us know each other well newbies are always welcome- read and respond and you will soon get to know who we all are!

I will include a couple of recipes from a new series I have started using. They are written by an Australian dietician for diabetics- which means that they should be healthy (and she says which ones should only be used occasionally for example). The series is called Symply too good to be true author Annette Sym- hence the use of Symply. I use these for most main meals currently- including those for my fasting days as full nutritional information is provided.
While not all the recipes are vegetarian I will use twp vegetarian ones as I know a number of you are vegetarian.
These recipes are the sort I like (good for lazy cooks like me) but for those who like fresh garlic etc feel free, use your own stock etc. feel free to adjust them as you want- but remember if you are using the nutritional info to consider any changes you are making.

*THAI CURRY VEGETABLES. *
Serves 4 large or 8 side dish. 
INGREDIENTS.
Cooking spray.
1 teaspoon crushed ginger (in jar)
1 teaspoon crushed garlic (in jar)
1 cup onion sliced.
2 teaspoons massaman curry paste (in jar)
2 ½ cups water
2 teaspoons salt reduced chicken stock powder.
3 cups new potatoes, diced (skin on).
2 cups pumpkin, diced.
1 cup small cauliflower florets
1 cup small broccoli florets
1 cup yellow squash cut into quarters
1 cup cabbage thickly sliced
1 cup green beans sliced
3 tablespoons cornflour (or whatever you use for thickening)
1x 375 can evaporated light milk
1 teaspoon coconut essence.
DIRECTIONS.
Coat saucepan with cooking spray, cook ginger and garlic for 1 minute, add onion and curry paste. Add in water and stock powder, toss in all vegetables and stir well. Bring to the boil, simmer 15 minutes with lid on. Combine cornflour with the milk and coconut essence, add to pot and bring back to boil. Be careful not to break up potato and pumpkin when stirring. Cook a further 5 minutes or until potato is cooked. Serve with couscous, rice, noodles or as a side dish to go with meat/chicken.
NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION
GI rating Medium
Per serve (large serve) Carbs 39.0g, Kjs 1041/calories 248. 
(small serve) Carbs 19.5g, Kjs 520/calories 520

*ZUCCHINI SLICE*
Serves 6
INGREDIENTS.
2 whole eggs
3 egg whites
2 packed cups (350gm) zucchini (courgette) grated
2 cups (250 gm) mixed vegetables e.g. grated carrot, diced capsicum, sliced celery
1 onion diced
½ cup frozen peas
½ cup frozen corn kernels
¾ cup 97% fat free ham diced (can omit and add an extra cup of vegetables)
¾ cup self raising flour (or all purpose with the appropriate raising agents)
pepper to taste
1 cup 25% reduced fat grated tasty cheese
cooking spray
DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 180C fan forced (360F).
In a large bowl beat eggs and whites well, add all other ingredients except the cheese. Add 2/3 of the cheese to mixture. Mix well. Coat quiche or lasagna dish with cooking spray. Spoon mixture into dish, then sprinkle remaining cheese on top. Bake 35-40 minutes or until golden brown.
This dish is even better if made the night before or left to sit far a few hours before serving.
Serve with salad.
NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION.
Per serve
With ham. Carbs 18.9 Kjs 766/calories 182
vegetarian Carbs 19.5, Kjs 777/calories 185.

As I am sitting here with a very ordinary coffee but figured I would at least use am appropriate mug for it. Not even milk in the coffee as I have a starving day today so keep the calories for later int he day.

Well as I make a few changes I am having real problems seeing- after a few days of feeling good it looks like I'm in for another migraine. Will go and take something now and be back with the next part.
And will then also post the link in the last tea party.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have missed the tea parties - what happened?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

shepherd said:


> I have missed the tea parties - what happened?


You sure made this bright and early! They have been going on each week so no idea why you have been missing them. But welcome back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Darowil, Thanks for the veggie recipes. I love curries so will give it a try, Your coffee mug is realy cute and so is the cat.

Hope everyone has a good week end and peaceful and healing vibes to all.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for hosting the tea party and all the lovely recipes. Been a fast week and now a three day weekend. Been knitting in between canning the last cucumbers and tomatoes. Hope every one has a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Darowil, Thanks for the veggie recipes. I love curries so will give it a try, Your coffee mug is realy cute and so is the cat.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week end and peaceful and healing vibes to all.


More on the cat to come as well!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> More on the cat to come as well!


That's good, I love cats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After last years Darowils Bunnies I thought I would give something similar again. This time kittens- though they are not as simple as last years they are still very easy. (in fact I cam across them on KP- someone posted that her 9 year old daughter had made one as her first knitted project).There are 3 pieces this time, 2 rectangles and one with a few increases and decreases in the middle. But doesnt ke much longer to knit- and uses only a small amount of yarn (weighs 22 grams less than 8/10 of an ounce- finished including the stuffing). I used 8 ply (slightly lighter than Aran/ Worsted), but yarn weight doesnt matter that much, simply remember that whatever you use will affect the size- and dont forget to adjust needle sizes. You can see in one of my photos an idea of the size as it is sitting on my hand. Comparing my photos with the pattern I think I put its head in the wrong place- oh well try a different spot for the next one.
Original KP posting http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182156-1.html
Link to the pattern http://betsy.imagin-itis.net/fibrecraft/kitten.html

Hope you have a wonderful Friday evening, Friday night or Saturday for us few downunder. Tomorrow is Fathers Day for us here in Australia at least. Does anyone share our Fathers Day? New Zealand does- Julie mentioned last night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Love the coffee cup and the guard cat. Recipe sounds good. Time to figure out dinner for my guys. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's good, I love cats.


You could do it in small yarn and give MiniMe a companion as she has lost MiniSam


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

The kitty instructions are so clear. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just before going off to join Mum for a couple days last week I did see my doctor about the migrainews. She started me on a preventive, but did say it would need time to work. So now a matter of waiting and seeing how they go. At least with this one today O will know if they go thta it is most liekly due to the new medication rahter than anything else.
Now to see how I go- maybe I won't get to the football after all.

Last night David said that clearly it was him causing my migraines (but did then twist what he said so it was my response to him). When I went down to get asprin for this one he said I told you it was me. So I pointed out to him thta clearly I needed to leave him.
But as when I then said I hoped I could get to the footy he offered to take me- and it is the oval furtherest from us. So I think he's a keeper after all! 
Might head off and go back to bed for a while- be back when I find out how I am going.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting the newest TKP, Darowil! Hope your migraine doesn't develop...can't believe I made it to the first or second page...I'm usually a slow poke and don't pop in until at last pg 4.
Welcome to Shepherd...we've been here all along...glad you rediscovered us.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FranVan said:


> The kitty instructions are so clear. Thank you for posting them.


Thats OK- it is a cute little cat.
I am planning on making more of them for Samaratans purse to add to the shoe boxes they provide over Christmas. In fact I gave the pattern to the the woman from church who organises the shoe boxes so she is busy knitting them up as well. She loved them as well.
Hope you manage to knit one up. They are simple and quick to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love the coffee cup and the guard cat. Recipe sounds good. Time to figure out dinner for my guys. Have a wonderful day.


Hes protected the coffee well- no one has succedded in stealing it!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Just popping in, great recipes, am off to bed now got a busy day tomorrow. We are going to London with my daughter and grandson, it was his 15th birthday today. Usually we take him out on his bday but my daughter had to work so we are taking him to London tomorrow and going on the eye, am taking camera so hopefully will post some pics of a birds eye view of London when we get back. my thoughts and prayers to all, lyn x


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

My 83 year old aunt knits hats for Samaritan's Purse. What a great idea. I just finished a log cabin afghan to use up my yarn. So I have so many little bits and bobs of yarn. Hope your migraine meds. work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great intro, Darowil - love the wee cat! Your bunny still sits beside my computer, I think I'll need to make him a cat friend!
Hope your migraine goes away - go back to bed and see if you can sleep it off. I'm in bed now and just about to try to sleep. See you all in the morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Thanks for hosting the tea party and all the lovely recipes. Been a fast week and now a three day weekend. Been knitting in between canning the last cucumbers and tomatoes. Hope every one has a safe and happy weekend.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Thanks for hosting the tea party and all the lovely recipes. Been a fast week and now a three day weekend. Been knitting in between canning the last cucumbers and tomatoes. Hope every one has a safe and happy weekend.


And to you too :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The receipts sound perfect, Chrissy will enjoy them for sure seems how she is vegetarian. I will pass them on to Elishia she will enjoy as well. 

I love your coffee mug and the little kitty. That would be lovely to make for the grand daughters and Seth. I am sure some of the great nieces and nephews would like them too. 

I hope your migraine doesn't last long this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you are safely on the way, darowil! I have been concerned how the migraines might impact- sorry to hear you have another looming. The recipes sound ideal for someone like me on the diabetic fringe- I should have a look and see if I can find the book- possibly the library?! I may well make a kitty for a certain birthday parcel looming although I was thinking of Angry Bird hats- I have been warned that it is vital there be two, to avoid insurrection, even though the DGS is only 3 1/2.
We have a lovely sunny almost spring day- I have two loads of washing on the line, and Ringo is celebrating by gallivanting around inside and out of the house. It is warm enough now for the back door to be open- though it was a chilly start.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought I'd join the new TP but still have 50 or so pages from the last one to peruse. I'd like to do it now but I can hardly keep my eyes open. Neither DH nor I got to sleep until around 5 a.m. and we're just bushed. No reason for it that I know of...just couldn't sleep. Our fur baby howled once and I guess I was listening for him the rest of the night. He must be in pain because of the deteriorating bone in his jaw. I hope it was just a nightmare but don't know. It hasn't been a good day today for him. See you all tomorrow. Have a goodnight....good morning....wherever you are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats OK- it is a cute little cat.
> I am planning on making more of them for Samaratans purse to add to the shoe boxes they provide over Christmas. In fact I gave the pattern to the the woman from church who organises the shoe boxes so she is busy knitting them up as well. She loved them as well.
> Hope you manage to knit one up. They are simple and quick to do.


Oh what a good idea, wonder if our local food pantry would like some to put into baskets. or just hand out to the children.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got home from grocery shopping. It is about 106 F today so I am feeling drained. Will have a quick supper of left-overs and that is about all that will get done today. Have a great week-end everyone. Be safe and happy.
Marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Just popping in, great recipes, am off to bed now got a busy day tomorrow. We are going to London with my daughter and grandson, it was his 15th birthday today. Usually we take him out on his bday but my daughter had to work so we are taking him to London tomorrow and going on the eye, am taking camera so hopefully will post some pics of a birds eye view of London when we get back. my thoughts and prayers to all, lyn x


One of my favorite things Jamie and I did when we were in London. Enjoy your day out in London.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thought I'd join the new TP but still have 50 or so pages from the last one to peruse. I'd like to do it now but I can hardly keep my eyes open. Neither DH nor I got to sleep until around 5 a.m. and we're just bushed. No reason for it that I know of...just couldn't sleep. Our fur baby howled once and I guess I was listening for him the rest of the night. He must be in pain because of the deteriorating bone in his jaw. I hope it was just a nightmare but don't know. It hasn't been a good day today for him. See you all tomorrow. Have a goodnight....good morning....wherever you are.


Sorry to hear the fur-baby is in pain- I must have missed it if you mentioned it before. It is one reason I am glad Rufus has his new family because they take him to the vet. where I could not afford- especially for his arthritis. The best I could do was keep him as warm as possible.
Hope you do both manage to sleep- no fun being awake all night!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just got home from grocery shopping. It is about 106 F today so I am feeling drained. Will have a quick supper of left-overs and that is about all that will get done today. Have a great week-end everyone. Be safe and happy.
> Marilyn


That is way too hot for me. I thought it was bad at 29c/84f , stayed most of the day. Then was only out for a short time. it is still pretty warm.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just before going off to join Mum for a couple days last week I did see my doctor about the migrainews. She started me on a preventive, but did say it would need time to work. So now a matter of waiting and seeing how they go. At least with this one today O will know if they go thta it is most liekly due to the new medication rahter than anything else.
> Now to see how I go- maybe I won't get to the football after all.
> 
> I am well aware of how you feel with your migraines. I have had horrible ones that lasted three days. The doctor tried me on the preventive meds, but they didn't work. He finally put me on Maxalt-10 which you take when one is coming on. Within two hours they were gone. Sometimes I had to take another one, but that was the most. I know everyone is different, but if what you are on doesn't work, ask him about the Maxalt 10.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For my KTP family. 
This one is me for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Just popping in, great recipes, am off to bed now got a busy day tomorrow. We are going to London with my daughter and grandson, it was his 15th birthday today. Usually we take him out on his bday but my daughter had to work so we are taking him to London tomorrow and going on the eye, am taking camera so hopefully will post some pics of a birds eye view of London when we get back. my thoughts and prayers to all, lyn x


Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow. The only time I have been in london since the eye was up was in January a few years ago- and they shut it down for mainatence- neatly covering all my week in London.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FranVan said:


> My 83 year old aunt knits hats for Samaritan's Purse. What a great idea. I just finished a log cabin afghan to use up my yarn. So I have so many little bits and bobs of yarn. Hope your migraine meds. work.


I was told they have so many hats this year that they don't need any more! So kittnes it will be- and my church bible study group are doing some kittnes (and last years bunnies as well). But becuase of ht emigrines I haven't been able to push it much so not sure just how much we will get done this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have fun on the Eye!!! I regret that we didn't go on I when we were in London...my fear of heights kicked in and we kept saying we'd come back another day...and just never got back there. I'm sure you'll love it.



melyn said:


> Just popping in, great recipes, am off to bed now got a busy day tomorrow. We are going to London with my daughter and grandson, it was his 15th birthday today. Usually we take him out on his bday but my daughter had to work so we are taking him to London tomorrow and going on the eye, am taking camera so hopefully will post some pics of a birds eye view of London when we get back. my thoughts and prayers to all, lyn x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are safely on the way, darowil! I have been concerned how the migraines might impact- sorry to hear you have another looming. The recipes sound ideal for someone like me on the diabetic fringe- I should have a look and see if I can find the book- possibly the library?! I may well make a kitty for a certain birthday parcel looming although I was thinking of Angry Bird hats- I have been warned that it is vital there be two, to avoid insurrection, even though the DGS is only 3 1/2.
> We have a lovely sunny almost spring day- I have two loads of washing on the line, and Ringo is celebrating by gallivanting around inside and out of the house. It is warm enough now for the back door to be open- though it was a chilly start.


They are a series of 7 books (well 7 is the last one I am awayre of). They are something like the Womens Weekly cookbooks size.
And they are good, they actually provide full nutritional information for each recipe and variation she provides (but too hard to get them to work out here to bother with all the details). And she makes a comment for each recipe, often with how good it is for diabetics- or not to use often . So helps give an idea as to what to use and helps learn what is suitable as well. And of course as diabetics need to watch fat as well she has lowered the fat content of the meals- and managred to do it while still tsting good. I have 2 of them at the moment and MAryanne has another of them. Will slowly get them all. 
Just looked them up and they are in our library system


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is way too hot for me. I thought it was bad at 29c/84f , stayed most of the day. Then was only out for a short time. it is still pretty warm.


29C is nice- we are looking at 27 for Tuesday and Wednesday- and Spring only begins tomorrow- hope it doesn't indicate a long hot summer. Did hear that we look like having the hottest 12 months on record if the the last days of August are as warm as predicated. 
But if there is humidity with 29 that is totally different! I am another who hates the humidity.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow. The only time I have been in london since the eye was up was in January a few years ago- and they shut it down for mainatence- neatly covering all my week in London.


If you get a chance to go back I highly recommend going on it. The sight is worth it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thought I'd join the new TP but still have 50 or so pages from the last one to peruse. I'd like to do it now but I can hardly keep my eyes open. Neither DH nor I got to sleep until around 5 a.m. and we're just bushed. No reason for it that I know of...just couldn't sleep. Our fur baby howled once and I guess I was listening for him the rest of the night. He must be in pain because of the deteriorating bone in his jaw. I hope it was just a nightmare but don't know. It hasn't been a good day today for him. See you all tomorrow. Have a goodnight....good morning....wherever you are.


I read the last 50 pages last night- quickly and with hardly any responding so I was redy for this weeks.
Hope your little furbaby settles down- and you get a chance to have a bit of a sleep as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If you get a chance to go back I highly recommend going on it. The sight is worth it.


Just need to make sure I don't go in January again!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have fun on the Eye!!! I regret that we didn't go on I when we were in London...my fear of heights kicked in and we kept saying we'd come back another day...and just never got back there. I'm sure you'll love it.


Jamie bought tickets for the London Eye and I still almost backed out. Boy am I glad I didn't. It was the best next to Spinnaker Tower. The glass floor was a bit scary but I at least I went out on it too. Thanks Tessa!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Friday evening and the start of a holiday weekend. County fair started today and my DGS's first football game is tonight. And I have a cold and feel icky so didn't go to the game. But, my DD2 made the garlic chocolate chip cookies today so he'll have those after the game. Had one and it was good. Thinking to replace half the butter with applesauce next time. 

Got my van back today and then went to have tires put on it. Was able to get top of the line Michelins for a good price with a $150 rebate. So good day. 

Hope everyone is feeling well or on their way to it. Healing thoughts for those who are ailing. Hopefully I will feel better to be able to go to rf bd concert tomorrow night. Hate to miss it as several friends will attend.

Trying to finish my socks and bought the yarn for my DGGS's birthday hat. Then need to make up some packets for other projects and get the van squared away.

Take care everyone and I will see you tomorrow.

OH Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Friday evening and the start of a holiday weekend. County fair started today and my DGS's first football game is tonight. And I have a cold and feel icky so didn't go to the game. But, my DD2 made the garlic chocolate chip cookies today so he'll have those after the game. Had one and it was good. Thinking to replace half the butter with applesauce next time.
> 
> Good idea to use apple sauce in them. I used half coconut oil and half butter. Hmm apple sauce would be much better. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For my KTP family.
> This one is me for sure.


I like them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like them!


thank you I am glad you like them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowill, thank you for hosting. Copied the Thai curry sounds yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> 29C is nice- we are looking at 27 for Tuesday and Wednesday- and Spring only begins tomorrow- hope it doesn't indicate a long hot summer. Did hear that we look like having the hottest 12 months on record if the the last days of August are as warm as predicated.
> But if there is humidity with 29 that is totally different! I am another who hates the humidity.


With humidity or it would be as bad. Sure hope the warm winter doesn't mean a bad winter. 
Hope your summer is not too hot, that is never goos for any one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for hosting the new tea party, for the recipes and the cat. Must make one to go with the knitted baby blanket as I have some wool left over,
The agents have got the details correct now so I am hoping for better luck with these. I am hoping to stock up on some sleep at the weekend as they are re surfacing the road by our house for 5 consecutive nights starting on Wednesday from 6pm to 6 am so as not to disrupt the traffic too much. Never mind the poor residents trying to sleep! I know I can't really stock up on sleep but at least I won't be over tired hopefully. If it gets too bad I will see if I can spend the odd night with a friend. Given more notice I would have made arrangements to go away till it was over. Happy holidays to those who have a long weekend. Prayers from those needing them and best wishes to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> With humidity or it would be as bad. Sure hope the warm winter doesn't mean a bad winter.
> Hope your summer is not too hot, that is never goos for any one.


Winter has been really nice- mild but with a fair bit of rain. 
See Dave's influence in your avatar!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for hosting the new tea party, for the recipes and the cat. Must make one to go with the knitted baby blanket as I have some wool left over,
> The agents have got the details correct now so I am hoping for better luck with these. I am hoping to stock up on some sleep at the weekend as they are re surfacing the road by our house for 5 consecutive nights starting on Wednesday from 6pm to 6 am so as not to disrupt the traffic too much. Never mind the poor residents trying to sleep! I know I can't really stock up on sleep but at least I won't be over tired hopefully. If it gets too bad I will see if I can spend the odd night with a friend. Given more notice I would have made arrangements to go away till it was over. Happy holidays to those who have a long weekend. Prayers from those needing them and best wishes to all.


They do the same thing here with no consideration for the residents. I am lucky enough to live off the road a ways but I can still hear the noise. I live close enough to the army base that every morning we can hear the bugle bright and early. At first it bothered me, now I sort of look forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for hosting the new tea party, for the recipes and the cat. Must make one to go with the knitted baby blanket as I have some wool left over,
> The agents have got the details correct now so I am hoping for better luck with these. I am hoping to stock up on some sleep at the weekend as they are re surfacing the road by our house for 5 consecutive nights starting on Wednesday from 6pm to 6 am so as not to disrupt the traffic too much. Never mind the poor residents trying to sleep! I know I can't really stock up on sleep but at least I won't be over tired hopefully. If it gets too bad I will see if I can spend the odd night with a friend. Given more notice I would have made arrangements to go away till it was over. Happy holidays to those who have a long weekend. Prayers from those needing them and best wishes to all.


5 nights is a long prospect of noise, it sounds very wise to have a line of retreat set up. I do hope you start to get offers on your house, it certainly helps to have the right information!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Winter has been really nice- mild but with a fair bit of rain.
> See Dave's influence in your avatar!


I hope your summer is as kind to you. 
Just a bit, I have these ones out during race season. Seth looks for them to see if I have changed them. His favorite ones have gone home with him. He tries to take the time for tea set home with him, seems I didn't make extras they stay here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for hosting the new tea party, for the recipes and the cat. Must make one to go with the knitted baby blanket as I have some wool left over,
> The agents have got the details correct now so I am hoping for better luck with these. I am hoping to stock up on some sleep at the weekend as they are re surfacing the road by our house for 5 consecutive nights starting on Wednesday from 6pm to 6 am so as not to disrupt the traffic too much. Never mind the poor residents trying to sleep! I know I can't really stock up on sleep but at least I won't be over tired hopefully. If it gets too bad I will see if I can spend the odd night with a friend. Given more notice I would have made arrangements to go away till it was over. Happy holidays to those who have a long weekend. Prayers from those needing them and best wishes to all.


While it makes sense to do it when there is less traffic the noise and light for 6 nights will sure make sleep difficult. And 6 nights is long time to have disrupted sleep for. But a newly surfaced road will look good! so in that sense it will be good for you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes, looks yummy, will be trying them. Nice opening :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> After last years Darowils Bunnies I thought I would give something similar again. This time kittens- though they are not as simple as last years they are still very easy. (in fact I cam across them on KP- someone posted that her 9 year old daughter had made one as her first knitted project).There are 3 pieces this time, 2 rectangles and one with a few increases and decreases in the middle. But doesnt ke much longer to knit- and uses only a small amount of yarn (weighs 22 grams less than 8/10 of an ounce- finished including the stuffing). I used 8 ply (slightly lighter than Aran/ Worsted), but yarn weight doesnt matter that much, simply remember that whatever you use will affect the size- and dont forget to adjust needle sizes. You can see in one of my photos an idea of the size as it is sitting on my hand. Comparing my photos with the pattern I think I put its head in the wrong place- oh well try a different spot for the next one.
> Original KP posting http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182156-1.html
> Link to the pattern http://betsy.imagin-itis.net/fibrecraft/kitten.html
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful Friday evening, Friday night or Saturday for us few downunder. Tomorrow is Fathers Day for us here in Australia at least. Does anyone share our Fathers Day? New Zealand does- Julie mentioned last night.


Cute kittens I love kittens, so funny to be with. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope your weekend is more peaceful than you anticipate, Martina.

Best wishes on your house sale. Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everybody. Happy long weekend 
Hi Julie glad to hear that Ringo is up and running around. Maybe you can get your knitting spot back now. 
Woohoooo page 4 for me. :lol: 

Darowil thanks for the new tp. I checked out the recipes and I love curried anything. Going to give this recipe a shot for sure. :thumbup:

Those mini kitties are so cute and I know a few little ones that would love them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

FranVan said:


> My 83 year old aunt knits hats for Samaritan's Purse. What a great idea. I just finished a log cabin afghan to use up my yarn. So I have so many little bits and bobs of yarn. Hope your migraine meds. work.


Praying too, :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> For my KTP family.
> This one is me for sure.


Ditto, and me


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie bought tickets for the London Eye and I still almost backed out. Boy am I glad I didn't. It was the best next to Spinnaker Tower. The glass floor was a bit scary but I at least I went out on it too. Thanks Tessa!


Like your avatar,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Darowil, for getting us off to a great start. The recipes look great. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everybody. Happy long weekend
> Hi Julie glad to hear that Ringo is up and running around. Maybe you can get your knitting spot back now.
> Woohoooo page 4 for me. :lol:
> 
> ...


I did too! I have been working there most of the day!
The kitties look fun, don't they
I have yet to try Thai anything that I did not like!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. Thanks Darowill for starting the tea party. Loved the kitty. It is such a cute sixe. May have to try it. I have trouble getting the heads on animals to look the right size.
Got behind last week, thanks all for the prayers. My moms tests so far are coming back good, so hopefully this pain she is having is going to be something that disappears. She is a tiny timid 81 one year old but she is my hero.so I am so thankful for the outcomes so far.
The other problems are still there, but trying to take one day at a time. Went to see a new Dr. Yesterday since we have moved and this new Dr explained some of my anxiety and sleeping problems have been caused by the past Dr prescribing the wrong drug which could make the problems actually worse over time.. Depression is a hard issue to treat but now I maybe understand why some things were happening.
Hope all are well and I am sure I have missed much but know I wish you all the very best, pain free days and nights and days of peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all. Thanks Darowill for starting the tea party. Loved the kitty. It is such a cute sixe. May have to try it. I have trouble getting the heads on animals to look the right size.
> Got behind last week, thanks all for the prayers. My moms tests so far are coming back good, so hopefully this pain she is having is going to be something that disappears. She is a tiny timid 81 one year old but she is my hero.so I am so thankful for the outcomes so far.
> The other problems are still there, but trying to take one day at a time. Went to see a new Dr. Yesterday since we have moved and this new Dr explained some of my anxiety and sleeping problems have been caused by the past Dr prescribing the wrong drug which could make the problems actually worse over time.. Depression is a hard issue to treat but now I maybe understand why some things were happening.
> Hope all are well and I am sure I have missed much but know I wish you all the very best, pain free days and nights and days of peace.


That does sound hopeful! Don't forget that you have very real cause for depression- it is not something without outside explanation.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have fun on the Eye!!! I regret that we didn't go on I when we were in London...my fear of heights kicked in and we kept saying we'd come back another day...and just never got back there. I'm sure you'll love it.


~~~~~We, too, missed going on it. DH doesn't like heights at all......I wish we had gone up in it. He could have watched form below. Oh well......  Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all. Thanks Darowill for starting the tea party. Loved the kitty. It is such a cute sixe. May have to try it. I have trouble getting the heads on animals to look the right size.
> Got behind last week, thanks all for the prayers. My moms tests so far are coming back good, so hopefully this pain she is having is going to be something that disappears. She is a tiny timid 81 one year old but she is my hero.so I am so thankful for the outcomes so far.
> The other problems are still there, but trying to take one day at a time. Went to see a new Dr. Yesterday since we have moved and this new Dr explained some of my anxiety and sleeping problems have been caused by the past Dr prescribing the wrong drug which could make the problems actually worse over time.. Depression is a hard issue to treat but now I maybe understand why some things were happening.
> Hope all are well and I am sure I have missed much but know I wish you all the very best, pain free days and nights and days of peace.


How great it will be if the new doctor can help you. Depression is a slow thing to improve from but even knowing that help is around the corner can help in itself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just checking in so that I can start getting the posts. I'll finish last week's and then meet you here!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does sound hopeful! Don't forget that you have very real cause for depression- it is not something without outside explanation.


Oh Julie l know. This has been a bad run of it. Not sleeping with it was just taking me down. I was going night, after night stating up all night watching TV. And the problems always seem worse at night. But hopefully now this new combo will help and I will be able to sleep. It has been so nice the nights I can't sleep to be able to come here and there is someone else up to talk to, just like living in a college dorm. Friends from all over who,listen and care and always ready to reach out. Thanks so much.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good evening, All....the weekend is here. We travel tomorrow, so I will be building up a backlog on the KTP....depending on how chatty y'all feel.  Sunday is a family reunion...about 25 for dinner. A moderately-sized group....lots of fun and laughs! Love these reunions. ")) I probably won't be back here until Monday sometime.

DH's infusion went well....moderate reaction, and he seems to have recovered well enough. So, we shift and go back to monthly treatments. It could be so much worse. So...thumbs up! Thanks for all the prayers and good vibes...they worked!

Good Labor Day to all....appreciate all who work in whatever field who give us service. There is such a wide variety of workers who assist us....glad for all those who are employed. Hopes for all who want work. I hope for tolerance of all workers...no matter their position or temperament. We need their service and dedication to their jobs.

Happy needles to all....wishing you no dropped stitches or missed instructions. ) (I miss the icons!)

Health & good vibes to all...take care of yourselves! Find the humor!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Safe travels to those going away for the holiday. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Weekend! It is a long one for us as we have Labor Day on Monday. DD and her BF have gone to the lake. His parents have a lakehouse. The men will go hunting as Sunday starts dove season. I'm babysitting my grand-dog! It will be interesting!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am still trying to catch up on the last tea party, i had to skim some of it. 
thanks for the recipes i am going to do the zucchini slice one. i have been working on making the knitPurl dishcloths, they are the funnist thing i have done in a while. works up so fast. its a dearest debi pattern. then i get the idea of how this would look for a baby blanket, so i got some baby yarn and gonna inlarge it, you work in multiples of 16. 
tonight i can't keep my eyes open. so i am turning in early, you gabby folks keep on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Oh Julie l know. This has been a bad run of it. Not sleeping with it was just taking me down. I was going night, after night stating up all night watching TV. And the problems always seem worse at night. But hopefully now this new combo will help and I will be able to sleep. It has been so nice the nights I can't sleep to be able to come here and there is someone else up to talk to, just like living in a college dorm. Friends from all over who,listen and care and always ready to reach out. Thanks so much.


It is an advantage of our global family!, there is usually someone up and about. I have been distracted trying to get the netbook working- it has had so many updates to load- because I have not used it for months.
Hopefully you are sound asleep! God Bless!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I guess I fell asleep in my recliner after we ate dinner. Woke up when DH let the dog out, I caught up the last pages of last week's TP and found the link for the new one.

Darowil, thanks for starting the new Tea Party - I think it's early morning for you. The zucchini recipe looks good,think I'll try that one this weekend. I love the little kitten -I'm going to make a couple for my GD that loves cats. The kitten reminded me of your bunny from last year, so I checked my bookmarks to see if I had saved the instructions. I didn't, but I did a little digging around and found them; they are now saved, I think my 2 youngest GD's will like them. With that accomplished, I think I will go set up the coffee maker for morning and go to sleep in my bed instead of my chair! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

time to say good night,here. praying for all that are traveling, praying for safe travels, for good health, healing, strenght, happiness and joy. great weekend to all :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks darowil for the great start... I hope your headache doesn't take hold and you get to watch your footie. I have spent the last week calling the insurance co. and the dr.'s office- trying to get DH's colonoscopy approved and scheduled ASAP. Finally made enough of a pest of myself that it has been approved and scheduled for fri the 6th. Much better news than "maybe the 20th". The Dr. won't treat his flare until she sees for herself what's going on. And that is probably just as well considering the trouble we had with the last gastro specialist. So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks darowil for the great start... I hope your headache doesn't take hold and you get to watch your footie. I have spent the last week calling the insurance co. and the dr.'s office- trying to get DH's colonoscopy approved and scheduled ASAP. Finally made enough of a pest of myself that it has been approved and scheduled for fri the 6th. Much better news than "maybe the 20th". The Dr. won't treat his flare until she sees for herself what's going on. And that is probably just as well considering the trouble we had with the last gastro specialist. So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


Hoping all the best for the 6th! and that by now you are tucked up in bed, and sound asleep. Sweet dreams!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> How great it will be if the new doctor can help you. Depression is a slow thing to improve from but even knowing that help is around the corner can help in itself.


Spider, that sounds like good news. I hope it helps you feel more positive, and am sending reassuring hugs.

Darowil, thank you for setting us off on a new TP with recipes, coffee and kittie.

Have a wonderful long weekend everyone fortunate enough to have Monday holiday, or otherwise an enjoyable regular weekend!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi... just checking in for a bit. I havent caught up at all so there is anything that has happened that i should know can someone pm please. Things are not so good here still... not up to talking about it. I am a bit of a mess but just wanted to pop in for a bit of sanity. Love to everyone


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Adventures of Mini Sam!

Our first stop was at a lovely little shop owned by Myra Garcia called
Fancy Image Yarn in Shelton, Washington. Myra specializes in hand dyed yarns. She also has a yarn of the month club. Her shop is open Thursday,Friday & Saturday from 11-5. We were fortunate that she opened her shop just for us on a day she is normally closed so she can do her handi work dying yarn. Her website is: www.FancyImageYarn.com and her email is: [email protected] just in case anyone wants to order any yarn. Also Fancy Image Yarn on Ravelry.com and Facebook. 


more adventures of Mini Sam to come........


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Adventures of Mini Sam continued....

Mini Sam and Sam go Topless!!!!!!

Our next stop was in Allyn at the Allyn Knit Shop another lovely little shop.

Mini Sam and Sam having a wonderful time!

Off to Port Orchard......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam!
> 
> Our first stop was at a lovely little shop owned by Myra Garcia called
> Fancy Image Yarn in Shelton, Washington. Myra specializes in hand dyed yarns. She also has a yarn of the month club. Her shop is open Thursday,Friday & Saturday from 11-5. We were fortunate that she opened her shop just for us on a day she is normally closed so she can do her handi work dying yarn. Her website is: www.FancyImageYarn.com and her email is: [email protected] just in case anyone wants to order any yarn. Also Fancy Image Yarn on Ravelry.com and Facebook.
> ...


Great pics. Sandy- Good to see you all!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Next stop in the Adventures of Mini Sam was A Good Yarn, Debbie Macomber's Yarn Shop in Port Orchard.

So much yarn!.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo and I have had a busy day, what with doing the washing and getting a potato sourdough (Maori Bread) bread baked, and gifted to a family round the corner- I gather it is a success.
It is not late, but I am tired, so will head through to bed. Much of America should be asleep, but it is early morning in Britain, so Happy Day to Kate and Purplefi, and all our British contingent!
I wonder if darowil got to her match- I hope the new regime for the migraine has worked! And positive thoughts for Sugarsugar- sorry things are still so rough for you!
Take Care, to All.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

.... still at A Good Yarn....
KatyNora tries to match matching dye lots that don't match colorwise.

Then it is off to lunch....

Such good food at the Victorian Tea Room (across the parking lot from A Good Yarn. 


Lunch over and on the road again........


........more to come........


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just stopping in for a short moment. Have been up knitting in the hotel room and knit on the trip. Just 19 rows of pattern to go and then the border. Thank you for all who sent up prayers for travelers. I hate traveling on holidays and my brother's birthday was on a holiday and now this shower is on a birthday. Think I won't be doing any more of these holiday ones though as this was a big stress. Huge truck started to come over into us and there was no median and nowhere to go except into cement. DH laid on the horn and don't know if truck heard it or not but he didn't hit us. Then traffic came to a stop because of a very bad accident. We made it fine but DH laid down and took a nap so know it took it out of him. Now the second part of the trip for me on to OH and for DH as he heads out home. We will meet my sisters for breakfast and the big surprise is that my mom is coming along. She said she would never make a trip again so this is big. After breakfast DH and I will head our different ways and I will see how far I can get on the blanket before the shower, but for now I need some sleep. Love this blanket but will be so glad to finish.

Darowil, great opening and lovely recipes. Same for Kate last week.

Sandy, thanks for the photos of mini Sam and big Sam!!! Looks like lots of fun for all of you and special yarn too.

Now to see if I can get a few hours sleep.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Adventure of Mini Sam continues on to Silverdale where we find a nice little shop Linda's Knit n' Stitch and the Old Town Rose Garden right outside.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

More of the Old Town Rose Garden.....


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes it was a lovely warm day and here is the thermometer outside Linda's Knit n' Stitch to prove how warm it was......especially since it started off raining! Top still down we get back in the car and travel across the bridge into Bainbridge where we find a shop call Churchmouse Yarns & Teas. After closing Churchmouse we decided that we needed something to drink we were famished and thirsty. Up the court yard from Churchmouse was a shop call Mora Iced Creamery so we had a Rootbeer float without the float! Sat and talked for 3 hours. We were so tired! Very long day but we really had fun. On our way back to the car the rain started again. :-( On our way to the ferry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Like your avatar,


Thanks one of my favorite cozy patterns.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Adventures of Mini Sam....

Mini Sam takes a ferry

Sam knitting

All tuckered out we head home.......

I truly loved the adventure with Mini Sam and Sam. We have to plan something really spectacular next year. We had so much fun we had to skip two of the places we planned to go as we ran out of time (imagine that!). 

The End......Till next year!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam continued....
> 
> Mini Sam and Sam go Topless!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Love;y photos, noce to see all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning seems I'm up early here's coffee for today. 

some interesting info on cucumbers. I knew there was a reason I liked them so much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, glad to see Sam and Mini Sam having so much fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~We, too, missed going on it. DH doesn't like heights at all......I wish we had gone up in it. He could have watched form below. Oh well......  Carol il/oh


I really don't like heights either, but it was so solid and slow moving that it was fine. I'm really glad we went on it as the views were superb. I went on the one in Belfast too, but it was scary, much smaller, more like a large Ferris wheel that you would get at a fair.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love all the pics of your shopping adventures with Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy - Your picture story of Sam and Mini-Sam was fabulous! Thank you so much, you made me feel I was there too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A rather late good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are going into town today as the high street is closed for a vintage car show. Then we are coming hoome to tackle the new flower bed.

Caren, lovely coffee, you must be up really early :thumbup: 

Wishing everyone a good week end and sending peaceful vibes to you all.

Saturday photos....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam....
> 
> Mini Sam takes a ferry
> 
> ...


Lovely photos Sandy and thanks for posting. MiniFi is really jealous and can't wait to come to America next year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Oh Julie l know. This has been a bad run of it. Not sleeping with it was just taking me down. I was going night, after night stating up all night watching TV. And the problems always seem worse at night. But hopefully now this new combo will help and I will be able to sleep. It has been so nice the nights I can't sleep to be able to come here and there is someone else up to talk to, just like living in a college dorm. Friends from all over who,listen and care and always ready to reach out. Thanks so much.


Not too often there is no one here! It really is good having someone around almost all the time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Darowil for starting this weeks TP. I made it in by page 7 which is something of a record. Love all the recipes and will be trying them very soon. Hope your migraine settles real soon. My GD developed severe migraine at 15 and was given preventative drugs. After trying two or three different ones she found one which suited and has been migraine free for well over a year now. I think hers were due to hormonal changes but a migraine is a migraine whatever the cause. Not pleasant.

Sam and MiniSam - great to see all your photos and see what a good time you are having. I love seeing all the different places.

Lovely sunny Saturday morning here in Berkshire but much cooler than of late - beginning to get that autumn feeling. I love all the autumn colours but don't like the darker evenings and the thought of winter to come.

Hope everyone has a good weekend whatever you are doing. Love and hugs and prayers for all who need them. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Todays migraine is mainly headache so I am keeping it under control with 2 hourly pain meds. An advantage over the fogginess that I have been having a lot of recently- if any thing meds make this worse. I made it to the football- and we won really well. Into the final quarter the opposition looked like they might catch up and then we took off and had a really good win.
Lovely day weather wise as well, and some more lovely weather again.
Pepper our DDs rabbit is back with us for a couple of weeks again- they have headed off to India. She (the rabbit not my daughter!) was very angry apparently at being put into her box to travel. Thumped away to tell Brett just what she thought of this terrible treatment. But she seems to have settled in here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks darowil for the great start... I hope your headache doesn't take hold and you get to watch your footie. I have spent the last week calling the insurance co. and the dr.'s office- trying to get DH's colonoscopy approved and scheduled ASAP. Finally made enough of a pest of myself that it has been approved and scheduled for fri the 6th. Much better news than "maybe the 20th". The Dr. won't treat his flare until she sees for herself what's going on. And that is probably just as well considering the trouble we had with the last gastro specialist. So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


So glad that it was sorted out- not far away the 6th either so that is really good. And it makes sense for a new doctor to want to know what she is treating before she starts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Todays migraine is many headache so I am keeping it undre control with 2 hourly pain meds. An advantage over the fogginess that I have been having a lot of recently- if any thing meds make this worse. I made it to the football- and we won really well. Into the final quarter the opposition looked like they might catch up and then we took off and had a really good win.
> Lovely day weather wise as well, and some more lovely weather again.
> Pepper our DDs rabbit is back with us for a couple of weeks again- they have headed off to India. She was very angry apparentlly at being put into her box to travel. Thumped away to tell Brett just what she thought of this terrible treatment. But she seems to have settled in here.


Sorry the migraine is still with you, but glad you made it to the football especially when they won!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Darowil for starting this weeks TP. I made it in by page 7 which is something of a record. Love all the recipes and will be trying them very soon. Hope your migraine settles real soon. My GD developed severe migraine at 15 and was given preventative drugs. After trying two or three different ones she found one which suited and has been migraine free for well over a year now. I think hers were due to hormonal changes but a migraine is a migraine whatever the cause. Not pleasant.
> 
> Sam and MiniSam - great to see all your photos and see what a good time you are having. I love seeing all the different places.
> 
> ...


The suspicion is that mine are probably hormonal changes (just the other end)! after all they began when I was about 13, but have never been this frequent. No definite link though but most likely.
Looking at a few weeks possibly before I will know if they work. But at least todays enables me to get through almost normally. Mind you I am getting tired now- but it is 7.30pm so not doing too badly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy it was great seeing all the photos of the day out of the 4 of you. How wonderful to have all those lovely yarn stores so close together- and to not even get them all seen.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Darowil for starting this weeks TP.

Sandy so nice to see your adventures with Sam and Minisam. What lovely yarn shops,wish we had some round here.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Sending lots of healing light and energy to all who need. Plus hugs to all.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

re: migraines

I expect you already know that many migraines, hormonal or nerve spasm and dilated blood vessel kinds can often be controlled by botox injections and, now, a wonderful new surgery that actually cures and prevents them from happening again. We do one or two of these surgeries, sometimes more, a month with excellent results. So, hope is not lost..check out the botox and surgery with your physician.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are going into town today as the high street is closed for a vintage car show. Then we are coming hoome to tackle the new flower bed.
> 
> Caren, lovely coffee, you must be up really early :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Mini mini me? in the dolls house?
I do so enjoy your photos, although here is nearly Sunday. This time difference is something that is just part of my life! I have been living it so long. The challenge now is recalling all the others times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Todays migraine is mainly headache so I am keeping it under control with 2 hourly pain meds. An advantage over the fogginess that I have been having a lot of recently- if any thing meds make this worse. I made it to the football- and we won really well. Into the final quarter the opposition looked like they might catch up and then we took off and had a really good win.
> Lovely day weather wise as well, and some more lovely weather again.
> Pepper our DDs rabbit is back with us for a couple of weeks again- they have headed off to India. She (the rabbit not my daughter!) was very angry apparently at being put into her box to travel. Thumped away to tell Brett just what she thought of this terrible treatment. But she seems to have settled in here.


I can just imagine angry rabbit! Thanks for the chuckle. Glad the headache is staying under control!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are going into town today as the high street is closed for a vintage car show. Then we are coming hoome to tackle the new flower bed.
> 
> Caren, lovely coffee, you must be up really early :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Good morning/ afternoon. When I was in London with Grant Dave took us to a vintage car show. It was fantastic, love old cars.

I am usually up early thought I'd post earlier than normal. Watching motoGP practice. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Loved all the photos, Sandy. Wonderful shops. Looks like everyone having a great time. The rose garden was beautiful. You are so lucky to have all those fascinating yarn shops so close to you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi... just checking in for a bit. I havent caught up at all so there is anything that has happened that i should know can someone pm please. Things are not so good here still... not up to talking about it. I am a bit of a mess but just wanted to pop in for a bit of sanity. Love to everyone


You are in my thoughts-- sometimes life catches up with us. Please take care of yourself and I hope whatever is happening will sort itself out for you very soon. Shirley


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Darowil, I hope that you did not get a migraine, I am blessed with none but my daughter suffers from them and I know that they are not pleasant. Thanks for the zucchini recipe, I shall try this one for sure. It has been hot here in Southern California and muggy as well but then it is the end of our summer and so far it has not been too bad. Thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For my KTP family.
> This one is me for sure.


Love them both! Good morning, Caren!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> 29C is nice- we are looking at 27 for Tuesday and Wednesday- and Spring only begins tomorrow- hope it doesn't indicate a long hot summer. Did hear that we look like having the hottest 12 months on record if the the last days of August are as warm as predicated.
> But if there is humidity with 29 that is totally different! I am another who hates the humidity.


And with good reason!!! Our humidity is 90% this morning and the temperature is supposed to be 89 F later today, so you know how hot it will seem this afternoon....A big hug to whoever invented air conditioning!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy needles to all....wishing you no dropped stitches or missed instructions. ) (I miss the icons!)

Health & good vibes to all...take care of yourselves! Find the humor!
Carol il/oh[/quote]

I'm glad your husband's infusion went well. Our minister's wife who had a heart transplant a little over 5 yrs ago and is, of course, on immune depressant drugs had a blood draw last week. They found her blood was low of something, she didn't say what. But she has to go for one each week for 2 weeks. She has managed so well..her belief and love of God has seen her through a lot of tough spots!
Enjoy your family reunion!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ[/quote]

It's always a shame when we have to make pests of ourselves to get the health care we or our loved ones need. So glad the outcome is good and, I'm sure, a relief for you!!
You know you can go on about anything that's troubling you...here's where your friends are...praying that your anxiety and stress will lessen now that the colonscopy has been scheduled soon!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi... just checking in for a bit. I havent caught up at all so there is anything that has happened that i should know can someone pm please. Things are not so good here still... not up to talking about it. I am a bit of a mess but just wanted to pop in for a bit of sanity. Love to everyone


I'm so sorry things haven't improved....I'll definitely keep you in prayers. Not sure how much sanity you'll find here...after all, I'm allowed here soo........you may be taking a chance.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

and her email is: [email protected] just in case anyone wants to order any yarn. Also Fancy Image Yarn on Ravelry.com and Facebook.

more adventures of Mini Sam to come........[/quote]

Thanks for the pictures so we can share your adventures....those yarns look so lovely as do all of you!!!
I know it was a fun day! Glad MiniSam was along for the fun....I'll bet he was as big a hit with the ladies as the original Sam!! LOL!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Next stop in the Adventures of Mini Sam was A Good Yarn, Debbie Macomber's Yarn Shop in Port Orchard.
> 
> So much yarn!.....


Thank you so much for all the pictures of your wonderful adventures!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures of the knitting adventure. I'm sure it was difficult to withhold your impulse to buy at all those lovely shops. I used to love to visit Seattle because it had so many yarn stores. Churchmouse is one of my favorites and the ferry ride was always a plus.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

We were so tired! Very long day but we really had fun. On our way back to the car the rain started again. :-( On our way to the ferry.[/quote]

I'm not surprised you were tired...you sure made a full day of it. And having fun is hard work!! LOL!
Sounds like the rain held off so you could have good weather during most of the day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are going into town today as the high street is closed for a vintage car show. Then we are coming hoome to tackle the new flower bed.
> 
> Caren, lovely coffee, you must be up really early :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for my morning fix of beautiful English pictures!! Looks like MiniMe is having a a fun visit!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all going on 9 am here.I am the only one up right now. Overcast outside and looks rainy. We have thunderstorm last night. I really hope the weather improves. We are going to Canada's Wonderland today. Gage has never been and it is his big day before he goes back to school. Fingers are crossed that it brightens up a bit before we are supposed to leave.

Sam, Mini Sam, Katynora and Sandy: Love all the photos of the yarn crawl. Loved the topless photo.   :lol:

Good morning June.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks darowil for the great start... I hope your headache doesn't take hold and you get to watch your footie. I have spent the last week calling the insurance co. and the dr.'s office- trying to get DH's colonoscopy approved and scheduled ASAP. Finally made enough of a pest of myself that it has been approved and scheduled for fri the 6th. Much better news than "maybe the 20th". The Dr. won't treat his flare until she sees for herself what's going on. And that is probably just as well considering the trouble we had with the last gastro specialist. So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


Keep those positive thoughts, praying for a positive out come


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam continued....
> 
> Mini Sam and Sam go Topless!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Great, time going on there,  love to see Sam and Mini Sam, having such a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam continued....
> 
> Mini Sam and Sam go Topless!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Great, time going on there,  love to see Sam and Mini Sam, having such a good time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> .... still at A Good Yarn....
> KatyNora tries to match matching dye lots that don't match colorwise.
> 
> Then it is off to lunch....
> ...


Great!!!!! :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I'm late, I was trying to catch up on last weeks (still have 9pages to go there), and read a page or two here, but was pooped so went to bed around 9:30p. DH got home around 7:30ish, I had bought some ribs from the guy with the huge smoker/grill that does them in the parking lot at the liquor store (they have a huge parking lot and let people set up there little stands there), we've had his ribs before and they are fabulous, the two guys are originally from Louisiana and Texas. So anyway, to make a long story short, I know, too late, :roll: , he had ribs for dinner. I did get the doors in the dinning room painted between early yesterday morning before running out for the day and yesterday evening after I got home/before DH got home, I'll take a couple pictures later, now just need to get the walls done, yay!!! 
So now that I've rambled on, literally, I'll just say what I had first intended to say. Thank you Darowil for hosting this week, can't wait to make a kitty and will be saving the recipes for sure, and I certainly hope to read that that migraine ran the other way (and not to one of the daughters). Hugs and hope your team won! Now to get caught up. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> Just popping in, great recipes, am off to bed now got a busy day tomorrow. We are going to London with my daughter and grandson, it was his 15th birthday today. Usually we take him out on his bday but my daughter had to work so we are taking him to London tomorrow and going on the eye, am taking camera so hopefully will post some pics of a birds eye view of London when we get back. my thoughts and prayers to all, lyn x


Have a great time and happy late birthday to Grandson!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are safely on the way, darowil! I have been concerned how the migraines might impact- sorry to hear you have another looming. The recipes sound ideal for someone like me on the diabetic fringe- I should have a look and see if I can find the book- possibly the library?! I may well make a kitty for a certain birthday parcel looming although I was thinking of Angry Bird hats- I have been warned that it is vital there be two, to avoid insurrection, even though the DGS is only 3 1/2.
> We have a lovely sunny almost spring day- I have two loads of washing on the line, and Ringo is celebrating by gallivanting around inside and out of the house. It is warm enough now for the back door to be open- though it was a chilly start.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For my KTP family.
> This one is me for sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I must say I am running late this morning since I did sleep in after my DH and I went to see Shakespeare's Macbeth last night which, I might add was well performed at one of our local outdoor theatres so, again since I was half asleep I did not see Sam's pictures!!! Wow, did he ever go yarn shopping!!! Yay!! what a nice thing to do during this vacation. So, when is Sam back onboard? I wish him well and a safe journey back home to Ohio.


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Darowil, I hope that you did not get a migraine, I am blessed with none but my daughter suffers from them and I know that they are not pleasant. Thanks for the zucchini recipe, I shall try this one for sure. It has been hot here in Southern California and muggy as well but then it is the end of our summer and so far it has not been too bad. Thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam....
> 
> Mini Sam takes a ferry
> 
> ...


Great photos of all your adventures. Thanks for sharing them. I just love all those shops.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are going into town today as the high street is closed for a vintage car show. Then we are coming hoome to tackle the new flower bed.
> 
> Caren, lovely coffee, you must be up really early :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Great photos this morning, Purple. Enjoy your day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. We had a terrible storm come through here in the early evening with a lot of wind and heavy rain. The power is out in a couple of places due to trees falling on power lines or the power transformers being hit by lightening. No damage in our neighborhood, but some scarey moments. It did cool down temperatures and cleared up some of the humidity so being outside today will be pleasant.

We had planned to go to Springfield, IL to visit DD, but she called after spraining her ankle that she was at home and on pain pills and asked that we reschedule. She's the color guard coach and choreographer for the H.S. and was on the football field rehearsing with her color guard and stepped in a hole and wrenched it pretty good....x-ray show a severe sprain, no break. But she'll be hobbling around for quite a while.

I'm headed off to find a vegetable farmer that isn't too far away so I can get tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, onions, and maybe some apples to can or freeze.

Love and prayers to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandy, thanks for posting all the pictures. It looks like a wonderful time...no wonder everyone was tired. Loved the pictures of Debbie Macomber's places...that's an area and a place I'd love to visit.

Darowil, hope the new meds help with the migraines. I suffered with them for years and understand the misery they cause. 

Angora, sorry to hear about the travelling being stressful. Hope and prayers that the continuing journeys are safe and uneventful. So great to have your Mom with you and your sisters.

SugarSugar/Spider/GagesMom - thinking of you and continuing prayers.

Julie - good to hear a spark in your postings. I'll bet the family enjoyed the gifted bread and I hope you enjoy a dinner out with your new friend and his family. I'll bet you felt like you were seeing an old friend when you unearthed your DPNs and circulars!

Poledra...I hope your doors turned out as you wanted and you'll be enjoying your freshly painted dining room soon.

Shirley, et al...I've never heard of that brand of sewing machine. I've only owned a Brother and a Singer. I haven't sewn anything in a very long time, but hope to once I have a little more time for my hobbies. As it is now, I don't even have time for the knitting I want to do.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes. Lovely picture of your cup and knit cat. 
Karen from Los Angeles


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up. Woke up at my normal 3 AM so I knitted for 3 hours before getting my day started. Finished a pair of mittens, started another and started a Fairisle hat. Took my youngest son for a haircut. He is going with a friend and his family to a museum in Chicago to see some train exhibit. I will be lucky to find out which museum as my son does not know. He is just excited to be invited to go along and hang out with a friend. 
I was so tired last night that my body was just twitching and jerking until I could fall asleep and get some rest. I guess I over did it yesterday. 
Today is housework catchup, shopping, and knitting. 

Thanks Sandy for sharing your pictures of Sam's visit. Looks like you had a lovely time. So glad that you could get together.

Sugarsugar....prayers for life to settle down and get better for you.

Gagesmom....so happy to see so many happy faces in your post today. I hope those happy faces return to you and your family's lives soon.

Darowil....thanks for being there to get us started off this week. Praying that the new meds will help control those awful migraines. Thanks for sharing the kitty pattern as well.

Shirley....so hope your shoulder will give you a break soon. Take care and enjoy life.

Kathy...So glad you were able to get top of the line tires for a deal. We need to take lessons from you on making pattern packets so that we have everything we need with each WIP. Travel safely. 

Daralene....sorry to hear of your driving adventure. I don't like it when trucks drive you off the road or out of your lane. That is a stress I don't like either. Blanket sounds like it is coming along nicely. Can't wait to see completed pictures. Have fun with Mom.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all going on 9 am here.I am the only one up right now. Overcast outside and looks rainy. We have thunderstorm last night. I really hope the weather improves. We are going to Canada's Wonderland today. Gage has never been and it is his big day before he goes back to school. Fingers are crossed that it brightens up a bit before we are supposed to leave.
> 
> Sam, Mini Sam, Katynora and Sandy: Love all the photos of the yarn crawl. Loved the topless photo.   :lol:
> 
> Good morning June.


Good morning,Gage's mom....sure hope the weather improves so all of you but especially Gage can have a day to remember before he goes back to school!!
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the pictures of The Adventures of Mini Sam! I am so glad that you all had a great time. The architecture of the buildings is fantastic.

Thanks, darowil, for the great start of this week's TP. 

I hope everyone is well, or feeling better!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> More on the cat to come as well!


Oooooh goodie!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just stopping in for a short moment. Have been up knitting in the hotel room and knit on the trip. Just 19 rows of pattern to go and then the border. Thank you for all who sent up prayers for travelers. I hate traveling on holidays and my brother's birthday was on a holiday and now this shower is on a birthday. Think I won't be doing any more of these holiday ones though as this was a big stress. Huge truck started to come over into us and there was no median and nowhere to go except into cement. DH laid on the horn and don't know if truck heard it or not but he didn't hit us. Then traffic came to a stop because of a very bad accident. We made it fine but DH laid down and took a nap so know it took it out of him. Now the second part of the trip for me on to OH and for DH as he heads out home. We will meet my sisters for breakfast and the big surprise is that my mom is coming along. She said she would never make a trip again so this is big. After breakfast DH and I will head our different ways and I will see how far I can get on the blanket before the shower, but for now I need some sleep. Love this blanket but will be so glad to finish.
> 
> Darowil, great opening and lovely recipes. Same for Kate last week.
> 
> ...


Glad you are safe and it wasn't you in the accident. Drive careful the rest of your trip and take care. 
Yippie the blanket is nearly finished.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam....
> 
> Mini Sam takes a ferry
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaaa!!!! Great show, love the story, Mini Sam and Sam, what a lovely time had by all, thanks for sharing.
Sam so glad you are having a good vacation. We miss you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning seems I'm up early here's coffee for today.
> 
> some interesting info on cucumbers. I knew there was a reason I liked them so much.


Love the coffee with class, good info. Thanks did not know that, but love cucumbers, make them in my drink every day :-D well doing something right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> A rather late good Saturday morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are going into town today as the high street is closed for a vintage car show. Then we are coming hoome to tackle the new flower bed.
> 
> Caren, lovely coffee, you must be up really early :thumbup:
> 
> ...


So lovely, thanks love my coffee time,


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Howdy! I've been under the weather. Went to the doctor yesterday and I have bronchitis...second time in five months so I am now the proud owner of a nebulizer as well as the inhaler that still has some "juice" in it, from the last go-around with this. I have two medicines that go in the cup of the nebulizer plus prednisone to take to get ahold of the inflammation in my bronchial tubes fast (only have to take the pred. for 5 days so that's good). I am not quite "up to snuff" yet but once the meds kick in, I will be right back "in the pink," as they say...or rather for me "in the purple" - lol! Think I'm going to make myself a purple kitty...I think PurpleFi should make purple kitties for her mini me and mini-mini me   

Thanks, Darowil, for the pattern, recipes and for hosting this week. Hope the migraine doesn't get worse!!!

Thanks, Sandy, for bringing us all along on the yarn crawl with Sam and Mini Sam  I loved the photo where Mini Sam is peaking out of the shopping bag   Good thing he didn't try to escape and hide in all the yarn on the shelves of all those lovely stores!!!! I can't wait until we can make another trip sometime to Seattle (to see dear aunt and cousins). I will definitely be PMing you to see where you all went. Dear aunt lives in Kent and the cousins in Maple Valley...but have rental car, will travel, right?  

I purchased a pattern from Sirdar called Snuggly Baby Blanket that is square and you make the 4 triangles and sew them together. It is easy knitting, for those with a brain that is functioning properly (LOL). I think it is a pattern I will really like...starts on the outside edge (with the most stitches) and decreases down to nothing (center). Works for my mentality of jumping into a project and being all enthusiastic but then I lose my steam and that's usually when I have to start another project. This keeps me going because there are less and less stitches as I go so the rows go faster and faster  I have about 60 rows to go yet and will block it and take a photo to post. Right now, with the medication I am taking, I either am not paying close enough attention or I am still "foggy" because I think I have knit and frogged the same 10 rows a number of times over the past 24 hours...such goes my life. I can see my mom laughing down at me saying, "Ripping makes the yarn last longer." LOLOL I am already plotting on how to do the corners and putting ALL the stitches for ALL the triangles on my needles and just going around and around...another project for the winter.

The Farmers Almanac says we are to have a "piercing cold" winter and more precipitation than normal - great. Oh well, all the better weather for knitting, I say!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love both of these signs!


NanaCaren said:


> For my KTP family.
> This one is me for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad this got set up for your DH. Prayers that this will provide some insight into his difficulty and that a fix/cure will be given. It is difficult when we have to be our own advocate for medical treatments.


AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks darowil for the great start... I hope your headache doesn't take hold and you get to watch your footie. I have spent the last week calling the insurance co. and the dr.'s office- trying to get DH's colonoscopy approved and scheduled ASAP. Finally made enough of a pest of myself that it has been approved and scheduled for fri the 6th. Much better news than "maybe the 20th". The Dr. won't treat his flare until she sees for herself what's going on. And that is probably just as well considering the trouble we had with the last gastro specialist. So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy these are great pictures! Thank you so much for sharing them. 


Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam!
> 
> Our first stop was at a lovely little shop owned by Myra Garcia called
> Fancy Image Yarn in Shelton, Washington. Myra specializes in hand dyed yarns. She also has a yarn of the month club. Her shop is open Thursday,Friday & Saturday from 11-5. We were fortunate that she opened her shop just for us on a day she is normally closed so she can do her handi work dying yarn. Her website is: www.FancyImageYarn.com and her email is: [email protected] just in case anyone wants to order any yarn. Also Fancy Image Yarn on Ravelry.com and Facebook.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the way you introduced this set of pictures..ROFL


Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam continued....
> 
> Mini Sam and Sam go Topless!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ALL of the pictures are wonderful! I feel like I've been with you folks!


Sandy said:


> Yes it was a lovely warm day and here is the thermometer outside Linda's Knit n' Stitch to prove how warm it was......especially since it started off raining! Top still down we get back in the car and travel across the bridge into Bainbridge where we find a shop call Churchmouse Yarns & Teas. After closing Churchmouse we decided that we needed something to drink we were famished and thirsty. Up the court yard from Churchmouse was a shop call Mora Iced Creamery so we had a Rootbeer float without the float! Sat and talked for 3 hours. We were so tired! Very long day but we really had fun. On our way back to the car the rain started again. :-( On our way to the ferry.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy, the pictures are great!! I'm clipping them all to my photo album, with your wonderful captions. It was such a fun day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kick in, I will be right back "in the pink," as they say...or rather for me "in the purple" - lol! Think I'm going to make myself a purple kitty...I think PurpleFi should make purple kitties for her mini me and mini-mini me   

Oh do you really!!!!!!!

Sorry you have bronchitis. I used to suffer from it. The prednisone should work quite quickly.

Sending you a little purple angel to make you feel better


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sun ny surrey and inthe words of my American friends the car show was AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 45 min. Today! Took a new route past cattails in drainage ditch, locusts, desert greening up for fall. That is the longest we've walked since I was sick. Felt super wonderful..
Then sorted STUFF from guest room and have some in car for goodwill. Some put in garage. Probably another day or two and I will finish.
Going to library then probably nap as I've been up since o'dark hundred.


----------



## BJohn4223 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good Morning from Gilbert, AZ. I hate when I do something that loses my post before I get it posted. Anyway - will have to read all the posts later as my sister and I are going to a ThirtyOne Gifts event this morning. They are having a sale on all the display items that are being discontinued (fabric or item)and I am going to see if they have some large storage bins on sale. I have several of their totes for current projects (personalized), purses, a wallet, an umbrella, and several various size storage containers. They also have thermals which work great in this heat for carrying cool or frozen items.

Then we're off to visit my aunt to play some spider rummy. She is a vicious player and at 94 can beat the socks off both of us.

I spent yesterday working on a throw for my daughter for Christmas and only have about 15 rows before I work the border. Am hoping I can finish it this weekend so I can start on a sweater for Noah - 3 yr old grandson.

Angela is working on her third set of long fingerless gloves. They cover the arms almost to the shoulder. She has just learned to knit with DPNs and loves it more than circulars. Who knew?

Family is coming over tomorrow for the day - they will want to play games, scrapbook and watch movies so I will have to sneak some knitting time to get finished with my throw. It will give me an opportunity to make a birthday card for my swap person and then I can take that to the post office on Tuesday. It is my first swap ever and I'm really excited to get her items shipped off.

Hope you are all having a good weekend - will try to catch up with you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. Woke up at my normal 3 AM so I knitted for 3 hours before getting my day started. Finished a pair of mittens, started another and started a Fairisle hat. Took my youngest son for a haircut. He is going with a friend and his family to a museum in Chicago to see some train exhibit. I will be lucky to find out which museum as my son does not know. He is just excited to be invited to go along and hang out with a friend.


It's probably the Museum of Science and Industry with the Great Train Story. DGS is off school on Thursday so I think we may take him down there to see it too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have fun on the Eye!!! I regret that we didn't go on I when we were in London...my fear of heights kicked in and we kept saying we'd come back another day...and just never got back there. I'm sure you'll love it.


Never mind, I'm a Londoner and I've never been on it. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie bought tickets for the London Eye and I still almost backed out. Boy am I glad I didn't. It was the best next to Spinnaker Tower. The glass floor was a bit scary but I at least I went out on it too. Thanks Tessa!


And I'm 45 miles from Portsmouth and although I go to Portsmouth a lot to catch the ferry to France, I;ve never been up the tower either!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We're here when or if you need an ear Sugar...........


sugarsugar said:


> Hi... just checking in for a bit. I havent caught up at all so there is anything that has happened that i should know can someone pm please. Things are not so good here still... not up to talking about it. I am a bit of a mess but just wanted to pop in for a bit of sanity. Love to everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Well I must say I am running late this morning since I did sleep in after my DH and I went to see Shakespeare's Macbeth last night which, I might add was well performed at one of our local outdoor theatres so, again since I was half asleep I did not see Sam's pictures!!! Wow, did he ever go yarn shopping!!! Yay!! what a nice thing to do during this vacation. So, when is Sam back onboard? I wish him well and a safe journey back home to Ohio.


Sam gets back home on the 10th September- is what I have recorded on my calender


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> kick in, I will be right back "in the pink," as they say...or rather for me "in the purple" - lol! Think I'm going to make myself a purple kitty...I think PurpleFi should make purple kitties for her mini me and mini-mini me
> 
> Oh do you really!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


She is lovely!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Julie, sending you sunny Sunday hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what I want for Christmas.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> SugarSugar/Spider/GagesMom - thinking of you and continuing prayers.
> 
> Julie - good to hear a spark in your postings. I'll bet the family enjoyed the gifted bread and I hope you enjoy a dinner out with your new friend and his family. I'll bet you felt like you were seeing an old friend when you unearthed your DPNs and circulars!


Seconding the thought for sugarsugar, spider and Gagesmom,

I understand the bread went down well- the plan is I will give Tua (the Mum), some of the bug, and teach her how to make it this week.
Yes, it was great to find the needles- the circulars are all fixed, but I have various cord lengths to the gauge- which is a huge help. I may be able to check out darowil's Magic loop at last.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


Was it more blue? What I can see looks a very purple/blue already!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 45 min. Today! Took a new route past cattails in drainage ditch, locusts, desert greening up for fall. That is the longest we've walked since I was sick. Felt super wonderful..
> Then sorted STUFF from guest room and have some in car for goodwill. Some put in garage. Probably another day or two and I will finish.
> Going to library then probably nap as I've been up since o'dark hundred.


Sounds like your energy is rebounding. I know Maya enjoyed the extra walking time as much as you did!
JUneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was it more blue? What I can see looks a very purple/blue already!


Yes it was a bright blue. In fact there were cars of many colours but no purple.

Here's another one I rather liked


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Never mind, I'm a Londoner and I've never been on it. :thumbdown:


Come on Purple Fi, I don't live there but I have been on once in the day and once at night. I am going to the Ally Pally show in October, are you? We could meet up and take mini Purple Fi and mini mini Purple Fi with us on the Eye and to the show!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


WOW!!! It sure is top of the line!!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a few more photos


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And a few more


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Come on Purple Fi, I don't live there but I have been on once in the day and once at night. I am going to the Ally Pally show in October, are you? We could meet up and take mini Purple Fi and mini mini Purple Fi with us on the Eye and to the show!


Yes I am going to Ally Pally on the Thursday, I am taking 12 of my WI Sewing and Knitting group with me. But would love to meet up with you in London and go on the Eye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you sunny Sunday hugs. xxx


And I think it WILL be sunny- if what I could see of the stars and crescent moon, hold! Ringo has had breakfast- mine is on the way- feeding the sourdough bug, means I am surviving on potatoes- I can think of worse! six cups of flour makes a good size loaf for a big family- I cheated a bit and put in a teaspoon of ordinary granulated yeast- and wow has the new bug taken off- I hope for a really successful bake next time, and will shortly have to split it in two!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> So glad that it was sorted out- not far away the 6th either so that is really good. And it makes sense for a new doctor to want to know what she is treating before she starts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more


Great photos of the cars, bus etc.,- looks like it was a really good show!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for that June!!


jknappva said:


> So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


It's always a shame when we have to make pests of ourselves to get the health care we or our loved ones need. So glad the outcome is good and, I'm sure, a relief for you!!
You know you can go on about anything that's troubling you...here's where your friends are...praying that your anxiety and stress will lessen now that the colonscopy has been scheduled soon!!
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I am going to Ally Pally on the Thursday, I am taking 12 of my WI Sewing and Knitting group with me. But would love to meet up with you in London and go on the Eye.


Let me know when is best for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great photos of the cars, bus etc.,- looks like it was a really good show!


Yes Jukie, it was a huge show all down the high street and surrounding streets. Must have been over 100 vehicles.
Sounds as if your baking is going really well.
I'm off as we have just had a chinese meal delivered. Catch you later.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad this got set up for your DH. Prayers that this will provide some insight into his difficulty and that a fix/cure will be given. It is difficult when we have to be our own advocate for medical treatments.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ

Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Had a nicer than expected day as my friend's husband came to take the 13 bags of garden rubbish to the tip, and as they weren't doing anything special I invited them out for lunch. They were very pleased and as the restaurant I chose was one that they had never been to before they thoroughly enjoyed it. Made my day much more than I expected and I feel better about the work they did and wouldn't accept any money for it. Too full for more food today I think! The weather is warmer than expected, too, which is a bonus. Hope everyone else has an equally good day in some way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Jukie, it was a huge show all down the high street and surrounding streets. Must have been over 100 vehicles.
> Sounds as if your baking is going really well.
> I'm off as we have just had a chinese meal delivered. Catch you later.


Not the best shot, but you can imagine the crescent moon with Venus, as it was a couple of minutes ago. Augurs well for a sunny day, although it is a relatively chill start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


Thank you so much- it is always great to see other parts of the world! 
Happy Marketing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Had a nicer than expected day as my friend's husband came to take the 13 bags of garden rubbish to the tip, and as they weren't doing anything special I invited them out for lunch. They were very pleased and as the restaurant I chose was one that they had never been to before they thoroughly enjoyed it. Made my day much more than I expected and I feel better about the work they did and wouldn't accept any money for it. Too full for more food today I think! The weather is warmer than expected, too, which is a bonus. Hope everyone else has an equally good day in some way.


It is always nice to be able to say thank you somehow, and this sounds as if your friends really enjoyed themselves! 13 bags is a lot of tidying up, I bet your garden is showing the benefit of the hard work!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always nice to be able to say thank you somehow, and this sounds as if your friends really enjoyed themselves! 13 bags is a lot of tidying up, I bet your garden is showing the benefit of the hard work!


My friend and I cut and tidied last week, it was mostly overgrown fuschia shrubs and general rubbish. It is looking rather bare but more presentable for selling the house. Plus if I don't sell I won't need to do anything much there for ages as it is so small.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My friend and I cut and tidied last week, it was mostly overgrown fuschia shrubs and general rubbish. It is looking rather bare but more presentable for selling the house. Plus if I don't sell I won't need to do anything much there for ages as it is so small.


I love Fuchsias we have some native here- they also come from Chile, ours are fairly tiny flowered- not showy like the garden specimens. That is good that you will be able to concentrate on other things, rather than the garden- my garden bin is full to bursting- but the truck is due to come to empty it this week!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sure made this bright and early! They have been going on each week so no idea why you have been missing them. But welcome back.


I hope your better and headache is gone. Thank you for hosting and the great recipe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Once the technique of the Magic Loop sinks in, it's really a great way to do the tiny things in the round. I made the Easter eggs with that method and I like doing the toddler sock decrease to the toe on the long circular vs. the DPNs. Having enough length on the cable and it being very flexible are key ingredients to a successful project.



Lurker 2 said:


> Seconding the thought for sugarsugar, spider and Gagesmom,
> 
> I understand the bread went down well- the plan is I will give Tua (the Mum), some of the bug, and teach her how to make it this week.
> Yes, it was great to find the needles- the circulars are all fixed, but I have various cord lengths to the gauge- which is a huge help. I may be able to check out darowil's Magic loop at last.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker, How are you? I think about you so much. How is Fale? since I haven't been on much. Did he come to visit? I hope so. Blessing to you and all my friends here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And I'm 45 miles from Portsmouth and although I go to Portsmouth a lot to catch the ferry to France, I;ve never been up the tower either!


I think we're all guilty of not visiting attractions near to home (well I know I am  )


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the best shot, but you can imagine the crescent moon with Venus, as it was a couple of minutes ago. Augurs well for a sunny day, although it is a relatively chill start!


Love the picture


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


Thanks for the pictures. We got the storm in the morning. This is the first year that I can remember when they said we were in a Monsoon season and it was true, usually we just laugh and say " Right"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Jukie, it was a huge show all down the high street and surrounding streets. Must have been over 100 vehicles.
> Sounds as if your baking is going really well.
> I'm off as we have just had a chinese meal delivered. Catch you later.


Great photos! :thumbup: Enjoy your meal.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was a bright blue. In fact there were cars of many colours but no purple.
> 
> Here's another one I rather liked


Don't you love those old cars? Great picture of you,Lovely woman.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


You look good on the Hog or do they call them Bikes now. I love to see people going down the highway on them. What fun! But scary too. Hubby had one and liked to scare me so even though I love the feel of it, he damaged any further rides long ago. Made him sell it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purport, love how you celebrate life and think out of the box. Can see you cruising on the bike.
Got to library and caraway. Nap time again.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandy, Thank you for the wonderful pictures! What a good time everyone was having. I was wondering who was mini-Sam and now I know and I love him. Who made the wonderful traveling mini-Same for our Sam?

Happy knitting. I've been on too long need to go.

SugarSugar take care and healing prayers your way.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


WOW!!! YOU GO GIRL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!! YOU GO GIRL


Hi Patches, spoke to the couple who owned it. She can't drive it as she has arthritis so I guess I woudn't be able to either. but I'd love to go on the pillion. Perhaps I can persuade Mr P.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> You look good on the Hog or do they call them Bikes now. I love to see people going down the highway on them. What fun! But scary too. Hubby had one and liked to scare me so even though I love the feel of it, he damaged any further rides long ago. Made him sell it.


Don't know about Hog, this one was a trike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Once the technique of the Magic Loop sinks in, it's really a great way to do the tiny things in the round. I made the Easter eggs with that method and I like doing the toddler sock decrease to the toe on the long circular vs. the DPNs. Having enough length on the cable and it being very flexible are key ingredients to a successful project.


I guess having wielded dpn's and enjoying them, I ought to be able to convert- there is darowil's workshop and there will be Youtube tutorials! Do you have a preferred brand of circular? Not that I can rush out and buy them, but maybe a couple at a time!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Darowil:

Thanks for opening this week's tea party - love the recipes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Sandy, Thank you for the wonderful pictures! What a good time everyone was having. I was wondering who was mini-Sam and now I know and I love him. Who made the wonderful traveling mini-Same for our Sam?
> 
> Happy knitting. I've been on too long need to go.
> 
> SugarSugar take care and healing prayers your way.


PurpleFi knitted mini-Sam & sent him to the States.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Love the pictures of the car show. That was one sweet motorcycle. Even if you cannot drive it you can surely dream.

Enjoyed the scenery pictures as well. 

Julie...your bread sounds like it will be delicious. Enjoy every bite of it.

back to laundry and knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker, How are you? I think about you so much. How is Fale? since I haven't been on much. Did he come to visit? I hope so. Blessing to you and all my friends here.


I am feeling pretty good today, thanks Sharon! It is a lovely sunny start to spring, although only 5.4C outside, but we seldom get as low as real frost!
The visit from Fale has been pu back and put back on the pretext that he has to go see the Specialist. But this is because they have chosen to try to get his Australian Citizenship. I was over there for 11 days in June, thanks to two very generous friends. And at that point thought I could sell up and go over to be with then all. But it was going to have involved living in Lupe's household. Lupe is the youngest of his nieces and I realise now a very volatile young woman. A bit of a dreamer and schemer. She was actually talking of $11,000 to help us over- but no more has been mentioned- just that she expects me to sell everything to go over. This included getting 'rid' of the dogs. I have managed to re-home Rufus, to a family who are taking very good care of him. But when it came to the 'crunch' having talked things over with my daughter and my brother Alastair, I came to my senses, and realised what a terrible predicament I would be landing myself in, especially if and when Fale dies, I would end up with no where to come home to. Also it is not easy for UK citizens to enter Australia, especially when poor, like me. I asked many people in Government Departments, but all seem in agreement that in 6 months time I would have no income at all. With the best will in the world one does need an income to survive! Lupe does not see it that way though and amongst other things I am accused of not caring for Fale. She also threatened to tell him that I was 'dead and gone'. Which I felt was a bit cruel- both to me, but more particularly to an increasingly helpless elderly person, who is not well, yet she claims to love her uncle. After this last outburst I feel utterly vindicated in my decision not to put myself at her mercy. It would be very foolish to try and live with her. I have booked to go over for 4 days at the end of this month (here it is 1st September) I hope I will be able to survive somehow, because I would really like to have some time with my husband, especially as it will be his 70th birthday- but I will have to do it on the proverbial 'shoe string' - hopefully I will be able to eat!
Having written a chapter in reply, I do hope you are able to sit to read it- I know that back of yours is a constant problem
How are your 'suggies'? I know you are one who will understand that I could not bring myself to contemplate life without Ringo as well. ( I had bought him from the moneys from my Father's Estate- and he is a legacy to my memory of both my father and mother, but I don't expect Lupe to care about that) 
Take Care, dear! I am loving seeing your photos!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sandy what great pictures and what a great adventure you all have been on. You sure covered a lot of places and it looks like mini Sam behaved himself too.  Glad Sam took this trip - it looks good on him.



Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam....
> 
> Mini Sam takes a ferry
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love the pictures of the car show. That was one sweet motorcycle. Even if you cannot drive it you can surely dream.
> 
> Enjoyed the scenery pictures as well.
> 
> ...


It was good- I demolished a quarter of it very quickly (well me and Ringo- he likes to eat what I am eating!)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sure made this bright and early! They have been going on each week so no idea why you have been missing them. But welcome back.


As far as I can tell the link has not been posted in the daily digest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

The link was posted in the daily digest - that's how I got here today.



mjs said:


> As far as I can tell the link has not been posted in the daily digest.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And I'm 45 miles from Portsmouth and although I go to Portsmouth a lot to catch the ferry to France, I;ve never been up the tower either!


That is funny. Tessa had never been up the tower either. It was her first time when Jamie and I were there, we spent a lot of time up there. It is so peaceful, we understood why Dave loves to go up there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


Nice ride!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy to get here today. My satellite connection has been down for hours and so I was fourteen pages behind, which is nothing compared to some weeks.  I have finished the cross-cross scarf and almost finished the hat. I have also finished Gwen's Bow-Knot Scarf. I am thinking of starting the cable scarf next. I purchased some nice varigated astra yarn for it.

Peggy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


The potato scones look lovely. I shall have to give them a go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is funny. Tessa had never been up the tower either. It was her first time when Jamie and I were there, we spent a lot of time up there. It is so peaceful, we understood why Dave loves to go up there.


Mr P and I hope to spend a day down in Portsmouth to have a look round the royal docks and do the tower.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


Those potato scones look very appetising. I do hope you are able to get a decent time when you see Fale again, and that the niece starts to behave in a more reasonable fashion. Good that you have people you can talk to . Like you say, you do need some money to live on. My best wishes to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The potato scones look lovely. I shall have to give them a go.


The secret to a good mash I have found to be a potato ricer- and to use it when the potatoes are quite hot- makes it so easy!- I prefer not too much butter- and not too much flour- it is a fairly soft dough- and must be cooked promptly- but cooked they keep well (if you can resist!). Just have to remember to add some salt- because the potatoes have to be cooked without salt or the bug will die!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The secret to a good mash I have found to be a potato ricer- and to use it when the potatoes are quite hot- makes it so easy!- I prefer not too much butter- and not too much flour- it is a fairly soft dough- and must be cooked promptly- but cooked they keep well (if you can resist!). Just have to remember to add some salt- because the potatoes have to be cooked without salt or the bug will die!


Would you mind letting me have a copy of the recipe. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Those potato scones look very appetising. I do hope you are able to get a decent time when you see Fale again, and that the niece starts to behave in a more reasonable fashion. Good that you have people you can talk to . Like you say, you do need some money to live on. My best wishes to you.


Thank you so much Martina! I have been making potato scones since I was about 10- they were a link back to our 'home'. When you are first in a new country a year is a very long time- I used to hear people talking of having been here 5 or 10 years and think what an eternity that was- and here I am 57 years later!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Would you mind letting me have a copy of the recipe. xx


I will do it- but I have to get ready to go to church in less than 1/2 an hour- will have to take a rain check! I won't forget though!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


Wow amazing photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will do it- but I have to get ready to go to church in less than 1/2 an hour- will have to take a rain check! I won't forget though!


Absolutely no rush Julie. Enjoy your church. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I hope to spend a day down in Portsmouth to have a look round the royal docks and do the tower.


I think you will love the tower.I want to go back and see more of the docks. Hopeful that Grant and the boys will go as well. I am sure they'll love it too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> kick in, I will be right back "in the pink," as they say...or rather for me "in the purple" - lol! Think I'm going to make myself a purple kitty...I think PurpleFi should make purple kitties for her mini me and mini-mini me
> 
> Oh do you really!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


My humble thanks for the angel, your purpleness   I just love that we are both so nuts for purple   I am starting to actually feel human again...was feeling a little sorry for myself before so took myself to my local yarn shop and got the cutest little thing called a dumpling bag...has 6 stitch holders inside. The purple one is mine and I thought the gold one would be a cute little thing for me to send easily to DMIL, while she recuperates from her surgery  You just squeeze in the ends to open it up and the little stitch markers fit right inside...soooooo darned cute. They were expensive (or at least more than I normally spend for stuff like that) but DMIL will appreciate it and it is kinda fun to do stuff like that for yourself once in a while too.

Time to use the nebulizer (again).

Ta ta for now. XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


I think that Gold Wing Trike suits you quite well! You look like a natural


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My humble thanks for the angel, your purpleness   I just love that we are both so nuts for purple
> 
> You are welcome your purplepurpleness xx
> Glad you are feeling a bit better. Like your little counter purse, what a nice gift for your DMIL.
> Hope the nebulizer is working. When my DD was little and in hospital and on a nebulizer she breathed out instead of breathing in - cos it made her look like a dragon breathing smoke.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


Looks yummy, Julie!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


These look delicious Julie!
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I think that Gold Wing Trike suits you quite well! You look like a natural


Didn't want Mini mini Fi to be left out .....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't want Mini mini Fi to be left out .....


You think of everything!! Sooo fun!!!!! You make me smile


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> You think of everything!! Sooo fun!!!!! You make me smile


Always willing to make you smile. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to make another angel. Yes my DB is still sitting in my bag and it will stay there for the moment. Can't rush some things. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Those of you who like the big bikes would love being in Southern Wisconsin as bikers from all over the US are here to celebrate the 110th anniversary of Harley Davidson which is based in Milwaukee.

We are choosing to stay close to home.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


Beautiful , I like both of them :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the best shot, but you can imagine the crescent moon with Venus, as it was a couple of minutes ago. Augurs well for a sunny day, although it is a relatively chill start!


WOW that is so nice, beautiful shot :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Patches, spoke to the couple who owned it. She can't drive it as she has arthritis so I guess I woudn't be able to either. but I'd love to go on the pillion. Perhaps I can persuade Mr P.


NOW that would be so nice, lovely thought. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the best shot, but you can imagine the crescent moon with Venus, as it was a couple of minutes ago. Augurs well for a sunny day, although it is a relatively chill start!


Good photo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think we're all guilty of not visiting attractions near to home (well I know I am  )


I am for sure there are so many things around me that have never been to. I have been to both Castles though, go to spend the night at one. Was so much fun, even told one of the workers what some of the items were used for. The best part of grandmothers that had antiques.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> My humble thanks for the angel, your purpleness   I just love that we are both so nuts for purple   I am starting to actually feel human again...was feeling a little sorry for myself before so took myself to my local yarn shop and got the cutest little thing called a dumpling bag...has 6 stitch holders inside. The purple one is mine and I thought the gold one would be a cute little thing for me to send easily to DMIL, while she recuperates from her surgery  You just squeeze in the ends to open it up and the little stitch markers fit right inside...soooooo darned cute. They were expensive (or at least more than I normally spend for stuff like that) but DMIL will appreciate it and it is kinda fun to do stuff like that for yourself once in a while too.
> 
> Time to use the nebulizer (again).
> 
> Ta ta for now. XOXOXOXOXOXO


So cute :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't want Mini mini Fi to be left out .....


 :shock: LOL LOL 
GO LITTLE MINI MINI Fi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> You look good on the Hog or do they call them Bikes now. I love to see people going down the highway on them. What fun! But scary too. Hubby had one and liked to scare me so even though I love the feel of it, he damaged any further rides long ago. Made him sell it.


The ex tried to scare me by going around the corners with the bike leaned over too far. As soon as he realized I liked it he stopped. After that it was just boring. He sold the bike and bought a scooter much to my dislike.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


The scones look very good. mmm


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Darowil: Love the cat. I think that I will make some for the Samaritan's Purse boxes as well. New to this sight. Actuallly have been reading and decided to respond finaloly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darowil - thanks for the recipes. I just have to adjust it to my DH's likes. Sometimes it's frustrating ! Thanks for hosting the TP in Sam's absence. I'm only on page 2 so I don't know yet if he's tuned in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear the fur-baby is in pain- I must have missed it if you mentioned it before.
> 
> He's now on daily pain meds. Hopefully it will help. Do you hear much from Rufus' new family?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For my KTP family.
> This one is me for sure.


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have been working on making the knitPurl dishcloths, they are the funnist thing i have done in a while. works up so fast. its a dearest debi pattern.
> 
> I must have missed this. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Another week has started. Lovely recipes to start with. 

Thank you to hose who answered my request for prayers for my boss'sdad. He is stable. The latest word is that it was not a stroke, and he is undrgoing tests to determine exactly wht is wrong.

I am busy with work, knitting, soap making, house work and activities for the rsl sub branch that I am member of. 

Love the kitty, Darowil. Made 1 last night whie reading ktp. Easy as.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Next stop in the Adventures of Mini Sam was A Good Yarn, Debbie Macomber's Yarn Shop in Port Orchard.
> 
> So much yarn!.....


Wow - I wish I could be there. Looks like you guys are having a great time. It's been a dreary day here. We were supposed to have lots of sunshine but I don't know where it went...not here for sure. Hope the remainder of the weekend improves. To make myself feel better, I went shopping for a new sofa. Ended by getting new sofa, chair and lamps....whoopee :lol: :lol: ..though no yarn. Still working on my sweater. Done except for blocking and sewing together (not my favourite thing  )


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just stopping in for a short moment. Have been up knitting in the hotel room and knit on the trip. Just 19 rows of pattern to go and then the border. DH laid on the horn and don't know if truck heard it or not but he didn't hit us.
> 
> Missed the part where you said you were travelling. Glad that you didn't get into an accident. Are you just away for the weekend or longer?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Yes it was a lovely warm day and here is the thermometer outside Linda's Knit n' Stitch to prove how warm it was......especially since it started off raining! . We were so tired! Very long day but we really had fun.
> 
> Sam sure looks bushed in this picture but very contented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning seems I'm up early here's coffee for today.
> 
> some interesting info on cucumbers. I knew there was a reason I liked them so much.


My SIL is on a constant diet of cukes and it works. I love the taste and smell....so does my fur baby :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was a bright blue. In fact there were cars of many colours but no purple.
> 
> Here's another one I rather liked


Looks like the car show was fun!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Breakfast this morning, potato scones, with home made yoghurt, the 'thing' in the glass jar is the sourdough 'bug' that is causing all this consumption of potatoes!


That is quite the rolling pin!! I'll have to scour the antique stores for a good old fashioned heavy rolling pin...I have a couple, but they're just not like that one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all going on 9 am here.I am the only one up right now. Overcast outside and looks rainy.
> 
> Hope it didn't rain for you and you enjoyed the day at Wonderland. We didn't get rain but it was overcast all day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


The picture of the clouds is just as beautiful as the sunrise...thanks! Unfortunately here during the summer months the humidity is so high we don't see the highly defined clouds!
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Howdy! I've been under the weather. Went to the doctor yesterday and I have bronchitis... The Farmers Almanac says we are to have a "piercing cold" winter and more precipitation than normal - great. Oh well, all the better weather for knitting, I say!!!


Sorry to hear about your bronchitis...not very nice. We could have done without the Farmer's Almanac quote though    Sure am not looking forward to that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you a little purple angel to make you feel better


That is a very cute angel.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Love the picture


It's interesting to see the crescent moon and venus so close.
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


Is that a 3-wheeler? Hope you get your wish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more


I wish I'd taken pics of our Brits In the Park. Every year we have a Brits car show and about 200 show up. It's great to see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How adorable!!! Glad to hear you are feeling a little bit better. Hope the nebulizer and meds work to get you back to full good health.

I made some onion marmalade today and thought about you and all your great recipes. Our plans for this weekend were nixed when DD sprained her ankle so we re-arranged our plans to go down to see her another time. That leaves us free to go up to DH's cousin's lake house tomorrow, and I'll bring the onion marmalade as the appetizer. One of my favorite things is baked French onion soup. So, I've deconstructed that recipe for an appetizer. I made the marmalade with a little bit of beef stock and Worchestershire sauce so it has a deeper flavor. I'll toast up some slices of French baguette bread and put the marmalade and little goat or gruyere cheese on top...voila' French onion soup appetizer!

I'm definitely going to make some of the onion marmalade and hot water bath seal the jars so that I can give the jars out as gifts. I found a recipe for tomato marmalade also...will definitely be trying that one also.



gottastch said:


> My humble thanks for the angel, your purpleness   I just love that we are both so nuts for purple   I am starting to actually feel human again...was feeling a little sorry for myself before so took myself to my local yarn shop and got the cutest little thing called a dumpling bag...has 6 stitch holders inside. The purple one is mine and I thought the gold one would be a cute little thing for me to send easily to DMIL, while she recuperates from her surgery  You just squeeze in the ends to open it up and the little stitch markers fit right inside...soooooo darned cute. They were expensive (or at least more than I normally spend for stuff like that) but DMIL will appreciate it and it is kinda fun to do stuff like that for yourself once in a while too.
> 
> Time to use the nebulizer (again).
> 
> Ta ta for now. XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


\

Great pictures. Love the white clouds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so cute....Now if someone could photoshop the photo of you on the Gold Wing Trike and the photo of MiniMiniFi on the lego bike together.



PurpleFi said:


> Didn't want Mini mini Fi to be left out .....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glennys --- glad you decided to post and welcome to the group.



Glennys 2 said:


> Darowil: Love the cat. I think that I will make some for the Samaritan's Purse boxes as well. New to this sight. Actuallly have been reading and decided to respond finaloly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Had a nicer than expected day as my friend's husband came to take the 13 bags of garden rubbish to the tip, and as they weren't doing anything special I invited them out for lunch.
> 
> How nice that they took your rubbish. I wish I had someone to do that and how good of you to take them for lunch. I usually only get 5 bags of yard waste in the van...and I always have more...such a nuisance. DH always complains about the smell but what can I do...weeds smell awful :evil:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

They were expensive (or at least more than I normally spend for stuff like that) but DMIL will appreciate it and it is kinda fun to do stuff like that for yourself once in a while too.

Time to use the nebulizer (again).

Ta ta for now. XOXOXOXOXOXO[/quote]

They are cute!! We have only one yarn shop within driving distance and it's a real 'hole in the wall' with very little yarn or accessories. Not worth the drive of a couple of miles to get there!
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

[quote=Lurker

Julie, I didn't realize I'd missed so much in your life and problems with Lupe. She sounds like a dreadful person. I think it was wise of you to decide to stay in your home and not be under her thumb. I feel sad for you that you are separated from Fale and I'm sure you're looking forward to seeing him in September.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> so took myself to my local yarn shop and got the cutest little thing called a dumpling bag...has 6 stitch holders inside. The purple one is mine and I thought the gold one would be a cute little thing for me to send easily to DMIL, while she recuperates from her surgery  You just squeeze in the ends to open it up and the little stitch markers fit right inside...soooooo darned cute.
> 
> That really is cute. I've never seen one like it before.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Does she drink the "Sassy Water" as devised by the Flat Belly Diet from Prevention Magazine? I need to remember that when I have cucumbers in the house...it is very refreshing and it's supposed to help cleanse the system.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5133905_make-recipe-flat-belly-diet.html



budasha said:


> My SIL is on a constant diet of cukes and it works. I love the taste and smell....so does my fur baby :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made some onion marmalade today and thought about you and all your great recipes. I'll bring the onion marmalade as the appetizer. I made the marmalade with a little bit of beef stock and Worchestershire sauce so it has a deeper flavor.
> I'm definitely going to make some of the onion marmalade and hot water bath seal the jars so that I can give the jars out as gifts.
> 
> That wasn't very nice of you to talk about onion marmalade and then not post the recipe   Can we have it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Does she drink the "Sassy Water" as devised by the Flat Belly Diet from Prevention Magazine? I need to remember that when I have cucumbers in the house...it is very refreshing and it's supposed to help cleanse the system.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5133905_make-recipe-flat-belly-diet.html


No she doesn't but she adjusts her meals. I think she doesn't have dairy when she has meats but *always has cukes and lots of salad. She avoids any white starches...no bread, rice, potatoes.*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to say goodnight. Happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all. x


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight. Happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all. x


To you too. I'm off to have something to eat. Bye for now.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glennys --- glad you decided to post and welcome to the group.


Thanks RookieRetiree. Where is Prospect? I was born in Galesburg many moomns ago.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Kate for directing me to the new KP. Darowil, thanks for hosting this week. Your knitted cat is cute! 
I managed to get some poison ivy from somewhere so I've been taking Benadryl and all I want to do is sleep!! Ruined a perfectly good day! Anyway, it's pretty muggy outside so being inside with fans and AC would be ok.
I'm sad I couldn't get to most of last weeks KP I feel like I missed alot. I missed all of you however several names did come to my mind to pray for. 
Hope everyone is ok or getting that way. nittergma


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> As far as I can tell the link has not been posted in the daily digest.


It did post, MJS, down toward the bottom of Saturday's digest. I saw it in the KAL. Swaps, etc. link near the bottom. They have moved all of the non-specific threads into this group. We are there each Saturday morning.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Howdy! I've been under the weather. Went to the doctor yesterday and I have bronchitis...second time in five months ... Think I'm going to make myself a purple kitty...I think PurpleFi should make purple kitties for her mini me and mini-mini me


Hope your meds soon get you feeling better- the pred should work quickly. Maybe the purple kitty needs to be done befoe the blanket- after all only one piece has a small amount of shaping and the other two simply rectangles! Not too many mistakes likely in their. Its a good guide as to how off colour you are I find- if I don't feel like knitting or can't manage something simple i know I'm not feeling good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 45 min. Today! Took a new route past cattails in drainage ditch, locusts, desert greening up for fall. That is the longest we've walked since I was sick. Felt super wonderful..
> Then sorted STUFF from guest room and have some in car for goodwill. Some put in garage. Probably another day or two and I will finish.
> Going to library then probably nap as I've been up since o'dark hundred.


How great that you are starting to feel so much better- and of course once you are well enough to start walking that helps you feel better too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Glennys2. So glad you decided to join in the fun. What are you currently working on?

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam gets back home on the 10th September- is what I have recorded on my calender


Thats my info too- 2 days before I head off for Perth for the wedding.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am busy with work, knitting, soap making, house work and activities for the rsl sub branch that I am member of.
> 
> Love the kitty, Darowil. Made 1 last night whie reading ktp. Easy as.


If I may ask, what is the rsl sub branch, Busybee?

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more


Love the NYPD car followed by a London bus! Both very distincitve and don't quite fit together somehow


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the best shot, but you can imagine the crescent moon with Venus, as it was a couple of minutes ago. Augurs well for a sunny day, although it is a relatively chill start!


We've started spring off with real spring weather. Looking at 27C here (in fact at 10am it is 24 already). Opened windows by 9am it was so lovely. And a few days of lovely weather to come as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


The colours in the surise are loely but what a lovely soft looking white cloud- thats beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures AZ.....


AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Another week has started. Lovely recipes to start with.
> 
> Thank you to hose who answered my request for prayers for my boss'sdad. He is stable. The latest word is that it was not a stroke, and he is undrgoing tests to determine exactly wht is wrong.
> 
> ...


Another answered prayer. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....perfect; simply perfect!


PurpleFi said:


> Didn't want Mini mini Fi to be left out .....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My humble thanks for the angel, your purpleness   I just love that we are both so nuts for purple   I am starting to actually feel human again...was feeling a little sorry for myself before so took myself to my local yarn shop and got the cutest little thing called a dumpling bag...has 6 stitch holders inside. The purple one is mine and I thought the gold one would be a cute little thing for me to send easily to DMIL, while she recuperates from her surgery  You just squeeze in the ends to open it up and the little stitch markers fit right inside...soooooo darned cute. They were expensive (or at least more than I normally spend for stuff like that) but DMIL will appreciate it and it is kinda fun to do stuff like that for yourself once in a while too.
> 
> Time to use the nebulizer (again).
> 
> Ta ta for now. XOXOXOXOXOXO


Sometimes buying something just becuase is worth it- especially when you are feeling horrid it can just help you feel a bit brighter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I might go and have some breakfast- I put it off when I first got up in case I needed to take some meds that needed food with them. But think i am going to be OK so I will go eat. Just some instant oats that I got once and decided needed to be finsihed. And have been sitting on the stove in the bowl for about a week- put them out and then for some reason decided against them and they are still waiting for me to add liquid and 'cook' them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to make another angel. Yes my DB is still sitting in my bag and it will stay there for the moment. Can't rush some things. :thumbup:


DB-don't remember her saying anything about her brother being around? And then sitting in your bag and staying there? Oh of course- the dratted Dream Bird.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Betulove, just PM me said she had a strok in July, and was trying to get back to KTP, and was having trouble. I am not sure how one would do that maybe some one can PM her and tell her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Darowil: Love the cat. I think that I will make some for the Samaritan's Purse boxes as well. New to this sight. Actuallly have been reading and decided to respond finaloly.


Welocme Glennys- as you've been reading you know that we love to have new people visit. The kitties don't take much to make either (the faces for me are the worst part- I just don't have something tht makes them look good. They look OK usually but could be better.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely no rush Julie. Enjoy your church. xx


Church was good, and uplifting- which is what I like.

Potato scones (my way- based on a recipe from the Scottish Women's Institute -prior to 1955)

approx. 1lb (450 g) potatoes, after peeling
Chop and boil the potatoes until well cooked- the cooking liquor is saved and goes into the sourdough bug.
Put through a potato ricer if available, or mash thoroughly while warm. 
mix in 1-2 oz. (30- 50g) butter
work in 1 scant teaspoon salt, (or less)
for this quantity I use 2/3 cup flour, 160ml, (sorry don't have that by weight yet)
knead the flour lightly in to the potatoes
flour a board, and roll out to 8mm thickness (1/4 inch)
cut into the size and shape you like- (Kate says those that she buys are wedges from a circle)
heat a skillet or griddle to a gentle temperature- because you want to avoid blackening them!
cook both sides to a golden brown- they may puff up- don't worry if the do, just flip and cook other side
cover with a clean tea towel while cooking the balance of the scones- they are nice warm or cold- with your favourite spread- savoury or sweet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Church was good, and uplifting- which is what I like.
> 
> Potato scones (my way- based on a recipe from the Scottish Women's Institute -prior to 1955)
> 
> Thank you for the receipt, these will be good for brunch tomorrow.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Welcome, Glennys2. So glad you decided to join in the fun. What are you currently working on?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Right now am working on some scarves for the foster kids and am thinking of doing some chemo caps as I know they are needed. Of course doing some obligatory sweaters (several started).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Looks yummy, Julie!!!


Ringo likes them too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> These look delicious Julie!
> :thumbup:


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW that is so nice, beautiful shot :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am getting quite a number of requests for my bread, and the recipe- which is all to the good- Potatoes are relatively cheap- yeast has become very expensive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good photo :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Caren- could do with a longer lens! will rectify that eventually!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The scones look very good. mmm


Of course the yoghurt is a no go zone for you, nowadays!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear the fur-baby is in pain- I must have missed it if you mentioned it before.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night!!



PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight. Happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Another week has started. Lovely recipes to start with.
> 
> Thank you to hose who answered my request for prayers for my boss'sdad. He is stable. The latest word is that it was not a stroke, and he is undrgoing tests to determine exactly wht is wrong.
> 
> ...


Glad the bosses father is stable- and hope that they can find out what is wrong with him.
Can you post a photo of the kitty?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course the yoghurt is a no go zone for you, nowadays!


I am working on finding a substitute for it. not with much luck seems everything has soy in it as well. I do eat small amounts occasionally, I just have to remember to pills first.

I must remember to charge the battery for my camera and use the tripod when taking photos of the moon. they will turn out so much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is quite the rolling pin!! I'll have to scour the antique stores for a good old fashioned heavy rolling pin...I have a couple, but they're just not like that one.


I was very lucky finding that pin- there are some good wood workers in Christchurch, that was turned from a piece of recycled Kauri (native Pine) I am very fond of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How adorable!!! Glad to hear you are feeling a little bit better. Hope the nebulizer and meds work to get you back to full good health.
> 
> I made some onion marmalade today and thought about you and all your great recipes. Our plans for this weekend were nixed when DD sprained her ankle so we re-arranged our plans to go down to see her another time. That leaves us free to go up to DH's cousin's lake house tomorrow, and I'll bring the onion marmalade as the appetizer. One of my favorite things is baked French onion soup. So, I've deconstructed that recipe for an appetizer. I made the marmalade with a little bit of beef stock and Worchestershire sauce so it has a deeper flavor. I'll toast up some slices of French baguette bread and put the marmalade and little goat or gruyere cheese on top...voila' French onion soup appetizer!
> 
> I'm definitely going to make some of the onion marmalade and hot water bath seal the jars so that I can give the jars out as gifts. I found a recipe for tomato marmalade also...will definitely be trying that one also.


Rookie, tut tut, you know the rule- you don't mention food without the recipe at Sam's table- I would love to have the one for the tomato marmalade!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry about that....I just Googled onion marmalade and looked through the results until I found one that was made with a couple cups of sliced onion and then did my own thing from there. I used a little olive oil to brown up the cut onions, then added some balsamic vinegar, thyme, brown sugar, beef bouillon, salt, pepper, and white wine until it tasted like I wanted it to...then I just cooked on low until it was reduced to a sticky jam consistency.



budasha said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I made some onion marmalade today and thought about you and all your great recipes. I'll bring the onion marmalade as the appetizer. I made the marmalade with a little bit of beef stock and Worchestershire sauce so it has a deeper flavor.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker
> Julie said:
> 
> 
> > When every one gets talking it can be quite daunting, the number of pages we rack up! I am guilty too, often, of just skimming- like, when you are out and the count goes up 10 or 20, so I am not surprised when people have missed things- I do it too. Lupe is 'blessed' with a very quick temper, and pushes herself very hard, but also pushes the children to athletic excellence-BUT I am sure I don't want to take the risk of trying to live with her. The best I can do is try to get over every year at least once a year. I had not anticipated having to accumulate so many air miles!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's quite a ways from me....I'm in the northwestern suburbs of Chicago...not too far from O'Hare Airport.


Glennys 2 said:


> Thanks RookieRetiree. Where is Prospect? I was born in Galesburg many moomns ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Betulove, just PM me said she had a strok in July, and was trying to get back to KTP, and was having trouble. I am not sure how one would do that maybe some one can PM her and tell her.


Sen her this week and last weeks links. Thanks for letting us know- especially as these two are harder to find- can't just look for Sams topics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats my info too- 2 days before I head off for Perth for the wedding.


That is fortunate, otherwise we might have had to find someone else to start us off!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good day. Ribs in crockpot, dogs fed, winding down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've started spring off with real spring weather. Looking at 27C here (in fact at 10am it is 24 already). Opened windows by 9am it was so lovely. And a few days of lovely weather to come as well.


I took some shots at church, looking out over the harbour- again my lens has failed me- 
I am trying to see if I have figured out how to get moving images!
The moving image failed to come through!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know.....mea culpa!! I posted the onion marmalade above and will have to look for my paper copy of the tomato one. Someone posted it on Facebook (probably from PinTerest). I don't usually save them to my computer unless I've tested them and know that they are keepers. I'll post it when I find it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, tut tut, you know the rule- you don't mention food without the recipe at Sam's table- I would love to have the one for the tomato marmalade!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Church was good, and uplifting- which is what I like.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh...that sounds good. I just realized that we haven't made beef brisket nor ribs on the grill this summer and the summer is now gone. I'll have to see if I can do some next week.



sassafras123 said:


> Good day. Ribs in crockpot, dogs fed, winding down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am working on finding a substitute for it. not with much luck seems everything has soy in it as well. I do eat small amounts occasionally, I just have to remember to pills first.
> 
> I must remember to charge the battery for my camera and use the tripod when taking photos of the moon. they will turn out so much better.


Sounds a bit tricky I wonder if a chemist like HandyFamily would have an idea what one could substitute!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to GlennyS....sounds like you are a busy knitter. Glad you finally posted as it is fun to meet new people. 

So sorry for the poison ivy and being so tired. I have to avoid that stuff as I am allergic to all of the topical treatments so I end up at the doctors once or twice until I get cleared up. 

Good busy today as I got most of the laundry done and dishes caught up from the work week. Went shopping with youngest DS which is quite an adventure. Fortunately he did not keep telling to get out of the store because he was done shopping. He had to come and pick foods to pack his lunch for tomorrow so that I would be assured that he would eat while he is away. He is going to Chicago and back all in one day. That is a lot of traveling to go to a museum, but he is going with a friend and the friend's dad. He sampled some lunch meats and picked the bread to put it on and then got a fresh pear and some snacks and drinks. He is considering coming to the next KAL if he is available. He says he is not drawing a llama for us because it is too hairy. 

Julie...love the picture. Nice to see the mountains in the background. I love seeing the mountains. 

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...love the picture. Nice to see the mountains in the background. I love seeing the mountains.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


They are more the height of hills- but are what I had hoped to photograph- but the lens is just not up to it. It is actually the North and South Heads of the Manukau Harbour- there are a few ships that negotiate the Harbour Bar- but it is notoriously difficult and there have been some very bad wrecks there over the years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tell him, that's why we like alpacas and llamas...their hair!!


pacer said:


> Welcome to GlennyS....sounds like you are a busy knitter. Glad you finally posted as it is fun to meet new people.
> 
> So sorry for the poison ivy and being so tired. I have to avoid that stuff as I am allergic to all of the topical treatments so I end up at the doctors once or twice until I get cleared up.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My humble thanks for the angel, your purpleness   I just love that we are both so nuts for purple   I am starting to actually feel human again...was feeling a little sorry for myself before so took myself to my local yarn shop and got the cutest little thing called a dumpling bag...has 6 stitch holders inside. The purple one is mine and I thought the gold one would be a cute little thing for me to send easily to DMIL, while she recuperates from her surgery  You just squeeze in the ends to open it up and the little stitch markers fit right inside...soooooo darned cute. They were expensive (or at least more than I normally spend for stuff like that) but DMIL will appreciate it and it is kinda fun to do stuff like that for yourself once in a while too.
> 
> Time to use the nebulizer (again).
> 
> Ta ta for now. XOXOXOXOXOXO


Glad you're feeling better - cute little bags and markers. Does Mil knit too? Hope she is doing better too..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good busy today as I got most of the laundry done and dishes caught up from the work week. Went shopping with youngest DS which is quite an adventure. Fortunately he did not keep telling to get out of the store because he was done shopping. He had to come and pick foods to pack his lunch for tomorrow so that I would be assured that he would eat while he is away. He is going to Chicago and back all in one day. That is a lot of traveling to go to a museum, but he is going with a friend and the friend's dad. He sampled some lunch meats and picked the bread to put it on and then got a fresh pear and some snacks and drinks. He is considering coming to the next KAL if he is available. He says he is not drawing a llama for us because it is too hairy.
> 
> Julie...love the picture. Nice to see the mountains in the background. I love seeing the mountains.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


It's amazing how the thought of filling the tummy can keep them occupied isn't it? When we used to have days out withthe girlsMaryanne would spend the whole day trying to get the next lot o food from us- after all it was likely that her mother would forget to feed them! The I came up withthe idea of giving htem enough money to cover the days food (or the food for the day with a clear guide as to what else I would get them). Viola- no more pestering etc. She knew where she stood re the food and so she managed very quickly to learn to make it last all day.

A non hairy llama or alpaca would not be very usefull! (wonder how many words start with ll- excluding Welsh words as they seem to like it).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It did post, MJS, down toward the bottom of Saturday's digest. I saw it in the KAL. Swaps, etc. link near the bottom. They have moved all of the non-specific threads into this group. We are there each Saturday morning.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not on mine.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Darowil: Love the cat. I think that I will make some for the Samaritan's Purse boxes as well. New to this sight. Actuallly have been reading and decided to respond finaloly.


Glad you decided to join in to the chat. Welcome to the KTP !


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - I wish I could be there. Looks like you guys are having a great time. It's been a dreary day here. We were supposed to have lots of sunshine but I don't know where it went...not here for sure. Hope the remainder of the weekend improves. To make myself feel better, I went shopping for a new sofa. Ended by getting new sofa, chair and lamps....whoopee :lol: :lol: ..though no yarn. Still working on my sweater. Done except for blocking and sewing together (not my favourite thing  )


Waiting for pictures!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The picture of the clouds is just as beautiful as the sunrise...thanks! Unfortunately here during the summer months the humidity is so high we don't see the highly defined clouds!
> JuneK


Glad to share... So much of the time it is cloudless blue skies....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Liz!


budasha said:


> \
> 
> Great pictures. Love the white clouds.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all. Thanks Darowill for starting the tea party. Loved the kitty. It is such a cute sixe. May have to try it. I have trouble getting the heads on animals to look the right size.
> Got behind last week, thanks all for the prayers. My moms tests so far are coming back good, so hopefully this pain she is having is going to be something that disappears. She is a tiny timid 81 one year old but she is my hero.so I am so thankful for the outcomes so far.
> The other problems are still there, but trying to take one day at a time. Went to see a new Dr. Yesterday since we have moved and this new Dr explained some of my anxiety and sleeping problems have been caused by the past Dr prescribing the wrong drug which could make the problems actually worse over time.. Depression is a hard issue to treat but now I maybe understand why some things were happening.
> Hope all are well and I am sure I have missed much but know I wish you all the very best, pain free days and nights and days of peace.


Good that all your moms test are coming back good, I hope that continues. I hope that the change in doctors and in meds will help. 
Hugs Spider, hopes and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks darowil for the great start... I hope your headache doesn't take hold and you get to watch your footie. I have spent the last week calling the insurance co. and the dr.'s office- trying to get DH's colonoscopy approved and scheduled ASAP. Finally made enough of a pest of myself that it has been approved and scheduled for fri the 6th. Much better news than "maybe the 20th". The Dr. won't treat his flare until she sees for herself what's going on. And that is probably just as well considering the trouble we had with the last gastro specialist. So I feel a huge relief and thank all of you for your encouragement and listening to me go on and on about this! Tomorrow is a new day and I will share some pictures and positive stories! Luv and goodnight - AZ


Wonderful on getting the appointment so soon, hope that all goes well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight. Happy, healthy and peaceful vibes to all. x


Sleep good!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Right now am working on some scarves for the foster kids and am thinking of doing some chemo caps as I know they are needed. Of course doing some obligatory sweaters (several started).


Sounds like you are keeping busy!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

.
Could someone please tell me how one puts a picture in a post?

Peggy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Not on mine.


And its the first one in the Swaps KAL, etc one for me. Exactly where it is always is now. Wondered whether when it wasn't Sam if it had done something silly, but not on my digest. And it was clearly showing up right at the start under the new topics as some people had posted on it before I even got as far as posting the new link (of course it won't be there now as it is no longer anything like a new topic!).


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good day. Ribs in crockpot, dogs fed, winding down.


Good to hear!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi... just checking in for a bit. I havent caught up at all so there is anything that has happened that i should know can someone pm please. Things are not so good here still... not up to talking about it. I am a bit of a mess but just wanted to pop in for a bit of sanity. Love to everyone


Hope all gets better soon. Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam!
> 
> Our first stop was at a lovely little shop owned by Myra Garcia called
> Fancy Image Yarn in Shelton, Washington. Myra specializes in hand dyed yarns. She also has a yarn of the month club. Her shop is open Thursday,Friday & Saturday from 11-5. We were fortunate that she opened her shop just for us on a day she is normally closed so she can do her handi work dying yarn. Her website is: www.FancyImageYarn.com and her email is: [email protected] just in case anyone wants to order any yarn. Also Fancy Image Yarn on Ravelry.com and Facebook.
> ...


Wonderful pictures!! Looks like you all and miniSam had a great time! I like Rebel. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful on getting the appointment so soon, hope that all goes well.


Thanks ! I'm so relieved......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> .
> Could someone please tell me how one puts a picture in a post?
> 
> Peggy


Peggy if you reply to someone elses post you will have a section underneath where you type. It will say File/picture attachments. Click on Choose file and follow the prompts. Once you have added it DO NOT click preview or you will loose the photos/s.

If you are starting from scratch you will need to post the comment and then underneath your post will a range of option one of which is Add New Attachment. Click this and follow the prompts.
But it also depends on what you are using to try to post the photos from. For example I haven't given details on how to do it as the computer makes a difference for the fine details. And then if you are using a phone or a tablet for example it is different again! And for these I have no idea!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Long day today and I need to go unwind-hope everyone has a wonderful evening/night/day. . . . Luv-AZ


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Darowil, I shall experiment tomorrow.

Peggy



darowil said:


> Peggy if you reply to someone elses post you will have a section underneath where you type. It will say File/picture attachments. Click on Choose file and follow the prompts. Once you have added it DO NOT click preview or you will loose the photos/s.
> 
> If you are starting from scratch you will need to post the comment and then underneath your post will a range of option one of which is Add New Attachment. Click this and follow the prompts.
> But it also depends on what you are using to try to post the photos from. For example I haven't given details on how to do it as the computer makes a difference for the fine details. And then if you are using a phone or a tablet for example it is different again! And for these I have no idea!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. It's early Sunday afternoon in a very warm Sydney and I am already way behind on this week's TP with no chance of keeping up. Hope everyone is well and happy and wishing those with troubles better days ahead.
Well, it's the first day of spring here but we have really been having spring temperatures for all of August. It is also Father's Day here so the parks and restaurants will be packed with families celebrating. One very popular picnic area is right near where we live so I thought I might share some photos from the Kuring-gai National Park on the northern outskirts of Sydney. It is a beautiful spot for boating, bushwalking, picnicking or just lazing about taking in the glorious scenery. Enjoy.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just love all the photos of the "knitting troopers" in Seattle. The one that particularly tickled me is of Sam in the yarn shop standing in front of all the yarn and holding his cup. Are you sure he wasn't hoping to have someone drop money into it so he could buy more yarn? Surely looked suspicious to me!!! lol Thank you for sharing the good time(s) with us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more


Great photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't want Mini mini Fi to be left out .....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

AZSticks. Thanks for the pictures of the sunrise. Makes me homesick for AZ. Lived in Tempe for many yeqars and there is nothing like an Az sunrise or sunset. I can always tell them in pics.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got in a bit ago from Canada's Wonderland. We had a blast and Gage enjoyed himself. It has probably been about 15 years since i was there last. A lot of walking but well worth it.Took a load of pictures. I was just checking in with the ktp before going to bed. I work tomorrow morning so I am off to bed. Will post "some" of the pictures tomorrow. The overcast skies stayed most of the day but the son came out for an hour or two before night fall.


Night everyone. Talk to you all tomorrow. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning, I most likely won't be on much today. First MotoGP and later on we are going apple picking. A neighbour has said I can pick all the apple I want. The best part they are not sprayed, might not look great but they do taste good. 

Coffee to day with a snack.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Looks like we might be in for another sunny day today - I can't believe how this summer just keeps on and on - if it lasts until Christmas I'd be happy! Hoping for a relaxing Sunday today. Had a busy but very enjoyable day yesterday. Went shopping with DGD getting things for when she goes off to University next month. In the evening we had a family meal out to celebrate other DDs birthday and exam successes for two GDs - one getting a place at Warwick Uni and the other getting good GCSE grades in spite of missing a lot of school due to health problems. Have to go and pick up my car from DDs house this morning - did not drive home last night - can't think why!!!

Glennys - welcome to the group. It's great fun but I hope you realise that you have to devote hours every week keeping up with all the posts!! Housework? Forget it! 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone or a good night for those who have already been through Sunday. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It's early Sunday afternoon in a very warm Sydney and I am already way behind on this week's TP with no chance of keeping up. Hope everyone is well and happy and wishing those with troubles better days ahead.
> Well, it's the first day of spring here but we have really been having spring temperatures for all of August. It is also Father's Day here so the parks and restaurants will be packed with families celebrating. One very popular picnic area is right near where we live so I thought I might share some photos from the Kuring-gai National Park on the northern outskirts of Sydney. It is a beautiful spot for boating, bushwalking, picnicking or just lazing about taking in the glorious scenery. Enjoy.


When I was there in June I was completely bushed. The drive through the tunnel to reach Campbelltown which I had mistakenly thought was north, had me really foxed. It was not until I saw sign posts to Canberra that I started to realise how disoriented I was.
Nice to see your part of the City.
I have just been promised a really generous gift that will make it possible to go. (end of September) I just hope I can find my darling.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy but bright Surrey and happy September to everyone and it is one of is my favourite months.

Photos for Sunday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Looks like we might be in for another sunny day today - I can't believe how this summer just keeps on and on - if it lasts until Christmas I'd be happy! Hoping for a relaxing Sunday today.


Head down this way and you will have all the summer you could want until Christmas- probably too much by then. 1st day of sring and we reached 28. same again tomorrow and then 30 the next 2 days. nice weather- except that it is scary to think that it may mean a long summer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love the NYPD car followed by a London bus! Both very distincitve and don't quite fit together somehow


It was a realy mix of cars

Here's a few more...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was there in June I was completely bushed. The drive through the tunnel to reach Campbelltown which I had mistakenly thought was north, had me really foxed. It was not until I saw sign posts to Canberra that I started to realise how disoriented I was.
> Nice to see your part of the City.
> I have just been promised a really generous gift that will make it possible to go. (end of September) I just hope I can find my darling.


Yes Julie, it is really easy to be disoriented in Sydney. It covers such a vast area and the lack of clear and consistent signposts remains a constant aggravation even after living here for 30+ years. Campbelltown is to the west of the CBD and we are north, on the way to Newcastle. It's very bushy near here and we are so lucky to have the national park on our doorstep. Now, if we only had the boat to go boating in! Not going to happen in this lifetime though!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> DB-don't remember her saying anything about her brother being around? And then sitting in your bag and staying there? Oh of course- the dratted Dream Bird.


Haahaa, very funny :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning Angela and good evening Julie and Darowil.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the potato scone recipe Julie, I will get the gks to make them with me. I'm sure they will love them. GS is really getting into cooking. He made chilli con carne for the family last night. 

Sending you some warm Surrey Sunday hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It's early Sunday afternoon It is a beautiful spot for boating, bushwalking, picnicking or just lazing about taking in the glorious scenery. Enjoy.


Lovely photos,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, I most likely won't be on much today. First MotoGP and later on we are going apple picking. A neighbour has said I can pick all the apple I want. The best part they are not sprayed, might not look great but they do taste good.
> 
> Coffee to day with a snack.


Morning Caren, what a brilliant coffee mug, better not put chocolate coated biscuits in it might get a tad messy. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Glennys, nice to see you here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Head down this way and you will have all the summer you could want until Christmas- probably too much by then. 1st day of sring and we reached 28. same again tomorrow and then 30 the next 2 days. nice weather- except that it is scary to think that it may mean a long summer.


Thanks Darowil. I'll be on the next flight over. Get the kettle on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Angela and good evening Julie and Darowil.


And Good morning to you too. Are you in for a lovely day as well?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Darowil. I'll be on the next flight over. Get the kettle on!


I'll be ready-why not pick Purple up on your way? she's fairly near the airport afterall. (for some reason I'm thinking you are near London- not sure if I'm right on that though).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'll be ready-why not pick Purple up on your way? she's fairly near the airport afterall. (for some reason I'm thinking you are near London- not sure if I'm right on that though).


Yep. I'm not far from Purple and not far from the airport either. Maybe I could do an airport bus pick up round and we'll have a KAP at your house!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes Julie, it is really easy to be disoriented in Sydney. It covers such a vast area and the lack of clear and consistent signposts remains a constant aggravation even after living here for 30+ years. Campbelltown is to the west of the CBD and we are north, on the way to Newcastle. It's very bushy near here and we are so lucky to have the national park on our doorstep. Now, if we only had the boat to go boating in! Not going to happen in this lifetime though!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yep. I'm not far from Purple and not far from the airport either. Maybe I could do an airport bus pick up round and we'll have a KAP at your house!


Sounds good- there are a few of you in that area aren't there? 
Mind you I would like to head back your way- I would prefer your Christmas weather to mine!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just sent my son out with his friend and friend's Dad to the Illinois Railway Museum. They will be back late tonight so long day for him. So happy he has the opportunity to go hang out with a friend for the day. He took his drawing supplies as he plans on doing a drawing for his friend today. 

Caren....Love that coffee mug. I hope the chocolate chips don't melt from the heat of the coffee. So nice to see MiniMe enjoying the garden. 

Julie....so happy to hear that you are getting a gift to make trip this month more affordable. I hope you get to have quality time with Fale and that his memory will be working well while you are there. Just know that he loves you regardless of where his mind is. 

I think my son would love to come to the next KAL because he heard how much fun I had and that the people were a fun group to be with. I also tell him that people keep asking if he is coming with me so that makes him feel good about the idea. He would certainly enjoy the pets at Heidi and Gary's home if nothing else. I think he would get a kick out of the white elephant exchange. 
Time to check on laundry, take my shower, knit and go to church yet this morning. 

Have a fabulous day. For those celebrating Father's day, enjoy the day and remember without a father we would not be here on earth to chat with each other. 

Sam....continue to have fun and enjoy visiting with so many friends while Gary, Heidi and clan create surprises for you to come home to. Life is adventure so enjoy the adventure, smile often, give thanks for the opportunities that come your way...and take time to relax along the way. You have earned it.

Marianne...hope all is well with you. I know Mom is keeping you busy and so is that sock. Thinking of you and hoping all is well. I was telling my youngest son about you and Gwen and how much fun I had meeting you. He would like to meet the group as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You've got an early start to your day, that's for sure. The Illinois Railway Museum is still another hour or so west of here so that's going to be a long car ride to and from it for your DS. But, well worth it, I'm sure. The weather today is supposed to be beautiful and there is so much to see at the museum. Thomas the Tank Engine comes to visit from time to time and the little kids love to go see that and take a ride. Have a great day.



pacer said:


> Just sent my son out with his friend and friend's Dad to the Illinois Railway Museum. They will be back late tonight so long day for him. So happy he has the opportunity to go hang out with a friend for the day. He took his drawing supplies as he plans on doing a drawing for his friend today.
> 
> Caren....Love that coffee mug. I hope the chocolate chips don't melt from the heat of the coffee. So nice to see MiniMe enjoying the garden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- Spent a couple of days, just resting my arm and I feel much better. We went out to visit friends up the road from where we had a cottage in the forest in Central Alberta. We had a wonderful day. We walked over to the cottage - last year it was empty and the yard was overrun which made us so sad. Yesterday there was a new house being built on it and a very nice young couple had bought it -- it is 2 acres of forest and meadow - so beautiful. Our little cottage has a new roof and a lovely house is finished except for the appliances. I had left 50 stepping stones on the property which were still there last year. She kept l5 for the house. Her mother took some and her best friend took some- so all the stepping stones are now in a place where they are appreciated and shown. Needless to say Pat and I were so glad to see that beautiful little property is being looked after and not allowed to just disintegrate. 

Our dear friends (we used to play cards in their cottage every Saturday night (3 cottages up from us are still there and we had such a great visit. I was quite down (usually I avoid that) and it did me the world of good.

I have had a chance to think about the results of the ultra sound and I have decided to try to use my right hand as much as possible and to make the best of it. I have friends who are so much worse off than me. I just was so down as I use my left hand for everything and I can't see where I will be able to sew without a lot of pain. I can knit for awhile at a time and if I sit properly I can be on the computer for about l/2 hour at a time - then rest and so I think I can continue keeping my life. grin.

I have started deliberately using my right hand (which I have rarely used if the left one will do) and I think it will take some getting used to but I will do it. Enough about that. 

=====
I enjoyed seeing Sandy's pictures. Sam and Mini Sam seem to be a hit where ever they went. The yarn stores looked delicious! I will certainly try to get down to that part of the world if we do go out to the coast.

Julie - so nice that you have less worry about your trip . friends are wonderful aren't they. I haven't been on skype for awhile but hope to start up visiting again -

I think Sam's new place will be so welcoming when he gets home.

Darowil and Kate - great job as hostesses.You have kept things running so smoothly. I know Sam drops by here and there and it will make his holiday even more pleasant knowing how you two have stepped up to help him.

I heard from donmaur. She hopes to teach a new class in the new year. She said it was an extremely difficult time for her but she is feeling stronger every day. Such a nice person.

----
I hope daralene manages to finish the tree of life for the shower. I am sure if she shows the new mother the afghan she will be thrilled with it. 
----

Sorlenna is going to teach a class for us starting Sept. 6 -she has designed a beautiful baby jacket and hat - which can be done with different types of yarn and is beautiful . So if you have any one in your life that is expecting watch for it. It looks to me like it might be a great little outfit to have on hand. She has done samples in more than one size for us. Such a talent.

I will be opening an 'information thread' on this section within the next day or so - which will give you information as to yarn and needle requirements. 

Pictures below:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for keeping the chat going Darowil and Kate
yummy recipes Darowil and great job girls keeping the KTP going in Sam's absence.
Sam, sounds and looks like you and Mini Sam are having a fine time in Seattle. We miss you and enjoy you dropping in and sharing pictures.

XO 

Pontuf


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It is a beautiful spot for boating, bushwalking, picnicking or just lazing about taking in the glorious scenery. Enjoy.[/quote]

Thanks for the lovely pictures. It's great to see areas of the world that I'll neer see in person!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Night everyone. Talk to you all tomorrow. :-D[/quote]

So glad to hear the weather cooperated. Sounds like it was a fun day for Gage and the family before school starts.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but bright Surrey and happy September to everyone and it is one of is my favourite months.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


MiniFi looks good in the roses!! And she brought MiniMiniFi with her! Thanks for another peek at sunny Surrey!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is for Julie and everyone else who was intrigued like I was by the idea of a tomato marmalade. This recipe was posted on Facebook and sounded good to me. Although, I may try it with a little less of the cloves. One of those goes a very long way.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Tomato-Lemon-Marmalade

Caren, maybe this would be a good thing to try with the apples you're busy picking.

I haven't tried it yet, but it does sound good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in for a quick second before I leave for work.

Everyone have a great day and I will talk to you later this afternoon.

Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These photos are hysterical!
I am living vicariously through Mini Sam!


Sandy said:


> The Adventures of Mini Sam....
> 
> Thanks so much Sandy for posting these pictures. Feels like we are with you guys .
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, and for those in the US, Happy Labor Day (tomorrow)!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll be ready-why not pick Purple up on your way? she's fairly near the airport afterall. (for some reason I'm thinking you are near London- not sure if I'm right on that though).


On my way to Heathrow - only 20 miles from me, I think Angela is a bit farther. We are about the same distance from central London, I think :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Labour Day - America and Canada. I'm just about to have a cream tea with my neighbour, but you are all welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> How adorable!!! Glad to hear you are feeling a little bit better. Hope the nebulizer and meds work to get you back to full good health.
> 
> I made some onion marmalade today and thought about you and all your great recipes. Our plans for this weekend were nixed when DD sprained her ankle so we re-arranged our plans to go down to see her another time. That leaves us free to go up to DH's cousin's lake house tomorrow, and I'll bring the onion marmalade as the appetizer. One of my favorite things is baked French onion soup. So, I've deconstructed that recipe for an appetizer. I made the marmalade with a little bit of beef stock and Worchestershire sauce so it has a deeper flavor. I'll toast up some slices of French baguette bread and put the marmalade and little goat or gruyere cheese on top...voila' French onion soup appetizer!
> 
> I'm definitely going to make some of the onion marmalade and hot water bath seal the jars so that I can give the jars out as gifts. I found a recipe for tomato marmalade also...will definitely be trying that one also.


Sounds good, Rookie!!! Do share the recipes, please. I'm always looking for new things to do with tomatoes (and onions)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope your meds soon get you feeling better- the pred should work quickly. Maybe the purple kitty needs to be done befoe the blanket- after all only one piece has a small amount of shaping and the other two simply rectangles! Not too many mistakes likely in their. Its a good guide as to how off colour you are I find- if I don't feel like knitting or can't manage something simple i know I'm not feeling good.


I think you are right...a purple kitty is definitely in my immediate future...can't seem to concentrate...don't know if that is a side-affect from the pred. or what. Hope you feel better!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know.....mea culpa!! I posted the onion marmalade above and will have to look for my paper copy of the tomato one. Someone posted it on Facebook (probably from PinTerest). I don't usually save them to my computer unless I've tested them and know that they are keepers. I'll post it when I find it.


Haha, I know what you mean, Rookie. I love to save patterns and recipes. I have two folders going in the computer. One for tried and true recipes and one for all the rest. When I'm looking for something to make, I look in the one file, try it, if it is good, I move it to the tried and true file. If it isn't good - delete


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Glad you're feeling better - cute little bags and markers. Does Mil knit too? Hope she is doing better too..


Yes, she's a beautiful knitter/crocheter/crafter-in-general. She has so much patience...something I wish I had more of. I know she is just chomping at the bit to get home but I'm sure will be in the hospital yet a few days this week to learn about changing the bag, keeping the stoma clean, etc. I'm so hoping she will feel better. She's given up eating so many of her favorite foods...no seeds or nuts - nothing that could get "caught" in any of those "pockets" in her intestines.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Labour Day to all who celebrate . Warm again here with blue skies. How we have needed this nice weather. Just sorting through some craft supplies for a friend as there are too many to fit in a new place , when I do move. At least they will get used. Take care all.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning from a finally cooler Minnesota! The front came through last night and the air conditioner is finally OFF! Kitty Cocoa is on the deck, with her nose to the wind, just smelling the fresh air 

I thought I was feeling better but this morning the sore throat is back, I have a splitting headache and the stuff that was coming out of my nose (that was clear), is now turning to a lovely shade of light green...think antibiotics will be in my future anyway - dang it all. 

That prednisone is something else. When it kicked in, I was like the Energizer Bunny and couldn't sit still. After my trips to the stores, I made a loaf of Julie's yogurt bread, made a custard to go into the ice cream maker, changed the bed, did all the laundry (4 loads) and when I went out to the garden I ended up picked 3 1/2 pails of ripe tomatoes. I was bouncing off the walls so figured I might as well get at them. I ended up canning 18 pints of salsa and 8 quarts of whole tomatoes! Got done with everything at about 1:30 a.m. I cleaned up everything and put all the canning stuff away, took a quick bath and finally laid down at 2:30. I was up and down until 5:30 so got up and laid on the couch with the TV on low. I finally slept a solid 2 hours and just decided to get up. 

I'm going to take the pred. with my Noon meal today instead of with supper, so it has a chance to get through my system before 2:30 in the morning! Tomorrow morning I will take it with breakfast. Tuesday morning, if things haven't changed, I will be calling the doctor...won't take that last dose of pred. in hopes she will want to do something different  Might as well take advantage of my medication "high" and clean the house before DH gets home. He's been with his dad and visiting his mom in the hospital the past two days. It is good for him to spend time alone with them too...as rotten as I've felt, I'm glad to have had the quiet time too. Poor Cocoa just doesn't know what's going on and where her daddy went. She will be a happy girl later today!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The moon a little after 4 this morning, took it just when the race was starting. Just checking in before I head out to pick apples.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is for Julie and everyone else who was intrigued like I was by the idea of a tomato marmalade. This recipe was posted on Facebook and sounded good to me. Although, I may try it with a little less of the cloves. One of those goes a very long way.
> 
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Tomato-Lemon-Marmalade
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie, I have printed this off- I like hard copy recipes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Labour Day to all who celebrate . Warm again here with blue skies. How we have needed this nice weather. Just sorting through some craft supplies for a friend as there are too many to fit in a new place , when I do move. At least they will get used. Take care all.


Hello Martina! I think Labor Day is tomorrow- isn't it? not sure. but it is only just Monday here, and we are always the first taxi off the rank, so to speak. Hope you are enjoying your Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from a finally cooler Minnesota! The front came through last night and the air conditioner is finally OFF! Kitty Cocoa is on the deck, with her nose to the wind, just smelling the fresh air
> 
> I thought I was feeling better but this morning the sore throat is back, I have a splitting headache and the stuff that was coming out of my nose (that was clear), is now turning to a lovely shade of light green...think antibiotics will be in my future anyway - dang it all.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was some burst of energy! But not right when you are feeling so below par otherwise. Here's hoping the anti-biotic does work- I always increase my yoghurt intake if I feel forced to take one- like the cold has thickened, and lasted for weeks.
Take Care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The moon a little after 4 this morning, took it just when the race was starting. Just checking in before I head out to pick apples.


Did you use the tripod for this one? And which camera did you use? Looks good!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll be happy to share when I get some good ones- rain and clouds the last few days - I feel like a duck!!! Welcome to the KTP!!! We are glad to have you!


Glennys 2 said:


> AZSticks. Thanks for the pictures of the sunrise. Makes me homesick for AZ. Lived in Tempe for many yeqars and there is nothing like an Az sunrise or sunset. I can always tell them in pics.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you had a good day - big hug for Gage.............. luv-AZ


gagesmom said:


> Got in a bit ago from Canada's Wonderland. We had a blast and Gage enjoyed himself. It has probably been about 15 years since i was there last. A lot of walking but well worth it.Took a load of pictures. I was just checking in with the ktp before going to bed. I work tomorrow morning so I am off to bed. Will post "some" of the pictures tomorrow. The overcast skies stayed most of the day but the son came out for an hour or two before night fall.
> 
> Night everyone. Talk to you all tomorrow. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great coffee pic!!! I pinned a cup picture for you on my "for my friends" board - PM me if you want to check it out!!! Have fun apple picking- luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, I most likely won't be on much today. First MotoGP and later on we are going apple picking. A neighbour has said I can pick all the apple I want. The best part they are not sprayed, might not look great but they do taste good.
> 
> Coffee to day with a snack.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely day - congrats to all for their accomplishments!!!


angelam said:


> Morning all. Looks like we might be in for another sunny day today - I can't believe how this summer just keeps on and on - if it lasts until Christmas I'd be happy! Hoping for a relaxing Sunday today. Had a busy but very enjoyable day yesterday. Went shopping with DGD getting things for when she goes off to University next month. In the evening we had a family meal out to celebrate other DDs birthday and exam successes for two GDs - one getting a place at Warwick Uni and the other getting good GCSE grades in spite of missing a lot of school due to health problems. Have to go and pick up my car from DDs house this morning - did not drive home last night - can't think why!!!
> 
> Glennys - welcome to the group. It's great fun but I hope you realise that you have to devote hours every week keeping up with all the posts!! Housework? Forget it!
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone or a good night for those who have already been through Sunday. xx


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely roses and too (two) cute Fi's!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but bright Surrey and happy September to everyone and it is one of is my favourite months.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These pictures look like they could have been taken here in Kingman. Route 66 goes right through downtown and we are in the middle of one of the longest original stretches left. This is a BIG classic car town and we have many great car events. So fun!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> It was a realy mix of cars
> 
> Here's a few more...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning AZ!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a good day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gagesmom said:


> Just checking in for a quick second before I leave for work.
> 
> Everyone have a great day and I will talk to you later this afternoon.
> 
> Take care and have a great day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am wishing her well and I hope that this makes life more enjoyable - I know not the best outcome, but better than the discomfort. Hugs to you and pass them on to her for me - luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> Yes, she's a beautiful knitter/crocheter/crafter-in-general. She has so much patience...something I wish I had more of. I know she is just chomping at the bit to get home but I'm sure will be in the hospital yet a few days this week to learn about changing the bag, keeping the stoma clean, etc. I'm so hoping she will feel better. She's given up eating so many of her favorite foods...no seeds or nuts - nothing that could get "caught" in any of those "pockets" in her intestines.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> The moon a little after 4 this morning, took it just when the race was starting. Just checking in before I head out to pick apples.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Miss J!!! I hear plans are moving ahead for your trip later this month...........


Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning AZ!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning Miss J!!! I hear plans are moving ahead for your trip later this month...........


Yes it is a huge relief! I can hardly believe my good fortune!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We call that Karma my dear!!!!! You deserve a stress free visit with Fale - we must take advantage of every opportunity to say "I love you" in person - our time here is not unlimited.


Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is a huge relief! I can hardly believe my good fortune!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> We call that Karma my dear!!!!! You deserve a stress free visit with Fale - we must take advantage of every opportunity to say "I love you" in person - our time here is not unlimited.


No I am only too aware of that- when I look at the old photo I have put up as my avatar, I have aged about a decade in the last 8 months


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning from a finally cooler Minnesota!
> 
> That prednisone is something else.
> 
> You have completely worn me out with all your activities. I think switching it around to take in the morning would be much better. Hope you get to feel better soon. Sending you healing purple vibes


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing about my reflection in the mirror this morning - I really need to take myself in hand and do a better job of taking care of myself. I have been so worried about Alan that I have really neglected "the surface"of my life.


Lurker 2 said:


> No I am only too aware of that- when I look at the old photo I have put up as my avatar, I have aged about a decade in the last 8 months


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> These pictures look like they could have been taken here in Kingman. Route 66 goes right through downtown and we are in the middle of one of the longest original stretches left. This is a BIG classic car town and we have many great car events. So fun!!!!


I just could not believe how many cars there were. We were out looking at them for two and a half hours. Boy did my legs ache when I got home.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

On the other hand - maybe I should snitch a couple of those from DH and get my house cleaned.................


PurpleFi said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a finally cooler Minnesota!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was thinking the same thing about my reflection in the mirror this morning - I really need to take myself in hand and do a better job of taking care of myself. I have been so worried about Alan that I have really neglected "the surface"of my life.


I do so know that feeling of worry about the other!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie, I have printed this off- I like hard copy recipes!


I like hard copy recipes as I tend to spill everything over them!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just could not believe how many cars there were. We were out looking at them for two and a half hours. Boy did my legs ache when I got home.


Because it was all on hard pavement?


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

angelam said:


> Morning all. Looks like we might be in for another sunny day today - I can't believe how this summer just keeps on and on - if it lasts until Christmas I'd be happy! Hoping for a relaxing Sunday today. Had a busy but very enjoyable day yesterday. Went shopping with DGD getting things for when she goes off to University next month. In the evening we had a family meal out to celebrate other DDs birthday and exam successes for two GDs - one getting a place at Warwick Uni and the other getting good GCSE grades in spite of missing a lot of school due to health problems. Have to go and pick up my car from DDs house this morning - did not drive home last night - can't think why!!!
> 
> Glennys - welcome to the group. It's great fun but I hope you realise that you have to devote hours every week keeping up with all the posts!! Housework? Forget it!
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Caren, lovely moon photo.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh and for you with your hands tied it has to be so much more stressful. There is not much I can do - but the little things give me some sense of contribution to the end goal. I think that letting go of the responsibility is the most difficult thing.


Lurker 2 said:


> I do so know that feeling of worry about the other!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Diverticulitis is nasty that way....the diet has to change so drastically. Wishing her well as she comes home and has a learning curve to go through.



gottastch said:


> Yes, she's a beautiful knitter/crocheter/crafter-in-general. She has so much patience...something I wish I had more of. I know she is just chomping at the bit to get home but I'm sure will be in the hospital yet a few days this week to learn about changing the bag, keeping the stoma clean, etc. I'm so hoping she will feel better. She's given up eating so many of her favorite foods...no seeds or nuts - nothing that could get "caught" in any of those "pockets" in her intestines.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The time goes by so quickly - you don't realize how much you are walking - and I usually don't have decent walking shoes on!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> I just could not believe how many cars there were. We were out looking at them for two and a half hours. Boy did my legs ache when I got home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like hard copy recipes as I tend to spill everything over them!!


I have rack that they can go in, on the wall- but often they perch on the deep freeze- and then they do tend to end up wearing different colours! especially my old folder that I've had since about 14!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The moon a little after 4 this morning, took it just when the race was starting. Just checking in before I head out to pick apples.


That's fantastic, Caren...doesn't even look real...it's very seldom you can see the 'shadow' of the other part of the crescent moon!
JUneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have rack that they can go in, on the wall- but often they perch on the deep freeze- and then they do tend to end up wearing different colours! especially my old folder that I've had since about 14!


You can tell my favorite cake recipes - you can hardly read them!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's fantastic, Caren...doesn't even look real...it's very seldom you can see the 'shadow' of the other part of the crescent moon!
> JUneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was there in June I was completely bushed. The drive through the tunnel to reach Campbelltown which I had mistakenly thought was north, had me really foxed. It was not until I saw sign posts to Canberra that I started to realise how disoriented I was.
> Nice to see your part of the City.
> I have just been promised a really generous gift that will make it possible to go. (end of September) I just hope I can find my darling.


That is wonderful news for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh and for you with your hands tied it has to be so much more stressful. There is not much I can do - but the little things give me some sense of contribution to the end goal. I think that letting go of the responsibility is the most difficult thing.


That is one thing- at least you get to talk with each other- I've not heard from Fale for 3-4 weeks and the number I would like to use- always registers as 'number unobtainable'


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Martina! I think Labor Day is tomorrow- isn't it? not sure. but it is only just Monday here, and we are always the first taxi off the rank, so to speak. Hope you are enjoying your Sunday afternoon!


Hi, Julie. Here in the U.S. Labor Day holiday is always the 1st Mon. in Sept. So for me, it's tomorrow!
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but bright Surrey and happy September to everyone and it is one of is my favourite months.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


I love these pictures, especially the one of MiniMiniFi and the MiniFi sitting with the roses. Made me smile!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just could not believe how many cars there were. We were out looking at them for two and a half hours. Boy did my legs ache when I got home.


Undoubtedly they did ache after walking around on all that pavement for so long!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's not good, I hope you can rectify that soon. Pleased about your gift that will make your trip to Sydney all that less stressful.



Lurker 2 said:


> That is one thing- at least you get to talk with each other- I've not heard from Fale for 3-4 weeks and the number I would like to use- always registers as 'number unobtainable'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You can tell my favorite cake recipes - you can hardly read them!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I am only too aware of that- when I look at the old photo I have put up as my avatar, I have aged about a decade in the last 8 months


It's a lovely picture of you. But we are always our harshest critic!
juneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have rack that they can go in, on the wall- but often they perch on the deep freeze- and then they do tend to end up wearing different colours! especially my old folder that I've had since about 14!


I'm the same, my favourite recipe book is one I was given when I was about 16, a lot of the pages are stuck together with ingredients. Got loads of new books, but keep returning to this one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Can you talk with the senior niece about a better way to get in touch with Fale??? She must realize how important it is for him to maintain communication with you.... I just can't imagine why they are so obstructive. Well dear I must get someting done around here. I am still in my jammies... Alan has gone back to bed so I must wait until he is up and about to strip the bed and start some laundry.... but I can at least go make something for breakfast and take my meds. I will be back later - everyone take care - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> That is one thing- at least you get to talk with each other- I've not heard from Fale for 3-4 weeks and the number I would like to use- always registers as 'number unobtainable'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is wonderful news for you!


it is indeed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I love these pictures, especially the one of MiniMiniFi and the MiniFi sitting with the roses. Made me smile!


Pleased I made you smile. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Julie. Here in the U.S. Labor Day holiday is always the 1st Mon. in Sept. So for me, it's tomorrow!
> JuneK


Yes I thought it was- being Monday here at present - well actually very early Monday still!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not good, I hope you can rectify that soon. Pleased about your gift that will make your trip to Sydney all that less stressful.


I hope so too, Rookie! I was absolutely flabergasted- because I had actually asked for a loan- thinking I would pay it back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's a lovely picture of you. But we are always our harshest critic!
> juneK


My cousin who took the photo knew she had a good shot- usually I don't like how they turn out- much happier behind the camera!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I am so sorry that you have been unable to talk to Fale. That is just one more confirming factor that your decision to stay put was the right one. It is sad that Lupe is so manipulative and hurtful to you and Fale.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

My mistake.  When I replied to Angelam I reqalized that I put my post in the middle of her comment. I do spend a lot of time keeping up with the posts, my DH thinks I am crazy, can't believe that I am still reading them after such a long time in the day. Housework, whats that??????????????. I am still trying to figure out how to knit and read the posts at the same time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm the same, my favourite recipe book is one I was given when I was about 16, a lot of the pages are stuck together with ingredients. Got loads of new books, but keep returning to this one.


some of the recipes in mine go back to when I was doing 'domestic science' as an 11 year old, copied out in a very un-formed script!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rookie: The tomato marmalade is one that I saved also. Hope to try it one of these days.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks PurpleFi. Purple also happens to be my favorite color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I am so sorry that you have been unable to talk to Fale. That is just one more confirming factor that your decision to stay put was the right one. It is sad that Lupe is so manipulative and hurtful to you and Fale.


I am trying hard to think positive Pammie! Because I have a theory that if you go in expecting the negative- that is likely what you will get. Both Bronwen and my brother Alastair are standing behind me in my decision. The in-laws are trying to pressure me- saying I don't love him that I am only after the dollars- but that is so untrue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> My mistake. When I replied to Angelam I reqalized that I put my post in the middle of her comment. I do spend a lot of time keeping up with the posts, my DH thinks I am crazy, can't believe that I am still reading them after such a long time in the day. Housework, whats that??????????????. I am still trying to figure out how to knit and read the posts at the same time.


I am sure we have all been caught by that one at times- I remember being most disconcerted when even I could not find what I knew I HAD typed, easily!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> some of the recipes in mine go back to when I was doing 'domestic science' as an 11 year old, copied out in a very un-formed script!


Me to. We had to make a blue gingham apron to wear for Domestic Science with our name on it in our house colours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Thanks PurpleFi. Purple also happens to be my favorite color.


There's a lot of purpleholics here. You are in good compnay :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday and my DD and her guys have set off for Cedar Point for a fun day. Thought about going but crowds bug me and it looks to be humid. Went to the county fair to see the Van Dells. The leader was a year ahead of me in high school. They have given a free concert for 10 years. One day need to go to one of their paid concerts. They do 50's/60's music and put on a good show. Google them sometime. They play alot of casinos and such.

Fighting a cold and have no energy. Need to rearrange things in my van and sort through yarn to decide what I want to do with it. Also want to make some kale chips with the baby kale I bought. Put some in a smoothie yesterday for breakfast with strawberries and blueberries. Was good.

Julie, I like your neaw avatar. Never pleased with my pix so don't have any to put up. Hope you get to talk to Fale zoon and that your trip goes smooth. All my cookbooks are in storage in AZ. Don't know when I will get there to get them. But I enjoy trying out the recipes posted here and I don't get to cook too often.

Welcome to the new posters. Glad you stopped by. Does take time to read the posts but worth it as you learn about other areas of the world and see great pix. 

Still in pjs and need to get busy. Socks have been finished, doll's dress close to being done and want to make more mittens. Emmett's hat needs to be started, too. Off to get dressed anyway.

Hope everyone is doing well and healing thoughts to those who need them.

See you all later,

OH Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe Alastair and Bronwen are correct, outlook definitely can generate better outcomes.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying hard to think positive Pammie! Because I have a theory that if you go in expecting the negative- that is likely what you will get. Both Bronwen and my brother Alastair are standing behind me in my decision. The in-laws are trying to pressure me- saying I don't love him that I am only after the dollars- but that is so untrue.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> The Adventure of Mini Sam continues on to Silverdale where we find a nice little shop Linda's Knit n' Stitch and the Old Town Rose Garden right outside.


~~~~~~~~~Sandy, thanks for all the pictures! Looks like a great time was had by all! Some very interesting looking stores. I like the big frog on top of the shelves in one of the stores. :-D :-D Lots of cute little places to go. You are a terrific ambassador for WA!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Me to. We had to make a blue gingham apron to wear for Domestic Science with our name on it in our house colours.


We must have had aprons- but I don't actually recall making it- what I do remember is scrubbing the floor on hands and knees after we finished cooking- but I had realised that it was a neat task, because it had been so unpopular that the teacher allowed you to choose which task you did the following week, instead of just assigning tasks to us all.
We had old fashioned bristle scrubbing brushes and used pumice stone or blocks to scrub with- you just never see them nowadays.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if your Domestic Science (classes?) were similar to our Home Economics classes? These were co-ed classes generally starting in Jr. High (ages 12 - 14 or so) and continuing in High School on an elective basis. General sewing, cooking and baking concepts were taught and practiced. I never had to take any Home Economics classes in school since I had so much of it at home and in the 4-H club, but I remember our kids going through them.



PurpleFi said:


> Me to. We had to make a blue gingham apron to wear for Domestic Science with our name on it in our house colours.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Yes it was a lovely warm day and here is the thermometer outside Linda's Knit n' Stitch to prove how warm it was......especially since it started off raining! Top still down we get back in the car and travel across the bridge into Bainbridge where we find a shop call Churchmouse Yarns & Teas. After closing Churchmouse we decided that we needed something to drink we were famished and thirsty. Up the court yard from Churchmouse was a shop call Mora Iced Creamery so we had a Rootbeer float without the float! Sat and talked for 3 hours. We were so tired! Very long day but we really had fun. On our way back to the car the rain started again. :-( On our way to the ferry.


~~~~Yarns & Teas! What better place than that:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Julie, I like your neaw avatar. Never pleased with my pix so don't have any to put up. Hope you get to talk to Fale zoon and that your trip goes smooth. All my cookbooks are in storage in AZ. Don't know when I will get there to get them. But I enjoy trying out the recipes posted here and I don't get to cook too often.
> 
> OH Kathy


Those of us who go far enough back, may recall that I used it about 2 years ago- it was taken in 2008. And I have lost a lot of weight since then, Although to my annoyance I am going up again at present.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but bright Surrey and happy September to everyone and it is one of is my favourite months.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


Love the photos. I need to make a mini Seth then he can be here all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe Alastair and Bronwen are correct, outlook definitely can generate better outcomes.


I believe it has a definite bearing on outcomes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the photos. I need to make a mini Seth then he can be here all the time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, what a brilliant coffee mug, better not put chocolate coated biscuits in it might get a tad messy. :thumbup:


I would have lemon or shortbread biscuits in there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would have lemon or shortbread biscuits in there.


I see what Purplefi means about the chocolate biscuits, though- could be awkward to clean!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Those of us who go far enough back, may recall that I used it about 2 years ago- it was taken in 2008. And I have lost a lot of weight since then, Although to my annoyance I am going up again at present.


I remember this one, it is just as lovely now as it was the first time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember this one, it is just as lovely now as it was the first time.


Thank you, Caren!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Martina! I think Labor Day is tomorrow- isn't it? not sure. but it is only just Monday here, and we are always the first taxi off the rank, so to speak. Hope you are enjoying your Sunday afternoon!


Oh, well Happy Labour Day tomorrow then. I get a bit mixed up as to the different days for different people here. Good news about your trip then. When will you leave? I like your new to me photo too.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

now why didnt i think of that, my file is so big it takes me ages to find what i want lol



gottastch said:


> Haha, I know what you mean, Rookie. I love to save patterns and recipes. I have two folders going in the computer. One for tried and true recipes and one for all the rest. When I'm looking for something to make, I look in the one file, try it, if it is good, I move it to the tried and true file. If it isn't good - delete


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> My mistake. When I replied to Angelam I reqalized that I put my post in the middle of her comment. I do spend a lot of time keeping up with the posts, my DH thinks I am crazy, can't believe that I am still reading them after such a long time in the day. Housework, whats that??????????????. I am still trying to figure out how to knit and read the posts at the same time.


Oh I figured it out, and found your post ------- we're a pretty sharp bunch (sometimes!) After over a year I have finally found that popping in a few times a day when I am taking a break from something is working out best for me... have a great day-


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the photos. I need to make a mini Seth then he can be here all the time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you use the tripod for this one? And which camera did you use? Looks good!


No tripod just my knees and the cold deck. The bigger camera would have been best but I hadn't planned on taking photos. My small camera was sitting right beside my lap top.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Caren, lovely moon photo.


Thank you very much.

Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.

ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Oh, well Happy Labour Day tomorrow then. I get a bit mixed up as to the different days for different people here. Good news about your trip then. When will you leave? I like your new to me photo too.


Sorry I did not mean to sound as if I was correcting you- I have had a bit longer getting my head around all the time zones- but am quite capable of getting in muddles.
I am booked out early 28th, back on the 1st October.
Thanks for the compliment, no doubt I will end up unhappy with it too!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

PurpleRide for PurpleFi!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job NanaCaren!!


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.
> 
> ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No tripod just my knees and the cold deck. The bigger camera would have been best but I hadn't planned on taking photos. My small camera was sitting right beside my lap top.


and as I am only too aware- often you just have to shoot, or the moment vanishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.
> 
> ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Very clever!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:



> PurpleRide for PurpleFi!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job NanaCaren!!


Oh and MiniFi too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider. 
Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider.
> Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


An impressive haul, Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> PurpleRide for PurpleFi!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job NanaCaren!!


Thanks, was working on it this morning then figured I'd ask for help from someone that is way faster at it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and as I am only too aware- often you just have to shoot, or the moment vanishes!


I know I have lost so many photo ops by thinking I'd get it in a minute. Or worse have to find the camera. I very nearly didn't take this one. Then when it was getting light I missed a good shot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know I have lost so many photo ops by thinking I'd get it in a minute. Or worse have to find the camera. I very nearly didn't take this one. Then when it was getting light I missed a good shot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, that was some burst of energy! But not right when you are feeling so below par otherwise. Here's hoping the anti-biotic does work- I always increase my yoghurt intake if I feel forced to take one- like the cold has thickened, and lasted for weeks.
> Take Care!


Thanks, Julie...hope I get an antibiotic...don't have one (yet)...doctor felt it was viral so it had to run its course but now I'm not so sure...guess I will find out on Tuesday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An impressive haul, Caren!


Thanks there is that amount again in the bucket of the tractor still. Hoping to be able to put some in the root cellar and keep them long into the winter months. Will have to build a box for one of the shelves to store them on though.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is quite the apple haul!!! How many apples does it take to make a gallon of cider????


NanaCaren said:


> My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider.
> Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The moon a little after 4 this morning, took it just when the race was starting. Just checking in before I head out to pick apples.


Did you spot, Caren the difference between your moon and mine?- a bit obscured by my wobble and cheap camera! I suppose I should not be surprised that there is a difference depending on your hemisphere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know I have lost so many photo ops by thinking I'd get it in a minute. Or worse have to find the camera. I very nearly didn't take this one. Then when it was getting light I missed a good shot.


bin there done that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is something I found that I think I'm going to try- Probably not until the first of the year----------- but it might be a fun exercise for January 2014!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.
> 
> ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ahhh hahahahahahahaha...LOVE it...nice job, whomever did that!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Julie...hope I get an antibiotic...don't have one (yet)...doctor felt it was viral so it had to run its course but now I'm not so sure...guess I will find out on Tuesday.


Of course it is a holiday tomorrow- just when you don't need it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course it is a holiday tomorrow- just when you don't need it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is something I found that I think I'm going to try- Probably not until the first of the year----------- but it might be a fun exercise for January 2014!!!!!


used to have rolei like that- can't remember what happened to it- certainly no longer with me! Interesting challenge!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is quite the apple haul!!! How many apples does it take to make a gallon of cider????


It really depends on the size of apple and how juicy they are. We usually have a minimum of 10 bushels when we make cider. the pigs are happy too they get the mash from it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you spot, Caren the difference between your moon and mine?- a bit obscured by my wobble and cheap camera! I suppose I should not be surprised that there is a difference depending on your hemisphere.


I'll have to post one of the ones that didn't make the cut. I have wobbly ones as well and very out of focus.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> used to have rolei like that- can't remember what happened to it- certainly no longer with me! Interesting challenge!


Well I would have to make do with my little digital - but this reminds of buying the "mystery kal" it would encourage me to step outside my zone..............


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I bet the pigs are happy............


NanaCaren said:


> It really depends on the size of apple and how juicy they are. We usually have a minimum of 10 bushels when we make cider. the pigs are happy too they get the mash from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I would have to make do with my little digital - but this reminds of buying the "mystery kal" it would encourage me to step outside my zone..............


But these days it is a task, here at least, finding someone who CAN process the old film.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is something I found that I think I'm going to try- Probably not until the first of the year----------- but it might be a fun exercise for January 2014!!!!!


That does sound like fun to do. I agree not til after the new year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Ahhh hahahahahahahaha...LOVE it...nice job, whomever did that!!!!!


Glad you like it, the complements will be passed on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But these days it is a task, here at least, finding someone who CAN process the old film.


They still teach it at the colleges here. Jamie took it last year and loved it. Michael is taking digital photography this year. He will use one of his father's Nikons. There are a few places around here that still process film but not many.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't even attempted to process film in years. As far as I know DH sold his last 35mm camera years ago - Dad still has a petri up in his closet - I thought I would make sure to lay claim to it and maybe DH would give photography a try again down the road.


Lurker 2 said:


> But these days it is a task, here at least, finding someone who CAN process the old film.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I bet the pigs are happy............


Yes they are  I am hoping to get the mash from my sister as well for them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that I will make myself a note in my planner during the month of January to start this in Feb.... I know there won't be enough days..... but I could double up a couple of them -it would be fun if a group of us did it and posted our pictures............
Well I am off to knit on my blue angel shawl. It's coming along - not perfect, but it has been a learning experience and I think I would do a mystery kal again. Happy day to all - luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> That does sound like fun to do. I agree not til after the new year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very clever and just your color!!



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.
> 
> ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a lot of apples----great cider drinking!! I love warm cider with a cinnamon stick during the Fall and Winter chill.


NanaCaren said:


> My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider.
> Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very impressive.



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, was working on it this morning then figured I'd ask for help from someone that is way faster at it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You just tweaked a memory. We had these very large cardboard barrels (maybe from some kind of feed company?) that were filled with oats and the apple crop was kept amonst the oats on the porch. I can remember digging to the bottom of that barrel (ha ha) to get the last of the apples for the year. They remained good for quite a long time. They lost their crispness, but were still good for baking.

We would peel, core and slice up apples and fill about ten pie tins and freeze them. Then we'd take the frozen apples out of the tins and wrap them in freezer wrap-date them and put them back in the freezer and make some more. Each Saturday, Mom would make the pie crust, grab one of those frozen apples packets, add sugar, butter and cinnamon and we'd have fresh apple pie. Nothing better.

Your house is going to smell heavenly with all the apples cooking.



NanaCaren said:


> Thanks there is that amount again in the bucket of the tractor still. Hoping to be able to put some in the root cellar and keep them long into the winter months. Will have to build a box for one of the shelves to store them on though.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much Caren, brilliantly done. I shall use it as my avatar. Lots of love and hugs to you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is something I found that I think I'm going to try- Probably not until the first of the year----------- but it might be a fun exercise for January 2014!!!!!


I think I will join you in that one. But please remind me at the end of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.
> 
> ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's fantastic! At first I just thought you had changed the colour then I noticed miniFi sitting on the back! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You just tweaked a memory. We had these very large cardboard barrels (maybe from some kind of feed company?) that were filled with oats and the apple crop was kept amonst the oats on the porch. I can remember digging to the bottom of that barrel (ha ha) to get the last of the apples for the year. They remained good for quite a long time. They lost their crispness, but were still good for baking.
> 
> We would peel, core and slice up apples and fill about ten pie tins and freeze them. Then we'd take the frozen apples out of the tins and wrap them in freezer wrap-date them and put them back in the freezer and make some more. Each Saturday, Mom would make the pie crust, grab one of those frozen apples packets, add sugar, butter and cinnamon and we'd have fresh apple pie. Nothing better.
> 
> Your house is going to smell heavenly with all the apples cooking.


My grandmother stored her apple that way to. Except it was in her root cellar on her back shed. She had the best orchard with apples, pears, plums all kinds of berries I think there were even peach trees. Mum froze apples slices in pie size bags.

I am planning on making apple jelly with some.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider.
> Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


Wow!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My grandmother stored her apple that way to. Except it was in her root cellar on her back shed. She had the best orchard with apples, pears, plums all kinds of berries I think there were even peach trees. Mum froze apples slices in pie size bags.
> 
> I am planning on making apple jelly with some.


I love apple jelly. Looks like you are going to be very busy with all those apples.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's fantastic! At first I just thought you had changed the colour then I noticed miniFi sitting on the back! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can see I will have to keep miniminiFi with me all the time now!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do some knitting. I'll pop back in before I go to bed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I thought it was- being Monday here at present - well actually very early Monday still!


Love your hat :-D looking good!!! New avatar :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BobbiT9 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for this adorable kitty pattern also the recipes.


----------



## BobbiT9 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for this adorable kitty pattern also the recipes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow!


Going to keep me busy for a while for sure.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, I most likely won't be on much today. First MotoGP and later on we are going apple picking. A neighbour has said I can pick all the apple I want. The best part they are not sprayed, might not look great but they do taste good.
> 
> Coffee to day with a snack.


Just got in been out all morning,  just to hot, and humid, in with A/C. So coffee looks good and cookies just makes it better thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love apple jelly. Looks like you are going to be very busy with all those apples.


I go through a lot of apple jelly and mint jelly. Marmalade is probably the only thing I use more of. A good amount of them will be apple cider.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but bright Surrey and happy September to everyone and it is one of is my favourite months.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


Thanks it's late afternoon, for me been out all morning, trying to catch up, love photos, make me feel nice to look at the trees, and Mimi fi and Mimi Mimi fi is so cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can see I will have to keep miniminiFi with me all the time now!


Oh that is cool!!! Never thought you'd use it for your avatar. Someone mentioned that they needed to superimposed, I knew it could be done. Glad you like it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It was a realy mix of cars
> 
> Here's a few more...


Those are nice, but I like your ride. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just got in been out all morning,  just to hot, and humid, in with A/C. So coffee looks good and cookies just makes it better thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hot and humid here too most of the day the A/C is on. Making lamb meatballs for tonight, they were requested. Receipt included.

Greek Meatballs

Ingredients:
1 lb (450g) minced lamb
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 oz (30g) fresh breadcrumbs
1 tbs chopped mint
1 tbs chopped parsley
1 large egg, beaten
salt and pepper
2 tbs olive oil

Method:
Mix together the lamb, onion and garlic together thoroughly with a fork. Add the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning and combine well, finally mix in the egg to bind the mixture together.

Form the mixture into 16 small balls and put these in pairs on skewers, place them into the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set and firm up.

Brush the meatballs with oil and cook under a medium grill for about 10 minutes, turning frequently.

Dave


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Taking a brake from knitting a Christmas stocking for my new step=granddaughter. I am using a regular sock pattern only worsted wood and size 6 needles. It is very challenging for me. I frog almost as much as I knit. It is another very hot day so my onloy project for today is to knit. By the way, this is my first project with charted lace and I really have to be careful. It is good for me to think.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. It's early Sunday afternoon in a very warm Sydney and I am already way behind on this week's TP with no chance of keeping up. Hope everyone is well and happy and wishing those with troubles better days ahead.
> Well, it's the first day of spring here but we have really been having spring temperatures for all of August. It is also Father's Day here so the parks and restaurants will be packed with families celebrating. One very popular picnic area is right near where we live so I thought I might share some photos from the Kuring-gai National Park on the northern outskirts of Sydney. It is a beautiful spot for boating, bushwalking, picnicking or just lazing about taking in the glorious scenery. Enjoy.


Nice, pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The moon a little after 4 this morning, took it just when the race was starting. Just checking in before I head out to pick apples.


Awesome!!!!!! :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if your Domestic Science (classes?) were similar to our Home Economics classes? These were co-ed classes generally starting in Jr. High (ages 12 - 14 or so) and continuing in High School on an elective basis. General sewing, cooking and baking concepts were taught and practiced. I never had to take any Home Economics classes in school since I had so much of it at home and in the 4-H club, but I remember our kids going through them.


When I was at school in the UK back in the year dot I did Domestic Science, by the time my daughter went to school it was called Home Economics but it was all cookery.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finally caught up. Woke up at my normal 3 AM so I knitted for 3 hours before getting my day started. Finished a pair of mittens, started another and started a Fairisle hat. Took my youngest son for a haircut. He is going with a friend and his family to a museum in Chicago to see some train exhibit. I will be lucky to find out which museum as my son does not know. He is just excited to be invited to go along and hang out with a friend.
> ~~~~~~~~
> Pacer....The Museum of Science & Industry has some fabulous train exhibits. a HUGE train table, and a life-sized engine that kids can sit in. There may be some diesel engine display as well. If he likes trains he'll have a wonderful time!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome!!!!!! :-D


Thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider.
> Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


Yummy, WOW, LOTS OF APPLES. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to post one of the ones that didn't make the cut. I have wobbly ones as well and very out of focus.


Awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hot and humid here too most of the day the A/C is on. Making lamb meatballs for tonight, they were requested. Receipt included.
> 
> Greek Meatballs
> 
> ...


Hey!!, I will make that tomorrow, thanks sounds so good love lamb, this is perfect. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hey!!, I will make that tomorrow, thanks sounds so good love lamb, this is perfect. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


This one is a big hit with everyone here. First time I made it I made extra I thought. Had to make a batch while everyone was gone and freeze it.

The Easter Lamb, equally as good. I always make double and have some the next day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Next stop in the Adventures of Mini Sam was A Good Yarn, Debbie Macomber's Yarn Shop in Port Orchard.
> 
> So much yarn!.....


Wow!, I'm not surprised you all were pooped!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning seems I'm up early here's coffee for today.
> 
> some interesting info on cucumbers. I knew there was a reason I liked them so much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Todays migraine is mainly headache so I am keeping it under control with 2 hourly pain meds. An advantage over the fogginess that I have been having a lot of recently- if any thing meds make this worse. I made it to the football- and we won really well. Into the final quarter the opposition looked like they might catch up and then we took off and had a really good win.
> Lovely day weather wise as well, and some more lovely weather again.
> Pepper our DDs rabbit is back with us for a couple of weeks again- they have headed off to India. She (the rabbit not my daughter!) was very angry apparently at being put into her box to travel. Thumped away to tell Brett just what she thought of this terrible treatment. But she seems to have settled in here.


So glad that it seems to be just staying a headache, hope 
that it went away all together. :thumbup: 
Silly Bunny.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Here's a photo just for you. I didn't do it just know someone that knows how. I am still learning though.
> 
> ENJOY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi ladies and gents, we had a fantastic day in London yesturday. The eye is an experience not to be missed, I would like to do it again but after dark when everything is lit up. Took loads of photos, will post just a couple. thoughts and prayers for all. lyn xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good job! :thumbup:


Thanks had to have someone do it for me, so much faster. I'm still learning how to do this.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks had to have someone do it for me, so much faster. I'm still learning how to do this.


You'll be doing it yourself in no time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi ladies and gents, we had a fantastic day in London yesturday. The eye is an experience not to be missed, I would like to do it again but after dark when everything is lit up. Took loads of photos, will post just a couple. thoughts and prayers for all. lyn xx


Great photos!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi ladies and gents, we had a fantastic day in London yesturday. The eye is an experience not to be missed, I would like to do it again but after dark when everything is lit up. Took loads of photos, will post just a couple. thoughts and prayers for all. lyn xx


Glad you enjoyed your day. I agree a not to be missed. A night ride will be next time for sure. Jamie took more photos than I did when we were up top.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathy....I hope you are feeling better soon.

Julie...Have you been able to get in contact with anyone regarding Fale and your visit? Love your new Avatar. You are a beautiful woman. Of course you love Fale so don't let the in-laws guilt you into believing anything else. 

Purplefi...your avatar makes you look years younger. I love it. 

Shirley...glad to see things are a bit better or that you are learning ways to adjust so that you can maintain your lifestyle. 

I hear that our weather is suppose to cool down this evening and be cooler tomorrow so hope to turn off the air conditioning for a few days. Washing the bedding today and the bathrooms. Guys sure can be messy in those bathrooms.

Tried out a new hat pattern and did not like the size it turned out to be. I usually follow a pattern once and then modify it as needed. This one needs some help. Next month I will start teaching a little girl in my church how to knit. I asked her mom if we could do it right after I get out of work on Wednesdays. I will start her with a garter stitch washcloth. She is such a lovely little girl and she loves to watch me knit. I have another girl at church who wants to get started once again so I should talk to her mom as well.

Prayers for those who are not feeling well or are dealing with difficult decisions and situations.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Finally caught up. Woke up at my normal 3 AM so I knitted for 3 hours before getting my day started. Finished a pair of mittens, started another and started a Fairisle hat. Took my youngest son for a haircut. He is going with a friend and his family to a museum in Chicago to see some train exhibit. I will be lucky to find out which museum as my son does not know. He is just excited to be invited to go along and hang out with a friend.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Julie...hope I get an antibiotic...don't have one (yet)...doctor felt it was viral so it had to run its course but now I'm not so sure...guess I will find out on Tuesday.


I so hope you will be feeling better soon. Stress is not helping you right now either. Take care and drink lots of fluids. I am looking forward to that cool front making it across the lake so we can enjoy it as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sandy, thanks for posting all the pictures. It looks like a wonderful time...no wonder everyone was tired. Loved the pictures of Debbie Macomber's places...that's an area and a place I'd love to visit.
> 
> Darowil, hope the new meds help with the migraines. I suffered with them for years and understand the misery they cause.
> 
> ...


So glad that you had a safe, although stressful trip. Hope the rest of the trip is less eventful. 
The doors turned out pretty good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I want for Christmas.....


LOLOL!!! You look good on it!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seconding the thought for sugarsugar, spider and Gagesmom,
> 
> I understand the bread went down well- the plan is I will give Tua (the Mum), some of the bug, and teach her how to make it this week.
> Yes, it was great to find the needles- the circulars are all fixed, but I have various cord lengths to the gauge- which is a huge help. I may be able to check out darowil's Magic loop at last.


Wonderful and more wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was a bright blue. In fact there were cars of many colours but no purple.
> 
> Here's another one I rather liked


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and off to the market - DH wants some crumb donuts for dessert!!!! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend - thanks for all the pictures!!! I will post a few later today! luv-AZ
> 
> Oh what the heck - here are a couple anyway...........


Lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Had a nicer than expected day as my friend's husband came to take the 13 bags of garden rubbish to the tip, and as they weren't doing anything special I invited them out for lunch. They were very pleased and as the restaurant I chose was one that they had never been to before they thoroughly enjoyed it. Made my day much more than I expected and I feel better about the work they did and wouldn't accept any money for it. Too full for more food today I think! The weather is warmer than expected, too, which is a bonus. Hope everyone else has an equally good day in some way.


Oh my what a lot of work you all did. Sounds like you found a great way to show your appreciation. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the best shot, but you can imagine the crescent moon with Venus, as it was a couple of minutes ago. Augurs well for a sunny day, although it is a relatively chill start!


Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your photos make me want to book a ticket to head back to London. We had such a great time there and lots of memories.



melyn said:


> Hi ladies and gents, we had a fantastic day in London yesturday. The eye is an experience not to be missed, I would like to do it again but after dark when everything is lit up. Took loads of photos, will post just a couple. thoughts and prayers for all. lyn xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your photos make me want to book a ticket to head back to London. We had such a great time there and lots of memories.


Let me know when your going I'll go with you. Wonderful memories for sure.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks so much Caren, brilliantly done. I shall use it as my avatar. Lots of love and hugs to you xxxx


Perfect Purple!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think I will join you in that one. But please remind me at the end of the year. :thumbup:


I will be sure and remind all of us! It is written in my planner mid January and we can pick a start date then!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

will have to do it soon b4 my knees give out entirely it was an adventure getting off when its still moving lol, didnt have prob getting on lol lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Glad you enjoyed your day. I agree a not to be missed. A night ride will be next time for sure. Jamie took more photos than I did when we were up top.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lazy day - knitting on this side of room and tv watching across the way. We had the house opened up until about 3pm and then closed it up and fired up the a/c. I am not going to sit here and melt!! Laundry was done by noon and I have some sorting I plan on doing tomorrow. So today will finish out quietly... Ttyl - AZ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...if I could just concentrate, it wouldn't be so bad...mainly yarn overs and decreases of one kind or another. Frogging isn't as much fun as knitting...got it done though. I think it will be prettier in a plain color, to show off the pattern, but this is the yarn I had on hand so I selected it for a trial of this pattern...someone will think it is nice to receive 

Also got the ice cream made...stirred in a little of the seedless raspberry jam at the end. I didn't quite get the swirls I was after but it will still taste good


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is cool!!! Never thought you'd use it for your avatar. Someone mentioned that they needed to superimposed, I knew it could be done. Glad you like it.


Thanks once again. I've been looking at the Goldwing trikes for sale. I somehow don't think I will be getting one for Christmas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nearly midnight here so I'm off to bed.  WI knitting group here in the morning. Night night

Peaceful and happy vibes to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is such a pretty pattern! I can hardly wait to see it finished.....


gottastch said:


> I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...if I could just concentrate, it wouldn't be so bad...mainly yarn overs and decreases of one kind or another. Frogging isn't as much fun as knitting...got it done though. I think it will be prettier in a plain color, to show off the pattern, but this is the yarn I had on hand so I selected it for a trial of this pattern...someone will think it is nice to receive
> 
> Also got the ice cream made...stirred in a little of the seedless raspberry jam at the end. I didn't quite get the swirls I was after but it will still taste good


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1Mywf8g?rel=0


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Spent a couple of days, just resting my arm and I feel much better. We went out to visit friends up the road from where we had a cottage in the forest in Central Alberta. We had a wonderful day. We walked over to the cottage - last year it was empty and the yard was overrun which made us so sad. Yesterday there was a new house being built on it and a very nice young couple had bought it -- it is 2 acres of forest and meadow - so beautiful.
> 
> I was quite down (usually I avoid that) and it did me the world of good.
> 
> ...


How lovely to see yur old place loved again- that would have helped you feel better.
It isn't easy using your non-dominanet hand but at least you do have two hands still. One may not be as good as you would like but it could be so much worse. However it is still to be expected that you will struggle at times with it. I've been doing the same with my migraines- working out what to work around and what to give in on. Starting to do more while I have one (its one thing to stop completly when you get them occasionally but another when they are so frequent. And at least I'm not forced to bed in darkness with them so I can still do some things. Like you I am realising that things could be a lot worse than they are.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1mywf8g?rel=0


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...if I could just concentrate, it wouldn't be so bad...mainly yarn overs and decreases of one kind or another. Frogging isn't as much fun as knitting...got it done though. I think it will be prettier in a plain color, to show off the pattern, but this is the yarn I had on hand so I selected it for a trial of this pattern...someone will think it is nice to receive
> 
> Also got the ice cream made...stirred in a little of the seedless raspberry jam at the end. I didn't quite get the swirls I was after but it will still taste good


That looks nice, cant wait to see the finished blanket.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, she's a beautiful knitter/crocheter/crafter-in-general. She has so much patience...something I wish I had more of. I know she is just chomping at the bit to get home but I'm sure will be in the hospital yet a few days this week to learn about changing the bag, keeping the stoma clean, etc. I'm so hoping she will feel better. She's given up eating so many of her favorite foods...no seeds or nuts - nothing that could get "caught" in any of those "pockets" in her intestines.


Not easy getting used to a bag, stoma etc (ask Dreamweaver!) but at least in her case she should notice an advantage in it.

I see in your next post that you have loads of energy like the Energizer Bunny but are feeling unwell again. A bit too much energy though. Hope you can settle down a little over the next couple of days- and at least it is only for 4 more days. Imagine what you house will look like by the end of it!
Wonder if the pesrson who came up withthe Energiser Bunny had any idea it would take off so effectively?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't come on here to get into the KTP but to check library books before I go and do some shopping. David wnatsd the car this afternoon so I need to go this morning. So must head off and get doent he things that need doing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks once again. I've been looking at the Goldwing trikes for sale. I somehow don't think I will be getting one for Christmas.


You are most welcome. I know they are expensive, one day I wouldn't mind having one. 
I settled for a four wheeler to use on the farm instead of a bike. Had to be practical, this way everyone can use them.

Good night sleep well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> An impressive haul, Caren!


Very impressive!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Very impressive!
> JuneK


Made a small batch of cider to test the taste. :thumbup: This should make some nice hard cider as well. Have apples chopped and boiling for jelly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi ladies and gents, we had a fantastic day in London yesturday. The eye is an experience not to be missed, I would like to do it again but after dark when everything is lit up. Took loads of photos, will post just a couple. thoughts and prayers for all. lyn xx


Thank for giving me an interesting look at London!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This one is a big hit with everyone here. First time I made it I made extra I thought. Had to make a batch while everyone was gone and freeze it.
> 
> The Easter Lamb, equally as good. I always make double and have some the next day.


Easter Lamb???????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be an awesome trip to go with you...my kids are a little too old to go with Mom and the grandkids aren't quite old enough yet...but boy could we do a great trip with you and Seth and me and Bryce!! And, then we'd have to go back again with the DGD and the new baby due in January.



NanaCaren said:


> Let me know when your going I'll go with you. Wonderful memories for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> My mistake. When I replied to Angelam I reqalized that I put my post in the middle of her comment. I do spend a lot of time keeping up with the posts, my DH thinks I am crazy, can't believe that I am still reading them after such a long time in the day. Housework, whats that??????????????. I am still trying to figure out how to knit and read the posts at the same time.


With difficulutly but it can be done- not as qucik especially for the knitting- and the more you repsond the less knitting yu get done- I haven't worked our how to type and knit at the same time!
House work is very overrated. But better do some this week- have a couple coming Thursday for evening meal so better get some housework done before then.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi ladies and gents, we had a fantastic day in London yesturday. The eye is an experience not to be missed, I would like to do it again but after dark when everything is lit up. Took loads of photos, will post just a couple. thoughts and prayers for all. lyn xx


Awesome pictures, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying hard to think positive Pammie! Because I have a theory that if you go in expecting the negative- that is likely what you will get. Both Bronwen and my brother Alastair are standing behind me in my decision. The in-laws are trying to pressure me- saying I don't love him that I am only after the dollars- but that is so untrue.


And what do they say about the fact that after 6 months you won't have an income? What are they expecting you to live off then?
Glad the September visit is sorted out moneywise now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Betulove, just PM me said she had a strok in July, and was trying to get back to KTP, and was having trouble. I am not sure how one would do that maybe some one can PM her and tell her.


 Thank you for letting us know, I hope she's doing well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wonder if your Domestic Science (classes?) were similar to our Home Economics classes? These were co-ed classes generally starting in Jr. High (ages 12 - 14 or so) and continuing in High School on an elective basis. General sewing, cooking and baking concepts were taught and practiced. I never had to take any Home Economics classes in school since I had so much of it at home and in the 4-H club, but I remember our kids going through them.


Sounds like our Home Science- except that not co-ed. Boys of my age didn't need to be able to cook and sew and girls didn't need to know how to do Woodwork. I think it was only 2 or 3 yers later that the boys did need to know how to cook and sew. I'm sure the boys would have got as much use out of lessons on how to apply makeup as I did! I still remember being told when filing nails to do one file on one side and then the next on the other so that they are perfectly even- think of it every time I do my nails and never do it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My day of apple picking has come to an end. Tomorrow Grant will be coming over and we will go once again to see how much we can pick before it is too hot. I haven't even started on the apples in the fields. Most of mine have gone wild but still taste good. The ones from today are a good size. I will freeze a bunch for later use in receipts. the majority will be turned into cider.
> Hopefully I will catch up this evening.


Just a few- looks like lots but how far do they go in cider?

Edit- I see I wasn't the only to ask this! Do you chop them by hand or have a machine to do it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting quite a number of requests for my bread, and the recipe- which is all to the good- Potatoes are relatively cheap- yeast has become very expensive!


 
You wouldn't think yeast would cost much, but I guess it's probably because not that many people buy it anymore.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's fantastic! At first I just thought you had changed the colour then I noticed miniFi sitting on the back! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I first saw it in the avatar and thought thats funny I didn't see miniFi on the back before- but didn't notice the changed colour!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to post one of the ones that didn't make the cut. I have wobbly ones as well and very out of focus.


a definite plus of digital cameras! Can take as many as you want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your photos make me want to book a ticket to head back to London. We had such a great time there and lots of memories.


Ditto.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*RookieRetiree* when you freeze the sliced apples do you do anything to them (like dip in lemon juice) to keep them from turning brown? It sounded like you didn't even have to cook them.

*Caren* You really got a great load of apples. Probably good I didn't because I still can't find my peeler/corer. May end u just putting them in the juicer. :x

*Melyn* Loved the pictures from London. One of my dreams is to visit one day....probably just a dream though.

Been trying to really focus on getting some knitting done; have tried to pop in some but not chatting much. Keeping all in thought and prayer; hope everyone celebrating Labor Day has a good day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...if I could just concentrate, it wouldn't be so bad...mainly yarn overs and decreases of one kind or another. Frogging isn't as much fun as knitting...got it done though. I think it will be prettier in a plain color, to show off the pattern, but this is the yarn I had on hand so I selected it for a trial of this pattern...someone will think it is nice to receive
> 
> Also got the ice cream made...stirred in a little of the seedless raspberry jam at the end. I didn't quite get the swirls I was after but it will still taste good


The knitting looks good- should be great when finsihed.
And the most important thing for the icecream is that it tastes good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forgot to post this...Pontuf was wanting to post it and couldn't from her phone so I told her I would. It really is worth watching.


Stunning BBC Commercial...

Every night and day we sit and moan about the rubbish being passed off as commercials that we are forced to watch by our commercial networks. If only we could make commercials like this one there would be no complaints forthcoming. This really is Magic. Enjoy

A wonderful way to wake up! David Attenborough does it again!

What a stunning commercial from the BBC !

www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1MyWf8g?rel=0


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I know they are expensive, one day I wouldn't mind having one.
> I settled for a four wheeler to use on the farm instead of a bike. Had to be practical, this way everyone can use them.
> 
> Good night sleep well.


This is so nice to see how cider is made, my first, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Easter Lamb???????


Here it is, the taste is absolutely awesome. :thumbup: :-D

Easter is the perfect time for roast lamb, so I'm re-posting my receipt for Herb-Crusted Lamb, this works with any joint, although I like it best with either a rack of lamb, best end jont, or a roast shoulder which is what we'll be having on Sunday.

Herb Crusted Lamb

Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:

4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
clove garlic, finely chopped
2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk

Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herbs, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.

This looks great when you carve the joint at the table and tastes even better!

Have a very happy Easter.
Dave


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1Mywf8g?rel=0


I was trying to post the link to the Attenborough video. Thanks for posting it Gwen. I couldn't from my iPad.

XO

Pontuf


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be an awesome trip to go with you...my kids are a little too old to go with Mom and the grandkids aren't quite old enough yet...but boy could we do a great trip with you and Seth and me and Bryce!! And, then we'd have to go back again with the DGD and the new baby due in January.


MIne are at a good age but in school during the times I like to go. Seth would have a ball for sure.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. Wish i had a glass of cider right now




NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I know they are expensive, one day I wouldn't mind having one.
> I settled for a four wheeler to use on the farm instead of a bike. Had to be practical, this way everyone can use them.
> 
> Good night sleep well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is, the taste is absolutely awesome. :thumbup: :-D
> 
> Easter is the perfect time for roast lamb, so I'm re-posting my receipt for Herb-Crusted Lamb, this works with any joint, although I like it best with either a rack of lamb, best end jont, or a roast shoulder which is what we'll be having on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Easter try next week, Sunday. LOL LOL thanks
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wow. Wish i had a glass of cider right now


It is good. I am planning on making some hard cider as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Easter try next week, Sunday. LOL LOL thanks
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We ave it several times during the year. I know Dave makes it more than just Easter as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Made a small batch of cider to test the taste. :thumbup: This should make some nice hard cider as well. Have apples chopped and boiling for jelly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just saw this apple fritter muffin recipe in my inbox - I figured I would share with you NanaCaren -
http://www.traceysculinaryadventures.com/2011/10/apple-fritter-muffins.html#.UiPrt97n8kJ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I just saw this apple fritter muffin recipe in my inbox - I figured I would share with you NanaCaren -
> 
> http://www.traceysculinaryadventures.com/2011/10/apple-fritter-muffins.html#.UiPrt97n8kJ


Thank you 
Sounds good will have to give them a try.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...thanks for posting how you make apple cider. That was neat to see. I have never seen the process either so that was enlightening. Enjoy the smell of apples as you turn it into wonderful treats for your family. 

I finished making a hat from a new pattern book. I think the next time I try the pattern I am going to use a smaller needle. This hat is very loose on my head. Oh well, it will keep someone warm. Some woman will have a head a little larger than mine and it will fit better. The pattern before this one in the book uses a size 7 needle and 6 less stitches for its hat and this one was done on a size 8 needle with 96 sts. Oh well. I like to try out patterns as they are written for my first try. I have been washing bedding today since I have an extra day this weekend and my son is gone for the day. He would not have been happy with me washing all of his bedding and keeping it away for the whole day. Tomorrow I will start washing my older son's bedding while he is at work and then all of the bedding will be clean. Next I need to wash the bathroom rugs and clean the master bathroom. I got the other ones today. Next I need to tackle the kitchen area. Unfortunately I don't have the adrenaline rush that gottastch has to get all of this housework done. Sorry for the long post. 

Take care.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Made a small batch of cider to test the taste. :thumbup: This should make some nice hard cider as well. Have apples chopped and boiling for jelly.


Your cider-making really takes me back. I remember my dad pressing cider when I was 4 or 5 years old. But we only had a few trees, so not nearly as many apples to process as you have. That's a lot of work!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a stunning commercial from the BBC !
> 
> www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1MyWf8g?rel=0


It was stunning wasn't it?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi AZ we did have a good time yesterday. Had another busy day today and thought I would pop in for a few minutes before going to bed. Will post some pics tomorrow of our trip to Canada's Wonderland.

By the way Gage sends a big hug back to you.{{{{hugs}}}}

Off to bed now. Night everyone. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> How lovely to see yur old place loved again- that would have helped you feel better.
> It isn't easy using your non-dominanet hand but at least you do have two hands still. One may not be as good as you would like but it could be so much worse. However it is still to be expected that you will struggle at times with it. I've been doing the same with my migraines- working out what to work around and what to give in on. Starting to do more while I have one (its one thing to stop completly when you get them occasionally but another when they are so frequent. And at least I'm not forced to bed in darkness with them so I can still do some things. Like you I am realising that things could be a lot worse than they are.


I agree completely. A friend we saw yesterday had had a major stroke and can't speak - it brought it home how fortunate Pat and I are to have him still with me .

I will manage just fine. I am heading for bed --my arm feels better and I will give it another day of rest and it should be much easier to deal with. talk to you all tomnorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think some of the things that were part of our curriculum in the 4-H club are probably outlawed now...certainly not considered appropriate. We had one meeting devoted to "grooming" where appropriate clothes, make up, hair care, nails, shaving (some of us were as young as 13) and manners were discussed. The girls were presented to the leaders in our uniforms and then in our slips and other undergarments for inspection and critique. Everything had to be white and very modest....boy things have sure changed since then. When my older sisters went through the program, they were inspected for white gloves, proper nylons and shoes. The practice probably ended within 5 years of my graduating...can you image the young girls going through it now?

We were also taught proper table settings and meal manners, how to introduce people; i.e., men to women, younger to older, peers to peers. I still think of some of those lessons and chuckle...and yes, we had to be able to walk across the room balancing a book on our heads.



darowil said:


> Sounds like our Home Science- except that not co-ed. Boys of my age didn't need to be able to cook and sew and girls didn't need to know how to do Woodwork. I think it was only 2 or 3 yers later that the boys did need to know how to cook and sew. I'm sure the boys would have got as much use out of lessons on how to apply makeup as I did! I still remember being told when filing nails to do one file on one side and then the next on the other so that they are perfectly even- think of it every time I do my nails and never do it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I find it a Big Lots and the Dollar Store...have to watch the expiration date, but otherwise, it's a lot cheaper.



Poledra65 said:


> You wouldn't think yeast would cost much, but I guess it's probably because not that many people buy it anymore.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From what I remember, we would slice them and then add something to them...not sure if it was pectin or fruit fresh...but just sprinkled over the apples. The apples were pretty thin so that we could push them down into the pie tin and fit a lot in for a full pie. We'd cover them with plastic wrap until they were frozen, then just slide the Frisbee like frozen fruit onto freezer paper and wrap it up. I suppose the apples were thawed some before then went into the crust...but probably not all the way. I don't remember blanching them or cooking them in any way.



Gweniepooh said:


> *RookieRetiree* when you freeze the sliced apples do you do anything to them (like dip in lemon juice) to keep them from turning brown? It sounded like you didn't even have to cook them.
> 
> *Caren* You really got a great load of apples. Probably good I didn't because I still can't find my peeler/corer. May end u just putting them in the juicer. :x
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm fairly far behind, trying to get caught up but keep getting up and doing house stuff, ADD and OCD. :thumbdown:  
But I did get the dinning room walls finished tonight, DH even came in and did some touch up, then of course he got as OCD as I did about if a spot was pale or just looked pale in the lighting, so kept trying to get it all even, I don't think it's possible. lol...Oh well. I took pictures, but Grey pulled my phone off the counter earlier chasing a fly and now it won't charge or download or anything. :thumbdown: Oh well, I'm going to go to bed I think and try to get caught up in the morning. 
Hope everyone is having a great evening/day. 
Hugs and love and have a great Labor Day if it applies.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi AZ we did have a good time yesterday. Had another busy day today and thought I would pop in for a few minutes before going to bed. Will post some pics tomorrow of our trip to Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> By the way Gage sends a big hug back to you.{{{{hugs}}}}
> 
> Off to bed now. Night everyone. :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...if I could just concentrate, it wouldn't be so bad...mainly yarn overs and decreases of one kind or another. Frogging isn't as much fun as knitting...got it done though. I think it will be prettier in a plain color, to show off the pattern, but this is the yarn I had on hand so I selected it for a trial of this pattern...someone will think it is nice to receive
> 
> Also got the ice cream made...stirred in a little of the seedless raspberry jam at the end. I didn't quite get the swirls I was after but it will still taste good


Beautiful!

:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. I know they are expensive, one day I wouldn't mind having one.
> I settled for a four wheeler to use on the farm instead of a bike. Had to be practical, this way everyone can use them.
> 
> Good night sleep well.


Hi Caren, what a lot of work you are putting into making the cider. I feel it is only fair that I come and help you - drink it!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.

Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

Monday photos....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...
> 
> Lovely pattern and colours - even if it isn't purple


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> a definite plus of digital cameras! Can take as many as you want.


That is true, I tend to still try not to take too many. I have on occasion run out of space on the SD card though. Especially when one of the grandsons gets ahold of the camera and I don't know. I have had some pretty strange photos on there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, what a lot of work you are putting into making the cider. I feel it is only fair that I come and help you - drink it!!!!


I'll make sure I save some for you!!! this years has a much better flavor than most.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very muggy Great Bend. 
The teens have set their alarms to practice getting up for school. They go back wednesday, Michael has his routine down to the letter. Hit snooze three times and wait for Chrissy tell him it's time to leave. 

Here's todays coffee. For those Batman and Whovian fans. 
One for the cat lovers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A wonderful way to wake up! David Attenborough does it again!

What a stunning commercial from the BBC !

www.youtube.com/embed/auSo1MyWf8g?rel=0[/quote]

Thanks, Gwenie, for posting this for Pontuf!!! It's absolutely wonderful.. Hope my PBS station soon will have this series on!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I was trying to post the link to the Attenborough video. Thanks for posting it Gwen. I couldn't from my iPad.
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Thanks for having Gwenie post it. It was absolutely wonderful. I know David A. must be close to 100 yrs old and he's like Timex, he just keeps on ticking!!!! Hope my PBS station will soon show it...that's the only way I'll see it, I'm afraid!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


I've never seen that flower before...it's lovely!!! And MiniMiniFi looks like she's enjoying the garden this morning. 
Enjoy your 'KnitWIts' meeting....LOL!!
My sister went to the beach over the weekend and got more pictures of horse so I thought I'd show them!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


If the met office is right you should have a lovely day, a bit warm for me.

Love the colour of the flower, even if it means autumn is that much closer. MiniminFi looks like she is enjoying herself.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


=========
Purple -- have fun with the ladies (actually they likely have gone home now) I hope you had a ball.

I just pm'd Jynx -- I pray she has no problems with the corrective surgery and life can get back to normal for her.
Such a heavy year --

I see mini purple is enjoying the garden. How cute is she!

Thanks for the good wishes -- I am feeling so much better. the Rest has helped the pain in my shoulder. All the manipulating for the ultra sound and then at the Doctors irritated it. I slept all night with no pain . Even managed to finish up a pair of socks and made a double knitted dish cloth yesterday.

We look around and we see how fortunate we are - I am sorry I was so down, the other day- but life caught up a bit. Feel so much better. I am so fortunate to have reasonably good health at my age and to be able to do the things I can do.

Our weather has been wonderful this past month. Sunny, bright days. I think the Power that be decided that we had had enough bad times and what a lovely late summer we are having here. It was glorious out at the cabin we summered in when we were wintering in Arizona -and so nice to see that it is well loved again. Nice to see all our neighbors - hard to believe ti was l9 years ago.

I do enjoy your pictures and I do enjoy your posts dear friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I did not mean to sound as if I was correcting you- I have had a bit longer getting my head around all the time zones- but am quite capable of getting in muddles.
> I am booked out early 28th, back on the 1st October.
> Thanks for the compliment, no doubt I will end up unhappy with it too!


Don't worry, I just had the wrong day, nothing unusual there! I hope everything goes well for you on the trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've never seen that flower before...it's lovely!!! And MiniMiniFi looks like she's enjoying the garden this morning.
> Enjoy your 'KnitWIts' meeting....LOL!!
> My sister went to the beach over the weekend and got more pictures of horse so I thought I'd show them!!
> JuneK


Love the photo, amazing shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...if I could just concentrate, it wouldn't be so bad...mainly yarn overs and decreases of one kind or another. Frogging isn't as much fun as knitting...got it done though. I think it will be prettier in a plain color, to show off the pattern, but this is the yarn I had on hand so I selected it for a trial of this pattern...someone will think it is nice to receive
> 
> Also got the ice cream made...stirred in a little of the seedless raspberry jam at the end. I didn't quite get the swirls I was after but it will still taste good


==========
What a beautiful knitter you are! That is glorious. I really like the color -- I don't think any color could look bad in that beautiful pattern. how will you join the triangles? it is so lovely.

I wonder if Daralene got the Tree of life done in time. 
She is another one who really is a beautiful knitter. So much talent on this Tea Party.

I have never been a great cook - some of you remind me of my Mother and my 
daughter in law. my Mother loved to cook - and Gayle's greatest joy is to try new recipes and spend time in the kitchen and have family dinners -- it is an art form for some of you. I love to read Caren and Julie's posts-- I think it is becoming a lost art in some ways. I would so love to drop by for a slice of one of Julie's breads with a cup of coffee or tea. Same with Caren. So many talented people here.

Gwen, I think you might be hurting -- I haven't seen many posts from you. you are in my thoughts all the time and I hope the surgery will solve your pain problems. You are such a special person.

Each and every one of you are special -

To new friends who have just joined us. Don't let the posts overwhelm you -- it is worth taking the time. You will find that as you read you will see what a supportive group we are -what a variety of people are here - how we care for each other and as our dear host Sam says, "There is always room at the table for a new friend"

Oh by the way. For any of you who are planning on sending my winter wear for the flood evacuees, -- we have decided that we will give them out around the 2nd week in October. I am in the process of finding the best place to hand them out. I have 30 sets - of hats and cowls or scarves -- 57 winter hats, 30 scarves and other
winter things. I have made all the sets and manage a set a week now that I have had to slow down. I use my addi turbos and the magic loop (thanks darowil) for cowls and full length to make the scarves length wise. A couple of afghans, both crochet by a friend. the lady on the south side of Calgary has made l7 afghans -- and is collecting for that half of the city. We divided it up. Please don't feel any obligation, but I know a couple of you are planning on sending me some things. please pm me and I will send you my address.

Sandy- I have your donation with the others and I thank you.

I enjoyed your pictures with Sam. I think those mini Sam and mini purples dolls are wonderful. 
-------
the more i think of them them more I think a workshop where each of us made ourselves and family members, would be so much fun. I think Purple, you should give it some thought. I can work you in in early 2014. I have you down for a basic bead class too.

It is interesting -- I have found so many teachers in the tea Party and every class they have taught has been a success.

By the way Tamara's drop leaf shawlette class is wonderful. We we so lucky to find her as she is an excellent designer and the girls are enjoying themselves. It will make a great Parade in the near future.

I am going to ask her to teach another class. next year. She has a gorgeous sweater in her avatar - her work is great.

We have 3 weeks solid of appointments. Dentist 3 times next week, I we will have pretty smiles when we are finished - I told Pat he will be handsomer than ever. He blushed!

I had my post skin cancer apptmnt. don't have to see him for another year.

All in all we are "in good shape for the shape were'n" (Newfoundland saying from my Dad)

I have been up since 4:30 and it is now 6.05 am here. It is our Labor day long weekend - the last long weekend for camping etc. here in Sunny Alberta.

Soon the leaves will be turning golden and there will be 
snow on the peaks of the Rockies -- the fields will be harvested and the hay will be baled -- In my opinion, even though we don't get the bright colors of Ontario, Quebec, it is very beautiful here on the Prairies and in the Mountains. Nothing can touch the maple leaves and the glorious autumns in Kingston, Napanee, Southern Ontario and area though. Caren you will have to get some photos when your leaves start to change.

We hope to have a day free and go up and sit on the bench and drink in the beauty in our special spot in the Rockies.

Well, another book. I am feeling so much better. I know it is okay to vent, but I promise I don't get down that often and it helped to be able to deal with the results of my tests here. Pat is so good, he does all the things I won't be able to do and that is so huge. I actually will just be limited about lifting my arm above my shoulders - I will miss my swimming - as the pool here has a ladder and I won't be able to pull my self up -- however, we always have coffee after and quite a few join us who don't swim. Life is good.

talk to you all later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I've never seen that flower before...it's lovely!!! And MiniMiniFi looks like she's enjoying the garden this morning.
> Enjoy your 'KnitWIts' meeting....LOL!!
> My sister went to the beach over the weekend and got more pictures of horse so I thought I'd show them!!
> JuneK


Love the horses on the beach. Beautiful picture.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley...So glad you are feeling better. It is always a pleasure to see your beautiful handiwork. 

I started a cowl late last night and it is almost half done this morning. Love those free patterns that work up fast. Time to get off the computer and get the last of the bedding washed and do some more cleaning. Cleaning sometimes gets neglected when working long hours and reading KTP. Labor day weekend means that I get to work at home instead of at work! 

Gagesmom...glad to hear you and the family had a wonderful time. I think all of you needed that time together to laugh, smile and just enjoy each other.

Jynx...prayers for you and a successful surgery.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick fly by as I'm off to swimming now.
Caren thanks for saving me some cider
June love the horses photo
Shirley glad you slept ok.

This is what we are working on at the WI/

Please note - I have done two complete wings of the dreambird and now started the third!!!!

Catch you after swimming. 

ps They all loved Mini Sam and his adventures


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pps Shirley I'm ok for the mini me workshop. Just say when (but not at the same time as the beading one :shock: )


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


What a beautiful way to end summer. And Mimi Fi, is showing off,  thanks you give such a nice way to start the day with a positive. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very muggy Great Bend.
> The teens have set their alarms to practice getting up for school. They go back wednesday, Michael has his routine down to the letter. Hit snooze three times and wait for Chrissy tell him it's time to leave.
> 
> Here's todays coffee. For those Batman and Whovian fans.
> One for the cat lovers.


Love the cups, I'm cat lady  have my coffee ready to start. My day. Cloudy and humid, but it's going to be a good day.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like the way it was when out three were in their teens. Our schools have already been in session for over a week..I wish they did wait until after Labor Day, but they build in so many weather days (now tornado and snow days) into the calendar that the year seems to go on forever. But, I'd rather start early on this end than have the extra days go into mid-June.

Enjoy the cider and hard cider. Looks like a good operation you have going there.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very muggy Great Bend.
> The teens have set their alarms to practice getting up for school. They go back wednesday, Michael has his routine down to the letter. Hit snooze three times and wait for Chrissy tell him it's time to leave.
> 
> Here's todays coffee. For those Batman and Whovian fans.
> One for the cat lovers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


Love the flower. Minime looks at home in the garden. She is just the right size for the rock and stream photo. You are so creative. Enjoy your knitting group today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, be careful there MiniMiniFi!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So pretty...yea, looks like you've conquered the feathers on the DB...now to be called BDB rather than DDB. You'll be saying that "beautiful" DB rather than that "damn" DB. Glad you had fun with the WI ladies. All your knitting looks wonderful.



PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by as I'm off to swimming now.
> Caren thanks for saving me some cider
> June love the horses photo
> Shirley glad you slept ok.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> What a beautiful knitter you are! That is glorious. I really like the color -- I don't think any color could look bad in that beautiful pattern. how will you join the triangles? it is so lovely.
> 
> I wonder if Daralene got the Tree of life done in time.
> ...


As always, awesome 
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all!! Another storm last night, but didn't have the same punch as the one on Friday night. Once it gets a little later, I hope to call Pup Lover who lives in what was the tornado path as seen on TV last night. I hope they're fine. I hope to call Dreamweaver too so she knows we're all thinking of praying for her as she goes through her surgery.

Shirley, glad the shoulder is doing better and glad that you are able to do your knitting. So glad you have a good partner in Pat to help do those things that are painful for you. My FIL had his shoulder replaced when he was in his 80's...it did some good for awhile, but then he would get off balance and bump into door jams and he was almost in constant pain in that shoulder for the rest of his life. You have to decide what will work for you.

Gwen, I hope you are going better--I'm sure you're anxiously waiting for your surgery...all the best wishes.

I plan on putting the swift and ball winder together today and just sit at the dining room table and crank away. I have about 10 skeins that need to be wound into balls and I want to get started on some of those projects.

Good day to all and Happy Labor Day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the photo, amazing shot. :thumbup:


She said she was upset because her camera battery died and she had to 'trot' back to the truck to get the extra one. She was afraid the horses would 're-locate' but she got some great shots. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I do enjoy your pictures and I do enjoy your posts dear friend.[/quote]

Dearest Shirley, so glad you're feeling better. I can definitely relate to the shoulder pain and it's particularly bad when it interferes with your rest. 
Our late summer weather is the worse it's been all of the month of Aug. Temps in the lower 90's and humidity of 90%...makes it hard to breathe when you go outside. Believe me, I'm not going out a lot!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So pretty...yea, looks like you've conquered the feathers on the DB...now to be called BDB rather than DDB. You'll be saying that "beautiful" DB rather than that "damn" DB. Glad you had fun with the WI ladies. All your knitting looks wonderful.


Thanks Rookie, it will only be a beautiful DB when it is finished and blocked and that may take some time as I keep getting side tracked. :roll:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> pps Shirley I'm ok for the mini me workshop. Just say when (but not at the same time as the beading one :shock: )


I, too, think this would be great fun. Thanks for being willing to teach this!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a few- looks like lots but how far do they go in cider?
> 
> Edit- I see I wasn't the only to ask this! Do you chop them by hand or have a machine to do it?


I used to chop them by hand but have a grinder now. so much easier. A food processor works really well if you are only doing a small amount. You stain them threw a sieve with a eight on top.

I ended up with 2 1/2 -75 gallon (350 liters) drums full. Grant is coming over this afternoon to get more. A lot of those will go home with him though. 
I am not sure yet how much cider I will end up with.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to chop them by hand but have a grinder now. so much easier. A food processor works really well if you are only doing a small amount. You stain them threw a sieve with a eight on top.
> 
> I ended up with 2 1/2 -75 gallon (350 liters) drums full. Grant is coming over this afternoon to get more. A lot of those will go home with him though.
> I am not sure yet how much cider I will end up with.


That's nearly a litre a day for the next year. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Monday morning to you all. The WI knitting group other wise know as the KnitWIts meet here this morning so I'll hve to do catch up later.
> 
> Just wanted to wish Jynx all the best for tomorrow, please everyone keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Monday photos....


Good morning, Purple. Your photos are wonderful once again. Enjoy your KnitWits.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've never seen that flower before...it's lovely!!! And MiniMiniFi looks like she's enjoying the garden this morning.
> Enjoy your 'KnitWIts' meeting....LOL!!
> My sister went to the beach over the weekend and got more pictures of horse so I thought I'd show them!!
> JuneK


Great picture!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *RookieRetiree* when you freeze the sliced apples do you do anything to them (like dip in lemon juice) to keep them from turning brown? It sounded like you didn't even have to cook them.
> 
> *Caren* You really got a great load of apples. Probably good I didn't because I still can't find my peeler/corer. May end u just putting them in the juicer. :x
> 
> ...


I am thinking of using the juicer for some of the apples this afternoon. So much faster then boiling it and straining it and I get more juice from them. I am also making homemade pectin this. It is easy and I have lots of apples. I used to make it back in the day. It saved me money and I was peeling the apples any ways, why not use them. Here is a link on how to make it if anyone is interested. It is the same as the one I used but mine came from a very old book I don't have any more. Never lend a book you use.

http://www.food.com/recipe/apple-pectin-from-scratch-74369


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by as I'm off to swimming now.
> Caren thanks for saving me some cider
> June love the horses photo
> Shirley glad you slept ok.
> ...


Great projects. Your dreambird is coming along. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's nearly a litre a day for the next year. :thumbup:


I know and if I get the hard cider to work :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am going to make some of it into apple cider molasses, it is great on scones or over waffles/pancakes. You just simmer apple cider down until it is between 1/3 - 1/4 the amount you started with. Makes a good glaze for ham too. Last year I made a gallon, it was gone in no time at all. Seth likes it on his oatmeal.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your yarns! So pretty,



PurpleFi said:


> A quick fly by as I'm off to swimming now.
> Caren thanks for saving me some cider
> June love the horses photo
> Shirley glad you slept ok.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I, too, think this would be great fun. Thanks for being willing to teach this!


I will send you an email (I think I have your email addy. If I have lost it I will pm you. think about how you could do it. Could you teach a woman and a man and a child and let people do their own thing? would they have to buy a pattern? or is it something that can be a free pattern? I love that they are individual. we will talk.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley. I am so glad you are feeling better

XO,

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> =========
> Purple -- have fun with the ladies (actually they likely have gone home now) I hope you had a ball.
> 
> I just pm'd Jynx -- I pray she has no problems with the corrective surgery and life can get back to normal for her.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley. I am so glad you are feeling better

XO,

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> =========
> Purple -- have fun with the ladies (actually they likely have gone home now) I hope you had a ball.
> 
> I just pm'd Jynx -- I pray she has no problems with the corrective surgery and life can get back to normal for her.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such neat projects Shirley!

I promise to ship the knitted items box to you this week.

Its been sitting in the middle of the craft room floor and keeps getting bigger and bigger!

XO

XO
Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> What a beautiful knitter you are! That is glorious. I really like the color -- I don't think any color could look bad in that beautiful pattern. how will you join the triangles? it is so lovely.
> 
> I wonder if Daralene got the Tree of life done in time.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I have been able to sit still long enough to finish the first panel of the Sirdar Snuggly Baby Blanket...turned out good, I think. Looks like I don't have everything pulled just right but at least you get an idea of the pattern...
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very muggy Great Bend.
> The teens have set their alarms to practice getting up for school. They go back wednesday, Michael has his routine down to the letter. Hit snooze three times and wait for Chrissy tell him it's time to leave.
> 
> Here's todays coffee. For those Batman and Whovian fans.
> One for the cat lovers.


Love the cat mug, Caren! That is SOOO like my Cocoa...will almost trip me to get me to notice that her food is half gone so of course I should put more out - lol!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley. I am so glad you are feeling better
> 
> XO,
> 
> Pontuf


Thanks so much dear. I don't know what I hoped for as I knew something was really wrong, but it did 'throw me for a loop' .

You are such a good friend -- I hope you are not too warm in sunny Arizona. Have you taken any trips to get away from the heat? It is quite nice here, although you would likely find it chilly even in the summer. it is averaging 75 - 80 F , which is nice in my opinion.

Our summers are much like your winters. Life is good, we are well and are still talking seriously of moving to Vancouver Island. Kelly retires in November and they will make the final decision then although they talk as if they have made it . we will just have to see.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

My sister went to the beach over the weekend and got more pictures of horse so I thought I'd show them!!

June - What a beautiful picture. Are they wild horses? Or have I missed something along the way?

Designer - you are one very talented lady. I love all the beautiful things you have made. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> pps Shirley I'm ok for the mini me workshop. Just say when (but not at the same time as the beading one :shock: )


Will definitely be doing this one. Am thinking on the beading one depends on whats going on at the time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have subscribed to a fun little website/blog that sends me things right to my in-box...don't even have to go searching  The latest fun thing that I thought I'd share is what I think will be the hit of my Christmas season. Everyone I know seems to like/love wine. These cute little wine charms are easy to make (only have to string 6 beads onto crochet thread first and then make a few single crochets) to end up with these sweet little gifts. I already had the thread and beads...just had to purchase the earing wires...right in the craft aisle at Michaels...used my ready to expire coupon...score!

http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/08/crochet-beaded-wine-glass-charms/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PetalsToPicotsCrochet+%28Petals+to+Picots+Crochet%29


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A salad for lunch everything is from my farm. It has apples, lettuce, dandelion greens, basil, thyme, parsley, tomato, oregano, chives, cucumbers and bacon from my pigs. There will be no dressing or oil. Don;t want to cover up the flavors.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you all see this in today's Daily Digest? Made me laugh out loud (or rather wheeze)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I have subscribed to a fun little website/blog that sends me things right to my in-box...don't even have to go searching  The latest fun thing that I thought I'd share is what I think will be the hit of my Christmas season. Everyone I know seems to like/love wine. These cute little wine charms are easy to make (only have to string 6 beads onto crochet thread first and then make a few single crochets) to end up with these sweet little gifts. I already had the thread and beads...just had to purchase the earing wires...right in the craft aisle at Michaels...used my ready to expire coupon...score!
> 
> http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/08/crochet-beaded-wine-glass-charms/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PetalsToPicotsCrochet+%28Petals+to+Picots+Crochet%29


Those are gorgeous, love them. You have done a wonderful job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there everyone it is just past noon hour here. Busy this morning with laundry, etc. Tomorrow is the first day of school. WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As promised I am posting a few pics of Canada's Wonderland. It was a fantastic time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana i just love your egg cozies? And your avatar

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> I know and if I get the hard cider to work :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am going to make some of it into apple cider molasses, it is great on scones or over waffles/pancakes. You just simmer apple cider down until it is between 1/3 - 1/4 the amount you started with. Makes a good glaze for ham too. Last year I made a gallon, it was gone in no time at all. Seth likes it on his oatmeal.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy these are great gifts! Your friends and family will love them!

XO



gottastch said:


> I have subscribed to a fun little website/blog that sends me things right to my in-box...don't even have to go searching  The latest fun thing that I thought I'd share is what I think will be the hit of my Christmas season. Everyone I know seems to like/love wine. These cute little wine charms are easy to make (only have to string 6 beads onto crochet thread first and then make a few single crochets) to end up with these sweet little gifts. I already had the thread and beads...just had to purchase the earing wires...right in the craft aisle at Michaels...used my ready to expire coupon...score!
> 
> http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/08/crochet-beaded-wine-glass-charms/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PetalsToPicotsCrochet+%28Petals+to+Picots+Crochet%29


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley, I hope it all works out. Sounds like a wonderful plan.
Shirley, OK if i put sweaters in the box? I have so many i never use and someone could wear. Most are cashmere or bulky knits and hardly worn if ever.
XO

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks so much dear. I don't know what I hoped for as I knew something was really wrong, but it did 'throw me for a loop' .
> 
> You are such a good friend -- I hope you are not too warm in sunny Arizona. Have you taken any trips to get away from the heat? It is quite nice here, although you would likely find it chilly even in the summer. it is averaging 75 - 80 F , which is nice in my opinion.
> 
> Our summers are much like your winters. Life is good, we are well and are still talking seriously of moving to Vancouver Island. Kelly retires in November and they will make the final decision then although they talk as if they have made it . we will just have to see.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What an incredible salad and a beautiful picture. It belongs in Bon Apetit Magazine! ON THE COVER 

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> A salad for lunch everything is from my farm. It has apples, lettuce, dandelion greens, basil, thyme, parsley, tomato, oregano, chives, cucumbers and bacon from my pigs. There will be no dressing or oil. Don;t want to cover up the flavors.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Cute picture of Gage.

Pontuf



gagesmom said:


> Hi there everyone it is just past noon hour here. Busy this morning with laundry, etc. Tomorrow is the first day of school. WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As promised I am posting a few pics of Canada's Wonderland. It was a fantastic time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A salad for lunch everything is from my farm. It has apples, lettuce, dandelion greens, basil, thyme, parsley, tomato, oregano, chives, cucumbers and bacon from my pigs. There will be no dressing or oil. Don;t want to cover up the flavors.


That looks absolutely delicious! How satisfying to know that it is all home produced and how healthy! Enjoy - I'm sure you did!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally a little bit of rain! I hope it lasts all day! Happy Labor Day for those that have the day off!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

STUFF?

I think NOT!

Shirley, you are an amazing gifted artist in so any mediums.
I wish i had 1 % of your talent

XO

PONTUF
xo

Pontufquote=Designer1234]==========
What a beautiful knitter you are! That is glorious. I really like the color -- I don't think any color could look bad in that beautiful pattern. how will you join the triangles? it is so lovely.

I wonder if Daralene got the Tree of life done in time. 
She is another one who really is a beautiful knitter. So much talent on this Tea Party.

I have never been a great cook - some of you remind me of my Mother and my 
daughter in law. my Mother loved to cook - and Gayle's greatest joy is to try new recipes and spend time in the kitchen and have family dinners -- it is an art form for some of you. I love to read Caren and Julie's posts-- I think it is becoming a lost art in some ways. I would so love to drop by for a slice of one of Julie's breads with a cup of coffee or tea. Same with Caren. So many talented people here.

Gwen, I think you might be hurting -- I haven't seen many posts from you. you are in my thoughts all the time and I hope the surgery will solve your pain problems. You are such a special person.

Each and every one of you are special -

To new friends who have just joined us. Don't let the posts overwhelm you -- it is worth taking the time. You will find that as you read you will see what a supportive group we are -what a variety of people are here - how we care for each other and as our dear host Sam says, "There is always room at the table for a new friend"

Oh by the way. For any of you who are planning on sending my winter wear for the flood evacuees, -- we have decided that we will give them out around the 2nd week in October. I am in the process of finding the best place to hand them out. I have 30 sets - of hats and cowls or scarves -- 57 winter hats, 30 scarves and other
winter things. I have made all the sets and manage a set a week now that I have had to slow down. I use my addi turbos and the magic loop (thanks darowil) for cowls and full length to make the scarves length wise. A couple of afghans, both crochet by a friend. the lady on the south side of Calgary has made l7 afghans -- and is collecting for that half of the city. We divided it up. Please don't feel any obligation, but I know a couple of you are planning on sending me some things. please pm me and I will send you my address.

Sandy- I have your donation with the others and I thank you.

I enjoyed your pictures with Sam. I think those mini Sam and mini purples dolls are wonderful. 
-------
the more i think of them them more I think a workshop where each of us made ourselves and family members, would be so much fun. I think Purple, you should give it some thought. I can work you in in early 2014. I have you down for a basic bead class too.

It is interesting -- I have found so many teachers in the tea Party and every class they have taught has been a success.

By the way Tamara's drop leaf shawlette class is wonderful. We we so lucky to find her as she is an excellent designer and the girls are enjoying themselves. It will make a great Parade in the near future.

I am going to ask her to teach another class. next year. She has a gorgeous sweater in her avatar - her work is great.

We have 3 weeks solid of appointments. Dentist 3 times next week, I we will have pretty smiles when we are finished - I told Pat he will be handsomer than ever. He blushed!

I had my post skin cancer apptmnt. don't have to see him for another year.

All in all we are "in good shape for the shape were'n" (Newfoundland saying from my Dad)

I have been up since 4:30 and it is now 6.05 am here. It is our Labor day long weekend - the last long weekend for camping etc. here in Sunny Alberta.

Soon the leaves will be turning golden and there will be 
snow on the peaks of the Rockies -- the fields will be harvested and the hay will be baled -- In my opinion, even though we don't get the bright colors of Ontario, Quebec, it is very beautiful here on the Prairies and in the Mountains. Nothing can touch the maple leaves and the glorious autumns in Kingston, Napanee, Southern Ontario and area though. Caren you will have to get some photos when your leaves start to change.

We hope to have a day free and go up and sit on the bench and drink in the beauty in our special spot in the Rockies.

Well, another book. I am feeling so much better. I know it is okay to vent, but I promise I don't get down that often and it helped to be able to deal with the results of my tests here. Pat is so good, he does all the things I won't be able to do and that is so huge. I actually will just be limited about lifting my arm above my shoulders - I will miss my swimming - as the pool here has a ladder and I won't be able to pull my self up -- however, we always have coffee after and quite a few join us who don't swim. Life is good.

talk to you all later.[/quote]


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Pontuf!!! I think so too.  I just loaded the pics onto the computer this morning and I took 100 pics there. Holy Moly!


Pontuf said:


> Cute picture of Gage.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is quite the rolling pin!! I'll have to scour the antique stores for a good old fashioned heavy rolling pin...I have a couple, but they're just not like that one.


We have the rolling pin made by my great uncle for my grandparents when they got married. It's not fancy. It has a char mark on it. It's just made out of good hard wood, and is the best rolling pin I've ever used. The handles are smooth from all the use of it over the years. My grandmother died before I was born, but I hear that she was quite the cook.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Aran, how are ya? Happy to see you


Aran said:


> We have the rolling pin made by my great uncle for my grandparents when they got married. It's not fancy. It has a char mark on it. It's just made out of good hard wood, and is the best rolling pin I've ever used. The handles are smooth from all the use of it over the years. My grandmother died before I was born, but I hear that she was quite the cook.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Great to see Sam & Mini Sam having fun. 

Hugs to all who need them.

Sorry I haven't been here in a few weeks. I've been a busy boy and am going to become even busier in the next few weeks. I just joined the board of TransOhio, an organization that helps trans folks like myself in my great state, so I guess I'll be making more trips to Columbus. The good thing about going to Columbus, though, is that I can stop at this amazing grocery store on the way home that has wonderful different cheeses that I can eat and buy real milk that I can actually drink. I'm allergic to dairy unless it comes from goats, sheep, or grass fed cows.

My exciting news is that I'll be doing a poetry reading in Tiffin, OH at Java Rave on September 20 at 7:30. I haven't read poetry in public in years. The hard part will be choosing which poems to read.

I probably won't be on here at all next weekend since I'll be retreating from the world at Weber Center in Adrian, MI, which is a great retreat center run by Dominican nuns. The following weekend I'll be at a different retreat at the Tiffin Franciscan Center which is run by the Tiffin Franciscan nuns. Both are really spiritual places. I'm Quaker, not Roman Catholic, but Catholics have some of the best retreat centers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow sounds like you are going to be a great addition to TransOhio. They will love having you as a part of their group. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Off to a retreat sounds wonderful. Sometimes it is the best thing ever. Just get away get in touch with yourself, God and nature. I wish you well and am almost jealous. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Did you all see this in today's Daily Digest? Made me laugh out loud (or rather wheeze)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow sounds like you are going to be a great addition to TransOhio. They will love having you as a part of their group. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Off to a retreat sounds wonderful. Sometimes it is the best thing ever. Just get away get in touch with yourself, God and nature. I wish you well and am almost jealous. :lol: :lol:


I go on two retreats every year. One is part of the spiritual formation program in our yearly meeting, so it's a great way to meet folks from other meetings, and the other is just for folks from my meeting. Unfortunately, my meeting is really spread out over 100 mile stretch in north western Ohio, so we have this retreat every year as a way to bring ourselves a little closer. Yes, both are great for getting in touch with myself & other folks, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya andI walked an hour this morning. Desert Willows blooming, sun dog, great morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

GOTTASTCH: Love Spider blanket.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sassafras I think Maya is a cutie. Nice walk :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A salad for lunch everything is from my farm. It has apples, lettuce, dandelion greens, basil, thyme, parsley, tomato, oregano, chives, cucumbers and bacon from my pigs. There will be no dressing or oil. Don;t want to cover up the flavors.


Yummy, time to eat, can't take it, :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there everyone it is just past noon hour here. Busy this morning with laundry, etc. Tomorrow is the first day of school. WOOOO HOOOOO!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As promised I am posting a few pics of Canada's Wonderland. It was a fantastic time.


Great fun, nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage loved it. It is such a big place we would need a weekend pass to be able to see the whole park. We pretty much went to the kiddy land part and never got to see any other part of the park. Greg and his friend went on the roller coasters and rides.Gage went on a water slide for the first time in his life and he thought it was the greatest.


Patches39 said:


> Great fun, nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I will send you an email (I think I have your email addy. If I have lost it I will pm you. think about how you could do it. Could you teach a woman and a man and a child and let people do their own thing? would they have to buy a pattern? or is it something that can be a free pattern? I love that they are individual. we will talk.


Hi Shirley, I am sure I can adapt the pattern to suit all shapes and sizes :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage loved it. It is such a big place we would need a weekend pass to be able to see the whole park. We pretty much went to the kiddy land part and never got to see any other part of the park. Greg and his friend went on the roller coasters and rides.Gage went on a water slide for the first time in his life and he thought it was the greatest.


Great photos. I wanna go on that water slide!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He would love it if you did.


PurpleFi said:


> Great photos. I wanna go on that water slide!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Can you make a bathing suit for Miniminifi? lol. That would be fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...so good to see you. I tell others of your incredible aran style knitting. You truly have a talent for it.

Shirley...I am building a small collection of items to send as well. Possibly next weekend I will get the items in the mail.

Caren...that is a lot of apple cider. Enjoy it this fall. I love hot apple cider on a cold night.

PurpleFi...Dreambird is looking good. Glad you are figuring it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Gage loved it. It is such a big place we would need a weekend pass to be able to see the whole park. We pretty much went to the kiddy land part and never got to see any other part of the park. Greg and his friend went on the roller coasters and rides.Gage went on a water slide for the first time in his life and he thought it was the greatest.


I love these photos. You have people walking around in lightweight jackets, leggings, etc and then you have Gage in his swim suit and going down the water slide. What a nice way to end the summer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley, I hope it all works out. Sounds like a wonderful plan.
> Shirley, OK if i put sweaters in the box? I have so many i never use and someone could wear. Most are cashmere or bulky knits and hardly worn if ever.
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


That would be wonderful. I know there are a lot of people who will be thankful for whatever they get. I hope to give them to individuals -- am just starting to work on that part of it. The town of High River is still devastated and there are two districts that have offices in their community centers so I am going to drop by tomorrow or this week some time. thanks so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He would love it if you did.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Can you make a bathing suit for Miniminifi? lol. That would be fun.


Possible not for miniminifi as she is so small I had to make the clothes as part of the body. But I may have a go for MiniFi.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> PurpleFi...Dreambird is looking good. Glad you are figuring it out.


Eventually!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I'm now off to work out what clothes this army of people might need!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage loved it. It is such a big place we would need a weekend pass to be able to see the whole park. We pretty much went to the kiddy land part and never got to see any other part of the park. Greg and his friend went on the roller coasters and rides.Gage went on a water slide for the first time in his life and he thought it was the greatest.


Love your pictures, Gagesmom - and the new avatar!  Every time I look at that water slide pic, I just have to smile. It looks like such great fun.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HI All....it's been hectic, but things are calming down. We started out early on Saturday for Ohio...got to Notre Dame and discovered I'd left my purse in the garage. We were driving 2 cars so I HAD to go back and get it. arrrrggghhh!
And extra 4-5 hours of driving! What was usually a 5-6 hour trip became 12 hours. Waaaaayyy too long! We got here late on Sat night....had an early breakfast to prep for company and then prep for a family reunion for about 25 people. Yesterday was really hot & humid. Draining! Some of the company wanted an early morning start today, so up early again for breakfast....then hosted a mini-meeting mid-morning, then breakfast for the rest of the folks here. Most of the others will be leaving later today. 
This morning's weather was calm and still...grey and threatening rain...suddenly the wind came up and the temperature dropped. It's actually chilly now! 24 hours makes a difference!
Hope those having Monday off are relaxing and enjoying....peaceful vibes to all...healing vibes to all. 
Catch up later.....
carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana i just love your egg cozies? And your avatar
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you. They bring a smile every time I see them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what I call a treasure!! I've been wondering how you're doing...haven't see you post much lately. Hope all is well.



Aran said:


> We have the rolling pin made by my great uncle for my grandparents when they got married. It's not fancy. It has a char mark on it. It's just made out of good hard wood, and is the best rolling pin I've ever used. The handles are smooth from all the use of it over the years. My grandmother died before I was born, but I hear that she was quite the cook.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> My sister went to the beach over the weekend and got more pictures of horse so I thought I'd show them!!
> 
> June - What a beautiful picture. Are they wild horses? Or have I missed something along the way?
> 
> Designer - you are one very talented lady. I love all the beautiful things you have made. Thanks for sharing them with us.


Designer (Shirley) is a fantastic artist in multiple medias!! I so enjoy her art work and really appreciate her sharing it with us!!
Yes, the horses are wild. They're on the Outer Banks of North Carolina here in the USA. If you're not familiar with the area....It's 3 or 4 barrier islands off the east coast.
My sister and her husband have a cottage there and go down frequently so she can take pictures of the horses and just to get away.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[ These cute little wine charms are easy to make (only have to string 6 beads onto crochet thread first and then make a few single crochets) to end up with these sweet little gifts. I already had the thread and beads...just had to purchase the earing wires...right in the craft aisle at Michaels...used my ready to expire coupon...score!

they are cute and look easy to make!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A salad for lunch everything is from my farm. It has apples, lettuce, dandelion greens, basil, thyme, parsley, tomato, oregano, chives, cucumbers and bacon from my pigs. There will be no dressing or oil. Don;t want to cover up the flavors.


Looks really yummy!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Pontuf!!! I think so too.  I just loaded the pics onto the computer this morning and I took 100 pics there. Holy Moly!


Looks like an incredibly fun day!! I'm sure Gage enjoyed it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> We have the rolling pin made by my great uncle for my grandparents when they got married. It's not fancy. It has a char mark on it. It's just made out of good hard wood, and is the best rolling pin I've ever used. The handles are smooth from all the use of it over the years. My grandmother died before I was born, but I hear that she was quite the cook.


Hi, Aran. Good to hear from you. That sounds like a family heirloom and I'm sure you treasure it!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking in..I've been cleaning out closets all day. Time to get rid of the corporate world wardrobe and organize the rest. I'm getting the summer stuff ready to put away for the winter..I know we have a few more hot days ahead of us, but needing the cold weather clothes will be here soon.

Ribs are in the oven--baking low and slow before putting them on the grill later. I also have some beans in there baking away. I would normally have corn bread with the meal, but not on the DASH diet. I'll have to cut back on the BBQ sauce too and brown sugar in the beans. Caren - I'll swap out some ribs for some of the wonderful looking salad!

Love the idea of the beading class and the Mini-Me class...will plan on doing those for sure.

GagesMom...looks like some wonderful memories were made at Wonderland. It looks like a combination of Disneyworld and Six Flags.

Love the wine glass charms. I think I may have to make some of those too...great stocking stuffers.

The onion jam/marmalade appetizer was a big hit at the beach house. I'll be making up some of that to put through the hot bath sealing process to give away as gifts. I won't make them until a week or so before Christmas so that they'll keep for awhile.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage loved it. It is such a big place we would need a weekend pass to be able to see the whole park. We pretty much went to the kiddy land part and never got to see any other part of the park. Greg and his friend went on the roller coasters and rides.Gage went on a water slide for the first time in his life and he thought it was the greatest.


Great photos. He looks like. He's having loads of fun!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This is one unhappy camper. I spent the last two days figuring out a lace chart for a Christmas stocking and when I finally got one repeat of the pattern, decided I didn't like it so frogged most of it and will start over with a d
different pattern. Guess that is the way life goes. 
NanaCaren, I am jealious of you apple cider. DH was stationed at Plattsburgh, NY and we got such good apples there. Sure do miss them Haven't had a really good apple since we left there. Enjoy your fruit.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Great photos. I wanna go on that water slide!


Ditto, :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Yes, the horses are wild. They're on the Outer Banks of North Carolina here in the USA. If you're not familiar with the area....It's 3 or 4 barrier islands off the east coast.
My sister and her husband have a cottage there and go down frequently so she can take pictures of the horses and just to get away.
JuneK[/quote]

What a coincidence. Yes I do know that area - had a holiday in Kill Devil Hills two years ago. Lovely area - loved Duck even more! Didn't hear anything about wild horses though.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Labor Day all. We spent the last couple days with friends at their cabin. The hot humid weather finally broke. Like having the windows open.
So fun to see what the "mini's" are doing. They have quite a life.
Love seeing all the apples, I think our apple crops are hurting from the drought the last two summers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie, it will only be a beautiful DB when it is finished and blocked and that may take some time as I keep getting side tracked. :roll:


But now that it is working you might have more incentive to work on it! We sure will be interested in seeing this DB once it is finally finished.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto, :-D


Yeh, we could go together and make an almighty splash!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now to rely on my memory!
Aran good to have you back- even if just for a while.

Railyn frogging is not much fun- but someohow it has times when we seem to do more of that than anything else! 

Desert Joy great that you are managing to get out and about so often now- must be helping you feel better.

Looks like a wonderful day for Gage- so much fun going to places like this with young kids as well seeing them really enjoying themselves.

Sure I had more I wnated to comment on, but this is the disadvantage of not commenting as I go! Now to go and have some breakfast befroe headin gout for th emorning. And then out for the evening- might need to have a nap this afternoon- not something I like doing, but I have been ready for bed too early to think I might make it through tonight. Do seem to remember that my doctor said I might get tired with the new tablets. Hopefully I will get used to it and it will stop the migraines.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> But now that it is working you might have more incentive to work on it! We sure will be interested in seeing this DB once it is finally finished.


I wqs going to knit a bit more DB this evening, but I got side tracked and am now designing another mini me!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to rely on my memory!
> Aran good to have you back- even if just for a while.
> 
> Railyn frogging is not much fun- but someohow it has times when we seem to do more of that than anything else!
> ...


When you are taking new meds it is important to 'listen' to your body and rest if you need to. Hope it works for the migraines. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed son as I have one of my sewing ladiescoming round in the morning as she is having a problem with a bag she is making.
Night night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Finally finished washing up after the afternoon of apples and cider making. I measured the cider we made today before drinking any of it.  From 18 kilos/ 40 lbs of apples we got 8 liters of cider. Yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed son as I have one of my sewing ladiescoming round in the morning as she is having a problem with a bag she is making.
> Night night.


Good night pleasant dreams. We have gotten rain today. Jamie just called they are under sever thunder storm warning until 10pm. two of her roomies are terrified of thunder storms. should be an interesting evening for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My FIL always re-used bottles for his tomato juice...your bottles of cider just reminded me of a counter full of bottles!! He would freeze the bottles...don't know if he ever had a problem with them, but we'd always have one in the refrigerator and one in the freezer. Worked great for us.



NanaCaren said:


> Finally finished washing up after the afternoon of apples and cider making. I measured the cider we made today before drinking any of it.  From 18 kilos/ 40 lbs of apples we got 8 liters of cider. Yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope everyone stays safe...nice thing about college dorms...there are a lot of people to keep you company through the storms.



NanaCaren said:


> Good night pleasant dreams. We have gotten rain today. Jamie just called they are under sever thunder storm warning until 10pm. two of her roomies are terrified of thunder storms. should be an interesting evening for them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night pleasant dreams. We have gotten rain today. Jamie just called they are under sever thunder storm warning until 10pm. two of her roomies are terrified of thunder storms. should be an interesting evening for them.


Hope Jamie and her friends are ok. I love storms, especially the smell afterwards. Enjy the rest of your day and don't drink too much cider. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My FIL always re-used bottles for his tomato juice...your bottles of cider just reminded me of a counter full of bottles!! He would freeze the bottles...don't know if he ever had a problem with them, but we'd always have one in the refrigerator and one in the freezer. Worked great for us.


I reuse bottles all the time. When I make the cider molasses I am going to get good bottles that will only be for it. I have frozen juices in freezer bags as well. Works good and lays flatter..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope everyone stays safe...nice thing about college dorms...there are a lot of people to keep you company through the storms.


Yes best part about dorms. Sounded pretty clam when Jamie was on the phone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope Jamie and her friends are ok. I love storms, especially the smell afterwards. Enjy the rest of your day and don't drink too much cider. xx


They will be ok, 5 of them in the room. I love storms too, so does Jamie. She sent me a short video and a photo. On my second glass of cider, last one for the night though. Now to fond pears to make some pear cider. mmmmm :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a coincidence. Yes I do know that area - had a holiday in Kill Devil Hills two years ago. Lovely area - loved Duck even more! Didn't hear anything about wild horses though.[/quo
> 
> My sister and her husband have a cottage in Kill Devil Hills. They usually go up around Corolla which I understand is just north of Duck.
> Such a shame that you didn't know about the wild horses when you were there. I knew they were here and even though I've been to that general area quite a few times but never knew just where they were so I never saw them either. But I sure enjoy my sister's pictures!
> Junek


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > i have been working on making the knitPurl dishcloths, they are the funnist thing i have done in a while. works up so fast. its a dearest debi pattern.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> type in dearest debi knitting patterns, then after your on the site, type in the knit purl dish cloth.
> that is my newest go to brainless knitting.
> i started a baby throw in the feather fan pattern, uhhh... i have frogged it so many times. i am not sure its gonna have a pattern. i did figure out real quick to put in my life lines. i will press on, for a while more anyway, :?


Love the feather fan pattern. I made the youngest grand daughter a halter top using it. Wish I had of written it down when i was making it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...Cider looks tasty. I am sure it does not compare to what we get in the stores. A couple of years ago we visited an apple farm and they had different flavors of cider. I am thinking the flavors were added to the apple cider. Not sure though. They had watermelon, caramel, strawberry, flavors and many, many more. They had a tasting bar which I really enjoyed. I have been wanting to make the trip for awhile to visit the area. Might have to do that in October on my way home from Wisconsin. 

I hope Jamie will be safe during the storms. I enjoyed watching a good storm while I was youthful. Still enjoy it, but DH thinks we should take cover or at least stay away from windows and doors. It is fun having storms while at work. We can watch the sky get really dark and the trees blowing around. When the power goes out some people get all upset, but I have learned to sit still and wait for the generator to kick in then business as usual.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute and easy! Love them.


gottastch said:


> I have subscribed to a fun little website/blog that sends me things right to my in-box...don't even have to go searching  The latest fun thing that I thought I'd share is what I think will be the hit of my Christmas season. Everyone I know seems to like/love wine. These cute little wine charms are easy to make (only have to string 6 beads onto crochet thread first and then make a few single crochets) to end up with these sweet little gifts. I already had the thread and beads...just had to purchase the earing wires...right in the craft aisle at Michaels...used my ready to expire coupon...score!
> 
> http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/08/crochet-beaded-wine-glass-charms/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PetalsToPicotsCrochet+%28Petals+to+Picots+Crochet%29


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Yeh, we could go together and make an almighty splash!


LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Finally finished washing up after the afternoon of apples and cider making. I measured the cider we made today before drinking any of it.  From 18 kilos/ 40 lbs of apples we got 8 liters of cider. Yummy.


Looks yummy, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Shirley* you are so perceptive. Yes, I have been hurting quite a bit but it is what it is. Also have been knitting quite a bit on Christmas presents and hands are hurting like never before. Just taking tramadol and dealing with it...know the surgery will give me relieve in the neck at least so that the headaches will ease. Enough whining....

*NanaCaren* the cider making was so cool to see. Made my mouth water; how I'd love to sample it. And the salad...just luscious looking and amazing that every bit of it came from your place. I didn't realize you also raised pigs. 
The bacon made me wish for a BLT.

*Gagesmom* the pictures of Canada Wonderland look like Gage had a great time. I LOVE waterslides. Have gone down some really high ones too. Tell Gage I get really nervous at first but just love the thrill of it. Glad you all had a good day there.

*June* I am constantly amazed by the horse pictures your sister takes. I've only been through the Outer Banks once many years ago and always wanted to go and actually stay in the area. Would love to see the horses for real.

*PurpleFi* your pictures also are wonderful. I love the car show pictures and especially the trike with minime, etc. a woman after my own heart. My brother has a couple of model As but they are not quite as sparkly as those. He takes them to antique car shows and parades from time to time but the coolest is that he and his wife will take random road trips in them. In fact, for this birthday this weekend they loaded up and "took off west" with no planned destination (they live in Wisconsin). I've attached a picture of DB and one of his cars. You can't deny we are related for sure.

DH and I road up to Marianne's this morning. I still couldn't find my apple peeler/corer so I borrowed her's. She also gave DH a 28 ft. ladder she had been given and didn't want. Boy was he thrilled. It was a nice drive in his pickup...we so rarely have a chance to go anywhere together that it was quite a pleasant trip. When we got home I was able to quickly get my apples and pears peeled and into the crock pots. Didn't have nearly as many apples and pears as I usually do but it will hopefully be good.

Keeping all in prayer and positive thought. Now that the tramadol has kicked in I'm off to knit some more. Gotta keep moving.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...Cider looks tasty. I am sure it does not compare to what we get in the stores. A couple of years ago we visited an apple farm and they had different flavors of cider. I am thinking the flavors were added to the apple cider. Not sure though. They had watermelon, caramel, strawberry, flavors and many, many more. They had a tasting bar which I really enjoyed. I have been wanting to make the trip for awhile to visit the area. Might have to do that in October on my way home from Wisconsin.
> 
> I hope Jamie will be safe during the storms. I enjoyed watching a good storm while I was youthful. Still enjoy it, but DH thinks we should take cover or at least stay away from windows and doors. It is fun having storms while at work. We can watch the sky get really dark and the trees blowing around. When the power goes out some people get all upset, but I have learned to sit still and wait for the generator to kick in then business as usual.


Had to drive Chrissy's boyfriend home. Man they need to leave earlier or get picked up. 
This cider is so much better that what is in the stores. There are a couple apple mills near us, I try to buy theirs when it is in the season.

they girls are surviving. the rain has stopped for now. They have lost power 15 minutes ago. Jamie is on the phone , right now they all sound pretty calm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *NanaCaren* the cider making was so cool to see. Made my mouth water; how I'd love to sample it. And the salad...just luscious looking and amazing that every bit of it came from your place. I didn't realize you also raised pigs.
> The bacon made me wish for a BLT.
> 
> It was so much fun to make. I took a short video of Seth watching. He was rather confused as to why we were cutting the apples and pouring them into the grinder. He was shocked to see the juice coming out. Wish I could post it with sound. I have cows and pigs. Used to have goats, sheep, chickens, turkeys, ducks, two peacocks. Had to get rid of the goats and sheep for health reasons. the beagle liked the chickens she thought they were her personal food. A fox got the ducks. The turkeys tasted good.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here's one of the photos Jamie sent me. A lovely sight after the rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another great memory from London!! Pear cider...wish I could find some around here.



NanaCaren said:


> They will be ok, 5 of them in the room. I love storms too, so does Jamie. She sent me a short video and a photo. On my second glass of cider, last one for the night though. Now to fond pears to make some pear cider. mmmmm :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another great memory from London!! Pear cider...wish I could find some around here.


WE have some here just not my favorite brand. Going to see if I can order it online.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here's one of the photos Jamie sent me. A lovely sight after the rain.


OH MY!!! That is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you find the good stuff, let me know. I don't remember what my brother had at his place, but I'll probably remember the bottle and label when I see it.



NanaCaren said:


> WE have some here just not my favorite brand. Going to see if I can order it online.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH MY!!! That is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought so too and it was taken with her phone. At least I am pretty sure it was.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love the London pics.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought so too and it was taken with her phone. At least I am pretty sure it was.


both of you are good :-D


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought so too and it was taken with her phone. At least I am pretty sure it was.


Great photo. Looks like photographic skill runs in the family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't forget to keep Jynx in our prayers this week. I believe she has her surgery soon .

I have a friend whose husband has had two mild strokes and has to have at least one valve replaced on Wednesday in Edmonton.

Please say Prayers for Rod -- they are a bit concerned about the strokes and such major surgery.

Marie, his wife is a wonderful quilting friend of mine. She does landscapes too. I told her I would ask here as we seem to do very well with our Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Got to talk to DMIL tonight for a little while. She sounded wonderful!!! I guess she had quite a surgery and things are kinda messed up "in their." She is adjusting to the colostomy and has decided that if all goes well, she just might keep it. Once she recovers, she will be able to again eat things with nuts and seeds and have virtually no restrictions. She thinks that sounds pretty good...WAY better than what she's had to put up with over the past I'd say 20 years for sure. If she is able and chooses to have the colostomy reversed, she will again have to be careful about what she eats and there is no saying she won't have problems again in the future. 

I'm so proud of her for accepting this change in her life and that she is so positive about everything. She says "things" are pretty sore but she feels better and better everyday - hooray!!!! She is eating the equivalent of baby food right now and has to progress to a variety of solid foods and get the drains removed and be able to change/clean things on her own...then she will be ready to go home. She's been walking in the halls and has been having a lot of visitors. She thanks you all for your positive thoughts/prayers and is thankful for the expertise of her doctors/nurses. Life looks like it is slowly getting back to normal for her...a new normal but better than how she was suffering before


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for updating on what is going on in your life. You have made the right decision on staying where you are. Being at Lupe's mercy would be a price you couldn't pay in more ways then one.  You would be under her thumb and then when Fale passes you would be thrown out on you sweet little bum, Sorry to say but it is the truth and her being volatile is scary. My prayers are with you. I wish I had money to help you visit .
> 
> One Suggie died Princess Di but Dora is going strong. We are in the room with her now. Changed her cage so she is nice and clean.
> 
> Take care dear friend and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The ex tried to scare me by going around the corners with the bike leaned over too far. As soon as he realized I liked it he stopped. After that it was just boring. He sold the bike and bought a scooter much to my dislike.


He did that and would speed. It was my first time on the bike. He should have started out with me so I would get use to it then ride reasonable for the road surface we were on. I love Harley's what a beautiful bike. I like to watch the program about Sturgis Bike run. What fantastic looking bikes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers going up for Rod; hope all turns out okay.

I had an email from Jynx/Dreamweaver and she mentioned that she's feeling calm about all that is to happen in the next few days. She'll go into the hospital tomorrow for all the pre-surgery preparations. She's had a good conversation with her anesthesiologist and is getting things situated to where she's feeling resigned about going through the surgery and all that it entails...she's keeping an eye on the prize of having the reversal and getting back to her life.

Please continue your prayers and good thoughts and we'll keep you posted.



Designer1234 said:


> Don't forget to keep Jynx in our prayers this week. I believe she has her surgery soon .
> 
> I have a friend whose husband has had two mild strokes and has to have at least one valve replaced on Wednesday in Edmonton.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's very good news...continuing the prayers as she gets through the recovery stage. She does sound like she's getting on with her new normal life.



gottastch said:


> Got to talk to DMIL tonight for a little while. She sounded wonderful!!! I guess she had quite a surgery and things are kinda messed up "in their." She is adjusting to the colostomy and has decided that if all goes well, she just might keep it. Once she recovers, she will be able to again eat things with nuts and seeds and have virtually no restrictions. She thinks that sounds pretty good...WAY better than what she's had to put up with over the past I'd say 20 years for sure. If she is able and chooses to have the colostomy reversed, she will again have to be careful about what she eats and there is no saying she won't have problems again in the future.
> 
> I'm so proud of her for accepting this change in her life and that she is so positive about everything. She says "things" are pretty sore but she feels better and better everyday - hooray!!!! She is eating the equivalent of baby food right now and has to progress to a variety of solid foods and get the drains removed and be able to change/clean things on her own...then she will be ready to go home. She's been walking in the halls and has been having a lot of visitors. She thanks you all for your positive thoughts/prayers and is thankful for the expertise of her doctors/nurses. Life looks like it is slowly getting back to normal for her...a new normal but better than how she was suffering before


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't forget to keep Jynx in our prayers this week. I believe she has her surgery soon .
> 
> I have a friend whose husband has had two mild strokes and has to have at least one valve replaced on Wednesday in Edmonton.
> 
> ...


praying now


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Got to talk to DMIL tonight for a little while. She sounded wonderful!!! I guess she had quite a surgery and things are kinda messed up "in their." She is adjusting to the colostomy and has decided that if all goes well, she just might keep it. Once she recovers, she will be able to again eat things with nuts and seeds and have virtually no restrictions. She thinks that sounds pretty good...WAY better than what she's had to put up with over the past I'd say 20 years for sure. If she is able and chooses to have the colostomy reversed, she will again have to be careful about what she eats and there is no saying she won't have problems again in the future.
> 
> I'm so proud of her for accepting this change in her life and that she is so positive about everything. She says "things" are pretty sore but she feels better and better everyday - hooray!!!! She is eating the equivalent of baby food right now and has to progress to a variety of solid foods and get the drains removed and be able to change/clean things on her own...then she will be ready to go home. She's been walking in the halls and has been having a lot of visitors. She thanks you all for your positive thoughts/prayers and is thankful for the expertise of her doctors/nurses. Life looks like it is slowly getting back to normal for her...a new normal but better than how she was suffering before


another answered prayer
:-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers going up for Rod; hope all turns out okay.
> 
> I had an email from Jynx/Dreamweaver and she mentioned that she's feeling calm about all that is to happen in the next few days. She'll go into the hospital tomorrow for all the pre-surgery preparations. She's had a good conversation with her anesthesiologist and is getting things situated to where she's feeling resigned about going through the surgery and all that it entails...she's keeping an eye on the prize of having the reversal and getting back to her life.
> 
> Please continue your prayers and good thoughts and we'll keep you posted.


prayers going up now


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, althugh I believe the sun is due out later.

Gwen I just love the photo of your brother. I'd love a goldwing but really neither the roads or the weather are really suitable for one here. Let alone my ability to drive one!

Special thoughts and healing vibes to Jynx.

Photos for today..


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I see Dreamweaver is having/had surgery? I'm praying for her that all will turn out right.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> If I may ask, what is the rsl sub branch, Busybee?
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is a social club for ex-service personnel, provides company, social events, welfare support, advocates, and a whole host of support activities geared to injured and able ex-service men and women. I understand that most countries have skmething along the same lines.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad the bosses father is stable- and hope that they can find out what is wrong with him.
> Can you post a photo of the kitty?


I tried to, but have only my tablet at the moment & it doesn't always upload the pics. I gave that kitty to my niece for her birthday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Blues Festival was winderful, hot n humid but musuc was great!! We did not get any rain down there, a half inch here at home and some branchs down no damage. 

Sale went okay, sold a lot of the large items I didnt think would sell. Having our Threshermans Reunion going on up the road from us probably helped. Putting an ad in the paper for next weekend. 

While we were gone one friend of DMs had a small stroke, another had an emergency appendectomy and one is waiting for test results from a cancer check. My DSM is having back surgery tomorrow. They are removing a couple of discs and putting in a rod, will be the second one she has had. Not in same area, two different. I am on liquid diet today for tomorrows tests. It is DGSs first day of preschool and I get to take him! 

Hugs and Prayers for all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Keeping all in prayer and positive thought. Now that the tramadol has kicked in I'm off to knit some more. Gotta keep moving.[/quote]

I'm sorry you're having so much pain but I'm glad to hear that you do have pain meds that work. 
Prayers that your surgery will get rid of a lot of your pain.
I understand what you mean about it being seldom that you and your DH can go somewhere together.
When my husband was alive, he worked a lot of weekends and I had to work every other Sat. so when we both had all weekend off, we always planned a short road trip for the weekend to celebrate!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here's one of the photos Jamie sent me. A lovely sight after the rain.


It's well worth a storm even if you don't like them to see such beauty afterwards. I love a good storm myself. We've had very few thunderstorms this summer. We've had plenty of rain, about an inch over our average...but not much thunder and lightning. Guess one reason I like them is because we very seldom lose electricity. Most of the lines in our city are underground so that helps!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't forget to keep Jynx in our prayers this week. I believe she has her surgery soon .
> 
> I have a friend whose husband has had two mild strokes and has to have at least one valve replaced on Wednesday in Edmonton.
> 
> ...


I will definitely keep Rod in my prayers and his wife as well for comfort and strength.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, althugh I believe the sun is due out later.
> 
> Gwen I just love the photo of your brother. I'd love a goldwing but really neither the roads or the weather are really suitable for one here. Let alone my ability to drive one!
> 
> ...


Even in cloudy weather your garden is lovely and I see MiniFi is enjoying it,too. Love the potted flowers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I tried to, but have only my tablet at the moment & it doesn't always upload the pics. I gave that kitty to my niece for her birthday.


That's so cute...I know your niece loved it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I am on liquid diet today for tomorrows tests. It is DGSs first day of preschool and I get to take him!

Hugs and Prayers for all![/quote]

I will keep your loved ones and friends in my prayers and you, as well.
Hugs right at you!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, althugh I believe the sun is due out later.
> 
> Gwen I just love the photo of your brother. I'd love a goldwing but really neither the roads or the weather are really suitable for one here. Let alone my ability to drive one!
> 
> ...


thank you the garden as always is so nice just the place to relax, and think. Mimi Fi is so enjoying the garden. love the flowers have my coffee. 
:-D 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad the storm wasn't as bad as predicted and that you had little damage. Glad that the garage sale is going well. So sorry to hear about DM's friends and DSM.

I hate prep days for the colonoscopy and am praying that all tests come out perfectly.

Exciting day for DGS....hope he likes pre-school.

We didn't get down your way this past weekend...DD sprained her ankle so asked us to come down a different time. She's hobbling around with a boot on her left foot. She's a trooper so will get through this.



Pup lover said:


> Blues Festival was winderful, hot n humid but musuc was great!! We did not get any rain down there, a half inch here at home and some branchs down no damage.
> 
> Sale went okay, sold a lot of the large items I didnt think would sell. Having our Threshermans Reunion going on up the road from us probably helped. Putting an ad in the paper for next weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Prayers for all that need them. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh thank you so much for posting the pic's of they yarn shops and especially of the ones of debbie mccomber's places they look like some of the shops i picture in her books. love to see the faces. 
you all look like your truly enjoying yourselves. good for you. 
i am battling a sinus infection, took a whole benydryl yesterday afternoon, woke at 8:30 foggy headed so i stayed up for a bit. bj said he cleaned up the kitchen for me,  must have misunderstood, cause all i could see was the spagetti and sauce was in frig. so i cleaned kit. and stayed up till 10:30 and then took half a B. and this morn. i don't feel so sniffly and certainly not so foggy brained. just can't handle the hard stuff :-D 
today i am gonna lay around and not do much and try to knock this out. i am gonna try to work more on the feather fan baby blanket again, just can't see that this is making a pattern...but i press on. 
KNIT/PURL dishclothes, whoever was asking, the pattern is a Dearest Debi pattern, go to her site and then hunt for it. its my new fav. i have made so many for christmas gifts. sure whittled down my cotton stock pile.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd drop in real quick and say hi. So Hi.  Been busy and this week is just going to get busier, or more busy? hmmm...Anyway, I'll probably just skim when I have time and try to get the gist of what all is going on. Hope and pray all are well or on the road to doing well in all areas of health and life in general. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't forget to keep Jynx in our prayers this week. I believe she has her surgery soon .
> 
> I have a friend whose husband has had two mild strokes and has to have at least one valve replaced on Wednesday in Edmonton.
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made some onion marmalade today and thought about you and all your great recipes. One of my favorite things is baked French onion soup. So, I've deconstructed that recipe for an appetizer. I made the marmalade with a little bit of beef stock and Worchestershire sauce so it has a deeper flavor. I'll toast up some slices of French baguette bread and put the marmalade and little goat or gruyere cheese on top...voila' French onion soup appetizer!
> I found a recipe for tomato marmalade also...will definitely be trying that one also.


oh my all this sounds so good to me. i love marmalades like that to put over cream cheese and eat with crackers, yummo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for Jynx/Dreamweaver.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers going up for your DM's friends and for DSM. AND of course for you as you go for a checkup.


Pup lover said:


> Blues Festival was winderful, hot n humid but musuc was great!! We did not get any rain down there, a half inch here at home and some branchs down no damage.
> 
> Sale went okay, sold a lot of the large items I didnt think would sell. Having our Threshermans Reunion going on up the road from us probably helped. Putting an ad in the paper for next weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for your DD with the sprained ankle. I know sprains at times can be worse than breaks. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Glad the storm wasn't as bad as predicted and that you had little damage. Glad that the garage sale is going well. So sorry to hear about DM's friends and DSM.
> 
> I hate prep days for the colonoscopy and am praying that all tests come out perfectly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for your DD with the sprained ankle. I know sprains at times can be worse than breaks. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Glad the storm wasn't as bad as predicted and that you had little damage. Glad that the garage sale is going well. So sorry to hear about DM's friends and DSM.
> 
> I hate prep days for the colonoscopy and am praying that all tests come out perfectly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard from SugarSugar. I know the last I heard she was having colostomy recheck for cancer and then she said bad news and not ready to deal with it. Have her in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from SugarSugar. I know the last I heard she was having colostomy recheck for cancer and then she said bad news and not ready to deal with it. Have her in prayer.


I have heard from her- things are not good- she needs prayerful thought. J.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers for so many of you. So sorry to hear that sugarsugar is having such a rough time. Gwen...hoping that surgery brings you much needed relief. Dawn...praying for good results for your test tomorrow.

Jamie...Loved the rainbow. Not very often do we get to see a full one. Thanks for sharing.

I start 2nd shift for one month, today. I woke up at my normal 2:30/3:00 AM dosed off only to wake up again at 5:30 so I knit a mitten, went to the gym to workout, caught up on KTP and other emails, going to take a shower and knit some more. I will be wiped out before tonight's shift is over. I am usually asleep by 8PM and I won't get off tonight until 11 PM. I just have to remind myself that this is only for 4 weeks. 

Happy Knitting today and look for today's blessings.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for all needing them. We get some sad news on here sometimes. But there don't seem to be arguments like on some other sites .
It is another lovely day here. I have still not had any viewings of the house yet, but am eager to get going. 
Just to raise a smile-I started joining the garter stitch squares for the baby blanket on Monday evening. Found that they were in opposite directions, undid the stitching, managed to cut the two squares, both at the cast on edge, so had to undo both and re work them yesterday. I have only been knitting for about 60 years! Just shows that we can, as my Mum used to say," Get too clever for your own good."


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning my sisters and brothers! 

I just heard from my doctor and since "Plan A" didn't work, as hoped, "Plan B" is now in effect...antibiotics are waiting for me at the pharmacy - hooray - finally some relief. I'm not one to ask for meds and generally try to avoid them and use home remedies, if practical, but this "whatever it is" has really thrown me for a loop. I'm a cranky girl with a clogged up head, still sore throat and still "barky" cough that doesn't move any of the crud in my chest AND not much of a voice (which I think DH may actually be enjoying) - ugh. My morning "cuppa" doesn't even taste good...now you know that is bad 

Today is the last day of the prednisone so I will be "buzzing around" again...think I will get the windows cleaned today...only 9 of them so not such a big deal. I'm sure tomorrow or Thursday I will just crash because I will be done with the pred. and I'm not sleeping well at night so feel exhausted but can't sleep; what an awful feeling! I tried to get out of taking the last dose of pred. but the doc says, "Take it"...okay. 

At least DMIL seems to be "out of the woods" and I will be feeling myself again shortly...can't wait!!!

I'm going to look over the stash of things I've been collecting to send to DMIL. I thought she could use a "care package" with some fun stuff in it 

Lots of prayers for those in need and hugs for all!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, althugh I believe the sun is due out later.
> 
> Gwen I just love the photo of your brother. I'd love a goldwing but really neither the roads or the weather are really suitable for one here. Let alone my ability to drive one!
> 
> ...


Good morning, Purple. We've had a bit of rain here this morning but I think it's clearing now. We really needed a bit of it so I'm not complaining. Lovely photos again this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being said and big hugs being sent.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard from her- things are not good- she needs prayerful thought. J.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard from her- things are not good- she needs prayerful thought. J.


Will definitely say a prayer for her.
How are you, Julie?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have only been knitting for about 60 years! Just shows that we can, as my Mum used to say," Get too clever for your own good."[/quote]

I know exactly what you mean, Martina. I frogged an entire sock heel when I didn't have to. Then discovered what I had done was right!!! And, I've been knitting off and on for at least 60 yrs. Too clever sure described me that day!! Oh, well, they say practice makes perfect so these should be perfect socks!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[ I'm a cranky girl with a clogged up head, still sore throat and still "barky" cough that doesn't move any of the crud in my chest AND not much of a voice (which I think DH may actually be enjoying) - ugh. My morning "cuppa" doesn't even taste good...now you know that is bad 

At least DMIL seems to be "out of the woods" and I will be feeling myself again shortly...can't wait!!!

I'm going to look over the stash of things I've been collecting to send to DMIL. I thought she could use a "care package" with some fun stuff in it 

Sorry you still feel 'cruddy'...I had a spell of bronchitis last spring that started as a cold and would NOT get better. Ended up with 2 trips to the dr. So I can definitely sympathize. Pred doesn't seem to wind me up so much as make me hungry so I want to eat all the time I'm taking it. Guess I'm just plain LAZY and it won't affect that!
Hugs and glad your DMIL is doing better. A 'fun care' package would make anyone feel better!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for Jynx, miss her.
Martina and June. Yeppers we just get creative as we get older. Recently brain fog set in and could not work sock heel either. So made them into fingerless mitts.
Maya and I had nice walk.
Hare finishing but today hope to buy buttons and sew on two pair fingerless gloves. They go on cuff and jazz them up nicely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Up in Findhorn in the Highlands of Scotland for a short break with DH and another couple we've been friends with for over 40 years. The weather has been very kind to us and we've done a lot of walking, it's a beautiful area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Will definitely say a prayer for her.
> How are you, Julie?
> JuneK


It has not been the best few days. I am aware I have not been posting- but things were going in circles- as was my head- and I needed out for a bit. I have been 'lurking' so am up with most of where most of you are, just have not felt able to post myself. One can get very tired of being down in the dumps- and I have been finding it hard to get to the humorous. It has to be there somewhere- but it is not especially good going from day to day seeing no one. Don't know where I would be were it not for my telephone. But with my daughter I know it is wisest to keep to once a week, sadly. And of course I don't have my older girl to talk to. I hope to change my mobile plan soon which should free up a little bit of cash each month- I am pretty sure that contract ends next month. 
You have your daughter with you, don't you June? I know you are in the chair, and I think you manage very well keeping your own spirits up.
I have had to have a bit of a blitz in the house- with Ringo taking up residence on the sofa- I need to be more ready when I am expecting visitors- the throw is waiting to go over the sofa tonight- and I have realised I have a turbo nozzle for the vacuum cleaner that makes short work of his hair on the carpet, so that is good. But I need to do it in two- to pick up yarn ends and sticks etc., that he loves to chew. Some corgis take up to 5 years fully to mature.
Sometimes when one is low in spirits it is hard to communicate. 
Nearly 5 a.m., so the world will be catching up with me soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Gage is back to school today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Absolute peace and quiet.  

Prayers for all, and are in my thoughts.

Another beautiful garden shot PurpleFi. I see someone hanging out on the deck of the birdhouse. :lol:

Hi Julie, love the new avatar picture. Hoping you will have smiles today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard from her- things are not good- she needs prayerful thought. J.


Praying as we speak,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Please send her our hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up in Findhorn in the Highlands of Scotland for a short break with DH and another couple we've been friends with for over 40 years. The weather has been very kind to us and we've done a lot of walking, it's a beautiful area.


These are such beautiful photos! Lovely part of the world.
Kate you are so lucky to live in your homeland. I get so fed up with being a 'displaced ' person. I guess I am missing Fale- but don't know what I can do but wait for my visit at the end of the month. At least thank God, I will have some money to come and go on. I must remember to confirm Ringo's booking at the kennels.
I am a bit worried about the pain I am getting when I walk, wish I had a woman doctor- but I guess I will just have to overcome that hurdle.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Up in Findhorn in the Highlands of Scotland for a short break with DH and another couple we've been friends with for over 40 years. The weather has been very kind to us and we've done a lot of walking, it's a beautiful area.


Oh my it is lovely :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, sorry to hear that you are feeling lonely, I do know how it gets being on your own, so you have my sympathies. We are here for you, and it is n"t helping that you have so many difficulties. Try and remember something good when you feel down and remember that things can be better. Take care of yourself and Ringo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up in Findhorn in the Highlands of Scotland for a short break with DH and another couple we've been friends with for over 40 years. The weather has been very kind to us and we've done a lot of walking, it's a beautiful area.


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, sorry to hear that you are feeling lonely, I do know how it gets being on your own, so you have my sympathies. We are here for you, and it is n"t helping that you have so many difficulties. Try and remember something good when you feel down and remember that things can be better. Take care of yourself and Ringo.


I stupidly had to let go all the CD players at the point I thought I was going to move- the one I thought I would use was taken to Australia unexpectedly- because it did belong to Fale, and I knew he was missing it. Which left me with only the DVD players, and the laptop to play anything on- I need to get more music back into my life.
Thank you Martina, for your kind words. We all have various things to overcome. Ringo and I were just outside- the anti-cyclone is still clinging- the sky is still fairly clear, although it is a bit chilly- the forecast is for winds from the south- which for us is from the Antarctic. Shortly it will be the Maori news I try to watch that because quite often there are people I know- as happened in the broadcast last night. In the morning they have subtitles- which helps me catch what has been said too fast for me, or using words I am unfamiliar with.
Then it will be the Breakfast programme which often has a bit more overseas news than comes through on the evening broadcast. I do miss the broadcast from the BBC, but just cannot afford a satellite connection. that would be around $90 a month and I need that to eat!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Jynx, miss her.
> Martina and June. Yeppers we just get creative as we get older. Recently brain fog set in and could not work sock heel either. So made them into fingerless mitts.
> Maya and I had nice walk.
> Hare finishing but today hope to buy buttons and sew on two pair fingerless gloves. They go on cuff and jazz them up nicely.


So glad you're feeling well enough to walk. I know Maya missed your walks when you weren't up to it 
Well, I had adapted the heel for a larger yarn and then thought I'd used the heel for the thinner yarn...after I had frogged the whole thing I realized what I had originally done was correct. Talking about wanting to beat my head against the wall...like Martina said her mother would remark...too clever for my own good!! In this case, I outsmarted myself.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has not been the best few days. I am aware I have not been posting- but things were going in circles- as was my head- and I needed out for a bit. I have been 'lurking' so am up with most of where most of you are, just have not felt able to post myself. One can get very tired of being down in the dumps- and I have been finding it hard to get to the humorous. It has to be there somewhere- but it is not especially good going from day to day seeing no one. Don't know where I would be were it not for my telephone. But with my daughter I know it is wisest to keep to once a week, sadly. And of course I don't have my older girl to talk to. I hope to change my mobile plan soon which should free up a little bit of cash each month- I am pretty sure that contract ends next month.
> You have your daughter with you, don't you June? I know you are in the chair, and I think you manage very well keeping your own spirits up.
> I have had to have a bit of a blitz in the house- with Ringo taking up residence on the sofa- I need to be more ready when I am expecting visitors- the throw is waiting to go over the sofa tonight- and I have realised I have a turbo nozzle for the vacuum cleaner that makes short work of his hair on the carpet, so that is good. But I need to do it in two- to pick up yarn ends and sticks etc., that he loves to chew. Some corgis take up to 5 years fully to mature.
> Sometimes when one is low in spirits it is hard to communicate.
> Nearly 5 a.m., so the world will be catching up with me soon.


Oh, Julie. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to find the sun at times. Yes, I do have my daughter and that makes life much, much easier. I think I've been confined to the wheelchair for several years so I'm used to it. And I'm fortunate that I live in an independent senior apartment building...not assisted living or nursing home. Our doorways and hallways are wide enough so they will accomodate wheelchairs. We also have a Social Room at the front hallway and there's usually someone there that you can chat with. So anyone here who complains about being lonely but able to get out of their apartment have only themselves to blame. Most days of the week, there are people playing cards or bingo so we're not isolated unless we choose to be.
I know Ringo is great company...I can't imagine being without a pet. We both have a cat...we love dogs, too, but since we're not able to walk them, we enjoy our friends' dogs.
Hope the brightness will soon come back to your life!
Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs your way!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks so peaceful!! Hope you are enjoying your trip....old friends are so nice to catch up with.



KateB said:


> Up in Findhorn in the Highlands of Scotland for a short break with DH and another couple we've been friends with for over 40 years. The weather has been very kind to us and we've done a lot of walking, it's a beautiful area.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey girls I'm checking in to let you know that I'm safe and sound classes are good and I like em


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear...your rainbow photo was amazing. Hope all your roomies made it through the storm okay.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey girls I'm checking in to let you know that I'm safe and sound classes are good and I like em


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you  oh yes we all made it thought alright but he lights did go out for a while which was really funny to me



RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear...your rainbow photo was amazing. Hope all your roomies made it through the storm okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Gage is back to school today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I do know I've got to get on to the housework today. I do enjoy your new avatar too. Hope things are starting to work out for you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to find the sun at times. Yes, I do have my daughter and that makes life much, much easier. I think I've been confined to the wheelchair for several years so I'm used to it. And I'm fortunate that I live in an independent senior apartment building...not assisted living or nursing home. Our doorways and hallways are wide enough so they will accomodate wheelchairs. We also have a Social Room at the front hallway and there's usually someone there that you can chat with. So anyone here who complains about being lonely but able to get out of their apartment have only themselves to blame. Most days of the week, there are people playing cards or bingo so we're not isolated unless we choose to be.
> I know Ringo is great company...I can't imagine being without a pet. We both have a cat...we love dogs, too, but since we're not able to walk them, we enjoy our friends' dogs.
> Hope the brightness will soon come back to your life!
> Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs your way!!
> JuneK


That is something to think of in this house- I don't think it would be wheelchair friendly, if I were ever to need one. So I guess I might be forced to move, were such to happen. It is 7-30 a.m., and I really must get the bread weighed up, and on to doing the dishes. This day three years ago they had the M7.1 earthquake in Canterbury- not the fatal one, that was in the following February. Over 2000 after shocks. They have shown film of some of the demolition that has occurred - even locals are finding it hard to locate where they are in the central business district. There will be various events today to mark the event.
Life would be very lonely with out Ringo- I am so glad I hung onto him. With him needing so much less food- so he does not get overweight, it has made a real impact on the week by week outgoings. Must press on,
Hugs for you, June.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That kitty is so cute. I'm going to make one for my 2 year old grandson. "Keeeeeee" was one of his first word!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I love all the pictures.

Prayers for all who need them.

Yesterday, I was hungry for sausage gravy and went to Mom's house (I live right behind her), and what had my brother-in-law made? Yup, sausage gravy & biscuits. I cooked some scrambled eggs & was a very happy boy indeed. For supper, I cooked some yellow & green beans a friend had given me the day before & cooked them with a little salt & vegetable bouillon & then added some ham. Yummy.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I so wish I could draw as I have a logo for TP in my head. It would be a cup and saucer with a frog purched on the rim with purple knitting in his "hands". I can see it so clearly but there is no way I could get it on paper.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey girls I'm checking in to let you know that I'm safe and sound classes are good and I like em


Yaaaaaa, so glad you are liking your classes, know you are going to make it.
YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.

i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.

gary has been painting my apartment - yellow - which I had picked out. anxious tgo see out it will look. 

the new floor gets laid Friday - very anxious to see how it looks.

going to a vegan restaurant tonight - should be interesting. also going to a fancy sock shop - Heidi wanted some socks like I got last year - will try and find her some strippy ones.

hope all of you are well - healing energy to those that need it 

know that I miss all of you and will be back on a daily basis real soon.

hugs

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


I do hope you enjoy your new paint job, Sam, and the easy to keep clean floors! Great to hear from you! and wishing you a safe passage home, even though you have a few more days of your 'break' I have been most impressed by the photos Sandy posted, Seattle has some lovely buildings- very similar in style to some of our oldest buildings. Coincidently they have an advertisement on the telly right now for a roomba!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Sam and to hear that you are having a great time. I know what you mean though about getting back to your own bed. Bet you're going to have a surprise when you see how your apartment has been decorated. How exciting!

DD and GDs left today so I have been having a busy day stripping beds and washing. Tomorow will be a pretty quiet day and then I have to start thinking about packing for my trip to Poland next week to see my eldest son who lives there.

Love and hugs and prayers for all who need them. Night night x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey girls I'm checking in to let you know that I'm safe and sound classes are good and I like em


Good to hear from you, Jamie. That was a beautiful picture you captured of the rainbow...we all loved it!
Glad there was no damage from the storm!
Bet you're not bored now.
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are have a great time Sam. 
As you can see we are still here and we miss you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is something to think of in this house- I don't think it would be wheelchair friendly, if I were ever to need one. So I guess I might be forced to move, were such to happen. It is 7-30 a.m., and I really must get the bread weighed up, and on to doing the dishes. This day three years ago they had the M7.1 earthquake in Canterbury- not the fatal one, that was in the following February. Over 2000 after shocks. They have shown film of some of the demolition that has occurred - even locals are finding it hard to locate where they are in the central business district. There will be various events today to mark the event.
> Life would be very lonely with out Ringo- I am so glad I hung onto him. With him needing so much less food- so he does not get overweight, it has made a real impact on the week by week outgoings. Must press on,
> Hugs for you, June.


I hope you don't have to worry about earthquakes where you are...it has to be very frightening not to have the ground stable under your feet. I remember that there was massive damage from the really bad earthquake.
I feel I'm so fortunate where I live. We very seldom have extreme weather. Just have to live with the humidity. And I'm sure you have the same problem living on an island!
I really hope nothing happens so I have to find somewhere else to live. It's so convenient here not to have to worry about wheelchair access.
But since it is a senior building, we have people who range in age from 55 to a few who are in their early 90's. Unfortunately, with some of them, it seems that their children or grand-children move them in here and aren't aware that they really aren't able to physcally or mentally care for themselves. There's one woman on the second floor (the building is 3 story with 2 elevators. I'm on the first floor) who set off the smoke alarm for the 3rd time this past Sat. She tends to put food on the stove and forgets it and either goes back to bed, like she did Sat. morning or comes downstairs. I really hope management forces her to move before she does some lasting damage to herself or the building...let alone the rest of us residents.
i truly didn't mean to write a book and bore you to tears.
Thinking bright and sunny thoughts for you...and hope they come across the oceans to you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I love all the pictures.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them.
> 
> Yesterday, I was hungry for sausage gravy and went to Mom's house (I live right behind her), and what had my brother-in-law made? Yup, sausage gravy & biscuits. I cooked some scrambled eggs & was a very happy boy indeed. For supper, I cooked some yellow & green beans a friend had given me the day before & cooked them with a little salt & vegetable bouillon & then added some ham. Yummy.


Sausage gravy and biscuits sound like my kind of food....how are you, Aran? Sounds like you're pretty good or at least well fed!
LOL
JUneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
going to a vegan restaurant tonight - should be interesting. also going to a fancy sock shop - Heidi wanted some socks like I got last year - will try and find 
hope all of you are well - healing energy to those that need it

know that I miss all of you and will be back on a daily basis real soon.

hugs

sam[/quote]

Miss you a lot, Sam. But I know you're having a great time in WA. I was always anxious to get home when I went on vacation even though I was having a good time.
And, you have brand new decorating waiting for you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

If directions say "Sl 1 purlwise" would you do it with yarn front or back?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


Miss you too :wink:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Sam. Yes, it was very rainy here today but the sun is finally coming out.  What yarn shop were you going to?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be bringing the yarn forward. is the next stitch purl or plain?



Pup lover said:


> If directions say "Sl 1 purlwise" would you do it with yarn front or back?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just catching up. My there are so many with health problems and surgeries.

Prayers coming for all those with illness or facing surgery and for your friend Rob too Shirley.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be bringing the yarn forward. is the next stitch purl or plain?


Next stitch is a knit stitch, I was thinking bring front also


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you, Sam, glad you're having a good time. I can't wait to see pictures of your new apartment!

I talked with Jynx/Dreamweaver for a pretty long time this afternoon. She's settling in at the hospital getting all prepped for tomorrow's surgery. She is, of course, very nervous about it, but is trying to keep a good attitude and finding humor. Her husband has my phone number to call me tomorrow to let us know how she's doing. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Next stitch is a knit stitch, I was thinking bring front also


I would take the yarn back to the back!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would take the yarn back to the back!


Before the knit stitch you mean?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought I would check in real quick and say hi - our internet was down for most of the day - it's amazing what you can get done around the house if you aren't in front of a computer screen........ It looks like everyone has had other things to do - not too many pages behind!!! Hope everyone is feeling good or at least better - healing vibes to all who need them and big hugs to everybody!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Got to talk to DMIL tonight for a little while. She sounded wonderful!!! I guess she had quite a surgery and things are kinda messed up "in their." She is adjusting to the colostomy and has decided that if all goes well, she just might keep it. Once she recovers, she will be able to again eat things with nuts and seeds and have virtually no restrictions. She thinks that sounds pretty good...WAY better than what she's had to put up with over the past I'd say 20 years for sure. If she is able and chooses to have the colostomy reversed, she will again have to be careful about what she eats and there is no saying she won't have problems again in the future.
> 
> I'm so proud of her for accepting this change in her life and that she is so positive about everything. She says "things" are pretty sore but she feels better and better everyday - hooray!!!! She is eating the equivalent of baby food right now and has to progress to a variety of solid foods and get the drains removed and be able to change/clean things on her own...then she will be ready to go home. She's been walking in the halls and has been having a lot of visitors. She thanks you all for your positive thoughts/prayers and is thankful for the expertise of her doctors/nurses. Life looks like it is slowly getting back to normal for her...a new normal but better than how she was suffering before


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Before the knit stitch you mean?


yes- that is how I would do it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I so wish I could draw as I have a logo for TP in my head. It would be a cup and saucer with a frog purched on the rim with purple knitting in his "hands". I can see it so clearly but there is no way I could get it on paper.


But I bet that we have enough talented artists on here that can, if you were to describe it to them, they could put it to paper. A combined effort. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> yes- that is how I would do it!


Thanks Julie, off to knit!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Great to hear from you Sam. Sounds like you are still having a good vacation and hoe fun to come home to a new place or redone place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Railyn wrote:
I so wish I could draw as I have a logo for TP in my head. It would be a cup and saucer with a frog purched on the rim with purple knitting in his "hands". I can see it so clearly but there is no way I could get it on paper.


But I bet that we have enough talented artists on here that can, if you were to describe it to them, they could put it to paper. A combined effort. 


I bet we could make it happen easy peasy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, Sam, glad you're having a good time. I can't wait to see pictures of your new apartment!
> 
> I talked with Jynx/Dreamweaver for a pretty long time this afternoon. She's settling in at the hospital getting all prepped for tomorrow's surgery. She is, of course, very nervous about it, but is trying to keep a good attitude and finding humor. Her husband has my phone number to call me tomorrow to let us know how she's doing. I'll keep you posted.


Thanks so much, for letting us know what is happening. Please let her know that prayers are going up now and will continue, until we hear how she is OK. And I claim it now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your meal sounds very tasty, Aran. Breakfast wasn't far off the mark either!!

Ohio Joy



Aran said:


> I love all the pictures.
> 
> Prayers for all who need them.
> 
> Yesterday, I was hungry for sausage gravy and went to Mom's house (I live right behind her), and what had my brother-in-law made? Yup, sausage gravy & biscuits. I cooked some scrambled eggs & was a very happy boy indeed. For supper, I cooked some yellow & green beans a friend had given me the day before & cooked them with a little salt & vegetable bouillon & then added some ham. Yummy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope you enjoy your new paint job, Sam, and the easy to keep clean floors! Great to hear from you! and wishing you a safe passage home, even though you have a few more days of your 'break' I have been most impressed by the photos Sandy posted, Seattle has some lovely buildings- very similar in style to some of our oldest buildings. Coincidently they have an advertisement on the telly right now for a roomba!


Sam, Pat always says to me - the best part of being away is coming home -- and I feel that way even on a day trip. the trip is wonderful, but home is such a great place to return to. I hope you enjoy everything the kids have done for your home. You are very fortunate they care that much for you. I am fortunate mine feel that way too.

I am very glad you have had a great holiday - and I know you are making memories that you can bring out and study and remember. You know we have missed you and you will be so welcomed here. Darowil and Kate have done a wonderful job-- we have had a pretty good week. Some of us have hurts, and others have family illnesses and problems , in other words things are normal here.

We just miss you and want you home to look after the teaparty. Have a great time for the rest of your holiday and I know you will be excited to see the changes in your home. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks so much, for letting us know what is happening. Please let her know that prayers are going up now and will continue, until we hear how she is OK. And I claim it now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks so much Rookie -- I have been wondering about her. She will be so glad it is over and hopefully will be back to normal shortly. If you talk to her husband, please give him all our best wishes - but then you would anyway.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would set my needles and yarn as if to purl if it says purlwise ( yarn in front) and(yarn in the Back) as if to knit in knitwise.



Pup lover said:


> If directions say "Sl 1 purlwise" would you do it with yarn front or back?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Sugar had bad news- It takes some processing, but I hope that she finds a way to join us soon. Julie I'm sorry you are feeling so alone - thank goodness for Ringo and I am going to get after Alan when he is feeling better about my web camera so that I can skype - I really am looking forward to some face time with you and the other "skypers". I'm sending good thoughts up for Jynx and her surgeons- I'm sure she will be on the mend before long. We're making it through the week over here - I canceled my dr for Thursday (again...) - DH is pretty unsteady on his feet and I don't want to be gone 2 hours leaving him alone until we get through this week and he's feeling better. No biggie - a few weeks isn't going to make any difference in my well woman checkup - and I remembered to have the nurse put a note in my chart to ask about the shingles shot when I see the dr next - so that's a good thing. Any opinions out there on the vaccine?? I managed to avoid the chicken pox throughout my childhood - despite my mom's best efforts to expose me and "get it over with". But wouldn't you know it - when I was 30..... and my son caught them, and then my daughter caught them AND then I caught them - lovely... I missed a week of work as a single mom and went back to the office looking really bad.......... Oh now I have written a book - ok - Sam I'm glad you're having fun and so excited to see your 'new' digs - love to all - I'm going to check on DH and pour a glass of vino.............


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Next stitch is a knit stitch, I was thinking bring front also


when you purl the yarn is in front -= when you knit the yarn is in back but you go into the back of the stitch but in the front of the needle.

Isn't it amazing how hard it is to describe something you can do without thinking.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorry to hear that Sugar had bad news- It takes some processing, but I hope that she finds a way to join us soon. Julie I'm sorry you are feeling so alone - thank goodness for Ringo and I am going to get after Alan when he is feeling better about my web camera so that I can skype - I really am looking forward to some face time with you and the other "skypers". I'm sending good thoughts up for Jynx and her surgeons- I'm sure she will be on the mend before long. We're making it through the week over here - I canceled my dr for Thursday (again...) - DH is pretty unsteady on his feet and I don't want to be gone 2 hours leaving him alone until we get through this week and he's feeling better. No biggie - a few weeks isn't going to make any difference in my well woman checkup - and I remembered to have the nurse put a note in my chart to ask about the shingles shot when I see the dr next - so that's a good thing. Any opinions out there on the vaccine?? I managed to avoid the chicken pox throughout my childhood - despite my mom's best efforts to expose me and "get it over with". But wouldn't you know it - when I was 30..... and my son caught them, and then my daughter caught them AND then I caught them - lovely... I missed a week of work as a single mom and went back to the office looking really bad.......... Oh now I have written a book - ok - Sam I'm glad you're having fun and so excited to see your 'new' digs - love to all - I'm going to check on DH and pour a glass of vino.............


i am getting the shingles shot this week sometime. My doctor says anyone who is a senior should get one. My MIL had shingles and she suffered terribly. there was a thread on chit chat this past week or so which was very interesting. I would think you might find it by searching shingles.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will take a look Shirley - I turned 60 this year and I saw somewhere that at 50 you should be thinking of getting one -My mom lost some sight in one of her eyes from a scar that shingles left on her cornea - so if my insurance covers it (I have heard it's expensive) I will get one - I may get it anyway and just consider it my BD/Christmas present to myself!!!! Thanks for the input!! luv-AZ


Designer1234 said:


> i am getting the shingles shot this week sometime. My doctor says anyone who is a senior should get one. My MIL had shingles and she suffered terribly. there was a thread on chit chat this past week or so which was very interesting. I would think you might find it by searching shingles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ, thanks for the thought, I am not sure where I would be without Ringo- very alone. But today I have managed to keep myself busy. The bread is baked and cooling I have some beans cooked and cooling too- probably just have them with veges.
The wintery blast has arrived. Although it is mostly rain at present, there is supposed to be snow around in the high country- certainly in the South Island. Must go check the rain is not coming in the back door!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ, my dr. Said shot protects only 50% so advised me not to get it. I had shingles maybe ten years ago. Sovsorry Alan is still feeling poorly. Thanks for mentioning webcam, feel like avdinosaur didn't know you needed one for Skype.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ, my dr. Said shot protects only 50% so advised me not to get it. I had shingles maybe ten years ago. Sovsorry Alan is still feeling poorly. Thanks for mentioning webcam, feel like avdinosaur didn't know you needed one for Skype.


Skype works without a web cam as well- I often talk with my cousin Anna- who is on XP, and does not have any of the modern stuff!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, Sam, glad you're having a good time. I can't wait to see pictures of your new apartment!
> 
> I talked with Jynx/Dreamweaver for a pretty long time this afternoon. She's settling in at the hospital getting all prepped for tomorrow's surgery. She is, of course, very nervous about it, but is trying to keep a good attitude and finding humor. Her husband has my phone number to call me tomorrow to let us know how she's doing. I'll keep you posted.


That's great that you'll be hearing from Jynx's DH. Looking forward to hearing how her surgrey goes tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi to all... love the cat Darowil

No way can I catch up and know I have been missing in action but have been in and out of hospital and really busy getting things set up for surgery tomorrow. 

I have been in hospital will all sorts of prep work today and will be operated on at 7:30 tomorrow. I will probably be pretty out of it for a few days. Rookie will post on now thongs are going. 

Just wanted you all to now how much your support means . Can't wait to be home and able to catch up with your lives.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Got to talk to DMIL tonight for a little while. She sounded wonderful!!! I guess she had quite a surgery and things are kinda messed up "in their." She is adjusting to the colostomy and has decided that if all goes well, she just might keep it. Once she recovers, she will be able to again eat things with nuts and seeds and have virtually no restrictions. She thinks that sounds pretty good...WAY better than what she's had to put up with over the past I'd say 20 years for sure. If she is able and chooses to have the colostomy reversed, she will again have to be careful about what she eats and there is no saying she won't have problems again in the future.
> 
> I'm so proud of her for accepting this change in her life and that she is so positive about everything. She says "things" are pretty sore but she feels better and better everyday - hooray!!!! She is eating the equivalent of baby food right now and has to progress to a variety of solid foods and get the drains removed and be able to change/clean things on her own...then she will be ready to go home. She's been walking in the halls and has been having a lot of visitors. She thanks you all for your positive thoughts/prayers and is thankful for the expertise of her doctors/nurses. Life looks like it is slowly getting back to normal for her...a new normal but better than how she was suffering before


Good to hear that she is progressing so well- and sounds like she in a state of mind about it. Many people live with colostomies and for like your MIL it is a choice- the disadvantages of it outweigh the advantages of managing without one. But others will put up with anything to avoid one.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi to all... love the cat Darowil
> 
> No way can I catch up and know I have been missing in action but have been in and out of hospital and really busy getting things set up for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Just know that we are with you in spirit, love you Sis. :-D still praying :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi to all... love the cat Darowil
> 
> No way can I catch up and know I have been missing in action but have been in and out of hospital and really busy getting things set up for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You are in my thoughts and prayers. The very best to you. You will be back with us real soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I tried to, but have only my tablet at the moment & it doesn't always upload the pics. I gave that kitty to my niece for her birthday.


The kitty looks good- had wondered about doing a different coloured head.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I see shingles is being discussed. GET THE SHOT! Mom had a horrible case do shingles ad still has some neuropathy years later..Not something I would ever want and painful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I have only been knitting for about 60 years! Just shows that we can, as my Mum used to say," Get too clever for your own good."


I know exactly what you mean, Martina. I frogged an entire sock heel when I didn't have to. Then discovered what I had done was right!!! And, I've been knitting off and on for at least 60 yrs. Too clever sure described me that day!! Oh, well, they say practice makes perfect so these should be perfect socks!!!
JuneK[/quote]

And isn't it even worse to discover that the frogging you did was unnecessary? I now i have done it before now as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning my sisters and brothers!
> 
> I just heard from my doctor and since "Plan A" didn't work, as hoped, "Plan B" is now in effect...antibiotics are waiting for me at the pharmacy - hooray - finally some relief. My morning "cuppa" doesn't even taste good...now you know that is bad
> 
> ...


Hope that the antibiotics work for you. think of all you have got done while on the pred! need to come off it so you can rest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I so wish I could draw as I have a logo for TP in my head. It would be a cup and saucer with a frog purched on the rim with purple knitting in his "hands". I can see it so clearly but there is no way I could get it on paper.


Sounds good- I can see it as wel, but like you could not get it down on paper maybe Purple could knit one? (I couldn't get it down in yarn either!) :-D :-D :-D

Talking to one of ministers yesterday and someone had commented on the amazing ideas he comes up for kids talks. His response was it wasn't a gift or anything it was just desperation. To which I said it didn't matter how desperate I was I would never come up with the ideas he does- and I'm the same with orginal knitting ideas. Even if I came with an idea like you moto I could never get it out my head- though it probably wouldn't get there in the first place so you are one up on me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Sam- holidays are great, but it so nice to get back home again. Especially when you are going to a 'new' home adds some excitment to it s well to see how well it has all worked out.
How did you like the vegan food?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If directions say "Sl 1 purlwise" would you do it with yarn front or back?


I would have the yarn on the wrong side of the work so that when it moved across the stitch to do the next one it didn't show on the right side (unless it tells you to do so as part of the design).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I thought I would check in real quick and say hi - our internet was down for most of the day - it's amazing what you can get done around the house if you aren't in front of a computer screen........ It looks like everyone has had other things to do - not too many pages behind!!! Hope everyone is feeling good or at least better - healing vibes to all who need them and big hugs to everybody!!! luv-AZ


It does make a difference doesn't it. Sometimes I give myself a KP free day- just so I get other things done. 
It has been easier than I thought keeping up this week- people seem to have been quieter- must be missing Sam!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi to all... love the cat Darowil
> 
> No way can I catch up and know I have been missing in action but have been in and out of hospital and really busy getting things set up for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will waiting to ehar how things go, praying that it all goes well (at least you are well prepared this time which is always a good starting point) and looking forward to you being back here with us when you have recuperated


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Skype works without a web cam as well- I often talk with my cousin Anna- who is on XP, and does not have any of the modern stuff!


Sassafras == My doctor said that if you have had shingles the shots don't make that much difference. however if you haven't had them it can keep them from happening.

How are you feeling? much better I hope. your posts sound so much happier . I am glad you are getting your walks and are building up your strength . I think of you often on your walks in the desert. Lucky you. That was my husbands favorite past time when we spent our winters in Arizona.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jynx I am sending big hugs to you. You will be home and resting and on kp before you know it. In my prayers tonight. Miss you so much. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi to all... love the cat Darowil
> 
> No way can I catch up and know I have been missing in action but have been in and out of hospital and really busy getting things set up for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


*Jynx* we are all there with you in spirit. Think about the number of people on KP who love you and are pulling for you while you wait for the anaesthetic. We are holding you up. Many people care about you here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear that she is progressing so well- and sounds like she in a state of mind about it. Many people live with colostomies and for like your MIL it is a choice- the disadvantages of it outweigh the advantages of managing without one. But others will put up with anything to avoid one.


That is great news. Yes, I 'm getting mine reversed tomorrow but only because I never had issues before this freak perforation..... For those with intestinal issues, it can be a real godsend and not restrictive at all once you know how to handle and what to expect.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear from you Sam- holidays are great, but it so nice to get back home again. Especially when you are going to a 'new' home adds some excitment to it s well to see how well it has all worked out.
> How did you like the vegan food?


So glad to hear Sam, is having a good trip and how nice to come home to a whole new home...... My kitchen and breakfast room are yellow... it always seems so cheerful...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the support.. And prayers... it means the world. Can't wait to be.back for real.... I think I'm going to put the computer up and knit until the news is over... Then ask for a sleeping pill. Sure would be nice to sleep all week! Guess my motto for the week will have to be No pain, No gain. I know I'll be good once the nose tube is out..... 3 days.. Surely I can do 3 days. Missing you all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My fingers and this I-pad are not getting along!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My prayers are with you tomorrow and for the rest of your journey. May you have a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

BusyWorkerbee asked me for the details on Darowils Bunnies so I found last years TP. End of September so Sam went month earlier this year
Thought for those newbies since then who wanted to try the bunnies- even easier than the kitties I would put in the link to the TP. Took me a long time because I kept reading posts and wanting to reply! Shirley it was your first visit to the TP. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113612-1.html#2162233 page one for the square details, page 2 for photos and page 22 for sewing up details.
BTW the yarn weight is slightly lighter than worsted, but the weight is not that important. Just make a firm gauge in whatever weight yarn- if use a light weight you may want to cadd extra sttiches or have very small bunny. All tht matters is that you have a square- and not too loosly knitted so that the stuffing shows!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is great news. Yes, I 'm getting mine reversed tomorrow but only because I never had issues before this freak perforation..... For those with intestinal issues, it can be a real godsend and not restrictive at all once you know how to handle and what to expect.


In your situation I would be doing what you are doing without a doubt. It's not going to improve your quality of life to live with the colostomy for ever so why do so? But if it was going to have a huge impact on my quality of life I think I would chose the colostomy (but I might feel differently if it came to the crunch of course).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Get it...in Georgia, and I assume else where you can not get it until you reach 60. My mom had shingles and it was horrible for her so as soon as I turned 60 I got mine (which was last winter). Fortunately my insurance covered it because it is pretty expensive. DH got one also last year (he was 62).


AZ Sticks said:


> I will take a look Shirley - I turned 60 this year and I saw somewhere that at 50 you should be thinking of getting one -My mom lost some sight in one of her eyes from a scar that shingles left on her cornea - so if my insurance covers it (I have heard it's expensive) I will get one - I may get it anyway and just consider it my BD/Christmas present to myself!!!! Thanks for the input!! luv-AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I so wish I could draw as I have a logo for TP in my head. It would be a cup and saucer with a frog purched on the rim with purple knitting in his "hands". I can see it so clearly but there is no way I could get it on paper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie sorry to hear you've been blue lately; when do you go to see Fale? Is it fairly soon? I do understand how one can have periods of low; been struggling some myself lately but have doc appointment tomorrow and will discuss it with him.
Got to get in a more positive frame of mind prior to surgery. 
And I will!



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ, thanks for the thought, I am not sure where I would be without Ringo- very alone. But today I have managed to keep myself busy. The bread is baked and cooling I have some beans cooked and cooling too- probably just have them with veges.
> The wintery blast has arrived. Although it is mostly rain at present, there is supposed to be snow around in the high country- certainly in the South Island. Must go check the rain is not coming in the back door!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie sorry to hear you've been blue lately; when do you go to see Fale? Is it fairly soon? I do understand how one can have periods of low; been struggling some myself lately but have doc appointment tomorrow and will discuss it with him.
> Got to get in a more positive frame of mind prior to surgery.
> And I will!


About three weeks still to wait, Gwen! Sorry to hear you've been down too. It is a matter of being determined the glass is half full!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right there. Got my van back today to the tune of $450...keep telling myself it was cheaper than a new transmission or assuming car payments but YIKES was not ready for that. But...it is now done, driving nicely and life goes on.

Tonight I went to my oldest DD for her birthday celebration (told her I "owed" her a present) and took pizzas for dinner with everyone. It was a nice visit; DH couldn't go but other DD went with me. The birthday DD was even given a pinata which we hung from a tree and everyone took a swing at it. Video taped DDs and GKs having fun.

Got home around 8:45 and finished up the apple butter. Got very little made; only 3 pints. Half the apples were bad inside which I discovered when peeling them. Will try to put up more as the fall progresses by buying some on a trip to the mountains to see Marianne. Of course that won't be until October since I won't be allowed to drive until post op appointment 10/1. But there should be some available then.

Yes, Sam it will be good to get back home for you with the new decorating and getting to sleep in your own bed. I know when I am gone for awhile I always look forward to being back home no matter how much a trip may have been enjoyed. I do hope you'll post pictures of your decorated digs.



Lurker 2 said:


> About three weeks still to wait, Gwen! Sorry to hear you've been down too. It is a matter of being determined the glass is half full!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for all that need it especially for SugarSugar & Jynx.
For those feeling blue sending you {{{{HUGS}}}} and prayers for comfort. Anyone having check ups...Puplover?...Marge?...anyone I may have missed...prayers for good outcomes. I'm off to knit. Good night and God bless.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading but not posting. The cold has me fuzzy headed but it is getting better. I accepted a load from a nearby town to Louisville today. So back to work. I had a nice time at home. Got to see the Van Dells, my bff and her family and even one of my brothers. Spent most of the time at home, going through yarn and trying to decide what to make for the little ones for Christmas. Have ziplock bags with the yarn but wasn't able to print out patterns. 

Prayers for all who need them, esp Jinx and Julie. There are others and you know who you are. Back to writing notes as I can't remember.

Lovely pix posted. Sam, looks like you are having lots of fun. Have a cuppa or two for me. 

Jamie, good to hear that the storm wasn't too bad and you did get an awesome rainbow pic. Hope the studies leave you time for fun and yarn work.

Mary, the next four weeks will fly by once you get on a schedule; then back to your old one. Hope the training goes well and the listen to you.

Caren, did your garlic cookies develop a stronger flavor after a day or two? Or didn't they last that long? 

Off to bed. Seem to be sleeping alot lately. See you all sometime tomorrow.

OH Kathy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mainly a lurker these days, but I did just want to let you know that I am thinking of you and wishing everyone good health, mentally and physically.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all that need it especially for SugarSugar & Jynx.
> For those feeling blue sending you {{{{HUGS}}}} and prayers for comfort. Anyone having check ups...Puplover?...Marge?...anyone I may have missed...prayers for good outcomes. I'm off to knit. Good night and God bless.


Thank you. I am ok just. I have been reading everyones posts every day (keeps me sane) just havent really much to say. Am hanging in there coz i have to. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, i see you are online....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, i see you are online....


Yes- I have not quite started my telly watching- it's just masterchef Australia- which I sort of follow- but I relax with the soapies- Home and Away etc. one does need some light relief!!!!!
Glad you are feeling up to posting- I know how it is when you are really down- you don't feel up to talking/typing!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The cups are wonderful. Just what I had in mind.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

59 pages is a lot to catch up with but I'll have a go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 59 pages is a lot to catch up with but I'll have a go!


Some weeks I think it has been more lately! Especially given Monday was a holiday for America! Good to see you, Valerie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from an other lovely day in sunny Findhorn. Off out today for a walk in the nearby woodland, Don't think I'll get pictures though as I forgot to bring my camera and this iPad is quite heavy to lug about.
I haven't been posting much as we're up here with friends, but please know that I'm still thinking about you all, especially those having medical procedures and those feeling unwell.
Hopes for everyone to have the best day you can today - and for tomorrow to be even better!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 59 pages is a lot to catch up with but I'll have a go!


Could be worse! but yes it is a lot of pages to catch up on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you. I am ok just. I have been reading everyones posts every day (keeps me sane) just havent really much to say. Am hanging in there coz i have to. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


Hope you soon feel better- and able to post again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I pond has become a rela bird bath, so far this morning blackbird, songthrush, robin and wood pigeon have been using the facilities.

Rookie, please tell Gerry when you speak to him that all the girls on Connections are thinking of Jynxr and send their love and hugs.

I have the gks coming today and staying overnight. We'll go for a swim this afternoon and then probably do some baking.

Photos for today ....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I pond has become a rela bird bath, so far this morning blackbird, songthrush, robin and wood pigeon have been using the facilities.
> 
> Rookie, please tell Gerry when you speak to him that all the girls on Connections are thinking of Jynxr and send their love and hugs.
> 
> ...


As always your photos are great Purple!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Has anyone heard from SugarSugar. I know the last I heard she was having colostomy recheck for cancer and then she said bad news and not ready to deal with it. Have her in prayer.


Its ok, nothing do with my cancer, i checked out ok for that back in April. Have just an enormous amount of stress dished out to me at the moment and struggling with it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I stupidly had to let go all the CD players at the point I thought I was going to move- the one I thought I would use was taken to Australia unexpectedly- because it did belong to Fale, and I knew he was missing it. Which left me with only the DVD players, and the laptop to play anything on- I need to get more music back into my life.
> 
> Julie do you know that you can play music cds in your dvd player?


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I stupidly had to let go all the CD players at the point I thought I was going to move- the one I thought I would use was taken to Australia unexpectedly- because it did belong to Fale, and I knew he was missing it. Which left me with only the DVD players, and the laptop to play anything on- I need to get more music back into my life.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Yes,Julie, I do this quite often. Mind you, the picture's a bit boring.
> 
> Tessa


Its a very boring photo with CDs isn't it? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. Today is the first day back to school for Michael and Chrissy, the house will be quiet. 

A choice of drinks this morning. 

Now to go back and catch up on what I have missed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. Today is the first day back to school for Michael and Chrissy, the house will be quiet.
> 
> A choice of drinks this morning.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what I have missed.


The chocolate looks good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The chocolate looks good.


Good evening Darwoil. Thank you I thought it would be a nice change. My favorite drink would have to be the lemonade. Jamie and I brought some of them home with us from London.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a shingles shot at my pharmacy last winter. From what I understand it's something that has to be refrigerated and after my dr. was hesitant about giving it to me for various reasons, I called my pharmacy and got the shot there. Easy and didn't have to wait very long. I've heard such nightmare storie from people who have had the shingles that I didn't to take the chance of catching it.
With my Medicare and insurance, it was only $40 but I understand without coverage, it's a couple hundred.
I'm sorry DH is unsteady on his feet....I know that's a concern for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks all for the support.. And prayers... it means the world. Can't wait to be.back for real.... I think I'm going to put the computer up and knit until the news is over... Then ask for a sleeping pill. Sure would be nice to sleep all week! Guess my motto for the week will have to be No pain, No gain. I know I'll be good once the nose tube is out..... 3 days.. Surely I can do 3 days. Missing you all.


Rest well, Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Like the cups, so cute :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you. I am ok just. I have been reading everyones posts every day (keeps me sane) just havent really much to say. Am hanging in there coz i have to. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


OK Girl, YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK! RIGHT. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Darwoil. Thank you I thought it would be a nice change. My favorite drink would have to be the lemonade. Jamie and I brought some of them home with us from London.


Evening it is- and so chocolate is much more suitable than coffee.
In fact I am about ot go to bed. DH is out for the evening- work dinner. Last night and tonight identical programs so I went last night -as it turned out might have been better tonight. The migraine I developed on the way last night seems to have gone already. The last couple haven't been as bad so maybe the preventive is starting to do something.
But with him home in an hour or so I can read a book for a while instead of trying to continue on with A Tale of Two Cities on my machine. Reallly not getting into it at all- take every opportunity to read something else whoihc probably doesn't help. But have had the smae problem in the past when I have tried to read Dickens (and in book form). However I will keep going on it when he is already in bed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I pond has become a rela bird bath, so far this morning blackbird, songthrush, robin and wood pigeon have been using the facilities.
> 
> Rookie, please tell Gerry when you speak to him that all the girls on Connections are thinking of Jynxr and send their love and hugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, beautiful flowers, and do I see a cat in the little picture?  cute, and as always love the garden, really need to be there just to think and relax. 
Have my coffee, going to start my day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Its ok, nothing do with my cancer, i checked out ok for that back in April. Have just an enormous amount of stress dished out to me at the moment and struggling with it.


Don't need to know what, but want you to know that prayers are being sent for you.
BIG HUG just for you Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. Today is the first day back to school for Michael and Chrissy, the house will be quiet.
> 
> A choice of drinks this morning.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what I have missed.


Well sense it's Wednesday, I'll try a taste of everything, :roll: LOL LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Evening it is- and so chocolate is much more suitable than coffee.
> In fact I am about ot go to bed. DH is out for the evening- work dinner. Last night and tonight identical programs so I went last night -as it turned out might have been better tonight. The migraine I developed on the way last night seems to have gone already. The last couple haven't been as bad so maybe the preventive is starting to do something.
> But with him home in an hour or so I can read a book for a while instead of trying to continue on with A Tale of Two Cities on my machine. Reallly not getting into it at all- take every opportunity to read something else whoihc probably doesn't help. But have had the smae problem in the past when I have tried to read Dickens (and in book form). However I will keep going on it when he is already in bed.


Sounds as if the new medication might be starting to work for you, sure hope it continues. I had a hard time getting into A Tale of Two Cities, don't think I finished it. Chrissy loves books like that.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> It does make a difference doesn't it. Sometimes I give myself a KP free day- just so I get other things done.
> It has been easier than I thought keeping up this week- people seem to have been quieter- must be missing Sam!


We do miss Sam, however it was a long holiday weekend with many people having cookouts and get togethers or being gone and many of us having medical tests, surgeries etc. You and Kate have done a wonderful job hostessing in his absence and we all appreciate you both for it!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're hanging in there with you and offering up prayers and giving you lots of hugs.



sugarsugar said:


> Thank you. I am ok just. I have been reading everyones posts every day (keeps me sane) just havent really much to say. Am hanging in there coz i have to. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures....thanks for the good thoughts for Gerry....I'll post on the Connections thread also after I hear from him.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I pond has become a rela bird bath, so far this morning blackbird, songthrush, robin and wood pigeon have been using the facilities.
> 
> Rookie, please tell Gerry when you speak to him that all the girls on Connections are thinking of Jynxr and send their love and hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

that is good news that the cancer check turned out okay...we're glad you're back and here to support you through your stressful times.



sugarsugar said:


> Its ok, nothing do with my cancer, i checked out ok for that back in April. Have just an enormous amount of stress dished out to me at the moment and struggling with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hoping all is well with your check up...thinking good thoughts and sending you hugs.



Pup lover said:


> We do miss Sam, however it was a long holiday weekend with many people having cookouts and get togethers or being gone and many of us having medical tests, surgeries etc. You and Kate have done a wonderful job hostessing in his absence and we all appreciate you both for it!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Well sense it's Wednesday, I'll try a taste of everything, :roll: LOL LOL


Good idea. I have tasted all of them, they are rather good If I do say so. Well the chocolate was in a different cup. :roll: :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's going to be another beautiful day today like yesterday. I will be out and about after I hear that Dreamweaver is doing okay..I gave out both the land line number and the cell phone number and not sure which one here DH will use, so I'll stay close to home until I hear from him.

I do need groceries especially milk and bread and something for dinner tonight. Tuesday Morning advertised Kollage needles and yarn on special this week so I'll probably drop in there. I need to get to the post office and to Goodwill to drop off some of the lined wool slacks I used to wear to the office. I won't be needing those anymore.

Today is the day for some of the local KPer's to get together at Golf Mill to knit. I had to tear out the toe sections of the toddler socks for DGD and make them about an inch longer in the foot. Those are done and ready to Kitchener Stitch closed. I also have one sock completely done and another almost to the ball of the foot so that will be done soon too. I think I'll take the lilac scarf pattern/project to work on today.

Best wishes to all. Off to get my coffee---Caren, think I'll mix some coffee and chocolate for a mocha....cheating a little on the DASH diet..shhhhh.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good idea. I have tasted all of them, they are rather good If I do say so. Well the chocolate was in a different cup. :roll: :-D


I would love to taste any right now. Have a massive headache probably from no caffeine only 5 hours to go.

Love seeing everyone's pictures of sights they see everyday, vacation spots and morning refreshments! Have a couple from our weekend will post later.

Have started moms shawl, will be going to Bloomington next week for the solid yarn for a cowl I am learning and will have whomever is at the lys help me with the picking up stitches on the Yarden for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi to all... love the cat Darowil
> 
> No way can I catch up and know I have been missing in action but have been in and out of hospital and really busy getting things set up for surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a minute to drop in and say hello. Will be keeping you in prayers. I know it will be a relief to have this all over with.
BLessings and hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We do miss Sam, however it was a long holiday weekend with many people having cookouts and get togethers or being gone and many of us having medical tests, surgeries etc. You and Kate have done a wonderful job hostessing in his absence and we all appreciate you both for it!!!


I agree busy weekend here getting everything together for the teens going back to school. Canning season is in full swing. I have been trying to keep up. Not doing a very good job of it though.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Best wishes to all. Off to get my coffee---Caren, think I'll mix some coffee and chocolate for a mocha....cheating a little on the DASH diet..shhhhh.


You are doing so well, you deserve a little treat! I hear that its best to have a little when you want it than to deny yourself.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> You are doing so well, you deserve a little treat! I hear that its best to have a little when you want it than to deny yourself.


Ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

hey there,Zoe. I sure missed you. Hope everything is ok with you. It's great to see you back!!
Love your little knitting pics!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK off I go dr.app. So will be in soon I hope. And check in then. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I see shingles is being discussed. GET THE SHOT! Mom had a horrible case do shingles ad still has some neuropathy years later..Not something I would ever want and painful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, i see you are online....


Hi, SugarSugar....hope things have improved for you...we've missed you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> 59 pages is a lot to catch up with but I'll have a go!


Good morning, Valerie. Missed seeing you around. What have you been up to?
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning...Caren, Puplover, June, Rookie, Patches.

I am off to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings. I am deathly afraid of dentists. I have met this lady and actually quite liked her. I have an anxiety disorder and she understands that. Made me cry when she told me it was ok and she could prescribe something to help me relax. I am so grateful to her for this. I am nervous but I know I can do it. I will post later on and let you know how it went. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I pond has become a rela bird bath, so far this morning blackbird, songthrush, robin and wood pigeon have been using the facilities.
> 
> Rookie, please tell Gerry when you speak to him that all the girls on Connections are thinking of Jynxr and send their love and hugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lovely pictures. Love the color of your cyclamen...it's a very rich color. And the garden is always beautiful and serene.
Enjoy those gks!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its a very boring photo with CDs isn't it? :-D :-D :-D


And if you have a cd drive on your computer, you can play cds on that, too!
JUneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the headache...Excedrin has caffeine in it and can help with these kinds of headaches...get better soon. I wish I could help with the stitch pick up..is it just pick up or pick up and knit?



Pup lover said:


> I would love to taste any right now. Have a massive headache probably from no caffeine only 5 hours to go.
> 
> Love seeing everyone's pictures of sights they see everyday, vacation spots and morning refreshments! Have a couple from our weekend will post later.
> 
> Have started moms shawl, will be going to Bloomington next week for the solid yarn for a cowl I am learning and will have whomever is at the lys help me with the picking up stitches on the Yarden for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning...Caren, Puplover, June, Rookie, Patches.
> 
> I am off to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings. I am deathly afraid of dentists. I have met this lady and actually quite liked her. I have an anxiety disorder and she understands that. Made me cry when she told me it was ok and she could prescribe something to help me relax. I am so grateful to her for this. I am nervous but I know I can do it. I will post later on and let you know how it went. :thumbup:


Good morning,Gage's mom. Let us know how your appt. went when it's all over. I had a wonderful dentist years ago. But he's retired now. His son was going to take over the practice but, unfortunatly, he was killed in a motorcycle accident about 5 yrs ago. 
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Thank you. I do feel more and more like my old self each day. Some days walk, do housework and don't even need naps.
Jynx, so good to see your post. Healing energy and I am happy you can reverse your colostomy.
SugarSugar, happy your cancer screen ok.
PupleFi, love your garden pix. I love my desert but every once in a while would love to live in green world again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- 7 am here. We have appointments all day. working on improving our smiles ( seeing the denturist) -- we have five visits in the next week or so. one more thing checked off our lists of what we want to accomplish.

I am actually quite pleased --putting my left hand in a pocket and trying to train myself to use my right hand. It is so awkward but I found myself doing a couple of things without thinking last night.
I am being very careful about raising the arm and it feels so much better.

I only stay on the computer for l/2 hour at the most at one time - then I start to feel it - 


It irritates me that it took 
3 years for the doctor to take it seriously enough to have an ultra sound done. I doubt I would have had the surgery by now but I do know I would have had a lot less pain once I knew what the problem was. I have had 4 exrays and they just said it was arthritis and 'likely a bursa inflamation' and to take it easy when it hurt. Nothing about how to avoid irritating it because they never knew what was wrong.

Pat has taken over ALL the lifting above my head. We have decided if we do go to BC that we will have a cleaning company come in to look after our move out - rather than try to do it ourselves. I don't see me scrubbing floors and cupboards up or down. He would be willing but it might have been okay if we both could do it , but I worry about him doing too much and he would be hard to keep from over doing it. So we will have movers come in and take the stuff rather than have Kelly drive a rent a truck to BC like he had offered. I have started quietly sorting stuff out and it is something I should have done all along.

We have had a wonder 5-6 weeks of summer - sunny days and it is so nice, but suddenly it is Sept. the children are back as school and winter looms. 
I dread the thought. 

Quite a few of our children have to attend different schools out of their districts because of the flooding. they have built non permanent buildings for them in the school yards of schools not affected. The result of this flood will be felt for years. One of our oldest most loved schools in a very very well to do district has little chance of being fixed and the parents of the schools where the buildings were put up (equally 'rich') were very unhappy that their neighbourhood was 'invaded' by children of a different school. the were concered about the traffic. As you can imagine they didn't complain for too long as the reaction from the public was not very happy.

Makes you wonder how people can become so 'entitled' even when other people are so devastated with their homes and schools wiped out. 

Well, I will be back later. I have to prepare for the next workshop (sorlenna's) 
I will open her information topic today and also send out a workshop happenings tomorrow. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey girls I'm checking in to let you know that I'm safe and sound classes are good and I like em


That is wonderful. Enjoy the memories you are building into your life. Thanks so much for the beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello to all. Just a quick pop in to see what all is happening. So good to hear from SugarSugar and that the screening went well. Continue to keep you in prayer for other matters causing difficulty.

Ohio Kathy lovely mittens. You always amaze me at what all you get done while traveling constantly. 

PurpleFi once again lovely garden pictures. The cyclament is so beautiful too. Hope you have a wonderful time with the GKs and enjoy your swim. Do a lap or two for me. 

PupLover let us know how your screening goes. Keeping you in prayer.

Gagesmom I am so blessed with a fabulous dentist. When young I was terrified and he was so calming I've been seeing him and now his son for almost 50 years. I consider them family pretty much. Even taught the son briefly in Sunday School. 

Julie hope your day today is filled with sunshine and positive energy. 

Hugs to everyone. Off to knit. Oh by the way Zoe, I've gotten hooked on DPNS and top down socks lately. Really enjoying knitting them. FINALLY am doing a neat gusset.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Don't need to know what, but want you to know that prayers are being sent for you.
> BIG HUG just for you Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I understand the stress I have been feeling so much of it, and just reading here everyday keeps me sane. I feel bad I don't contribute a lot but I do think of you all and your cares, concerns and problems and health issues and wish I could be there near each and everyone of you to help in some way.
The medication the Dr prescribed for the anxiety and depression I think is making it worse in some ways. But it hasn't been a week so will keep taking it and sees what happens. Getting ready to leave for the antique store. Think this is the last week of work since they close down until Spring.
Sold a beautiful claw foot table in mint condition last weekend. The store is starting to look empty. 
Will be back to check on you all, but understand all feelings that everyone's has. It is amazing how close we all fell and many of us have never meant and probably won't. Take care all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> I understand the stress I have been feeling so much of it, and just reading here everyday keeps me sane. I feel bad I don't contribute a lot but I do think of you all and your cares, concerns and problems and health issues and wish I could be there near each and everyone of you to help in some way.
> The medication the Dr prescribed for the anxiety and depression I think is making it worse in some ways. But it hasn't been a week so will keep taking it and sees what happens. Getting ready to leave for the antique store. Think this is the last week of work since they close down until Spring.
> Sold a beautiful claw foot table in mint condition last weekend. The store is starting to look empty.
> Will be back to check on you all, but understand all feelings that everyone's has. It is amazing how close we all fell and many of us have never meant and probably won't. Take care all.


Thought it was the better picture of the table but only shows the top.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's going to be another beautiful day today like yesterday. I will be out and about after I hear that Dreamweaver is doing okay..I gave out both the land line number and the cell phone number and not sure which one here DH will use, so I'll stay close to home until I hear from him.
> 
> I do need groceries especially milk and bread and something for dinner tonight. Tuesday Morning advertised Kollage needles and yarn on special this week so I'll probably drop in there. I need to get to the post office and to Goodwill to drop off some of the lined wool slacks I used to wear to the office. I won't be needing those anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated on Dreamweaver. Healing thoughts and energy headed her way.

Oh mocha sounds good about now. Not doing a very good job of catching up on reading with the phone ringing off the hook.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I pond has become a rela bird bath, so far this morning blackbird, songthrush, robin and wood pigeon have been using the facilities.
> 
> Rookie, please tell Gerry when you speak to him that all the girls on Connections are thinking of Jynxr and send their love and hugs.
> 
> ...


Once again, lovely photos this morning, Purple. Enjoy your day with the grandkids.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. Today is the first day back to school for Michael and Chrissy, the house will be quiet.
> 
> A choice of drinks this morning.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what I have missed.


How to choose? They all look delicious!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Mom I'm gonna steal that cup  just warning you



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. Today is the first day back to school for Michael and Chrissy, the house will be quiet.
> 
> A choice of drinks this morning.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what I have missed.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you I am enjoying the memories very much. Your Welcome I love the storm that caused it than the blackout we had



pacer said:


> That is wonderful. Enjoy the memories you are building into your life. Thanks so much for the beautiful rainbow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> How to choose? They all look delicious!


Was a hard choice but the coffee was first  The lemonade bottle sits there to remind me to find a homemade version. Seth drank the cider (fresh not hard). 
This afternoons choice is tea. opps wrong mug


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The cups are wonderful. Just what I had in mind.


I am glad you liked them. I thought they were interesting too! Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning!

I think I am starting to feel better!!!!! Head and chest feel slightly better...ears are kind of plugged up yet but I'm hopeful I'm on the mend now - woo hoo!!!!!

Hugs to all!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> hey there,Zoe. I sure missed you. Hope everything is ok with you. It's great to see you back!!
> Love your little knitting pics!
> Junek


Hi June, it has been extremely busy for me this last 10 days or more! Sister and the greyhounds left Monday morning. We did have a great visit. hahahah, it only took us 4 hours to figure out how to play dvd movies on the dvd player (NOT!), then switched to a lil portable mini dvd player and plugged it into the tv, then messed with the tv settings, etc etc etc. We were too pooped out to make popcorn to go with the movie. First time we started to watch, sister fell asleep, so we had to do this again the next night! lol, movie TED was watched afterall, and TED did get to live another day! lol, bent humor and all. Zoe


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good morning...I made it through the first night. My eyes were red with tiredness by the time I got home. My body naturally woke up by 3:30 AM but I managed to go back to sleep until 6AM. Got up, went to the gym to workout, knitted and now catching up.

Rookie...Thanks for keeping us updated about Jynx. Prayers for a successful surgery and better days to come for her.

Dawn...So hoping all goes well with today's test. I know you will be relieved to just get past it. 

Julie...I hope you can find a way to pick up your spirits. You are a lovely lady with such kindness and compassion. When I worked at a bank, some customers would come almost daily just to get out of their home and interact with people. I understood and went along with it. Other tellers would get so upset with me that more customers would come to me than to them. I gave my people the time to vent, share memories, whatever was needed and I helped them to make the most of their funds. The other tellers had a hurry up and get them out of here attitude. Take care and know that you are loved by so many.

Kathy...Hope you are feeling better soon. Safe travels.

Gottastch...Praying that new medicine makes a difference and you can recover to better health soon.

Gwen and Shirley....hope you find relief from the chronic pain. That is never easy to deal with.

Caren...sure enjoy seeing all of your coffee mugs. They brighten my day as much as Purplefi's flowers. 

Take care and enjoy your day. Look for the blessings that sometimes hide among the burdens and busyness of life.

Sam...enjoy your final days of vacationing. I am sure Gary and Heidi and gang are frantically working to finish the apartment renovations for you. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear...sometimes antibiotics are necessary to kick the bug's butt.



gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I think I am starting to feel better!!!!! Head and chest feel slightly better...ears are kind of plugged up yet but I'm hopeful I'm on the mend now - woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> Hugs to all!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Caren, did your garlic cookies develop a stronger flavor after a day or two? Or didn't they last that long?
> 
> ...


They didn't last long enough to find out. I did wonder about it though. I'll have to make another batch and hide some to find out.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am off to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings. I am deathly afraid of dentists. I have met this lady and actually quite liked her. I have an anxiety disorder and she understands that. Made me cry when she told me it was ok and she could prescribe something to help me relax. I am so grateful to her for this. I am nervous but I know I can do it. I will post later on and let you know how it went. :thumbup:


I have to take my panic med too before I get into the dentist's chair. hugs of love for you



qweniepooh said:


> Hugs to everyone. Off to knit. Oh by the way Zoe, I've gotten hooked on DPNS and top down socks lately. Really enjoying knitting them. FINALLY am doing a neat gusset.


Glad you are getting on with the dpns! they are sure something else!!!! lol Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love the mugs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I stupidly had to let go all the CD players at the point I thought I was going to move- the one I thought I would use was taken to Australia unexpectedly- because it did belong to Fale, and I knew he was missing it. Which left me with only the DVD players, and the laptop to play anything on- I need to get more music back into my life.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Yes,Julie, I do this quite often. Mind you, the picture's a bit boring.
> 
> Tessa


Too right about that one ,Tessa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Evening it is- and so chocolate is much more suitable than coffee.
> In fact I am about ot go to bed. DH is out for the evening- work dinner. Last night and tonight identical programs so I went last night -as it turned out might have been better tonight. The migraine I developed on the way last night seems to have gone already. The last couple haven't been as bad so maybe the preventive is starting to do something.
> But with him home in an hour or so I can read a book for a while instead of trying to continue on with A Tale of Two Cities on my machine. Reallly not getting into it at all- take every opportunity to read something else whoihc probably doesn't help. But have had the smae problem in the past when I have tried to read Dickens (and in book form). However I will keep going on it when he is already in bed.


So glad to hear there may be a breakthrough for your migraines!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Prayers for Dreamweaver site link. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197590-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We do miss Sam, however it was a long holiday weekend with many people having cookouts and get togethers or being gone and many of us having medical tests, surgeries etc. You and Kate have done a wonderful job hostessing in his absence and we all appreciate you both for it!!!


Which reminds me- it is Kate's birthday today, bit late in the day- it is 4 p.m., for her!
Happy Birthday Kate
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning...Caren, Puplover, June, Rookie, Patches.
> 
> I am off to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings. I am deathly afraid of dentists. I have met this lady and actually quite liked her. I have an anxiety disorder and she understands that. Made me cry when she told me it was ok and she could prescribe something to help me relax. I am so grateful to her for this. I am nervous but I know I can do it. I will post later on and let you know how it went. :thumbup:


One does not need to have a disorder to be scared of dentists!!!! I find it one of the most inexplicable professions to choose- imagine staring into mouths all day long!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Fall is definitely arriving and that means winter too! The geese are coming down from the north and starting to gather for their migration south. I saw and heard the first flock arriving at our local lake a few minutes ago. (Does this mean that Thanksgiving with all the trimmings are also on their way? In Canada we have Thanksgiving in the beginning of October.) Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Thank you. I do feel more and more like my old self each day. Some days walk, do housework and don't even need naps.
> Jynx, so good to see your post. Healing energy and I am happy you can reverse your colostomy.
> SugarSugar, happy your cancer screen ok.
> PupleFi, love your garden pix. I love my desert but every once in a while would love to live in green world again.


Would be great fun for me to skype with you in the desert!- one does have to remember to log in- A real plus is that you can knit and talk at the same time- some connections are not brilliant though- you can get bad echos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello to all. Just a quick pop in to see what all is happening. So good to hear from SugarSugar and that the screening went well. Continue to keep you in prayer for other matters causing difficulty.
> 
> Ohio Kathy lovely mittens. You always amaze me at what all you get done while traveling constantly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen! I'll have to imagine the sunshine though- we have shot back into the winter rains!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thought it was the better picture of the table but only shows the top.


It still is interesting to see the bits and pieces they are selling- sorry your job will come to an end, it must have been helping to have the extra income!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I think I am starting to feel better!!!!! Head and chest feel slightly better...ears are kind of plugged up yet but I'm hopeful I'm on the mend now - woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> Hugs to all!!!!!


So glad to hear this ,Kathy- you did not need to be where you were! Hugs to you. How is your Aunt? and your MIL?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which reminds me- it is Kate's birthday today, bit late in the day- it is 4 p.m., for her!
> Happy Birthday Kate
> Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you Julie! I've had a good day so far, we went for a 2 hour walk through the forest and then had lunch in a cafe. We're eating out again tonight, but at the moment Isobel (my friend whom I started teaching with in 1972 :shock: ) and I are both using our iPads and both men are asleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...I hope you can find a way to pick up your spirits. You are a lovely lady with such kindness and compassion. When I worked at a bank, some customers would come almost daily just to get out of their home and interact with people. I understood and went along with it. Other tellers would get so upset with me that more customers would come to me than to them. I gave my people the time to vent, share memories, whatever was needed and I helped them to make the most of their funds. The other tellers had a hurry up and get them out of here attitude. Take care and know that you are loved by so many.


Thank you Pacer. It seems I have become a local identity- Have lived here 12 years now- often in a week it is just the people in the bank or shops that I interact with-but people are very welcoming. How kind of you to care so for people!
I have some garbanzos in the pressure cooker for a hummus- A local Iraqi shop sells the Tahini- which is quite difficult to make properly yourself, and I have the lemons I need so looking forward to that. I may even get enthusiastic and skin the garbanzos- all compostable! This is apart from my weekly calls to my daughter. And then my St John 'Caring Caller' on mondays and fridays- she is a really nice young woman,with a little boy of 3. Her work is mostly caring for children.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> I understand the stress I have been feeling so much of it, and just reading here everyday keeps me sane. I feel bad I don't contribute a lot but I do think of you all and your cares, concerns and problems and health issues and wish I could be there near each and everyone of you to help in some way.
> The medication the Dr prescribed for the anxiety and depression I think is making it worse in some ways. But it hasn't been a week so will keep taking it and sees what happens. Getting ready to leave for the antique store. Think this is the last week of work since they close down until Spring.
> 
> My daughter had to try 2 different medications for depresssion and anxiety before she got relief. I can really see the difference.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. A lovely day again here. No news on the house front. My son-in -law ( my son's partner technically) was knocked off his motorbike yesterday by a driver pulling out in front of him. Fortunately he is unhurt, but the bike is a mess. There was a witness too, the driver's insurance company have accepted responsibility despite the driver 's initial denial.So a poorly bike but an uninjured son in law with a lot of paper work. I am still trying to figure out how to post a photo from my I-pad. When I get my head round it I will. I love seeing the photos on here. Prayers to those needing them, best wishes to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you Julie! I've had a good day so far, we went for a 2 hour walk through the forest and then had lunch in a cafe. We're eating out again tonight, but at the moment Isobel (my friend whom I started teaching with in 1972 :shock: ) and I are both using our iPads and both men are asleep!


Just curious, Kate, do you stay in the Community, or somewhere else?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I think I am starting to feel better!!!!! Head and chest feel slightly better...ears are kind of plugged up yet but I'm hopeful I'm on the mend now - woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> Hugs to all!!!!!


That's good to hear...sounds like the antibiotics might be starting to work.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi June, it has been extremely busy for me this last 10 days or more! Sister and the greyhounds left Monday morning. We did have a great visit. hahahah, it only took us 4 hours to figure out how to play dvd movies on the dvd player (NOT!), then switched to a lil portable mini dvd player and plugged it into the tv, then messed with the tv settings, etc etc etc. We were too pooped out to make popcorn to go with the movie. First time we started to watch, sister fell asleep, so we had to do this again the next night! lol, movie TED was watched afterall, and TED did get to live another day! lol, bent humor and all. Zoe


I guess I thought your sister had left last week or I would have known you were busy with her and the greyhounds (as you said, NOT) Isn't it amazing how complicated tv's and dvd players can be? Thank goodness, my son is retired and willing to drive 35 miles to help me with mine!! I try not to whine to him too often. That's a ways to come when I push the wrong button or something similarly dumb!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. A lovely day again here. No news on the house front. My son-in -law ( my son's partner technically) was knocked off his motorbike yesterday by a driver pulling out in front of him. Fortunately he is unhurt, but the bike is a mess. There was a witness too, the driver's insurance company have accepted responsibility despite the driver 's initial denial.So a poorly bike but an uninjured son in law with a lot of paper work. I am still trying to figure out how to post a photo from my I-pad. When I get my head round it I will. I love seeing the photos on here. Prayers to those needing them, best wishes to all.


This will probably be a Summer to remember! Sorry to hear of the SIL's accident- at least the casualty was the bike. It will be great once you have worked out how to post- we are all vicarious travelers!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just curious, Kate, do you stay in the Community, or somewhere else?


No, DH's friend has an apartment here which he used to use when he was visiting his mother, but after she died he decided to let it out for holiday lets. Isobel and I are going to visit the gallery in the Community before we go home. For those who don't know the Community at Findhorn is like a small village within the town, made up of a christian community, artists and others who embrace an Eco existence and live in Eco friendly housing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Fall is definitely arriving and that means winter too! The geese are coming down from the north and starting to gather for their migration south. I saw and heard the first flock arriving at our local lake a few minutes ago. (Does this mean that Thanksgiving with all the trimmings are also on their way? In Canada we have Thanksgiving in the beginning of October.) Zoe


And those Canada geese may want to stop over at my sister's house. She wouldn't mind except they poop all over her yard!!! Plus she has a wedding planned there on Sept. 14 and they make a real mess!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better


XO

Pontuf

quote=gottastch]Good morning!

I think I am starting to feel better!!!!! Head and chest feel slightly better...ears are kind of plugged up yet but I'm hopeful I'm on the mend now - woo hoo!!!!!

Hugs to all!!!!![/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you Julie! I've had a good day so far, we went for a 2 hour walk through the forest and then had lunch in a cafe. We're eating out again tonight, but at the moment Isobel (my friend whom I started teaching with in 1972 :shock: ) and I are both using our iPads and both men are asleep!


Sorry I forgot about your b'day!!! Sounds like you're celebrating in a beautiful part of your country. Is the trip part of your birthday celebration?
Happy Birthday!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, DH's friend has an apartment here which he used to use when he was visiting his mother, but after she died he decided to let it out for holiday lets. Isobel and I are going to visit the gallery in the Community before we go home. For those who don't know the Community at Findhorn is like a small village within the town, made up of a christian community, artists and others who embrace an Eco existence and live in Eco friendly housing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A recent photo from Kaikoura- of an encroaching cold front- quite spectacular!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does not need to have a disorder to be scared of dentists!!!! I find it one of the most inexplicable professions to choose- imagine staring into mouths all day long!


I am not fond of dentists at all. When I was young we had the worst dentist ever. The one I have now is pretty good so it isn't too bad going. Still have panic attacks when I do have to get work done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if the new medication might be starting to work for you, sure hope it continues. I had a hard time getting into A Tale ot Two Cities, don't think I finished it. Chrissy loves books like that.


Darowil great to hear the new meds are beginning to work, and without too many side effects by the sound of it. 
I had to read Our Mutual Friend by Dickens a couple of years back for our book group. This is a great tome of a book - 600+ pages - I even watched a DVD of it to help me get into it better. By the time the meeting came around I was spending so much time with that book I felt a great gap in my life when it was over! I have to say that I was beginning to enjoy Dickens by the end!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A recent photo from Kaikoura- of an encroaching cold front- quite spectacular!


Spectacular to say the least, lovely colors.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> We do miss Sam, however it was a long holiday weekend with many people having cookouts and get togethers or being gone and many of us having medical tests, surgeries etc. You and Kate have done a wonderful job hostessing in his absence and we all appreciate you both for it!!!


Hear hear!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Morning...Caren, Puplover, June, Rookie, Patches.
> 
> I am off to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings. I am deathly afraid of dentists. I have met this lady and actually quite liked her. I have an anxiety disorder and she understands that. Made me cry when she told me it was ok and she could prescribe something to help me relax. I am so grateful to her for this. I am nervous but I know I can do it. I will post later on and let you know how it went. :thumbup:


A few years back I had to have alot of dental work done. The only fear I have is of being hurt. I can honestly say he never hurt me once over many many visits. Dentist visits are so different now from when I was young - about 100 years ago! You can do it Gagesmom - lots of hugs for you ((((((()))))))


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Zoe love the geese pic. We have snow geese in the winter.
KateB how special to have had a two hour walk in the Forrest. Find horn is on my bucket list.
Darowil so happy new meds working.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry I forgot about your b'day!!! Sounds like you're celebrating in a beautiful part of your country. Is the trip part of your birthday celebration?
> Happy Birthday!!
> JuneK


Not really, just a happy coincidence!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I have done that- trouble has been I like to play them when I am sleepless, and I find the light from the telly irritating. Consequently I am managing with the Concert Program on the radio at present- just can't choose with that!


Julie - check to see if you can get Spotify. They have a free version that allows you to play any of their music catalog on your computer - pop, classical, country, all types. You have to listen to a commercial after every fourth or fifth piece, but it's tolerable. I don't know if it's available outside the US, but take a look.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday and this place looks great.



KateB said:


> Thank you Julie! I've had a good day so far, we went for a 2 hour walk through the forest and then had lunch in a cafe. We're eating out again tonight, but at the moment Isobel (my friend whom I started teaching with in 1972 :shock: ) and I are both using our iPads and both men are asleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Modern Day Hippie Commune? Sounds like you'll be seeing some wonderful art.



KateB said:


> No, DH's friend has an apartment here which he used to use when he was visiting his mother, but after she died he decided to let it out for holiday lets. Isobel and I are going to visit the gallery in the Community before we go home. For those who don't know the Community at Findhorn is like a small village within the town, made up of a christian community, artists and others who embrace an Eco existence and live in Eco friendly housing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will talk to my dr. when I see her in a few weeks - she and I have a great relationship and I really trust her opinion. I've been seeing her for 12 years - so she knows me well!!! Thanks for the info - I will add it to the questions. As far as the webcam.... I don't know if you need it - I think you can still talk on skype - but for them to see you - you would need a webcam - surprisingly inexpensive now unlike when they first came out. 2 more days to Alan's proceedure - tomorrow is prep day - he is eating so little now that being hungry won't be much of a problem.....


sassafras123 said:


> AZ, my dr. Said shot protects only 50% so advised me not to get it. I had shingles maybe ten years ago. Sovsorry Alan is still feeling poorly. Thanks for mentioning webcam, feel like avdinosaur didn't know you needed one for Skype.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I should have kept reading - and I should have known someone would answer her!!! Thanks Julie!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Skype works without a web cam as well- I often talk with my cousin Anna- who is on XP, and does not have any of the modern stuff!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that the worst of the summer heat is over.... and when the weather here gets better so many folks are out getting caught up in the yard and garden!! But I'm sure you're partly right that we do miss Sam - although you and Kate have done a wonderful job of keeping us in line and welcoming the newbies!!! Thanks from me for that dear darowil!!! And while the kitty is cute.... I never finished my bunny.... I know I am a bad girl..........


darowil said:


> It does make a difference doesn't it. Sometimes I give myself a KP free day- just so I get other things done.
> It has been easier than I thought keeping up this week- people seem to have been quieter- must be missing Sam!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm leaning in that direction Gwen -


Gweniepooh said:


> Get it...in Georgia, and I assume else where you can not get it until you reach 60. My mom had shingles and it was horrible for her so as soon as I turned 60 I got mine (which was last winter). Fortunately my insurance covered it because it is pretty expensive. DH got one also last year (he was 62).


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Not that stress is any easier - but I'm glad that it isn't bad news about your check up. A deep breath and strength to you for the trial you are going through Sugar.


sugarsugar said:


> Its ok, nothing do with my cancer, i checked out ok for that back in April. Have just an enormous amount of stress dished out to me at the moment and struggling with it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The shingles vaccine isn't available here till 70 years. So I will have to wait, although on the positive side it is nice to know that I am still too young for something!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I figure I will bite the bullet if my insurance doesn't cover it.... I really have plenty of yarn..... and yes I do worry about him falling - I will be so glad to get the next week or so over with - he should be getting better by then...........


jknappva said:


> I got a shingles shot at my pharmacy last winter. From what I understand it's something that has to be refrigerated and after my dr. was hesitant about giving it to me for various reasons, I called my pharmacy and got the shot there. Easy and didn't have to wait very long. I've heard such nightmare storie from people who have had the shingles that I didn't to take the chance of catching it.
> With my Medicare and insurance, it was only $40 but I understand without coverage, it's a couple hundred.
> I'm sorry DH is unsteady on his feet....I know that's a concern for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am late to the party and have 60 pages to catch up on but I just had to stop and comment on the Adventures of Sam and Mini-Sam. 

I am so enjoying the pictures! Thank you so much Sandy! You are making my day. 

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.

I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Thanks for being the messenger. So glad to hear all went well. I'm sure she'll be up and about in no time. Love, hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am not fond of dentists at all. When I was young we had the worst dentist ever. The one I have now is pretty good so it isn't too bad going. Still have panic attacks when I do have to get work done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Wonderful news! Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear about the headache...Excedrin has caffeine in it and can help with these kinds of headaches...get better soon. I wish I could help with the stitch pick up..is it just pick up or pick up and knit?


Pick up snd knit, now that im done with test can take something for headache.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


This also is wonderful news- so Glad for you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kate!


----------



## BJohn4223 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kate! I've really missed the time to read all the posts this week. Saturday I went with my sister to visit Aunt Doris. We stopped by a ThirtyOne Gifts consultant who was selling all her display items that have discontinued patterns or styles so we picked up some items for Christmas gifts. They have wonderful untility bags that I use for yarn and totes that I use for projects. I also bought a new coupon folder, wallet, and two purses.

Aunt Doris beat us at Spyder Rummy - again. For someone who is going to be 94 next week, she is sharp as a tack. We always enjoy visiting with her and she loves to play cards so we try to do that too. Finally got home in time for dinner.

My daughters were all here on Sunday for a cook out and games. I worked on the blanket for my oldest daughter and finally finished that Monday. I started my second dish cloth and have it about half finished. My daughter wants me to start the sweater for Noah so may do that next. I have some red and black ribbon yarn that I want to make a scarf for the middle daughter, some tweed for a scarf for the oldest grandson, and another five or six projects in the Que. I also want to learn how to knit socks, and do Entralac (sp?) knitting for two of the pillows on my couch which need to be recovered.

In the middle of all that I have a wizard that I am cross stitching on black cloth for my oldest grandson, Gunnar, and have a tea set to assemble for my girlfriend for her birthday the end of the month.

So many projects and so little time!

Love all the pictures and enjoy seeing the beautiful gardens and flowers.

So sorry to hear about all the people who are having health issues and surgeries - hope all continue to feel better and glad to hear the surgeries went well.

Happy birthday and happy anniversary to all who are celebrating this week.

To our vacationers - have a wonderful time. Have fun, eat great food, drink good beverages (tea, coffee, wine, beer, or whatever) and buy good yarn.

Hope to get back to you before the end of the week.

Bonnie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Great news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


More great news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I've had a great day!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So glad your SIL is ok, I try to keep back from them and watch out for them, soo never want this to happen.



martina said:


> Hello all. A lovely day again here. No news on the house front. My son-in -law ( my son's partner technically) was knocked off his motorbike yesterday by a driver pulling out in front of him. Fortunately he is unhurt, but the bike is a mess. There was a witness too, the driver's insurance company have accepted responsibility despite the driver 's initial denial.So a poorly bike but an uninjured son in law with a lot of paper work. I am still trying to figure out how to post a photo from my I-pad. When I get my head round it I will. I love seeing the photos on here. Prayers to those needing them, best wishes to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. A lovely day again here. No news on the house front. My son-in -law ( my son's partner technically) was knocked off his motorbike yesterday by a driver pulling out in front of him. Fortunately he is unhurt, but the bike is a mess. There was a witness too, the driver's insurance company have accepted responsibility despite the driver 's initial denial.So a poorly bike but an uninjured son in law with a lot of paper work. I am still trying to figure out how to post a photo from my I-pad. When I get my head round it I will. I love seeing the photos on here. Prayers to those needing them, best wishes to all.


Oh my goodness I am glad he is alright. People are not always mindful of those on bikes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kate! How wonderful to have your trip coincide with your day!!

Glad to hear Dreamweaver came thru great!!

Finally got a little bit to stay in my tummy, so I'm good to go now. Going to take it easy and just knit! Dont really want to sleep more now or I wont sleep tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news!!!! Sorry you had a reaction to the drugs. but that will wear off quickly, I hope.


Pup lover said:


> Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news...hopefully, you'll get a nap in too. Fresh day, tomorrow.

I'll see if I can find a good video tutorial for you...are you on a selvedge edge or a garter stitch edge?



Pup lover said:


> Pick up snd knit, now that im done with test can take something for headache.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A recent photo from Kaikoura- of an encroaching cold front- quite spectacular!


Yes, that is truly spectacular!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!!
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Thanks for that great news. Please let them know she's in my prayers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope to get back to you before the end of the week.

Bonnie[/quote]

Sounds like you've been busy and will be for some time to come with all the projects you have lined up and waiting for you.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> I understand the stress I have been feeling so much of it, and just reading here everyday keeps me sane. I feel bad I don't contribute a lot but I do think of you all and your cares, concerns and problems and health issues and wish I could be there near each and everyone of you to help in some way.
> The medication the Dr prescribed for the anxiety and depression I think is making it worse in some ways. But it hasn't been a week so will keep taking it and sees what happens. Getting ready to leave for the antique store. Think this is the last week of work since they close down until Spring.
> Sold a beautiful claw foot table in mint condition last weekend. The store is starting to look empty.
> Will be back to check on you all, but understand all feelings that everyone's has. It is amazing how close we all fell and many of us have never meant and probably won't. Take care all.


Just know I am with you in spirit, with tons of love :-D enjoy your last week


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Was a hard choice but the coffee was first  The lemonade bottle sits there to remind me to find a homemade version. Seth drank the cider (fresh not hard).
> This afternoons choice is tea. opps wrong mug


Yum, ready for a nice tea, :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I think I am starting to feel better!!!!! Head and chest feel slightly better...ears are kind of plugged up yet but I'm hopeful I'm on the mend now - woo hoo!!!!!
> 
> Hugs to all!!!!!


And I woo hoo with you,  so glad you are getting better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Glad you are getting on with the dpns! they are sure something else!!!! lol Zoe


LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you Julie! I've had a good day so far, we went for a 2 hour walk through the forest and then had lunch in a cafe. We're eating out again tonight, but at the moment Isobel (my friend whom I started teaching with in 1972 :shock: ) and I are both using our iPads and both men are asleep!


Happy Birthday Sis. Love the pictures, pray your day is a blessed one. Have fun OK!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- just want to let you all know that * Carol (Sorlenna's) class information thread is now open*.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197632-1.html*

The class will start Sept. 6 and I know it will be a good one.

go to the above link and I will open the workshop tomorrow night and let you know how to find the workshop.

Carol has designed a lovely little childs sweater in 3 sizes -- infant to 24 months and a hat to match, in different weight yarns.

I am quite excited about this workshop and love her pattern.

Drop by and get more information


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, that is truly spectacular!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Dear Kate -- I am sorry I am late wishing you a great birthday*!

we had appointments all day!

I hope you enjoy your birthday card from me.

Bouquet of flowers, appliqued and thread painted.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A recent photo from Kaikoura- of an encroaching cold front- quite spectacular!


OMG!!!! That is awesome, and so powerful, love the color WOW!!!,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Woo hoo! Another answered prayer, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great news!


I am so happy Jynx got through the surgery with no 
problems and I know she will be on the road to recovery now. Thanks for the information. I have been thinking about her all day. Went for another dental appointment this morning and it is going well.

I haven't had time to make my answer page but will do so tonight. I like to write down my page in short hand and answer everyone all at once but don't want to miss anyone. Have been working on the workshop for Sorlenna since i got home. It is going to be a good one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OMG!!!! That is awesome, and so powerful, love the color WOW!!!,


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news!!!! Sorry you had a reaction to the drugs. but that will wear off quickly, I hope.


Ditto


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, beautiful flowers, and do I see a cat in the little picture?  cute, and as always love the garden, really need to be there just to think and relax.
> Have my coffee, going to start my day :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I had to go back and look for a cat. It's painted on glass an d hangs in the window. Anytime you want - come and sit in my garden :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yum, ready for a nice tea, :-D


Thank you. A night cap for this evening.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Answers to Page 53 

Gottasche - I hope you feel better soon. Maybe the new meds will finally kick in .
--
Gage's Mom-- I hope Gage is enjoying school and has a wonderful year. It is hard to have them go back to school. I even feel that way about my little grand daughter and she doesn't live with me. We just see her more often!
--

June -- I love your attitude -- It sounds like your home is a great place for you. You are an amazing person and I applaud your attitude and your humor.
--
busybeeworker - great Kitty - they are all so cute -- good job!

--
Puplover - I am so glad you enjoyed the festival - I am sorry you reacted to the treatment but it is great everything looks good. your attitude has impressed me from the day I met you. 
---
Gwen,- I hope the tramadol helps the pain. It won't be long before your surgery is over and you are in my prayers my dear friend.
==
Sugar Sugar -- your are in my prayers-- I hope things improve for you. 

===
Pacer - I always watch for your posts and I hope things go well for you . take care of yourself.
==
Darowil, dear friend - I hope the new meds help your migraines- they are so debilitating -- Hopefully this new doctor will be able to help you. 
===
/Caren - your cider sounds delicious. I am so impressed with your abilities and your focus on your family. They are all lucky that they have you. 

==
Purplefi -- I am so looking forward to working with you again - I think a minime workshop will be so much fun with you teaching it and helping us make ourselves and family. 

===
June - tell your sister that her pictures are something I look for all the time. 
She is so talented and I love especially the horse scenes.
===

Southern gal -- I just looked up the knit purl dishcloths and plan on doing some soon - hopefully for myself and Gayle (dil) for Christmas. 
Once I get the flood relief donations handed out I hope to have more time to knit Christmas presenrts. Sinus is miserable. I have a sinus spray that has changed my life it is Mylan beclo AQ - I got such dreadful headaches and 
it was so miserable. I use this new spray and it really works well for me. 

====

Rookie, I have never tasted pear cider but I love pears so I imagine it is great. I appreciate you letting us know about Jynx -

===
Darowil and Kate - thanks so much for looking after us this past 2 weeks. you have done a great job. I love the kitties Darowil.

I will catch up with the recent posts asap. I haven't seen a post from Zoe 
recently, so I hope she has posted after page 53 - Is everything okay Zoe.

==
Julie, time is going by and soon you will see Fale - I know how much that means to you. 

==
Poledra -- is your painting finished? I hope you are doing well. 

==========
I hate it when life gets in the way and I miss reading the Tea Party. oh well, I will rest the shoulder and try to catch up tonight. 

It is make a huge difference - now that I know what I can't do - and I am finding that I will be able to use my right hand sooner than I had thought. I am walking around with my left hand in my pocket and making myself do everything right handed. I know I can deal so much better with it now that I know what is causing the pain and what I actually did to the shoulder. Pat is marvelous - doing all the 'high' stuff for me - and keeps an eye out that I don't do too much to tire the arm out. 

I am so lucky. 

Anyway - once again Kate - Happy birthday -- I am sorry I had to wait all day to send you your card. 

I think Agnora is still away? I wonder if she got the Tree of Life done. I look forward to seeing it. I hope she will put a picture in the Parade. 

That is it for awhile. will take a break and will be back later. If I missed any of the older posts I apologize. Love to all.

ps - welcome to all the new people -- I will catch up with you all later, but meanwhile I am glad you joined us. 

Darowil thanks so much for reminding me that I have been a member for a year. Zoe knew that but life has been so hectic I wasn't sure what month I joined the Tea Party. My life has been better for meeting you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Caren, nice glass

Gwen wasn't able to do many lengths as Little Madam wanted to dive down to the bottom of the pool and tickle my feet! And GS wanted me to teach him how to dive better. Both are doing very well. I managed to get cramp in both legs but thankfully it eased off when I got home.

Gottasche, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better and Shirley do continue to take it easy with the shoulder.

Susgarsugar, sending peaceful vibes to you

Julie loads of hugs coming your way

And thanks Rookie for the update of Jynx, things sound good for her and I shall continue to keep everything crossed for a speedy recovery.

I'm sorry if I've missed anything important but gks are keeping me busy.

I'm off to bed shortly as they will be up bright and early. Trying to persuade gs that he can only come into my room with a coffee in the morning! Night night and hugs to all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up in Findhorn in the Highlands of Scotland for a short break with DH and another couple we've been friends with for over 40 years. The weather has been very kind to us and we've done a lot of walking, it's a beautiful area.


oh Kate -- what a wonderful place. I hope you have a great break and enjoy every minute


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry this is a bit late but

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, nice glass
> 
> I'm off to bed shortly as they will be up bright and early. Trying to persuade gs that he can only come into my room with a coffee in the morning! Night night and hugs to all


Thanks. 

Have a good night. Good idea to train the GKS to bring coffee in with them. Must remember to do this. 
Good night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Have a good night. Good idea to train the GKS to bring coffee in with them. Must remember to do this.
> Good night.


I'll let you know if I actually get one. x


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has not been the best few days. I am aware I have not been posting- but things were going in circles- as was my head- and I needed out for a bit. I have been 'lurking' so am up with most of where most of you are, just have not felt able to post myself. One can get very tired of being down in the dumps- and I have been finding it hard to get to the humorous. It has to be there somewhere- but it is not especially good going from day to day seeing no one. Don't know where I would be were it not for my telephone. But with my daughter I know it is wisest to keep to once a week, sadly. And of course I don't have my older girl to talk to. I hope to change my mobile plan soon which should free up a little bit of cash each month- I am pretty sure that contract ends next month.
> You have your daughter with you, don't you June? I know you are in the chair, and I think you manage very well keeping your own spirits up.
> I have had to have a bit of a blitz in the house- with Ringo taking up residence on the sofa- I need to be more ready when I am expecting visitors- the throw is waiting to go over the sofa tonight- and I have realised I have a turbo nozzle for the vacuum cleaner that makes short work of his hair on the carpet, so that is good. But I need to do it in two- to pick up yarn ends and sticks etc., that he loves to chew. Some corgis take up to 5 years fully to mature.
> Sometimes when one is low in spirits it is hard to communicate.
> Nearly 5 a.m., so the world will be catching up with me soon.


------------------
Julie it has been a hard year for you since Fale left. I hope things are better soon. I am glad you have Ringo for company. I had a corgi many years ago and he was very strong willed and hard to train but so loving it made it worth while.

I haven't been on skype for some time but will try to contact you tomorrow. Know I am your friend and am keeping you in my thoughts. You might be lonely but you are not alone. Take care dear friend.

Are you interested in doing another class? let me know what you think. Your traveling vine was so beautiful. I am booked for January and February next year so you would have time to prepare something . maybe a shawl, or actually whatever you want to teach. I think it might give you a lift to teach another class. let me know dear Julie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll let you know if I actually get one. x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


------------
Sam - we are all waiting for you to get home. You are missed but I am so glad you have had such a nice holiday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Answers to Page 53-
> Julie, time is going by and soon you will see Fale - I know how much that means to you.
> ...
> It is make a huge difference - now that I know what I can't do - and I am finding that I will be able to use my right hand sooner than I had thought. I am walking around with my left hand in my pocket and making myself do everything right handed. I know I can deal so much better with it now that I know what is causing the pain and what I actually did to the shoulder. Pat is marvelous - doing all the 'high' stuff for me - and keeps an eye out that I don't do too much to tire the arm out.
> ...


It is still over three weeks, although I guess it will go fast enough. What I know will evaporate very quickly, is my time in Australia! I hope not to spend too much time on the train set up.
It is such a pity it took so long for the tendon to be diagnosed, but armed with that knowledge, it sounds like you will soon be working more happily with your right hand. Take Care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Julie loads of hugs coming your way


Thanks for the hugs- Purplefi, and many for you too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the hugs- Purplefi, and many for you too!


Thanks Julie, enjoy your day. And night night from me xx


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news...hopefully, you'll get a nap in too. Fresh day, tomorrow.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a good video tutorial for you...are you on a selvedge edge or a garter stitch edge?


 co 3
Rows 1,2,3 Sl1 k2

After the last row do not turn work rotate it 90° yo k1 yo along slipped stitch edge, turn work 90° remove provisional cast on and knit the 3 live stitches for a total of 9.

I do ok until I get to taking off the provisional cast on and trying to find those stitches. If nothing else something else for our October get together I have moms started.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Railyn wrote:
> I so wish I could draw as I have a logo for TP in my head. It would be a cup and saucer with a frog purched on the rim with purple knitting in his "hands". I can see it so clearly but there is no way I could get it on paper.
> 
> But I bet that we have enough talented artists on here that can, if you were to describe it to them, they could put it to paper. A combined effort.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I see shingles is being discussed. GET THE SHOT! Mom had a horrible case do shingles ad still has some neuropathy years later..Not something I would ever want and painful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------------
> Julie it has been a hard year for you since Fale left. I hope things are better soon. I am glad you have Ringo for company. I had a corgi many years ago and he was very strong willed and hard to train but so loving it made it worth while.
> 
> I haven't been on skype for some time but will try to contact you tomorrow. Know I am your friend and am keeping you in my thoughts. You might be lonely but you are not alone. Take care dear friend.
> ...


Dear Shirley, thanks for the thoughts. Funny that your corgi was hard to train- they can be brilliant obedience dogs, and very willing to please. Ringo likes to tell me that he can talk too, when I am on the phone or skype.

Do you know how long copyright holds? I have some designs I would love to share, with a copyright taken out in 1983- do you know how to find out if it still holds? They are some lovely colourful, bonnets, dresses, cardigans, etc., for both boys and girls.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ, I guess just trust our own dr. On decision re. Shingles shot. And it seems to matter whether you have actually had shingles. I will revisit decision with dr. Given I'm on prednisone and will be on immune suppressant med. Will be praying for Alan. 
Rookie, thank you for update on Jynx. Great news.
Pup Lover, glad colonoscopy good news.
I sewed five buttons on each cuff of two pair fingerless mitts. Hate diddly work but jazz up mitt. Wound yarn and set up project bag for scarf. 
Tired today, nap time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There you are -- Zoe I love the second one -- that could be our theme -- Nice to see you back --


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We do miss Sam, however it was a long holiday weekend with many people having cookouts and get togethers or being gone and many of us having medical tests, surgeries etc. You and Kate have done a wonderful job hostessing in his absence and we all appreciate you both for it!!!


Just quickly looking in before I have breakfast- and it looks like you might all be returning, 10 pages last night.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you know how long copyright holds? I have some designs I would love to share, with a copyright taken out in 1983- do you know how to find out if it still holds? They are some lovely colourful, bonnets, dresses, cardigans, etc., for both boys and girls.[/quote]
I do know that copyright laws vary in different countries, but here it is about 70 years after the death of the copyright holder. Here being England, by the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And if you have a cd drive on your computer, you can play cds on that, too!
> JUneK


That I often do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Shirley, thanks for the thoughts. Funny that your corgi was hard to train- they can be brilliant obedience dogs, and very willing to please. Ringo likes to tell me that he can talk too, when I am on the phone or skype.
> 
> Do you know how long copyright holds? I have some designs I would love to share, with a copyright taken out in 1983- do you know how to find out if it still holds? They are some lovely colourful, bonnets, dresses, cardigans, etc., for both boys and girls.


I have found that most copyrights don't cause us problems. As long as we don't sell the pattern or sell the finished piece. It depending on how the copyright is written.

So if it has a copy right that doesn't mean usually that you can't teach it -- it means you can't sell the pattern and sometimes you can't sell what you made from the pattern. the main idea of copyright is that any profits be made by the designer who holds the copyright. We have taught lots of patterns. An idea would be to search for free patterns - and see if there is something you might find that you would like to teach. What about a cardigan or pullover - or a shawl, or another special scarf. Gwen did three scarf patterns which went so well. look on the free pattern sites if you are concerned about copyright.

there are some wonderful patterns out there. If it is a pattern by a specific person you can always write the designer too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> I understand the stress I have been feeling so much of it, and just reading here everyday keeps me sane. I feel bad I don't contribute a lot but I do think of you all and your cares, concerns and problems and health issues and wish I could be there near each and everyone of you to help in some way.
> The medication the Dr prescribed for the anxiety and depression I think is making it worse in some ways. But it hasn't been a week so will keep taking it and sees what happens. Getting ready to leave for the antique store. Think this is the last week of work since they close down until Spring.
> Sold a beautiful claw foot table in mint condition last weekend. The store is starting to look empty.
> Will be back to check on you all, but understand all feelings that everyone's has. It is amazing how close we all fell and many of us have never meant and probably won't. Take care all.


What a shame they close down- yu have seemed to really enjoy the work. And its been so good for you to get out of th ehouse.
Medication for anxiety etc does tke time to work unfortunatelly. A qucik fix pill would be so nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Do you know how long copyright holds? I have some designs I would love to share, with a copyright taken out in 1983- do you know how to find out if it still holds? They are some lovely colourful, bonnets, dresses, cardigans, etc., for both boys and girls.


 I do know that copyright laws vary in different countries, but here it is about 70 years after the death of the copyright holder. Here being England, by the way.[/quote]

In this case it is held by the company that published the book in question- I have found them and fired off a query, which I hope they will answer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was a hard choice but the coffee was first  The lemonade bottle sits there to remind me to find a homemade version. Seth drank the cider (fresh not hard).
> This afternoons choice is tea. opps wrong mug


That one for the tea would be useful- hate making MAryanne a cup of tea becuase I know she likes hardly any milk but can't get it right. So usually get her to make her own.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------
> Sam - we are all waiting for you to get home. You are missed but I am so glad you have had such a nice holiday


You did a fabulous job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am glad you liked them. I thought they were interesting too! Zoe


Good to see you back Zoe- I checked and you had posted a few times in various places so i figured you were around and would get back when you could.

And now I must go and have breakfast as I am going out in 1/2 hour.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pictures from our weekend


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In this case it is held by the company that published the book in question- I have found them and fired off a query, which I hope they will answer.


Please let us know what they say.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time!!! Good to see the two of you smiling!!

Cute DGS.



Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Kate! How wonderful to have your trip coincide with your day!!
> 
> Glad to hear Dreamweaver came thru great!!
> 
> Finally got a little bit to stay in my tummy, so I'm good to go now. Going to take it easy and just knit! Dont really want to sleep more now or I wont sleep tonight.


Glad to hear your tests came out ok, also great to hear about Dreamweaver, and Happy Birthday Kate!!!!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Kate, sorry if I am a little late lyn xx



KateB said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I've had a great day!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I did it! I did it! I did it! I am soooo proud of myself.


gagesmom said:


> Morning...Caren, Puplover, June, Rookie, Patches.
> 
> I am off to the dentist this morning for 2 fillings. I am deathly afraid of dentists. I have met this lady and actually quite liked her. I have an anxiety disorder and she understands that. Made me cry when she told me it was ok and she could prescribe something to help me relax. I am so grateful to her for this. I am nervous but I know I can do it. I will post later on and let you know how it went. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Dear Kate -- I am sorry I am late wishing you a great birthday*!
> 
> we had appointments all day!
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful. Happy Birthday, Kate.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I had to go back and look for a cat. It's painted on glass an d hangs in the window. Anytime you want - come and sit in my garden :thumbup:


That I would love, :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


Great photos!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That one for the tea would be useful- hate making MAryanne a cup of tea becuase I know she likes hardly any milk but can't get it right. So usually get her to make her own.


I was thinking how useful it would be too. Pretty easy for me, black.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. A night cap for this evening.


Right on :lol: I'm ready. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it! I am soooo proud of myself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I really dislike the dentist also Gagesmom, good for you!!! Proud of you and you will be happy that you went.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


What a handsome couple. Love the rest of the photos.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure if I missed something, but how is Marrianne, have not seena post from her. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Right on :lol: I'm ready. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :-D :-D me too a long time ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am still alive. LOL After the three days of the convention (which went well), we left at 3 a.m. Monday morning for California to visit his family--we got home last night and today I had to get in eight hours of work--still have to put the rest of the pattern for my workshop sweater together (and that starts this week!). ACK. I have been the proverbial chicken with her head cut off the last few days, but I am doing my best to catch my breath and catch up before I have to plan the next thing. I'm still trying to figure out how and why I suddenly got overly busy...!

Anyway, I see that I have about 200 pages of TP to catch up at some point, which I will try to do in a day or two (just in time for the next new one?!). I have gotten through email and paper mail (I hope) and now the pattern is a priority, but I have been thinking of you all and hope to see you again soon!

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Not sure if I missed something, but how is Marrianne, have not seena post from her. :shock:


I must of missed it too then. As far behind as I am I very well could have.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover, handsome couple for sure. Loved your pictures.
I avoid the dentist for as long as I can.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! I am still alive. LOL After the three days of the convention (which went well), we left at 3 a.m. Monday morning for California to visit his family--we got home last night and today I had to get in eight hours of work--still have to put the rest of the pattern for my workshop sweater together (and that starts this week!). ACK. I have been the proverbial chicken with her head cut off the last few days, but I am doing my best to catch my breath and catch up before I have to plan the next thing. I'm still trying to figure out how and why I suddenly got overly busy...!
> 
> Anyway, I see that I have about 200 pages of TP to catch up at some point, which I will try to do in a day or two (just in time for the next new one?!). I have gotten through email and paper mail (I hope) and now the pattern is a priority, but I have been thinking of you all and hope to see you again soon!
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


Welcome back, glad things went well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does not need to have a disorder to be scared of dentists!!!! I find it one of the most inexplicable professions to choose- imagine staring into mouths all day long!


On the other hand, I've heard the same point made about gynecologists.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


Nice pictures, lovely family, cute little one his first day of school. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it! I am soooo proud of myself.


 :-D YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, I've heard the same point made about gynecologists.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie thank you for the update. So glad things went better than anticipated. Continuing prayers tht the recovery will also be swift.


RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news! Sorry you had the bad reaction; enjoy your nap
.


Pup lover said:


> Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm late Kate...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Glad you had a great day.


KateB said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes, I've had a great day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved all the pictures Dawn. You and 
DH are such an attractive couple; love shines from both of you. GS is a real cutie pie too.


Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

They are flying here too. Makes me think Winter might arrive early????



5mmdpns said:



> Fall is definitely arriving and that means winter too! The geese are coming down from the north and starting to gather for their migration south. I saw and heard the first flock arriving at our local lake a few minutes ago. (Does this mean that Thanksgiving with all the trimmings are also on their way? In Canada we have Thanksgiving in the beginning of October.) Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kate - hope you had a great day!



KateB said:


> Thank you Julie! I've had a good day so far, we went for a 2 hour walk through the forest and then had lunch in a cafe. We're eating out again tonight, but at the moment Isobel (my friend whom I started teaching with in 1972 :shock: ) and I are both using our iPads and both men are asleep!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kate. Sounds like you had a great one.

Good news, Dawn. And your minivacation looks like it was nice. Such a happy smiling couple! And DGS is so cute. My DS sent pix of his bunch on the first day of school to me. I hate that I miss those days. 

Shirley, glad to hear that you are taking it easy and are able to use the right hand for things. Take care and don't do too much at a time in going through things.

Caren, thanks for all the coffee/drink pics. Haven't had fresh cider in ages. Need to find a place to get some. We rationed the cookies and to my taste, seemed to have a garlicy taste after a couple days. Still good. Next time , I think we will cream the garlic together with the butter and sugar. 

Welcome back to the ones who have been missing lately. Good to hear from you. Hopefully things will start to look up for you.

Yes, where is Marianne? She hasn't posted lately. Hope everything is okay.

Good to learn that Jinx's is out of surgery and that it went well. Healing thoughts to her and all who need them.

I really don't get as much knitting done as I want. The mittens were done in a day; two at a time in the round. After my short run today (little town ne of Louisville to Urbana, OH), I pulled out a ball of yarn to make wristwarmers. Pattern is knit flat (boo) but did it to see about any adjustments to make. Have now cast on in the round for one. Need to get busy on the three pillows planned, potholders and another set of wristwarmers. Also the doll's dress as I wasn't happy with the one almost done and frogged it. 

Snack of miso soup and cauliflower/broccoli with basalmic vinegrette. Then bed.

Hope everyone is well or on the mend. My cold is better today but still fuzzy headed. It too shall pass. Usually only get colds if I visit my DS.

See you all in the morning.

OH Kathy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Jynx - great news on the reversal. Hope your recovery is quick.

PupLove- great news on the results, sorry the meds made you ill. My daughter gets volently ill after surgery.

Prayers for those who are sick and especially for those still facing surgery

Peggy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

From me too Kate - sorry I'm late - I hope it was wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Which reminds me- it is Kate's birthday today, bit late in the day- it is 4 p.m., for her!
> Happy Birthday Kate
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad SIL is ok - bike accidents can be pretty hard on the biker... the bike can be fixed!!


martina said:


> Hello all. A lovely day again here. No news on the house front. My son-in -law ( my son's partner technically) was knocked off his motorbike yesterday by a driver pulling out in front of him. Fortunately he is unhurt, but the bike is a mess. There was a witness too, the driver's insurance company have accepted responsibility despite the driver 's initial denial.So a poorly bike but an uninjured son in law with a lot of paper work. I am still trying to figure out how to post a photo from my I-pad. When I get my head round it I will. I love seeing the photos on here. Prayers to those needing them, best wishes to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick update to answer question about "where is Marianne". Just got off skype with her. She is really swamped caring for her mom right now. It is very time consuming and she also is medicating her dog PJ. She sends her love and prayers for all but right now is having to cut back on KTP just to be able to concentrate on her mom.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


wonderful news - well... not the barfing........... luv ya!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you don't have to worry about earthquakes where you are...it has to be very frightening not to have the ground stable under your feet. I remember that there was massive damage from the really bad earthquake.
> I feel I'm so fortunate where I live. We very seldom have extreme weather. Just have to live with the humidity. And I'm sure you have the same problem living on an island!
> I really hope nothing happens so I have to find somewhere else to live. It's so convenient here not to have to worry about wheelchair access.
> But since it is a senior building, we have people who range in age from 55 to a few who are in their early 90's. Unfortunately, with some of them, it seems that their children or grand-children move them in here and aren't aware that they really aren't able to physcally or mentally care for themselves. There's one woman on the second floor (the building is 3 story with 2 elevators. I'm on the first floor) who set off the smoke alarm for the 3rd time this past Sat. She tends to put food on the stove and forgets it and either goes back to bed, like she did Sat. morning or comes downstairs. I really hope management forces her to move before she does some lasting damage to herself or the building...let alone the rest of us residents.
> ...


One of the reasons I like a microwave is that it shuts off. Also liked doing things in the oven with a timer, though that no longer works. Of course, if I were too gaga I suppose I would not be able to work either successfully.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If directions say "Sl 1 purlwise" would you do it with yarn front or back?


Depends on whether you are on a knit or purl row.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely pics!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing----


Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! I am still alive. LOL After the three days of the convention (which went well), we left at 3 a.m. Monday morning for California to visit his family--we got home last night and today I had to get in eight hours of work--still have to put the rest of the pattern for my workshop sweater together (and that starts this week!). ACK. I have been the proverbial chicken with her head cut off the last few days, but I am doing my best to catch my breath and catch up before I have to plan the next thing. I'm still trying to figure out how and why I suddenly got overly busy...!
> 
> Anyway, I see that I have about 200 pages of TP to catch up at some point, which I will try to do in a day or two (just in time for the next new one?!). I have gotten through email and paper mail (I hope) and now the pattern is a priority, but I have been thinking of you all and hope to see you again soon!
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ, my dr. Said shot protects only 50% so advised me not to get it. I had shingles maybe ten years ago. Sovsorry Alan is still feeling poorly. Thanks for mentioning webcam, feel like avdinosaur didn't know you needed one for Skype.


I think doctors are very wrong to discourage people. Because, according to the information, even though only 50% are totally protected, those that do get shingles will have a much less severe case. Those statistics were good enough for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Give her our love the next time you talk to her please...............


Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick update to answer question about "where is Marianne". Just got off skype with her. She is really swamped caring for her mom right now. It is very time consuming and she also is medicating her dog PJ. She sends her love and prayers for all but right now is having to cut back on KTP just to be able to concentrate on her mom.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think doctors are very wrong to discourage people. Because, according to the information, even though only 50% are totally protected, those that do get shingles will have a much less severe case. Those statistics were good enough for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

DH wants some company and since I am caught up I guess I will humor him - good time to get some knitting done....... ttyl


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Carol would you like to postpone it to Monday? I can do that easily. Email me if you want it changed and I will announce it on the information thread. Shirley



Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! I am still alive. LOL After the three days of the convention (which went well), we left at 3 a.m. Monday morning for California to visit his family--we got home last night and today I had to get in eight hours of work--still have to put the rest of the pattern for my workshop sweater together (and that starts this week!). ACK. I have been the proverbial chicken with her head cut off the last few days, but I am doing my best to catch my breath and catch up before I have to plan the next thing. I'm still trying to figure out how and why I suddenly got overly busy...!
> 
> Anyway, I see that I have about 200 pages of TP to catch up at some point, which I will try to do in a day or two (just in time for the next new one?!). I have gotten through email and paper mail (I hope) and now the pattern is a priority, but I have been thinking of you all and hope to see you again soon!
> 
> Hugs & blessings!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick update to answer question about "where is Marianne". Just got off skype with her. She is really swamped caring for her mom right now. It is very time consuming and she also is medicating her dog PJ. She sends her love and prayers for all but right now is having to cut back on KTP just to be able to concentrate on her mom.


Please do give Marianne our best wishes and warm hello hugs! Let her know that while we miss her voice here, we understand. All our families come first with each of us, the KTP family next! Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Glad you are getting on with the dpns! they are sure something else!!!! lol Zoe


love the gingervitis!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva Isn't it amazing how complicated tv's and dvd players can be?
JuneK[/quote said:


> I can't even work out how to turn them on. Not helped when the other day I was wanting to watch something and counted up 5 machines (one was the CD player and I know how to do that one) and 8 remotes! I gather some aren't even part of the things there but how am I meant to ever work it out when some don't even belong? And why do we have 4 units connected to the TV- and we are not big TV wathcers. No sattelite or anything jus thte free to air programmes. One TV, one set top box so we can pick up the digital signal and what are the other 2 I want to know. I THINK one plays DVDs and the other records programs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Fall is definitely arriving and that means winter too! The geese are coming down from the north and starting to gather for their migration south. I saw and heard the first flock arriving at our local lake a few minutes ago. (Does this mean that Thanksgiving with all the trimmings are also on their way? In Canada we have Thanksgiving in the beginning of October.) Zoe


Last couple of days knew spring was coming, well here - today is cooler and raining a little. Hottest start to spring on record for much of Australia. A number of states had there hottest winter on record and overall Australia had its hottest winter on record. South Australia has just had its hottest 12 months on record. So down here we don't have any problem with grasping global warming. For our perspective things are warming up- whatever the cause might be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A recent photo from Kaikoura- of an encroaching cold front- quite spectacular!


Spectacular colours for sure


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I tried to psot a happy birthday to you Kate (don't know how we missed it till so late in your day). Sounds like you had a nice day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spectacular colours for sure


They are aren't they!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Darowil great to hear the new meds are beginning to work, and without too many side effects by the sound of it.
> I had to read Our Mutual Friend by Dickens a couple of years back for our book group. This is a great tome of a book - 600+ pages - I even watched a DVD of it to help me get into it better. By the time the meeting came around I was spending so much time with that book I felt a great gap in my life when it was over! I have to say that I was beginning to enjoy Dickens by the end!


Maybe there's hope yet! I'm about halfway through it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks from me for that dear darowil!!! And while the kitty is cute.... I never finished my bunny.... I know I am a bad girl..........


Oh dear- and there are 3 peices to the kitty!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Thats a wonderful start- as things went better than expected the recovery is more likely to be uneventful so thats a wonderful answer to prays already. And for her to not need that tube for as long- which was so bothering her is even better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Colonoscopy ok, not even a polyp! Bad reaction to drugs throwing up etc going to hopefully nap, back later. You are all in my heart! Prayers n Hugs


Second good bowel news in only a few posts! How wonderful for you as well. Recovery from the drugs sounds like ti might take awhile but to have good news is so much more important! (well maybe right now you just want to feel better!).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


Great photos. Your wee GS looks so proud of himself and you two look far too young to be grandparents!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kehinkle - Emmett's getting so big already, Kathy, they certainly don't stay babies for long. He's gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Please do give Marianne our best wishes and warm hello hugs! Let her know that while we miss her voice here, we understand. All our families come first with each of us, the KTP family next! Zoe


Ditto.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ, I guess just trust our own dr. On decision re. Shingles shot. And it seems to matter whether you have actually had shingles. I will revisit decision with dr. Given I'm on prednisone and will be on immune suppressant med.


being on immunosuppresents it is definitely a case for following your doctors advice with the vaccine


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


Lovwely sunrise.
Paddle boats are so lovley to look at aren't they?
How precious is first day at school?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning/evening Darowil and Julie! I'm first up here (not 8am yet) and just about to go and buy the newspaper at the wee shop in the village. Another nice day here - we have been so lucky with the weather, and even better it's been raining at home! :mrgreen: Going to visit either Brodie Castle or Fort George today, I'll check in again later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking how useful it would be too. Pretty easy for me, black.


Not sure you can call mine black even. Pout the water over the tea bag and take the teabag out! I was making a cup of tea for a couple one day and she said just use the same tea bag for us- so I did and then used it for me as well! The 3 of us were all very happy with our cup of tea as well. I don't though drink a lot of tea, prefer coffee.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning/evening Darowil! I'm first up here (not 8am yet) and just about to go and buy the newspaper at the wee shop in the village. Another nice day here - we have been so lucky with the weather, and even better it's been raining at home! :mrgreen: Going to visit either Brodie Castle or Fort George today, I'll check in again later.


evening for me- well almost. I should be downstairs cooking tea for visitors and tidying the benches and table. David swept the floors and I dusted so we are part way there! Better make sure the toilet gets done too.
Have a lovely day. Would love to be back in Scotland again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Did anyone see this in the other days Digest? John Cleeses take on the Syria crisis http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197233-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, I've heard the same point made about gynecologists.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not sure which sounds worse (dentist or gynecologist). 
I get a giggle everytime Gigi posts (and not just because of her posts which are worth a giggle in themsleves). But becuase the Inodnesian for tooth is gigi and dentist is doctor gigi. So I am forever thinking of dentists when she is posting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> DH wants some company and since I am caught up I guess I will humor him - good time to get some knitting done....... ttyl


Unreasonable creatures aren't they wanting us to spend some time with them? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well i have caught up here- better go and get organised for our guests or we won't be eating!

Page 75 and Iv'e just noticed that there is a Edit Topic Title link up above the Bookmark and Unwatch links. How useful for when you do something wrong- like the wrong date to be able to edit it. (It would only be me but it took me long enough to notice it as I'm sure it must have been there all week). I just checked the last topic I started and it doesn't have this link. Don't knoiw if that means it is very new or only stays a while. Starting another topic tonight or tomorrow (depeending on when our guest leave) so will have to watch it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> OK Girl, YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK! RIGHT. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday, Kate. Sounds like you had a great one.
> 
> Good news, Dawn. And your minivacation looks like it was nice. Such a happy smiling couple! And DGS is so cute. My DS sent pix of his bunch on the first day of school to me. I hate that I miss those days.
> 
> ...


glad you are doing better, that little boy is growing so fast. pulling up and next walking LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick update to answer question about "where is Marianne". Just got off skype with her. She is really swamped caring for her mom right now. It is very time consuming and she also is medicating her dog PJ. She sends her love and prayers for all but right now is having to cut back on KTP just to be able to concentrate on her mom.


please let her know that she is so missed, I am praying for her and her mom, I know how hard it is so I pray her strenght, and peace, and healing. tell her I love her. :-D
And thanks Gwen, love you too


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I can't even work out how to turn them on. Not helped when the other day I was wanting to watch something and counted up 5 machines (one was the CD player and I know how to do that one) and 8 remotes! I gather some aren't even part of the things there but how am I meant to ever work it out when some don't even belong? And why do we have 4 units connected to the TV- and we are not big TV wathcers. No sattelite or anything jus thte free to air programmes. One TV, one set top box so we can pick up the digital signal and what are the other 2 I want to know. I THINK one plays DVDs and the other records programs!


 :shock: know what you mean, not that many but same problem


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> being on immunosuppresents it is definitely a case for following your doctors advice with the vaccine


ditto, you don't want to invite trouble


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it! I am soooo proud of myself.


Knew you could! Well done!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


Yay.. now she can get it behind her. I have been there and done that with colstomy bag and reversal and i hope she is as good as i was and am (bowel wise)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


Oh my, just lovely


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

well it's 4:10 am here, and I am still up, can't believe it, didn't take a nap but still up. :roll: will try again and see what happens. :-D
Praying all have a blessed tomorrow, fill with love, hope, healing, peace, strenght, and most of all joy. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I can't even work out how to turn them on. Not helped when the other day I was wanting to watch something and counted up 5 machines (one was the CD player and I know how to do that one) and 8 remotes! I gather some aren't even part of the things there but how am I meant to ever work it out when some don't even belong? And why do we have 4 units connected to the TV- and we are not big TV wathcers. No sattelite or anything jus thte free to air programmes. One TV, one set top box so we can pick up the digital signal and what are the other 2 I want to know. I THINK one plays DVDs and the other records programs!


Know what you mean with so many remotes. Add in phone + mobile phone usually lying nearby and it gets even more confusing. Found myself trying to switch on the TV with the phone the other day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 66. 
Happy Birthday Kate i hope you had a great day.
Thanks everyone for your thoughts for me... No change , trying to get through one day at a time. Today i wasnt quite as shaky (yes i have been to doc and have some medication that will take a while to kick in and i also have small supply of diazapam to take if i really need it). I have eaten a little bit more today and tried to keep busy. I can never eat much at all when i am going through bad times and i cant afford to lose weight really.
I am thinking of all of you and still enjoying your news and photos etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning/evening Darowil and Julie! I'm first up here (not 8am yet) and just about to go and buy the newspaper at the wee shop in the village. Another nice day here - we have been so lucky with the weather, and even better it's been raining at home! :mrgreen: Going to visit either Brodie Castle or Fort George today, I'll check in again later.


Happy sight-seeing Kate!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.

Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.

Thursday photos


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


It is a lovely village!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, how was your day?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 66.
> Happy Birthday Kate i hope you had a great day.
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts for me... No change , trying to get through one day at a time. Today i wasnt quite as shaky (yes i have been to doc and have some medication that will take a while to kick in and i also have small supply of diazapam to take if i really need it). I have eaten a little bit more today and tried to keep busy. I can never eat much at all when i am going through bad times and i cant afford to lose weight really.
> I am thinking of all of you and still enjoying your news and photos etc.


And it is good for us, to see that you are still around! Here's hoping things do resolve for you, before too much longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


Beautiful! I love the ideas in the sewing box!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, how was your day?


Hi Cathy! I had a sort of nothing much day- until I went out at 3 and picked up 3 Camembert cheeses I had been promised. They will help eke out the food this week. I did get a little work done on the Kaya shrug I am making. But I am concerned at the increasing hip/nerve pain I am experiencing. It is making walking/standing quite a mission.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good morning Purplefi! quantities of hugs in your direction! I have a 4th Birthday for my DGS coming up in November- probably be a small Lego gift- as that is what seems to thrill him currently!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


How British. Which means lovely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is good for us, to see that you are still around! Here's hoping things do resolve for you, before too much longer!


Thanks but i dont see a promising outcome... we will see.
Looks like our sunshine has gone again for a few days at least... it has been quite warm here lately till today. They say we are to have a very long hot summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a very quick pop in while I wait for the tea hopefully thicken.l But our think our lasanga will be better eatne with a soup spoon tonight.
Had a smashing time getting organsied. But we do now have a nice clean kitchen floor. 
I had some apple cider (store bought) in the cupboard and thought I would throw them in the fridge. Well I decided to throw one on the floor instead. Still finding bits of the glass, literally from one end of the kitchen to the other and spreading further. But at least the floor is clean. So all in all not the best effort of preparing food etc for guests! But still at tleast we will have food to eat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Julie, here's a picture of the outside of the box, it's like a little suit case made of tin.

Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it! I am soooo proud of myself.


Good for you!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kate, really lovely photos, it looks suvh a pretty village.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks but i dont see a promising outcome... we will see.
> Looks like our sunshine has gone again for a few days at least... it has been quite warm here lately till today. They say we are to have a very long hot summer.


They are not willing to forecast our summer yet- but my gut feeling is we could be in for a scorcher again. Remember Cathy how the pearl is formed, and what a thing of beauty that is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Julie, here's a picture of the outside of the box, it's like a little suit case made of tin.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs xx


Mini mini me is such a busy girl!
At nine o'clock it really is my bed time!
another hug for good measure, for both Cathy and you, Purplefi! Catch up with you later.
Ooooops forgetting that darowil is up too- hugs for you darowil- hope you find all that glass!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick update to answer question about "where is Marianne". Just got off skype with her. She is really swamped caring for her mom right now. It is very time consuming and she also is medicating her dog PJ. She sends her love and prayers for all but right now is having to cut back on KTP just to be able to concentrate on her mom.


Give her my love. I hope her mum is ok?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday, Kate. Sounds like you had a great one.
> 
> Good news, Dawn. And your minivacation looks like it was nice. Such a happy smiling couple! And DGS is so cute. My DS sent pix of his bunch on the first day of school to me. I hate that I miss those days.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. I think creaming the garlic in is a good idea, it will eliminate any chance of tiny pieces in the cookies.

Sounds as if you are going to be busy knitting. Guess I need to et a start on the mittens for this year if I want to get finished.

Your snack sounds delish. Good to hear your cold is on the mend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick update to answer question about "where is Marianne". Just got off skype with her. She is really swamped caring for her mom right now. It is very time consuming and she also is medicating her dog PJ. She sends her love and prayers for all but right now is having to cut back on KTP just to be able to concentrate on her mom.


Sending extra energy and hugs to her.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good morning my sisters and brothers!
> 
> I just heard from my doctor and since "Plan A" didn't work, as hoped, "Plan B" is now in effect...antibiotics are waiting for me at the pharmacy - hooray - finally some relief. I'm not one to ask for meds and generally try to avoid them and use home remedies, if practical, but this "whatever it is" has really thrown me for a loop. I'm a cranky girl with a clogged up head, still sore throat and still "barky" cough that doesn't move any of the crud in my chest AND not much of a voice (which I think DH may actually be enjoying) - ugh. My morning "cuppa" doesn't even taste good...now you know that is bad
> 
> ...


Oh you and I sound like we have the same crud.I am drinking my morning cuppa and about all I can say is, it's hot . My throat feels like it's the size of a pea. Think I could handle it better if I didn't have the pressure headaches along with the other. I drink a lot of hot jasmine tea.
I have been reading along an keeping up,just got nothing to say. 
Prayers for all.

:idea: :|


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure you can call mine black even. Pout the water over the tea bag and take the teabag out! I was making a cup of tea for a couple one day and she said just use the same tea bag for us- so I did and then used it for me as well! The 3 of us were all very happy with our cup of tea as well. I don't though drink a lot of tea, prefer coffee.


Elishia drinks her tea like that too, I like mine stronger. I prefer coffee most of the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a chilly Great Bend. we are at 10.5c/ 51f as of 6:33am.My kind of weather. 

Sending healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all my KTP family. 

Fresh coffee this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


Love the photos thanks for sharing. The sky is lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Know what you mean with so many remotes. Add in phone + mobile phone usually lying nearby and it gets even more confusing. Found myself trying to switch on the TV with the phone the other day!


It isn't always easier with only one remote. Mine is a universal and works all the devices, I have turned on the CD player when meaning to turn on the tv. It took me forever to figure it out. The teens had it figured the first day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


By now it is good afternoon. Our temp has dropped considerably, from 26.6c/ 80f a couple days ago. Autumn has arrived I do think.

I see your trees are turning colours too. Such a pretty time of year. Love little Madame's sewing box.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a very quick pop in while I wait for the tea hopefully thicken.l But our think our lasanga will be better eatne with a soup spoon tonight.
> Had a smashing time getting organsied. But we do now have a nice clean kitchen floor.
> I had some apple cider (store bought) in the cupboard and thought I would throw them in the fridge. Well I decided to throw one on the floor instead. Still finding bits of the glass, literally from one end of the kitchen to the other and spreading further. But at least the floor is clean. So all in all not the best effort of preparing food etc for guests! But still at tleast we will have food to eat.


Lasagna sounds good even when eaten with a spoon. 
You see there was the problem you should have put the cider into the fridge instead of throwing it.  It doesn't matter how well I clean the glass up. I still seem to find some days later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Darowil thanks so much for reminding me that I have been a member for a year. Zoe knew that but life has been so hectic I wasn't sure what month I joined the Tea Party. My life has been better for meeting you all.[/quote]

Our lives have been all the better for having you here. With your generosity in setting up workshops to sharing your wonderful artwork! 
My sister is always glad when peole enjoy her pictures. She came late to her love of horses....most adolescent girls fall in love with horses...she waited until she was in her 50's. About horses, she's like me about water. I love seeing the ocean and being near it but NEVER want to be IN it...she's the same about horses....she admires them, loves to be around them, take pictures, etc. but has no desire to ride one!!
Glad to hear the dentist visits are not traumatic. But even more glad that your shoulder is feeling much better.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone hear how Jinx's surgery went? So many prayers for her.
XO


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


You and the DH are a lovely couple. You don't look old enough to have grandchildren Looks like a great weekend.
The gs looks like he's excited about school starting.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


Loved seeing the pictures. Looks like the perfect place to get away for some quiet time.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


We're supposed to, also, have a very warm day today and cooler tomorrow! 
I see MiniFi is visiting the gd and her sewing box! LOL!
Thanks for the beautiful primrose and the serene garden pictures!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


OOPS!! Just saw MiniFi visiting the primrose, too..she sure gets around!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Julie, here's a picture of the outside of the box, it's like a little suit case made of tin.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs xx


And I see MiniFi is still on the move!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending extra energy and hugs to her.


Lovely roses although I almost got a headache from the fast movement of the slideshow!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Kate. It looks like an ideal place to vacation. And good weather is such a plus. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very interesting and lovely photos Kate. I find it so interesting to see the variety in homes/villages/towns between countries. It looks like a lovely place to be.


KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love spotting Minime among the primroses. What a brilliant yellow the flower is; very nice. Love the garden picture with what I assume is Mr. P and GK.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cool flashes of flowers


NanaCaren said:


> Sending extra energy and hugs to her.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


Oh my, beautiful, the color I love it. it's warm, mini Fi, is just to busy  
Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kathy Emmett is so cute! I love it when they are starting to pull themselves up on things, seeing the amazement on their faces is the best.

Kate such beautiful pictures, I would love to be there someday. We are all so blessed to be able to see places all over the world thru our KTP family.

Isn't it amazing how far broken glass can go? Find it for days after sometimes.

Our nights and days have been cooler, can feel it in my hip when I sit too long and go to get up. This weekend is sposed to be in the 90s again though.

Caren, love the roses! I admire all of the different things you post. You and Zoe find the most amazing beautiful things to brighten our days!!

I like my tea strong, I generally drink PG Tips and the tea bag stays in till I'm almost done. Couldnt drink it during chemo just didnt taste good so switched to coffee and havent switched back yet.

Thank you all for comments on pictures. DGS loved school, he gets to go two days a week this year, next year I think its three. The interaction with other kids will be good for him. This past year while not a good one medically has been wonderful for DH and I, we (in my opinion) had a good happy marriage prior to my diagnosis we now have a fabulous marriage. Its a shame that it takes something bad to bring about such greatness, I'm so glad we have it though. With him I have the life and love I always dreamed of having as a little girl. Sounds trite that I never dreamed of bigger things for myself as a little girl, all I ever wanted was to be a mom and have the love DH and I have. 

Sorry for going on so long and waxing sappy on you all.

Sugarsugar, Spider, Marianne, Strawberry,Gwenie, SouthernGal, Gottastch, AZsticks and Alan, Sassafrass, Julie, all of you whether mentioned or not are in my thoughts and prayers daily. DH laughed at me over the weekend cause I was missing you all and taking pictures for you and talking of you all often. We had been home maybe 2 - 3 hours and he asked if I had gotten my KTP fix yet.

I slept great last night feel good this morning lots to do today! Im thinking has been a while since we heard from OhioJoy, Nittergma and Angora hope they are just busy with life which does tend to interfere with KTP. Sorry for the novel here, will close and get off my butt.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending extra energy and hugs to her.


OMG!!!! My eyes are so happy, great eye candy, and my heart is happy too.
Thanks.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia drinks her tea like that too, I like mine stronger. I prefer coffee most of the time.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a chilly Great Bend. we are at 10.5c/ 51f as of 6:33am.My kind of weather.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all my KTP family.
> 
> Fresh coffee this morning.


OH my, you really know how to get a girl started,  with beautiful coffee, and a place to think. Thanks it's so nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


More lovely photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


Thanks for the photos this morning, Purple. They are wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB, Emmet is adorable. GAGESMOM: Congratulations on congquering fear. Good job. DAROWIL: Love pis of Findhorn. Have new SMART tv that does internet, 3D, etc. But has three remotes and a keyboard to use. I can finally watch DVD and am typing this on SMART tv as IPad not charged. DAROWIL: ah yes the old break glass on kitchen floor trick. I am quite adept at it. PURPLEFI: love pics. PUPLOVER: Love DGS pic.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Accolades being giving to our KTPer Gagesmom!!!!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197857-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Accolades being giving to our KTPer Gagesmom!!!!!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197857-1.html


Good job Gage's mom !


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> K This past year while not a good one medically has been wonderful for DH and I, we (in my opinion) had a good happy marriage prior to my diagnosis we now have a fabulous marriage. Its a shame that it takes something bad to bring about such greatness, I'm so glad we have it though. With him I have the life and love I always dreamed of having as a little girl. Sounds trite that I never dreamed of bigger things for myself as a little girl, all I ever wanted was to be a mom and have the love DH and I have.
> 
> .


I am so glad that you have such a wonderful gift of a 
great marriage -- I am fortunate that way too. I try not to wax poetic about Pat and I but I was like you - although I had a very unhappy childhood and teens- and really didn't expect to ever be able find someone who cared about me -I didn't feel I was worth it . I had no self esteem and 
he has made me feel that I am worthwhile - and able to do everything I want to do.

Tough times and good times - doesn't matter. But the tough times are what glue you together as things are in perspective.

I am so glad for you. I feel it likely made a huge difference while you were fighting chemo and other bad treatments, and the fear, to know he was covering your back completely.

I still pinch myself as we both knew instantly -- and I couldn't believe it and I didn't trust it until I was in the same room with him and then it was right. I am many years older than you and it doesn't go away if you both live it every day --

It does work both way- you must be pretty a fine person for him to care about you that much - believe it - that was the hardest part for me -- to believe I deserved him.
I thank God every day of my life -- it still takes work, but I know nothing I can ever do or nothing he can ever do will change how we feel about each other.

Love to you both and hats off to both of you.

There are lots of us out there in the world--
Shirley


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so glad that you have such a wonderful gift of a
> great marriage -- I am fortunate that way too. I try not to wax poetic about Pat and I but I was like you - although I had a very unhappy childhood and teens- and really didn't expect to ever be able find someone who cared about me -I didn't feel I was worth it . I had no self esteem and
> he has made me feel that I am worthwhile - and able to do everything I want to do.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Shirley, feel the same way about my DH. We are so lucky.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love seeing the adventures of mini purple Fi, what a buys lady and into the sewing box!! What is next?? Have to be careful not to get shut in the box and disappear.
Julie, hope you are having brighter days. It is hard to feel all alone. Have moved a lot and have had that feeling many times. I so wish I could give you a hug and a smile. 
Gwen, hope you are not having a lot of pain to deal with, I am sure you are trying to get organized before the surgery. Thinking of you.will you be able to knit after the surgery or will there be restrictions on that??


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Oh you and I sound like we have the same crud.I am drinking my morning cuppa and about all I can say is, it's hot . My throat feels like it's the size of a pea. Think I could handle it better if I didn't have the pressure headaches along with the other. I drink a lot of hot jasmine tea.
> I have been reading along an keeping up,just got nothing to say.
> Prayers for all. [quote/]
> 
> Oh dear, Souther Gal, I hope you feel better soon. A person doesn't realize how badly you feel until you start to feel better...what a luxury to breath freely in through my nose and not cough because of the throat!!! Keep drinking your tea! I've been drinking lemon tea with a little honey...helps the sore throat  Take care!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love seeing the adventures of mini purple Fi, what a buys lady and into the sewing box!! What is next?? Have to be careful not to get shut in the box and disappear.
> Julie, hope you are having brighter days. It is hard to feel all alone. Have moved a lot and have had that feeling many times. I so wish I could give you a hug and a smile.
> Gwen, hope you are not having a lot of pain to deal with, I am sure you are trying to get organized before the surgery. Thinking of you.will you be able to knit after the surgery or will there be restrictions on that??


Thanks Spider, your kindness helps!

I am a very visual person- and todays uplift has come once again from Kaikoura down in the South Island (Te Wai Pounamu) 
Sunrise a day or two ago
and an overview of the Township.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you and I sound like we have the same crud.I am drinking my morning cuppa and about all I can say is, it's hot . My throat feels like it's the size of a pea. Think I could handle it better if I didn't have the pressure headaches along with the other. I drink a lot of hot jasmine tea.
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you and I sound like we have the same crud.I am drinking my morning cuppa and about all I can say is, it's hot . My throat feels like it's the size of a pea. Think I could handle it better if I didn't have the pressure headaches along with the other. I drink a lot of hot jasmine tea.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Kathy, does this mean you also are starting to feel a little better?


Yes ma'am...thankfully...I'm on the mend now    Just wish my voice would cooperate. I am still squeaky without much volume.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes ma'am...thankfully...I'm on the mend now


That is so good to hear- so you are getting some stitching done?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good to hear- so you are getting some stitching done?


I've been trying but not having much luck...knit 3 rows, frog back 4. I'm hoping my foggy brain will cooperate now too that the other meds are out of my system


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've been trying but not having much luck...knit 3 rows, frog back 4. I'm hoping my foggy brain will cooperate now too that the other meds are out of my system


Indeed I hope so too! It is hard when one just can't get the stitching to work!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Now I'm looking through my computer files for a little gnome that could be a Christmas ornament that I saved. Can't remember if it is knit or crocheted AND I can't remember which file I stuck it in...so much for being organized! I want to look it over...might be a fun thing to do for my family...send e-mails with a photo of where the mini gnome is (kind of like MiniFi and MiniMiniFi) leading up to our Thanksgiving - which is always at my house


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Now I'm looking through my computer files for a little gnome that could be a Christmas ornament that I saved. Can't remember if it is knit or crocheted AND I can't remember which file I stuck it in...so much for being organized! I want to look it over...might be a fun thing to do for my family...send e-mails with a photo of where the mini gnome is (kind of like MiniFi and MiniMiniFi) leading up to our Thanksgiving - which is always at my house


Good luck for the hunt- one needs an index of files I find!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Now I'm looking through my computer files for a little gnome that could be a Christmas ornament that I saved. Can't remember if it is knit or crocheted AND I can't remember which file I stuck it in...so much for being organized! I want to look it over...might be a fun thing to do for my family...send e-mails with a photo of where the mini gnome is (kind of like MiniFi and MiniMiniFi) leading up to our Thanksgiving - which is always at my house


If it is crocheted pass it along!!! Would love to try one.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Found it! I thought I had a pretty good system going, for my indexing, but I guess one would need to actually copy and save the pattern for that to work correctly - LOL! I originally saw this on a blog where the person used the "Amigurumi Gnome" pattern (free) from www.lionbrand.com but left the arms and legs off, because she thought it was cuter that way. 

I thought it would be a cute little "stashbuster" for extra yarn ends. I thought it would be a fun twist from the usual Christmas decorations I try to make each year


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Or else there is always the "Christmas Pickle" that I've been dying to make too


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry for going on so long and waxing sappy on you all.

I slept great last night feel good this morning lots to do today! Im thinking has been a while since we heard from OhioJoy, Nittergma and Angora hope they are just busy with life which does tend to interfere with KTP. Sorry for the novel here, will close and get off my butt.[/quote]

No one is ever sappy for loving their DH and family....I'm delighted that you have such a wonderful, supportive DH and a family that I'm sure love you as much as you love them!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick note to say that I am thinking of you. 

Dawn...So glad to hear that tests went well. What a huge sigh of relief.

Gwen...thanks for the update on Marianne. I thought she might be pretty occupied with Mom's needs. So glad that you and DH were able to visit her and just give her a bit of a break.

Rookie...thanks for the wonderful update on Jynx. Let her know that we have been praying for her and all those prayers have really been answered so wonderfully.

Julie...Love the photos of your area. So wonderful to see.

I need to get going to work so off I go. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kathy Emmett is so sweet. Look at him go. 

Sassafras thank you for your hearty congrats on going to the dentist. I was beyond terrirfied but once the lorazepam kicked in and helped me to calm down I got through it. This dentist is a wonderful lady and I am so happy to have met her. I go back on the 18th. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Met friend for walk with Maya so had nice chat. 
PurpleFi: love to see mini PurpleFi by Budha.
Julie pics amazing. How I'd like too visit.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

My oven died a few weeks ago and I have a new stove that I very happy with. It looks beautiful and cooks and bakes very nicely.

This morning, my dryer died. I have a still wet load in the dryer and a wet load in the washer so its off to the laundromat and then the appliance store. We decided to get a new washer as well since they are both the same age.i think that it is close to 25 years so we have gotten our money's worth. It will be good to get something that is energy efficient.

I hope this is the end of unexpected large purchases for awhile!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just a quick note to say that I am thinking of you...
> 
> Julie...Love the photos of your area. So wonderful to see.
> 
> I need to get going to work so off I go. Have a wonderful day.


Dear Pacer, I love them too, which is why I post them, but they are about 7 -8 hundred miles to the south of me- I am in the North Island (Te Ika a Maaui) where most of our landscape is quite different- certainly the vegetation can be different- I just think Kaikoura is so beautiful, and this photographer Andrew Spencer is taking consistently lovely shots. The other photographer is known as the Factory- not sure if it is one person or more.
I am intending to get out with my camera to take some local shots- but probably will not do this until I am back from Sydney- so sometime in October.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Met friend for walk with Maya so had nice chat.
> PurpleFi: love to see mini PurpleFi by Budha.
> Julie pics amazing. How I'd like too visit.


If you do, it would be great to meet up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> My oven died a few weeks ago and I have a new stove that I very happy with. It looks beautiful and cooks and bakes very nicely.
> 
> This morning, my dryer died. I have a still wet load in the dryer and a wet load in the washer so its off to the laundromat and then the appliance store. We decided to get a new washer as well since they are both the same age.i think that it is close to 25 years so we have gotten our money's worth. It will be good to get something that is energy efficient.
> 
> I hope this is the end of unexpected large purchases for awhile!


I would hope so too, for you! But as you say 25 years is pretty good going!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

[
Gwen.....some interesting additions to the Model A!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't forget to keep Jynx in our prayers this week. I believe she has her surgery soon .
> 
> I have a friend whose husband has had two mild strokes and has to have at least one valve replaced on Wednesday in Edmonton.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! On their way....over & over


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Blues Festival was winderful, hot n humid but musuc was great!! We did not get any rain down there, a half inch here at home and some branchs down no damage.
> 
> Sale went okay, sold a lot of the large items I didnt think would sell. Having our Threshermans Reunion going on up the road from us probably helped. Putting an ad in the paper for next weekend.
> 
> ...


Glad the sale went well. Tell you mom not to let her friends' rub off on her! Good luck with the tests tomorrow....have fun at preschool!   
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey girls I'm checking in to let you know that I'm safe and sound classes are good and I like em


Glad you are safe from the storm. Good classes are great. It can be a long term of the professor/class is tedious. We're expecting straight As!   
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I stupidly had to let go all the CD players at the point I thought I was going to move- the one I thought I would use was taken to Australia unexpectedly- because it did belong to Fale, and I knew he was missing it. Which left me with only the DVD players, and the laptop to play anything on- I need to get more music back into my life.
> 
> Julie, Hope you ol' zip comes back soon! We are all here for you. If we could sing we'd sing you a song! Imagine in your head all of the KTPers singing a rousing version of your favorite tune....what is your favorite tune?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello from a cool rainy seattle. the weekend was lovely in Olympia - in the 80's the whole time.
> 
> i'm feeling very out of the loop - missing what is going on in your lives. I will be home Monday evening - will be glad to be there and sleep in my own bed - giving hickory a hug.
> 
> ...


So glad you are having a fun trip...loved seeing some of your exploits! And you come home to a "new" home! IS this too much excitement? :lol: :lol: 
Welcome home!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If directions say "Sl 1 purlwise" would you do it with yarn front or back?


front....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Absolutely! On their way....over & over


My Friend's husband came through the valve replacement surgery with no problems. They were very concerned as he has had two strokes in the past year and were worried about the surgery. They are hoping that the stroke situation will now be solved with the new valve which needed to be done anyway. Marie (my friend) sends thanks for all your prayers -- I thank you all too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

truth be told - I had put it away and forgotten about the poor bunny until you posted the kitty. Out of sight out of my mind............ or just out of my mind period!!!


darowil said:


> Oh dear- and there are 3 peices to the kitty!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks all for the support.. And prayers... it means the world. Can't wait to be.back for real.... I think I'm going to put the computer up and knit until the news is over... Then ask for a sleeping pill. Sure would be nice to sleep all week! Guess my motto for the week will have to be No pain, No gain. I know I'll be good once the nose tube is out..... 3 days.. Surely I can do 3 days. Missing you all.


Praying for the best of best results.....take care!
Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unreasonable creatures aren't they wanting us to spend some time with them? :-D :-D :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have it on my page............


darowil said:


> Well i have caught up here- better go and get organised for our guests or we won't be eating!
> 
> Page 75 and Iv'e just noticed that there is a Edit Topic Title link up above the Bookmark and Unwatch links. How useful for when you do something wrong- like the wrong date to be able to edit it. (It would only be me but it took me long enough to notice it as I'm sure it must have been there all week). I just checked the last topic I started and it doesn't have this link. Don't knoiw if that means it is very new or only stays a while. Starting another topic tonight or tomorrow (depeending on when our guest leave) so will have to watch it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

duh.......... probably because you started the topic......


darowil said:


> Well i have caught up here- better go and get organised for our guests or we won't be eating!
> 
> Page 75 and Iv'e just noticed that there is a Edit Topic Title link up above the Bookmark and Unwatch links. How useful for when you do something wrong- like the wrong date to be able to edit it. (It would only be me but it took me long enough to notice it as I'm sure it must have been there all week). I just checked the last topic I started and it doesn't have this link. Don't knoiw if that means it is very new or only stays a while. Starting another topic tonight or tomorrow (depeending on when our guest leave) so will have to watch it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

wonderful pictures Kate - I love the older cottages - so cute.


KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

In my thoughts...........


sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 66.
> Happy Birthday Kate i hope you had a great day.
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts for me... No change , trying to get through one day at a time. Today i wasnt quite as shaky (yes i have been to doc and have some medication that will take a while to kick in and i also have small supply of diazapam to take if i really need it). I have eaten a little bit more today and tried to keep busy. I can never eat much at all when i am going through bad times and i cant afford to lose weight really.
> I am thinking of all of you and still enjoying your news and photos etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's darling...that's what kid's used to carry their school lunches...So darling! I agree to start them young and they'll take to things naturally. Although, I have to say, one daughter picked it all up and the other is helpless when it comes to that sort of thing....can't even (or pretends not to) sew on a button!! But, she can develop personalize cardiac stem cells for a particular patient to heal their heart...so I guess she's focused her energies positively.



PurpleFi said:


> Evening Julie, here's a picture of the outside of the box, it's like a little suit case made of tin.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

cute little sewing box - I was just pawing through mine and I really need to tidy it up. When Mom died (4 years today as a matter of fact) I took home a lot of her sewing sundries...and I have never properly sorted through the combination of mine and hers.... that might be a good way to think of her today!!!thanks for sharing your pictures Purple-


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It was very warm yesterday and will be again today, but the temp is supposed to drop by 10 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> Special hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Thursday photos


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I stupidly had to let go all the CD players at the point I thought I was going to move- the one I thought I would use was taken to Australia unexpectedly- because it did belong to Fale, and I knew he was missing it. Which left me with only the DVD players, and the laptop to play anything on- I need to get more music back into my life.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> truth be told - I had put it away and forgotten about the poor bunny until you posted the kitty. Out of sight out of my mind............ or just out of my mind period!!!


tut tut tut!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

oh what a mess - I have ceramic tile floors and when I drop something it shatters in a million pieces.......


darowil said:


> Just a very quick pop in while I wait for the tea hopefully thicken.l But our think our lasanga will be better eatne with a soup spoon tonight.
> Had a smashing time getting organsied. But we do now have a nice clean kitchen floor.
> I had some apple cider (store bought) in the cupboard and thought I would throw them in the fridge. Well I decided to throw one on the floor instead. Still finding bits of the glass, literally from one end of the kitchen to the other and spreading further. But at least the floor is clean. So all in all not the best effort of preparing food etc for guests! But still at tleast we will have food to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> oh what a mess - I have ceramic tile floors and when I drop something it shatters in a million pieces.......


BUT they would be nice in your climate, surely? [I do understand about shattered glass!]


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> oh what a mess - I have ceramic tile floors and when I drop something it shatters in a million pieces.......


Must be something catching! I picked lots of wild blackberries to make jelly jam, simmered them then put them through a jelly bag to strain, whilst mending the vacuum which had a busted belt. The bag was suspended above a basin to catch the drips of lovely blackberry juice on the kitchen counter, and I'm sure you can guess what happened next! (Suspended bag fell with an almighty splash into the filtered juice which splashed all over the counter, floor, kitchen cupboards and the fridge.) I'm still trying to get the stains out of the vinyl flooring, and the fridge door. At least the counter cleaned up nicely. Of course I got splashed too but was wearing old clothes as I expected to be doing lots of messy jobs today, but some hit my hair and attracted a wasp. I was very brave and just avoided trying to swat it as I knew it would be tangled in my hair and sting me if I did. After about 10 minutes (honestly was that long) it finally flew away.....
Anyway, I retrieved the remains of the blackberry juice and re-hung the jelly bag to finish the straining, and have just made ONE large jar of bramble jelly, plus a little bit over. It had better taste good!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> cute little sewing box - I was just pawing through mine and I really need to tidy it up. When Mom died (4 years today as a matter of fact) I took home a lot of her sewing sundries...and I have never properly sorted through the combination of mine and hers.... that might be a good way to think of her today!!!thanks for sharing your pictures Purple-


Hard when you realise the date isn't it. I've got 2 sewing boxes, one belonging to my mum and one that was my aunt's, plus a box of reels of thread that belonged to a cousin of my dad. Don't think I've ever bought a reel of thread or anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> cute little sewing box - I was just pawing through mine and I really need to tidy it up. When Mom died (4 years today as a matter of fact) I took home a lot of her sewing sundries...and I have never properly sorted through the combination of mine and hers.... that might be a good way to think of her today!!!thanks for sharing your pictures Purple-


Hope most of the memories are good ones!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider, your kindness helps!
> 
> I am a very visual person- and todays uplift has come once again from Kaikoura down in the South Island (Te Wai Pounamu)
> Sunrise a day or two ago
> and an overview of the Township.


OH my, it's so beautiful, it's hard to believe that this is a part of earth,  the colors of the sky is awesome, and the view over looking the town is breath taking. Thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH my, it's so beautiful, it's hard to believe that this is a part of earth,  the colors of the sky is awesome, and the view over looking the town is breath taking. Thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My pleasure!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I went out for the papers early this morning and took some more pics. Findhorn is such a lovely wee fishing village with lots of lanes with just grass paths between the houses, as well as proper roads, of course! Many of the original cottages have been modernised and a lot of new builds are made in the same sort of style to fit in. I think that a lot of the houses are holiday homes.


Lovely pics of Findhorn village. I remember reading about the community there in the 80s but have never ever been there. Yet another place I must see for myself sometime.
Oh, and a late wish for a happy birthday, Kate.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My Friend's husband came through the valve replacement surgery with no problems. They were very concerned as he has had two strokes in the past year and were worried about the surgery. They are hoping that the stroke situation will now be solved with the new valve which needed to be done anyway. Marie (my friend) sends thanks for all your prayers -- I thank you all too.


Another answered prayer.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Must be something catching! I picked lots of wild blackberries to make jelly jam, simmered them then put them through a jelly bag to strain, whilst mending the vacuum which had a busted belt. The bag was suspended above a basin to catch the drips of lovely blackberry juice on the kitchen counter, and I'm sure you can guess what happened next! (Suspended bag fell with an almighty splash into the filtered juice which splashed all over the counter, floor, kitchen cupboards and the fridge.) I'm still trying to get the stains out of the vinyl flooring, and the fridge door. At least the counter cleaned up nicely. Of course I got splashed too but was wearing old clothes as I expected to be doing lots of messy jobs today, but some hit my hair and attracted a wasp. I was very brave and just avoided trying to swat it as I knew it would be tangled in my hair and sting me if I did. After about 10 minutes (honestly was that long) it finally flew away.....
> Anyway, I retrieved the remains of the blackberry juice and re-hung the jelly bag to finish the straining, and have just made ONE large jar of bramble jelly, plus a little bit over. It had better taste good!!


HAHAHAHA, TNS...are you sure we aren't related? Things like that happen to me all the time! I am sure your jelly will be delicious!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems that my decision has been made for me, as to whether I should attend dear niece's baby shower on Sunday or not. DH is coming down with my bug and I certainly wouldn't want to unknowingly pass along some live bug to her. As DH likes to say, "That seals the deal" - lol. 

I have been busy this morning and sewed all the buttons on the sweaters and bib overalls. Everything is in the washer now. Before I pack it up to send, I will take a photo. It has been fun to make stuff and I know dear niece will get a kick out of the camo-bibs and the puppy with the camo-collar


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Thursday! Just checking in to say hello.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to let you know that I have been waiting for a delivery due 3-4. It didn't turn up. I checked to see before I called them and you guessed-wrong day. I had ordered for Friday and it is only Thursday!! Oh dear. To all making mistakes, take care. To all with problems I hope you have a good resolution soon. All requesting them are in my prayers. Not long to your holiday, Julie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> HAHAHAHA, TNS...are you sure we aren't related? Things like that happen to me all the time! I am sure your jelly will be delicious!!!


I think we must be..... It wasn't even my kitchen, I'm staying with my brother for a few weeks! Luckily he isn't house proud, just the opposite so I've been doing lots of clearing up whilst he is out working all hours, and caring for his various adopted animals (2 dogs, 6 rabbits)

Happy vibes coming over the ocean to you from here. Look after yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just to let you know that I have been waiting for a delivery due 3-4. It didn't turn up. I checked to see before I called them and you guessed-wrong day. I had ordered for Friday and it is only Thursday!! Oh dear. To all making mistakes, take care. To all with problems I hope you have a good resolution soon. All requesting them are in my prayers. Not long to your holiday, Julie.


Three weeks in fact + two days!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, I can see the mess and that has happened to me. Just when I am trying to be so careful. 
Kathy so glad you are feeling better, sounds like you are back planning and accomplishing so much.
Need to go and finish this ripple afghan I have been working on, only a couple of more rows and then it will be done. Maybe a Christmas gift for someone. Then started a baby one for the donation box. It isn't as wide as I wanted so may have to add some borders around it.
Hope all are having a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from a still very warm Surrey. The gks went home this afternoon and I have been taking it easy. Mr P has moved 2 tons of topsoil with a little help from GS while I made Little Madam and apron and headband so she could play at being waitress.
I was supposed to go out this evening but just felt a bit too tired and did not want to push myself too much.

Sending hugs and vibes to all of you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh thank you!! I love John Cleese!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a still very warm Surrey. The gks went home this afternoon and I have been taking it easy. Mr P has moved 2 tons of topsoil with a little help from GS while I made Little Madam and apron and headband so she could play at being waitress.
> I was supposed to go out this evening but just felt a bit too tired and did not want to push myself too much.
> 
> Sending hugs and vibes to all of you.


What a busy lady you have been, sounds like fun was had by all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> What a busy lady you have been, sounds like fun was had by all.


Hi Spider, how are you. Oh yes I made gs a phone case as well.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


Lovely work! I am sure she will be pleased!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


What a lovely lot of knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm having an early night. Might be more with it tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love going through the sewing boxes. I have my DH's grandmother's, my Mom's and my MIL's. I like the one from DH's grandmother since it is a cookie tin that was covered with contact paper....I think we all made something like that during our 4-H meetings. I love the thimbles, wooden spools and darning eggs I found in them.



KateB said:


> Hard when you realise the date isn't it. I've got 2 sewing boxes, one belonging to my mum and one that was my aunt's, plus a box of reels of thread that belonged to a cousin of my dad. Don't think I've ever bought a reel of thread or anything else.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie and Kate - love the pictures...a couple more places I'd love to visit some day. Thank you for posting these photos so we could enjoy them vicariously.

Love the knitting for the new baby---beautiful work. I especially love seeing the finished camo bibs with feet and the sweaters. You've been very busy and have some lovely things. Sorry you won't be able to go to the baby shower---but best you and DH get all better.

Today is a school holiday - so DH and DGS are here. So much for me getting any knitting done today.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I feel for you purl2diva, we went through that a few years back, fridge then stove, dryer repaired washer is now broke but parts are only $16 online and DH can fix thankfully!! Hopethis is the end of it for you!

quote=purl2diva]My oven died a few weeks ago and I have a new stove that I very happy with. It looks beautiful and cooks and bakes very nicely.

This morning, my dryer died. I have a still wet load in the dryer and a wet load in the washer so its off to the laundromat and then the appliance store. We decided to get a new washer as well since they are both the same age.i think that it is close to 25 years so we have gotten our money's worth. It will be good to get something that is energy efficient.

I hope this is the end of unexpected large purchases for awhile![/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


Very nice knitting! Im sure it will all be loved


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


They are wonderful -- you do such beautiful knitting. Someone is sure going to be happy with those gifts. congratulations on your knitting! (you know already how I admire what you do)


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The knitting is beautiful , everyone is going to have so much fun looking at it all and you did a great job. Lucky baby.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been going through a lot of our photos and found one of our little cabin in the woods - the one where 'little joe' our baby moose that grew into a huge bull, and who wintered on our property while we were in Arizona used to be when we came home. 

\One year I planted Sunflowers all around our 'meadow' and the birds spent the following autumn eating the seeds. The squirrels would climb up the stem and fill their cheek pouches with the seeds and race away to hide them in t their stash, to use during the winter. 
this was where we spent our summers when we wintered in Arizona -- it is where I did all my stepping stones - We visited the same place on the long weekend (last Saturday and a house is being built right where the sunflowers are -- Some stepping stones are still there and the little cabin has a new roof. It warmed our hearts to see that someone else was going to enjoy our lovely little acreage. Behind the meadow and cabin is the forest and we cut out a path winding through it from the cabin to the other end of the meadow. 

Such memories. Busy, happy life in Arizona, quiet peaceful, place to come and spend the summers- animals, birds so wonderful.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the knitting comments. I knit no better than anyone else here. We all love to knit and we rock!!!!!  

Love the cabin in the woods, Shirley...soooooo peaceful. I could certainly see you there happily making stepping stones. I love that kind of setting myself. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, what a wonderful place to have been. I can see why you have such fond memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie and Kate - love the pictures...a couple more places I'd love to visit some day. Thank you for posting these photos so we could enjoy them vicariously.
> 
> Love the knitting for the new baby---beautiful work. I especially love seeing the finished camo bibs with feet and the sweaters. You've been very busy and have some lovely things. Sorry you won't be able to go to the baby shower---but best you and DH get all better.
> 
> Today is a school holiday - so DH and DGS are here. So much for me getting any knitting done today.


Thanks Rookie!

Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My Friend's husband came through the valve replacement surgery with no problems. They were very concerned as he has had two strokes in the past year and were worried about the surgery. They are hoping that the stroke situation will now be solved with the new valve which needed to be done anyway. Marie (my friend) sends thanks for all your prayers -- I thank you all too.


That's wonderful news!! Prayers answered once again!!
I know it's a great relief for everyone.
JuneK


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


Lovely scarf Julie. I love that colourway.I have one in pinks/purples to do. By the way , no sign of asbestos in hubbies lungs so greatly relieved. x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's darling...that's what kid's used to carry their school lunches...So darling! I agree to start them young and they'll take to things naturally. Although, I have to say, one daughter picked it all up and the other is helpless when it comes to that sort of thing....can't even (or pretends not to) sew on a button!! But, she can develop personalize cardiac stem cells for a particular patient to heal their heart...so I guess she's focused her energies positively.


If your daughter can do that, sewing on a button is minor stuff....
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> Lovely scarf Julie. I love that colourway.I have one in pinks/purples to do. By the way , no sign of asbestos in hubbies lungs so greatly relieved. x


Oh my goodness that is such a relief for you- the ramifications of Asbestosis (?sp) are something one does NOT want! 
I am thinking of wearing the Sashay scarf with my red merino top (manufactured).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


That is going to be very well-dressed baby. I'm sure your niece will be delighted! They're lovely.
JuneK


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I know. It has been a worrying few weeks. 
That should look lovely Julie.x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been going through a lot of this was where we spent our summers when we wintered in Arizona -- it is where I did all my stepping stones - We visited the same place on the long weekend (last Saturday and a house is being built right where the sunflowers are -- Some stepping stones are still there and the little cabin has a new roof. It warmed our hearts to see that someone else was going to enjoy our lovely little acreage. Behind the meadow and cabin is the forest and we cut out a path winding through it from the cabin to the other end of the meadow.
> Such memories. Busy, happy life in Arizona, quiet peaceful, place to come and spend the summers- animals, birds so wonderful.


What a lovely place....so glad someone is appreciating it now!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


That is a beautiful scarf and should look great with many items of clothing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


That's lovely, Julie. Such a beautiful, bright color!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

oddball said:


> Lovely scarf Julie. I love that colourway.I have one in pinks/purples to do. By the way , no sign of asbestos in hubbies lungs so greatly relieved. x


Yay, good news!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


Nice knitting Julie, should look good with your red top. ;-)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I had to go back and look - missed her the first time!!!


jknappva said:


> OOPS!! Just saw MiniFi visiting the primrose, too..she sure gets around!
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :? Each pattern is 17 rows and as I did not use a lifeline and am not adept at frogging to a specific row I get to start all over. I love to knit :thumbup: just making it last longer right?!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yay, good news!


Thank you Pup lover, it certainly is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mini mini me is such a busy girl!
> At nine o'clock it really is my bed time!
> another hug for good measure, for both Cathy and you, Purplefi! Catch up with you later.
> Ooooops forgetting that darowil is up too- hugs for you darowil- hope you find all that glass!


Think we found it all in the end- the last bit I found was in a cloth I had wiped a food spill with- so ended with the effect of a paper cut on my thumb. 
Unloading the dishwasher last I dropped an empty glass jar and it bounced about 5 times before lying quitelly on the floor- fully intact! Why the one full of apple cider couldn't have bounced I don't know. Would have nbeen so much easier to sweep up clean dry glass! Just as well I went to bed straight after that- or I may have found more things to throw on the floor.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :?
> 
> That can be so annoying. I daren't take a patterned piece to knit at my groups any more as I usually get home and find a mistake that has to be frogged. I tend to do simpler things now and keep the patterned stuff for home. Never mind I get to finish two things about the same time and the exciting thing is choosing the next project.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely roses although I almost got a headache from the fast movement of the slideshow!
> JuneK


I didn't look for too long- I didn't want a headache from them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> I know. It has been a worrying few weeks.
> That should look lovely Julie.x


I love some clashes of colour- some, like orange or yellow with purple do very little for me!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is a beautiful scarf and should look great with many items of clothing.


These yarns that are a pre -formed lace edging in effect are very easy to work quickly with- once you have figured out how to spread it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's lovely, Julie. Such a beautiful, bright color!
> JuneK


It is a red /purple and burnt orange so my previous comment does not fully hold up- but I do like this- soon I hope to trust my budget enough to let me loose again in the wools section of the emporium- there is just so much I would love to be able to buy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Nice knitting Julie, should look good with your red top. ;-)


as I have mentioned the only real problem with these yarns- is spreading them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :? Each pattern is 17 rows and as I did not use a lifeline and am not adept at frogging to a specific row I get to start all over. I love to knit :thumbup: just making it last longer right?!


Oh, groan............ :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


Nice, you do good work,  I know they will love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been going through a lot of our photos and found one of our little cabin in the woods - the one where 'little joe' our baby moose that grew into a huge bull, and who wintered on our property while we were in Arizona used to be when we came home.
> 
> \One year I planted Sunflowers all around our 'meadow' and the birds spent the following autumn eating the seeds. The squirrels would climb up the stem and fill their cheek pouches with the seeds and race away to hide them in t their stash, to use during the winter.
> this was where we spent our summers when we wintered in Arizona -- it is where I did all my stepping stones - We visited the same place on the long weekend (last Saturday and a house is being built right where the sunflowers are -- Some stepping stones are still there and the little cabin has a new roof. It warmed our hearts to see that someone else was going to enjoy our lovely little acreage. Behind the meadow and cabin is the forest and we cut out a path winding through it from the cabin to the other end of the meadow.
> ...


Beautiful, place to spend time in. Lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I got a shingles shot at my pharmacy last winter. From what I understand it's something that has to be refrigerated and after my dr. was hesitant about giving it to me for various reasons, I called my pharmacy and got the shot there. Easy and didn't have to wait very long. I've heard such nightmare storie from people who have had the shingles that I didn't to take the chance of catching it.
> With my Medicare and insurance, it was only $40 but I understand without coverage, it's a couple hundred.
> I'm sorry DH is unsteady on his feet....I know that's a concern for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I think it has to be kept not refrigerated, but frozen, so doctors' offices don't have it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


Just beautiful and the color is great, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Now I'm looking through my computer files for a little gnome that could be a Christmas ornament that I saved. Can't remember if it is knit or crocheted AND I can't remember which file I stuck it in...so much for being organized! I want to look it over...might be a fun thing to do for my family...send e-mails with a photo of where the mini gnome is (kind of like MiniFi and MiniMiniFi) leading up to our Thanksgiving - which is always at my house


Now if you should find it the link would be good- Vicky would love it I'm sure for here yearly gnome for David (as a 5 year old or thereabouts she thought Dad would like one so got him one for Christmas. Whereas as far he is concerned they are irrelevant- they even warrent being disliked- she did of course later learn this about her father so gets him one every Christmas (in various forms). You never know she might even knit him herself! She went back to crotcheting earlier this year why not knitting to?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello again,

Thanks for the comments on my DGGS. He is pulling himself up, walking holding onto the furniture and is a happy little guy. I had so much fun the day he spent with me. Brodee is getting to be a little man now. We made lego planes that he played with for some time. Both are giving their mommies a run for their money. 

Did two short runs today. Both in Ohio. Hopefully tomorrow will bring a bit longer run as the short ones do not pay the bills.

Love the baby outfits, Kathy. Nice job on the knitting. The overalls will be so cute on the little one.

Julie, beautiful pix and that is a lovely scarf. Haven't tried the sashay yarns. Saw a cute little girl's skirt done with it.

Happy to hear of the good medical outcomes. Those who are feeling poorly or getting ready to undergo surgery, continued prayers for you all.

My DS and his bunch had a good time camping over the weekend. Rained all but Sunday but it worked out. Got home to find that one of the upstair's baths pipe had rusted through and while he was showering, all the water went down into his DS's bedroom. Now he has to replace the pipes and part of the ceiling. DS is getting to be a very good handyman. 

Have the cuff done on one of the wristwarmers and need to get it finished. Hopefully I have worked out where the thumb opening needs to be. 

Take care,

OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just beautiful and the color is great, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK - I'm up to pg 78- I need to figure out how to sign up/in for Sorlenna's workshop.... I need to pack a bag for tomorrow and get a few things done around here tonight - we need to be at the hospital at 8AM - I am feeling really stressed.... silly I know, but very real from this side of the keyboard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I hope this is the end of unexpected large purchases for awhile!


How often do they all break down at the same time? The new machines will be so much better than your old ones I'm sure (at least once you get used to them!). And energy efficiency should be much much better than 25 years ago. Have fun shopping
It seems so funny having to go to the laundromat to dry the clothes. I use my dryer maybe once a year- and won't replace this one when it packs up. The sun and wind use a lot less energy than the most energy effiecent dryer! It is the norm here to dry the clothes outside and use a dryer only when it is very wet. And now that they are only 2 of us here we just wait until the weather is better to wash. Sometimes need to hang it inside for a while but not for long usually even during winter most nice days will dry the clothes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Julie, beautiful pix and that is a lovely scarf. Haven't tried the sashay yarns. Saw a cute little girl's skirt done with it.
> 
> OH Kathy


Thank you Kathy- the scarf is a very easy knit- once you figure out how to get it frilling properly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK - I'm up to pg 78- I need to figure out how to sign up/in for Sorlenna's workshop.... I need to pack a bag for tomorrow and get a few things done around here tonight - we need to be at the hospital at 8AM - I am feeling really stressed.... silly I know, but very real from this side of the keyboard.


go to Designer's workshop!

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 it is right at the bottom of my digest!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love it when you wax sappy!!!!!!!!!! And I'm so very happy for you and your DH!! Alan and I always kid each other - life is too short to be unhappy - or too long to be unhappy.... one or the other or both!! Life is good - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Kathy Emmett is so cute! I love it when they are starting to pull themselves up on things, seeing the amazement on their faces is the best.
> 
> Kate such beautiful pictures, I would love to be there someday. We are all so blessed to be able to see places all over the world thru our KTP family.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for this post Shirley - I love to hear about you and Pat!!


Designer1234 said:


> I am so glad that you have such a wonderful gift of a
> great marriage -- I am fortunate that way too. I try not to wax poetic about Pat and I but I was like you - although I had a very unhappy childhood and teens- and really didn't expect to ever be able find someone who cared about me -I didn't feel I was worth it . I had no self esteem and
> he has made me feel that I am worthwhile - and able to do everything I want to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope you both are better soon!!


gottastch said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you and I sound like we have the same crud.I am drinking my morning cuppa and about all I can say is, it's hot . My throat feels like it's the size of a pea. Think I could handle it better if I didn't have the pressure headaches along with the other. I drink a lot of hot jasmine tea.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK - I'm up to pg 78- I need to figure out how to sign up/in for Sorlenna's workshop.... I need to pack a bag for tomorrow and get a few things done around here tonight - we need to be at the hospital at 8AM - I am feeling really stressed.... silly I know, but very real from this side of the keyboard.


Just know that prayers are going up now, :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope so too......... it's hard to spend money on something as mundane as an appliance - but kindof fun to have everything new and shiny!!!!!!!!!!


purl2diva said:


> My oven died a few weeks ago and I have a new stove that I very happy with. It looks beautiful and cooks and bakes very nicely.
> 
> This morning, my dryer died. I have a still wet load in the dryer and a wet load in the washer so its off to the laundromat and then the appliance store. We decided to get a new washer as well since they are both the same age.i think that it is close to 25 years so we have gotten our money's worth. It will be good to get something that is energy efficient.
> 
> I hope this is the end of unexpected large purchases for awhile!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Must be something catching! I picked lots of wild blackberries to make jelly jam, simmered them then put them through a jelly bag to strain, whilst mending the vacuum which had a busted belt. The bag was suspended above a basin to catch the drips of lovely blackberry juice on the kitchen counter, and I'm sure you can guess what happened next! (Suspended bag fell with an almighty splash into the filtered juice which splashed all over the counter, floor, kitchen cupboards and the fridge.) I'm still trying to get the stains out of the vinyl flooring, and the fridge door. At least the counter cleaned up nicely. Of course I got splashed too but was wearing old clothes as I expected to be doing lots of messy jobs today, but some hit my hair and attracted a wasp. I was very brave and just avoided trying to swat it as I knew it would be tangled in my hair and sting me if I did. After about 10 minutes (honestly was that long) it finally flew away.....
> Anyway, I retrieved the remains of the blackberry juice and re-hung the jelly bag to finish the straining, and have just made ONE large jar of bramble jelly, plus a little bit over. It had better taste good!!


At least mine didn't try changing the colour of my kitchen. What a horrid mess to clear up- and to have the wasp buzzing round as well. Surely after that adventure it will good? And by then you will be able to laugh about it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Just know that prayers are going up now, :thumbup:


The same, prayers coming from here also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Thursday! Just checking in to say hello.


hello back


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My Friend's husband came through the valve replacement surgery with no problems. They were very concerned as he has had two strokes in the past year and were worried about the surgery. They are hoping that the stroke situation will now be solved with the new valve which needed to be done anyway. Marie (my friend) sends thanks for all your prayers -- I thank you all too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I would say that in most cases the stem cells are more important than a button..... but I suppose that depends on the button!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> That's darling...that's what kid's used to carry their school lunches...So darling! I agree to start them young and they'll take to things naturally. Although, I have to say, one daughter picked it all up and the other is helpless when it comes to that sort of thing....can't even (or pretends not to) sew on a button!! But, she can develop personalize cardiac stem cells for a particular patient to heal their heart...so I guess she's focused her energies positively.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


Lovely stuff- especially love the sheep cardigan


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

properly chastised!!!......


Lurker 2 said:


> tut tut tut!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes they are very cool in the summer and easy to keep clean with all the dust and an acre of dirt lot. Winter time I put down a big area rug in the living room.


Lurker 2 said:


> BUT they would be nice in your climate, surely? [I do understand about shattered glass!]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been going through a lot of our photos and found one of our little cabin in the woods -


How picturesque


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh what a mess----- I'm glad you got a jar of jam out of it though.


TNS said:


> Must be something catching! I picked lots of wild blackberries to make jelly jam, simmered them then put them through a jelly bag to strain, whilst mending the vacuum which had a busted belt. The bag was suspended above a basin to catch the drips of lovely blackberry juice on the kitchen counter, and I'm sure you can guess what happened next! (Suspended bag fell with an almighty splash into the filtered juice which splashed all over the counter, floor, kitchen cupboards and the fridge.) I'm still trying to get the stains out of the vinyl flooring, and the fridge door. At least the counter cleaned up nicely. Of course I got splashed too but was wearing old clothes as I expected to be doing lots of messy jobs today, but some hit my hair and attracted a wasp. I was very brave and just avoided trying to swat it as I knew it would be tangled in my hair and sting me if I did. After about 10 minutes (honestly was that long) it finally flew away.....
> Anyway, I retrieved the remains of the blackberry juice and re-hung the jelly bag to finish the straining, and have just made ONE large jar of bramble jelly, plus a little bit over. It had better taste good!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Lovely scarf Julie. I love that colourway.I have one in pinks/purples to do. By the way , no sign of asbestos in hubbies lungs so greatly relieved. x


What a relief that is for you both.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hard when you realise the date isn't it. I've got 2 sewing boxes, one belonging to my mum and one that was my aunt's, plus a box of reels of thread that belonged to a cousin of my dad. Don't think I've ever bought a reel of thread or anything else.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They were!! She was a terrific lady and I still think about picking up the phone to share something with her at least once every couple of weeks....


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope most of the memories are good ones!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :? Each pattern is 17 rows and as I did not use a lifeline and am not adept at frogging to a specific row I get to start all over. I love to knit :thumbup: just making it last longer right?!


Well- it is one way of helping the yarn budget go further.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a wonderful package that will be for her to open up - nice job!!!!!!!!!!!


gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love going through the sewing boxes. I have my DH's grandmother's, my Mom's and my MIL's. I like the one from DH's grandmother since it is a cookie tin that was covered with contact paper....I think we all made something like that during our 4-H meetings. I love the thimbles, wooden spools and darning eggs I found in them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK - I'm up to pg 78- I need to figure out how to sign up/in for Sorlenna's workshop.... I need to pack a bag for tomorrow and get a few things done around here tonight - we need to be at the hospital at 8AM - I am feeling really stressed.... silly I know, but very real from this side of the keyboard.


Will be keeping you and DH in our prayers, never silly to be stressed, all kinds of things cause all kinds of stress none of which is good for you, knit it out if you can, we are here for you! Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> My DS and his bunch had a good time camping over the weekend. Rained all but Sunday but it worked out. Got home to find that one of the upstair's baths pipe had rusted through and while he was showering, all the water went down into his DS's bedroom. Now he has to replace the pipes and part of the ceiling. DS is getting to be a very good handyman.
> 
> OH Kathy


What a mess that would have made- and was his DS in the bedroom at the time?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I would be very happy there Shirley idealic picture!


Designer1234 said:


> I have been going through a lot of our photos and found one of our little cabin in the woods - the one where 'little joe' our baby moose that grew into a huge bull, and who wintered on our property while we were in Arizona used to be when we came home.
> 
> \One year I planted Sunflowers all around our 'meadow' and the birds spent the following autumn eating the seeds. The squirrels would climb up the stem and fill their cheek pouches with the seeds and race away to hide them in t their stash, to use during the winter.
> this was where we spent our summers when we wintered in Arizona -- it is where I did all my stepping stones - We visited the same place on the long weekend (last Saturday and a house is being built right where the sunflowers are -- Some stepping stones are still there and the little cabin has a new roof. It warmed our hearts to see that someone else was going to enjoy our lovely little acreage. Behind the meadow and cabin is the forest and we cut out a path winding through it from the cabin to the other end of the meadow.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

cute scarf - does it have a destination??


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear DH is clear!


oddball said:


> Lovely scarf Julie. I love that colourway.I have one in pinks/purples to do. By the way , no sign of asbestos in hubbies lungs so greatly relieved. x


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree - we want to see a picture!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Nice knitting Julie, should look good with your red top. ;-)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I always take easy things when I know I will be talking- or distracted for other reasons.


Wish I had the excuse of being distracted, I'm home/up alone lol! At least it goes faster the second time once you have the stitches down! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes they are very cool in the summer and easy to keep clean with all the dust and an acre of dirt lot. Winter time I put down a big area rug in the living room.


We would find them good in summer- and with Ringo being such a shedder it would be nice to have a hard floor. I have one of these 'pet vac' cleaners but the amount of mud he trails in I desperately need to get new filters. Hopefully not too many more weeks and the exchequer will run to a purchase beyond food. Reminds me I must get my hummus made!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK - I'm up to pg 78- I need to figure out how to sign up/in for Sorlenna's workshop.... I need to pack a bag for tomorrow and get a few things done around here tonight - we need to be at the hospital at 8AM - I am feeling really stressed.... silly I know, but very real from this side of the keyboard.


Leave signing up for the workshop until things settle down- you can still do it even you don't let her know you are doing it. I figured that Shirley would put another link here- and then I might decide tht I have time to do one- or senisibly realise that it is on my current list of things I want to know and I'm not going to that done. And I don't have a child to knit it for (but when have I let that stop me knitting something?).
And then work out what has to be done and do it. What you want to do can just wait- and hten maybe it will fall of hte edge and not need doing at all! Or at least leave you with more time and head space to do it.
Don't like being anywhere that early myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> They were!! She was a terrific lady and I still think about picking up the phone to share something with her at least once every couple of weeks....


My Mum died 28 years ago, so one gets beyond the every week- but I have really been missing her lately, and she would have been 103 had she survived!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Wish I had the excuse of being distracted, I'm home/up alone lol! At least it goes faster the second time once you have the stitches down! :-D


Unfortunately it is sometimes aall too easy to be distracted- while sitting down working on a simple pattern with no obvious distractions and suddenly an error! And usually a long away or unfixable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> cute scarf - does it have a destination??


yes it does, around my neck, until someone admires it - then I may give it to someone who has been kind to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I agree - we want to see a picture!!!!!!!


I'll have to find someone to take the camera! (for the shot)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh thanks so much Patches!


Patches39 said:


> Just know that prayers are going up now, :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Spider said:


> The same, prayers coming from here also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Pup -


Pup lover said:


> Will be keeping you and DH in our prayers, never silly to be stressed, all kinds of things cause all kinds of stress none of which is good for you, knit it out if you can, we are here for you! Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the falling off the edge idea....... I will give that a go!! I want to at least download the pattern and make sure I have everything I need for the workshop - which is why I was looking for it. I know I don't need to buy yarn..... I'm sure there is something in the stash that will work. I do have a baby on the horizon... DS's girlfriend will be an Aunt again in Feb. and I would like to do a sweater - they are having a boy and I think Sorlenna's design is perfect. I will have a better frame of mind tomorrow I'm sure - thanks Darowil!!


darowil said:


> Leave signing up for the workshop until things settle down- you can still do it even you don't let her know you are doing it. I figured that Shirley would put another link here- and then I might decide tht I have time to do one- or senisibly realise that it is on my current list of things I want to know and I'm not going to that done. And I don't have a child to knit it for (but when have I let that stop me knitting something?).
> And then work out what has to be done and do it. What you want to do can just wait- and hten maybe it will fall of hte edge and not need doing at all! Or at least leave you with more time and head space to do it.
> Don't like being anywhere that early myself.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we always miss our Moms/Mums!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum died 28 years ago, so one gets beyond the every week- but I have really been missing her lately, and she would have been 103 had she survived!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> yes it does, around my neck, until someone admires it - then I may give it to someone who has been kind to me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, Dawn! 

I've been keeping up with reading but unable to post much or often. Thanks for noticing my absence. I'm certainly looking forward to seeing you and all the others next Fall.

Sorry I missed your birthday, KateB. Do hope it was a lovely day.

Gottastch--your works are lovely and you are a very talented and organized knitter.

Pammie--you're sounding down or at least stressed over something. I'm sorry. Is there anything I can do to help?

Tim and I have been rather busy since classes have started again. We have been doing therapy on his hand/wrist/shoulder. Apparently his brain does not engage his right arm and hand without conscious thought due to the brain damage at birth. Even as minimal as it is, the effect is large. 

In order to keep the right hand and shoulder from becoming totally useless and drawing his upper body into a twist permanently, we have been to OT therapy for a number of weeks and are continuing to work on them at home. Some days are more successful than others. Tim is after all a 15 year old guy who is typical enough to not be interested in doing everything every time his Gram requires his attentive participation. LOL LOL

My weekly knitting group resumed today. We meet nearly every Thursday during the school year. We had a large group and everyone was pleased to be together again.

I'm going to leave you all for now with my best wishes for a good night's rest and a lovely day ahead, in whatever order they may come to your part of the world.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I think we always miss our Moms/Mums!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> How often do they all break down at the same time? The new machines will be so much better than your old ones I'm sure (at least once you get used to them!). And energy efficiency should be much much better than 25 years ago. Have fun shopping
> It seems so funny having to go to the laundromat to dry the clothes. I use my dryer maybe once a year- and won't replace this one when it packs up. The sun and wind use a lot less energy than the most energy effiecent dryer! It is the norm here to dry the clothes outside and use a dryer only when it is very wet. And now that they are only 2 of us here we just wait until the weather is better to wash. Sometimes need to hang it inside for a while but not for long usually even during winter most nice days will dry the clothes.


I would love to hang clothes outside but am unable to do that. They smell so much nicer when dried outdoors.

The laundromat went much faster than I expected. I did bring my knitting along and got a bit done on the scarf I'm working on.

As long as the washer is working, I'm going to finish up the clothes that are downstairs and go back to the laundromat to get them dried. It'll be several days before I get the new set.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK caught up - I need to go feed the cats and jump in the shower - then maybe I will be able to unwind a little. I was going to take my shawl with me to work on tomorrow and I realized that it would just be stressful to try and work on it at the hospital - repacked my bag with a couple of hats in progress - that will do. And there is free WI-FI so I will take my Ipad. I have to go through a huge pile of magazines and pattern booklets - I will be sending what I don't keep to the charity shop in town. If any of you are looking for anything in particular - these date back to my grandmother for the oldest and are both crochet and knit- so if you have a hearts desire... PM me and if I come across something that fits I will be happy to share with my KTP friends!! I was also looking through my button boxes - more buttons than I will use in 5 lifetimes -- anybody looking for something special??? Please let me know. ttyl - luv- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad all is well with you -


jheiens said:


> Hi, Dawn!
> 
> I've been keeping up with reading but unable to post much or often. Thanks for noticing my absence. I'm certainly looking forward to seeing you and all the others next Fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We've had a few bowel issues recently so though tthis Ode to the Colo-Rectal Surgeons was very appropriate. As a Colo-Rectal nurse in a previous existence I loved it. Some of you are sure to have it already (think it was last nights digest I found it in so you may have seen in in your KP digest)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ here is the link to Solennas workshop intro.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197632-1.html . Just found it on the same digest as the ode above! And now I will have a look at it as well as it is there looking at me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all that need it especially for SugarSugar & Jynx.
> For those feeling blue sending you {{{{HUGS}}}} and prayers for comfort. Anyone having check ups...Puplover?...Marge?...anyone I may have missed...prayers for good outcomes. I'm off to knit. Good night and God bless.


~~~~~Right back at 'cha! All {{{hugs}}} and good healing vibes to you! As my brother always says....the repairs are cheaper than a new car!  
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've had a few bowel issues recently so though tthis Ode to the Colo-Rectal Surgeons was very appropriate. As a Colo-Rectal nurse in a previous existence I loved it. Some of you are sure to have it already (think it was last nights digest I found it in so you may have seen in in your KP digest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Leave signing up for the workshop until things settle down- you can still do it even you don't let her know you are doing it. I figured that Shirley would put another link here- and then I might decide tht I have time to do one- or senisibly realise that it is on my current list of things I want to know and I'm not going to that done. And I don't have a child to knit it for (but when have I let that stop me knitting something?).
> And then work out what has to be done and do it. What you want to do can just wait- and hten maybe it will fall of hte edge and not need doing at all! Or at least leave you with more time and head space to do it.
> Don't like being anywhere that early myself.


===================
*Shirley here ---

go to the link underneath my signature -- and click on it. then scroll down to #37 - Baby sweater and hat with Sorlenna*.

* http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

when you get there just post *I'm in* and I will add you to the count. then all the information is already there about finding the pattern and getting started. It is going to be a great workshop - it is open now.

Important -- the link posted by darowil is for the information thread which is not the workshop - we use it until the works shop is open - I just opened Sorlenna's workshop so go-- to the above and you can join in anytime. see you all there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for all in need and who are facing medical procedures, etc. 

Really feel lost that I wasn't able to be on here much today. Dawn, sorry to hear about the shawl...that's a bummer. I'll try to test out the pattern you shared to see if I can figure it out.

I had to open up the toe part of the toddler socks as they were too short. I had seen a bit on Knitting Daily where Eunny took very thin DPN and slid it through the stitches and that became the lifeline--she then frogged back to that point and slipped the stitches with the correct orientation onto the knitting needle. It worked!! I had some very tiny DPNs to so some miniature knitting and they worked perfectly. I used three in the sock and guessed at what leg of the stitch to pick up...I had to reorient some of them, but I had the proper 32 stitches. I'm so excited!! I was able to finish the socks last night---I added another inch of foot section before redoing the toe. They match up to the drawing of DGD's foot and you can't even tell where I added the new portion---the beauty of variegated yarns.

Shirley - how about a workshop on "tricks of the trade" --- could do button hole plackets, ruffles, grafting, steeking, zippers, etc.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. Today is the first day back to school for Michael and Chrissy, the house will be quiet.
> 
> A choice of drinks this morning.
> 
> Now to go back and catch up on what I have missed.


i'm voting for chocolate...for now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for all in need and who are facing medical procedures, etc.
> 
> Really feel lost that I wasn't able to be on here much today. Dawn, sorry to hear about the shawl...that's a bummer. I'll try to test out the pattern you shared to see if I can figure it out.
> 
> ...


*okay rookie! want to teach it ?*- or do you know someone who knows those things? it would be a good class . If anyone is interested and could put a class together I would be happy to set it up for early next year. We need quite a lot of different techniques I would think.

A lot of the information is in the information thread on the 
workshop section but it would be an excellent class. or maybe we could get 2 or 3 teachers to work together to do a class. any ideas???


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, good people! I have missed you! I am determined to catch up *somehow* before the new party starts tomorrow...what a whirlwind the last couple of weeks have been. I'm still trying to catch my breath. :shock: Today I had another eight hours of work and still the pattern editing to do--did some this morning and hope I have got it uploaded to Ravelry without any errors. It's telling me it already has 72 downloads. Golly! But the workshop is open, and I am working on the tutorial for the twisted stitches, hoping the first set of photos is a go. We shall see.

I haven't read up much at all yet, but I hope for good news from those who have had troubles & of course send hugs & blessings to all.

Has anyone heard from Marianne? I looked her up and saw she hasn't posted for a while...hope all is okay with her. 

Now to read on a bit more before I go back to my photo editing...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> ROFL very cute!!


Somehow I thought you might appreciate it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I now haave a ball of red yarn sitting in front of me- and wondering whether i have the right size tips for Sorleannas kacket. Did comeup with the brillant idea of writing down which tip sizes I have- so at least I know if I have the size I am hunting for! If I was really organised I would actually write down which project the tips were with- then I might be able to find them even more easily!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider, I know how hard it can be to kick depression; I had med troubles too some years ago. I went through three and an anti-anxiety pill before we found something that worked. I did get off the meds, though sometimes I think I need them again. Hang in there and of course you know we are all here for support.

AZ, I had hoped we could get in touch as we passed through Kingman on the way home, but it was very late by the time we got into town. Here's hoping for next time if there is one! And I'm anticipating good news for your DH.

Darowil, I hope your headache has gone and I see you have signed up for the workshop! 

Sugarsugar, I hope things are settling for you as well. {{{HUGS}}}

And OMG. Mini Sam is awesome!!! :thumbup: PurpleFi, he's going to steal Mini Purple's heart, I'm sure!

I'm still some tired from the trip myself--Bub took yesterday off as well but I couldn't (and he slept until 9 a.m., so I know he was exhausted!). Are we getting too old for this? ...nah... :mrgreen:

I'm up to page 9!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....just popping in to say a quick "hello"...30 pages to catch up on! It's skimming mode, for sure. Tomorrow we are taking our DS &DDIL to dinner for his b'day. A special place...on the river. We can sit outside on the porch and watch the boats go by, and the food is fabulous!!! SO yummy! Can't go here very often, but a son's b'day is a special occasion that deserves some special treatment. I'll try to take some pictures. They will stay the night with us, so that will be a treat, too! We did get to see him play soccer on Tuesday night...that's a treat, too! Hey...I think it's been a great week!) Since he is a retired soccer player, seeing him play is rare. It's not a full-time team, but still...love to watch him play. He really misses it, but injuries take their toll, and it's great that he has a "planB". )
The weather has been dry, but VERY chilly! Today got up to 68 degF. Not what I call "warm". It is September, but I am missing the warm days. The wind really has made a difference...out of the north, so the lake is rough and the wind cold. Can't complain....no snow or tornadoes!

I've been gearing up for several knitting projects. Hitting the Pat Catan's and stocking up on needles & yarns...plus the goodies I got at the Chicago mini yarn crawl. I finally found a pattern for a knitted teddy bear blanket with the bears in relief (or vice versa). The instructions are vague (to me) so I am trying to figure out exactly how to do a "rev St st" pattern. There is a chart, but it just has the teddy bear squares in grey and the rest in white. NO other instruction. So I am trying to figure out when to knit and when to purl. I have never followed a chart for a pattern, so I am headed for some new adventures! If anyone has advice for me....it will be MOST welcome. )

Enough for now....I'll be in 'n' out...a busy weekend ahead. 
Sincere prayers for all who are in need..cheers for good reports of all kinds...warm wishes for all stresses to evaporate...and magic wands given to all! )

Making a chocolate/zucchini cake (no milk) for DS tomorrow. It is so yummy and moist! I'll post the recipe later. Any suggestions for a non-dairy topping?
g'nite all...sweet dreams!
Carol il/oh

That wasn't so "quick" was it?  :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to open up the toe part of the toddler socks as they were too short. I had seen a bit on Knitting Daily where Eunny took very thin DPN and slid it through the stitches and that became the lifeline--she then frogged back to that point and slipped the stitches with the correct orientation onto the knitting needle. It worked!! I had some very tiny DPNs to so some miniature knitting and they worked perfectly. I used three in the sock and guessed at what leg of the stitch to pick up...I had to reorient some of them, but I had the proper 32 stitches. I'm so excited!! I was able to finish the socks last night---I added another inch of foot section before redoing the toe. They match up to the drawing of DGD's foot and you can't even tell where I added the new portion---the beauty of variegated yarns.
> 
> Shirley - how about a workshop on "tricks of the trade" --- could do button hole plackets, ruffles, grafting, steeking, zippers, etc.


Good job Rookie! Glad you were able to figure it all out and accomplish it! Like your idea for a workshop too, what do you think Shirley? Doable? Would be wonderful for people like me who know nothing of those things.

Edit - answered already I see, hope there are some teachers willing out there!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Glad you are getting on with the dpns! they are sure something else!!!! lol Zoe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....just popping in to say a quick "hello"...30 pages to catch up on! It's skimming mode, for sure. Tomorrow we are taking our DS &DDIL to dinner for his b'day. A special place...on the river. We can sit outside on the porch and watch the boats go by, and the food is fabulous!!! SO yummy! Can't go here very often, but a son's b'day is a special occasion that deserves some special treatment. I'll try to take some pictures. They will stay the night with us, so that will be a treat, too! We did get to see him play soccer on Tuesday night...that's a treat, too! Hey...I think it's been a great week!) Since he is a retired soccer player, seeing him play is rare. It's not a full-time team, but still...love to watch him play. He really misses it, but injuries take their toll, and it's great that he has a "planB". )
> The weather has been dry, but VERY chilly! Today got up to 68 degF. Not what I call "warm". It is September, but I am missing the warm days. The wind really has made a difference...out of the north, so the lake is rough and the wind cold. Can't complain....no snow or tornadoes!
> 
> I've been gearing up for several knitting projects. Hitting the Pat Catan's and stocking up on needles & yarns...plus the goodies I got at the Chicago mini yarn crawl. I finally found a pattern for a knitted teddy bear blanket with the bears in relief (or vice versa). The instructions are vague (to me) so I am trying to figure out exactly how to do a "rev St st" pattern. There is a chart, but it just has the teddy bear squares in grey and the rest in white. NO other instruction. So I am trying to figure out when to knit and when to purl. I have never followed a chart for a pattern, so I am headed for some new adventures! If anyone has advice for me....it will be MOST welcome. )
> ...


Doesnt have to be quick! Happy Birthday to DS, enjoy your special dinner and have some seafood for me! Enjoy your new adventures in knitting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A recent photo from Kaikoura- of an encroaching cold front- quite spectacular!


~~~You can see faces in the reddish-orange clouds! They seem to be talking to each other...what are they saying?????
:lol: :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You can see faces in the reddish-orange clouds! They seem to be talking to each other...what are they saying?????
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


Did not write down what page I posted that on- and I am NOT going through the whole tea Party! I f I get a chance I may look back through my own postings to see if I can find it, and see what you have 'spotted'! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am not fond of dentists at all. When I was young we had the worst dentist ever. The one I have now is pretty good so it isn't too bad going. Still have panic attacks when I do have to get work done.


 ~~~~~Our family dentist when I was a kid...once asked me "Have you ever backed into an electric fence?" then proceeded to let me experience what that might have felt like!!!!! OMG.....can't tell you how that affected me!!!!! All because one of my brothers had "poor" aim and hit my teeth with the rock instead of my other brother in the head! Such "sweet" siblings! Needless to say, I am not much of a fan of dentists. :hunf: carol il/oh


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The Farmers Almanac says we are to have a "piercing cold" winter and more precipitation than normal - great. Oh well, all the better weather for knitting, I say!!!


And while I wouldn't like the cold so much, more precipitation for us would be great--our drought hangs on. I hope that your bronchitis hasn't hung on, though, and that you're back in the purple by now!

Sassafras, glad to hear of your longer walk and that you're getting better & better.

Julie, I think your potato scones look scrumptious (love potato bread as well). I'm looking forward to when it's cool enough to bake.



RookieRetiree said:


> That is quite the rolling pin!! I'll have to scour the antique stores for a good old fashioned heavy rolling pin...I have a couple, but they're just not like that one.


I used to have one made of marble and loved it. I have no idea what happened to it, either. Hrm.

The shot of the moon with Venus is lovely. We had the chance to go out to a portion of an original Spanish land grant ranch (San Julian) while we were out in California, and WOW the stars we could see. One forgets how very many there are when the lights of the city are always around.

Healing thoughts & blessings to Betulove.

Welcome to all the new folks and happy birthday to anyone I have missed.

Now on page 26!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Jynx/Dreamweaver is great!! She got out of surgery earlier than expected - surgeon said it was an easier surgery than anticipated and Jynx is resting well in her room. Her family were with her this a.m. and were going to catch some zzz's for themselves. Jynx was awake and talking for awhile and then dosed off...which is good; the nose tube won't be an issue. Hopefully, easier surgery means for an easier recovery and she won't have to wait 3 days for the tube to be taken out.
> 
> I extended all of our prayers and best wishes.


~~~~thank you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures from our weekend


GREAT photos! What a cute DGS!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it! I am soooo proud of myself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm so very far behind that I don't think there will be any chance of getting caught up this week. Just way to busy running. DSM had her back surgery this morning, we headed to Ft. Collins at about 3:45am and were there a little early but better early than late. They took her back at 7am to prep, and they had her into surgery by 8am. She was out of surgery and recovery by 10am and we headed home by 11am.  Both really tired, DSM really sore, but doing well. I'm going to go get some much needed sleep. 
Hugs to you all. Prayers and positive and healing energies going out to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna! the potato scones are good! Once you have the mash right, they are very easy, and don't take long to cook- I make small quantities because I find them so 'moreish'. Ringo likes them too!
I really wish I had a better lens for night shots- but it is not highest priority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so very far behind that I don't think there will be any chance of getting caught up this week. Just way to busy running. DSM had her back surgery this morning, we headed to Ft. Collins at about 3:45am and were there a little early but better early than late. They took her back at 7am to prep, and they had her into surgery by 8am. She was out of surgery and recovery by 10am and we headed home by 11am.  Both really tired, DSM really sore, but doing well. I'm going to go get some much needed sleep.
> Hugs to you all. Prayers and positive and healing energies going out to all.


So glad DSM has come through OK! PRAYERS and a sleep well wish!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

oddball said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Please note - I have done two complete wings of the dreambird and now started the third!!!!


 :thumbup: WOOHOO! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Like to save the purple for me   Seems the young ones having babies around here think of anything in the purple family, even pastels for babies, as being "girly." I figure if I'm putting in a lot of time and love into making something for someone, I want to make sure the color is suitable (even if it might seem boring to me) so that the article will get used and won't sit in a drawer simply for being the wrong color.


My purple sweater is going to my GS--he likes purple! It's also DD's favorite and also my mom's favorite color.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Polders, great news about DSM.
In organizing yarn found two projects. Started knit scarf and wound one skein for mittens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you, Aran, and rock on with your Good Work. I am sure they are glad to have you and you will be a great asset to the group!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, sorry to hear that you are feeling lonely, I do know how it gets being on your own, so you have my sympathies. We are here for you, and it is n"t helping that you have so many difficulties. Try and remember something good when you feel down and remember that things can be better. Take care of yourself and Ringo.


Likewise, {{{HUGS}}}

Healing thoughts for Jynx, Gwen, Marianne, Sugarsugar, and anyone else who needs them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jamie, glad things are working out at school so far!



angelam said:


> Good to hear from you Sam and to hear that you are having a great time. I know what you mean though about getting back to your own bed. Bet you're going to have a surprise when you see how your apartment has been decorated. How exciting!


Ditto--I was so glad to get my own pillow and bed back. Y'all have to remind me to tell you about my new Chinese sister who married into the family, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ref: posting from Martina, Thanks Sorlenna! I have had two people drop by today which is nice. Zara, from over the back has cut my grass for me- so that is great. And my gt niece Fifita called in briefly to pick up the beanie I had knitted for her new baby son- he is so tiny! about 6 weeks old.



Sorlenna said:


> Likewise, {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> Healing thoughts for Jynx, Gwen, Marianne, Sugarsugar, and anyone else who needs them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


They're great! What a fabulous gift to receive. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer - what a beautiful little cottage. Nice that it is being loved and that you have so many good memories of the place.
Julie - Gorgeous scarf! 
Oddball - That's great news about your DH. It must be a weight off your mind.
Poledra - Glad to hear that DSM's op has gone well.
Cmaliza - Isn't it funny how we think of temperatures differently - you say 68's chilly and we've been less than that all week and thinking it's been great weather!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :? Each pattern is 17 rows and as I did not use a lifeline and am not adept at frogging to a specific row I get to start all over. I love to knit :thumbup: just making it last longer right?!


Love your attitude!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


This is a lovely gift for a little one, really love the sheep cardi! You are so clever and generous with your love.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> If your daughter can do that, sewing on a button is minor stuff....
> JuneK


Long ago I had an interview for a "lab tech" post in a research laboratory, and was asked about hobbies. Apparently sewing and knitting were relevant as they indicate dexterity and attention to detail, and I was offered the job!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Unloading the dishwasher last I dropped an empty glass jar and it bounced about 5 times before lying quitelly on the floor- fully intact! Why the one full of apple cider couldn't have bounced I don't know. Would have nbeen so much easier to sweep up clean dry glass! .


Think this is an example of Sods Law?! I hope you are now having a much better Friday and have no more accidents. After spreading bramble juice everywhere yesterday I think I will stick to cleaning and knitting today as its pouring down and so I won't be outdoors very long.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These yarns that are a pre -formed lace edging in effect are very easy to work quickly with- once you have figured out how to spread it!


Hi Julie, I'm taking advantage of WiFi access for a short while. Hope you are feeling more positive now, and are counting the days until you get to see Fale again. Big hugs for you both!
Re sashay yarn, did you see Chriso1972s recent post about preparing it? (I think you probably do something like this anyway). Glad to see that you are finding time and energy to knit such a colourful scarf. It will really enhance the top. Thanks for ALL the pictures you've been sharing. Lovely to see such inspiring views. I really would love to see NZ in person, or at least some of it.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least mine didn't try changing the colour of my kitchen. What a horrid mess to clear up- and to have the wasp buzzing round as well. Surely after that adventure it will good? And by then you will be able to laugh about it.


Thanks Darowil, I can now smile as its the next morning, and the jelly is very tasty. Think I need to bake a sponge cake to spread it on. 
It's not even my kitchen I have messed up, as I'm staying at my brothers for a few weeks, but he is not a fastidious housekeeper so not too bothered, thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Designer - what a beautiful little cottage. Nice that it is being loved and that you have so many good memories of the place.
> Julie - Gorgeous scarf!
> Oddball - That's great news about your DH. It must be a weight off your mind.
> Poledra - Glad to hear that DSM's op has gone well.
> Cmaliza - Isn't it funny how we think of temperatures differently - you say 68's chilly and we've been less than that all week and thinking it's been great weather!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh what a mess----- I'm glad you got a jar of jam out of it though.


Thanks AZ, I'm sending calming vibes for your stress. Perfectly OK to feel anxious, but not nice, so have a big hug from me.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oddball - That's great news about your DH. It must be a weight off your mind.
> 
> Thank you Kate. It certainly is. Just got to wait for his angiogram now to see whats going on with his heart. Might be needing a stent but I think we can cope with that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Julie, I'm taking advantage of WiFi access for a short while. Hope you are feeling more positive now, and are counting the days until you get to see Fale again. Big hugs for you both!
> Re sashay yarn, did you see Chriso1972s recent post about preparing it? (I think you probably do something like this anyway). Glad to see that you are finding time and energy to knit such a colourful scarf. It will really enhance the top. Thanks for ALL the pictures you've been sharing. Lovely to see such inspiring views. I really would love to see NZ in person, or at least some of it.


I heard today that apparently he has been ill- but no-one has bothered to let me know. Yes I saw Chriso1972's thread.
I am now on to a cotton/acrylic in a powder blue, which I have a suspicion I can't get more of, and is not quite enough for what I want. I am not skilled at working things out in yards! But we will see how it goes.
I have just reminded myself that I will need food when I am in Sydney- not sure how the cost will work out.
New Zealand is well worth a visit if one can come that far- inevitably one cannot see the whole country in a week or two-just as one cannot see the whole of Britain. Would be tremendous if you were able to get here! Dreams?!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Ohhhhhh that looks sooooooo like my dream home its uncanny, love it. lyn x



Designer1234 said:


> I have been going through a lot of our photos and found one of our little cabin in the woods - the one where 'little joe' our baby moose that grew into a huge bull, and who wintered on our property while we were in Arizona used to be when we came home.
> 
> \One year I planted Sunflowers all around our 'meadow' and the birds spent the following autumn eating the seeds. The squirrels would climb up the stem and fill their cheek pouches with the seeds and race away to hide them in t their stash, to use during the winter.
> this was where we spent our summers when we wintered in Arizona -- it is where I did all my stepping stones - We visited the same place on the long weekend (last Saturday and a house is being built right where the sunflowers are -- Some stepping stones are still there and the little cabin has a new roof. It warmed our hearts to see that someone else was going to enjoy our lovely little acreage. Behind the meadow and cabin is the forest and we cut out a path winding through it from the cabin to the other end of the meadow.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so very far behind that I don't think there will be any chance of getting caught up this week. Just way to busy running. DSM had her back surgery this morning, we headed to Ft. Collins at about 3:45am and were there a little early but better early than late. They took her back at 7am to prep, and they had her into surgery by 8am. She was out of surgery and recovery by 10am and we headed home by 11am.  Both really tired, DSM really sore, but doing well. I'm going to go get some much needed sleep.
> Hugs to you all. Prayers and positive and healing energies going out to all.


it's great that she got through so well. its no wonder you are both tired simply from being on the go so early (let alone your DMIL). Mind you sitting waiting is also very tiring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glanced out hte window to see a lovely suenset- but missed the best in the time it took to get the SD out the computer and into the camera (maybe I should get into the habit of taking it straight out). Anyway here is what was left. You can see the reflection of the lights in the window- didn't want to waste time going outside which as you can see was just as well.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol Julie, that's about what happens to me sometimes think I have knitted about 5 of those scarves and I haven't got 1 in wardrobe lol lyn xx



Lurker 2 said:


> yes it does, around my neck, until someone admires it - then I may give it to someone who has been kind to me!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've had a few bowel issues recently so though tthis Ode to the Colo-Rectal Surgeons was very appropriate. As a Colo-Rectal nurse in a previous existence I loved it. Some of you are sure to have it already (think it was last nights digest I found it in so you may have seen in in your KP digest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Darowil, I can now smile as its the next morning, and the jelly is very tasty. Think I need to bake a sponge cake to spread it on.
> It's not even my kitchen I have messed up, as I'm staying at my brothers for a few weeks, but he is not a fastidious housekeeper so not too bothered, thank goodness!


And at least there is something tasty in the house that wouldn't have been there (well if hadn't been making it whihc resulted inthe accident). 
Almost finished Friday and not dropped anything yet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and rainy Surrey. Temperature has dropped from yesterday, but it is still warm and the garden smells lovely.

I am definitely going to have an easy day today and maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.

Sending healing hugs and vibes to all, especially Jynx xx

Friday photos


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Julie, that is a lovely ruffle scarf. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning Purple, from equally grey, damp Berkshire. You did well to catch the Dragonfly in your picture - I always think how beautiful they are but they always seem to buzz around much too fast to catch them on camera.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and rainy Surrey. Temperature has dropped from yesterday, but it is still warm and the garden smells lovely.
> 
> I am definitely going to have an easy day today and maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


If what I think is the dragonfly he is a lot bigger than I expected. So maybe I'm seeing a stick!

Its rainy in Leeds too. Clearly its a wet day over there. Judging by this statement 'Ark update: 50% complete, the animals are starting to queue up.' it must be very wet there so doesn't look too good for the first One Day cricket match.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi there, just a quick note to say i am caught up
Beautiful baby clothes, great scarf, lovely garden photos and scenery photos.
Hugs to everyone.

To those dropping and spilling stuff... take care. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a still dark but chilly Great Bend. The house is busy with the teens getting ready to leave for school. 

The sky at 5:45am. 
Coffee this morning with lovely sunflowers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, just a quick note to say i am caught up
> Beautiful baby clothes, great scarf, lovely garden photos and scenery photos.
> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> To those dropping and spilling stuff... take care. LOL


Great that you were able to stay with us long enough to catch up. Hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Great that you were able to stay with us long enough to catch up. Hope you are feeling a bit better.


Pretty much the same... just taking one day at a time. Plodding along though... as we do. 
Have the heater on tonight for the first time in about a week.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

oddball said:


> Lovely scarf Julie. I love that colourway.I have one in pinks/purples to do. By the way , no sign of asbestos in hubbies lungs so greatly relieved. x


That's wonderful. My daughter-in-law's father died of asbestos. The large settlement the family received was of little consolation for losiing a beloved father.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think it has to be kept not refrigerated, but frozen, so doctors' offices don't have it.


I also understand there's a limited time period after it's been taken out of refrigeration. That's why it was much simpler to get it at my pharmacy!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and rainy Surrey. Temperature has dropped from yesterday, but it is still warm and the garden smells lovely.
> 
> I am definitely going to have an easy day today and maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon. The temperature has dropped to 3.8c/ 39f over night. Best get my plants in doors at nights .

A swim gentle swim sounds lovely. I imagine a swim for me today would not be so pleasant with the chill in the air.

How nice of the grandson to help out with the garden. Love your pond. Do you get many coloured dragon flies visiting? I have several different colours that visit. My favorite ones are tiny blue ones.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so very far behind that I don't think there will be any chance of getting caught up this week. Just way to busy running. DSM had her back surgery this morning, we headed to Ft. Collins at about 3:45am and were there a little early but better early than late. They took her back at 7am to prep, and they had her into surgery by 8am. She was out of surgery and recovery by 10am and we headed home by 11am.  Both really tired, DSM really sore, but doing well. I'm going to go get some much needed sleep.
> Hugs to you all. Prayers and positive and healing energies going out to all.


Wonderful to hear that her surgery was successful and quick. At our hospital, you have to be there the day of surgery by 5 or 6 am and you're lucky if you get in the operating room before noon!! It's hurry up and get there and WAIT!
Praying for her quick recovery! 
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely roses although I almost got a headache from the fast movement of the slideshow!
> JuneK


for some reason they are changing much faster than they were originally.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> I am with you oddball. I am doing a simple mistake rib scarf. Took it to a meeting yesterday and noticed that while I was talking to the lady next to me I kept making a mistake and having to frog it, not once but several times. Even simple items can be mistake prone.


I made a mistake on the cable scarf in Gwen's workshop. If anyone took the workshop, you'll remember that the scarf had 3 cables across...well, guess who had worked about the length of 5 of the cables and realised, goofball, you missed one of the middle cables way, way back. Was not happy with such an obvious mistake.....guess it happens to all of us!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glanced out hte window to see a lovely suenset- but missed the best in the time it took to get the SD out the computer and into the camera (maybe I should get into the habit of taking it straight out). Anyway here is what was left. You can see the reflection of the lights in the window- didn't want to waste time going outside which as you can see was just as well.


It's still lovely...thanks for posting!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and rainy Surrey. Temperature has dropped from yesterday, but it is still warm and the garden smells lovely.
> 
> I am definitely going to have an easy day today and maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Well, the dragonfly is hiding better than MiniFi did!! LOL! Couldn't find him. Looks like the GS was a lot of help to Mr. P.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark but chilly Great Bend. The house is busy with the teens getting ready to leave for school.
> 
> The sky at 5:45am.
> Coffee this morning with lovely sunflowers.


It's a lovely early morning sky! And I love the cheerful, bright flowers and blue and white dishes!
Thanks.|
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cool flashes of flowers


Thank you. They shouldn't be moving quiet so fast. 

Did you ever find your apple peeler/corer? I am still working on my apples. I did take yesterday off though. Will start back this afternoon, I hope.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Kathy Emmett is so cute! I love it when they are starting to pull themselves up on things, seeing the amazement on their faces is the best.
> 
> Kate such beautiful pictures, I would love to be there someday. We are all so blessed to be able to see places all over the world thru our KTP family.
> 
> ...


Our nights have been cooler too. Too close to frost temps last night. brrr, almost time to get the woolies out. PG Tips is a good tea, I leave my bag in as well. Elishia can make a whole pot from one cup of my tea. 
You go right ahead go on and on it is great to read. It is wonderful that you are still so happy together. And you definitely don't look old enough to have a grandson.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's a lovely early morning sky! And I love the cheerful, bright flowers and blue and white dishes!
> Thanks.|
> JuneK


Thank you :-D I should have set the video camera up it was really a sight to see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> lol Julie, that's about what happens to me sometimes think I have knitted about 5 of those scarves and I haven't got 1 in wardrobe lol lyn xx


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, that is a lovely ruffle scarf. Sending you lots of hugs xx


Hugs to you, Purplefi! and thanks- it is beautifully soft to wear- it nearly got gifted this afternoon- except I want a photo of it with my red top, have not found a photographer yet!

p.s., lovely garden, and no, my eyes are not good enough to spot the dragon fly!

got out the magnifying glass- and there it was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, just a quick note to say i am caught up
> Beautiful baby clothes, great scarf, lovely garden photos and scenery photos.
> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> To those dropping and spilling stuff... take care. LOL


Prayerful thoughts, sugarsugar!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH my, you really know how to get a girl started,  with beautiful coffee, and a place to think. Thanks it's so nice.


OMG!!!! My eyes are so happy, great eye candy, and my heart is happy too.
Thanks.

I am more than happy to share with everyone. If it brings joy to others it is a good thing. 
I look for the photos from everyone else they are awesome and make me smile. A good start o the day for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark but chilly Great Bend. The house is busy with the teens getting ready to leave for school.
> 
> The sky at 5:45am.
> Coffee this morning with lovely sunflowers.


Very pretty china! I love blue on white!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning, Caren!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful sunset, sunrise and garden pictures thank you all. Darowil I believe you did find him, dragon flies can be quite large. We get the tiny ones and the large ones where we are and a variety of colors. DH called me outside the other night a humming bird was flying around and it was 10:00 pm! We didnt know they fly at night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty china! I love blue on white!


Thanks I thought this one was especially pretty.

Good almost super early morning. How are you doing today?
I am getting ready to head out to the doctors, yuck. Not fond of getting poked and prodded. Just routine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. Prayers and best wishes to all. Hope that today is a good day.

I finally got a good night's sleep last night; so I'm raring to go today. I want to finish a headband that goes with the toddler socks and also to seam up a bolero and add the trim work and get those three pieces in the mail to DGD.

I'm working on a pair of mittens; almost done with my socks; and a couple of other WIPs that will get done eventually. But, DGS wants to go as a minion for Halloween so I'm off to make a hat and mittens. Think I'll have to work that in among laundry and putting away summer clothes for the season...cooler weather has certainly settled in.

I hope to call Dreamweaver's DH today to see how she's doing.

Thanks for the flowers and coffee....I have the last of my iced coffee and then will switch over to a Sassy Water drink. Back full force on the Dash Diet today...fell off script the last two days having some rye bread and some pasta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I thought this one was especially pretty.
> 
> Good almost super early morning. How are you doing today?
> I am getting ready to head out to the doctors, yuck. Not fond of getting poked and prodded. Just routine.


Glad to hear it is routine, though! It is just in to Saturday for me- now- I did a couple of rows on my chunky vest I have started- but will head back to bed, now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan


Those are wow  Someone is sure to love them. You have done a brilliant job.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


Love the colour :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and rainy Surrey. Temperature has dropped from yesterday, but it is still warm and the garden smells lovely.
> 
> I am definitely going to have an easy day today and maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Great photos, Purple. Yes, I see the dragonfly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear it is routine, though! It is just in to Saturday for me- now- I did a couple of rows on my chunky vest I have started- but will head back to bed, now!


I have 2 hours and 1 minute of Friday left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am going to spend the rest of Friday in bed. ANd I will be back in about 9 hours to start the next TP. This will agaain be a bit later than Sam does it. But hten agin I woke up early today so if I do wake up around 6 then I will get up and post 'on time'. But I am not setting the alarm that early- give myself the chance of an extr hours sleep.
So see you all at the new TP in 9 hours time.

BTW it clearly remained ark weather in the UK (well Leeds anyway)- the cricket match was abandoned with no play.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad DSM has come through OK! PRAYERS and a sleep well wish!


Another answered prayer. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glanced out hte window to see a lovely suenset- but missed the best in the time it took to get the SD out the computer and into the camera (maybe I should get into the habit of taking it straight out). Anyway here is what was left. You can see the reflection of the lights in the window- didn't want to waste time going outside which as you can see was just as well.


Nice shots looks like a space ship, LOL LOL.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and rainy Surrey. Temperature has dropped from yesterday, but it is still warm and the garden smells lovely.
> 
> I am definitely going to have an easy day today and maybe a gentle swim this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, yes almost missed it, :-D nice to have help  . Handsome young lad.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark but chilly Great Bend. The house is busy with the teens getting ready to leave for school.
> 
> The sky at 5:45am.
> Coffee this morning with lovely sunflowers.


Once again, the sky is beautiful, and the coffee is right on time, between setting in purples garden and enjoying coffee and the sky,and flowers, what a perfect day.
So best get started. :-D


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all, just finishing a quick cup of coffee and going to go get ready for work. We are going to be back up into the 90's today. So it will be a warm day. Didn't have many in the antique store on Wed but never know with a weekend. The tourists are pretty much all gone home with schools starting. Will check in after work, taking yarn to work with me, finished the big afghan last night will take a picture after work. 
Have a good day all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Catching up on some computer time before we head to the hospital - Sorlenna we will have to make plans next time you're in the area - I would love that!! I'm glad you had a good trip. I downloaded the pattern this morning and signed in to the workshop - I will find yarn and look for needles this afternoon.... or this weekend for sure. Thanks for the good thoughts for DH - things are bound to get better for him!!!! I haven't looked at Darowil's utube about the drs... I think I'll wait and see how DH is feeling tomorrow to share it with him.


Sorlenna said:


> Hello, good people! I have missed you! I am determined to catch up *somehow* before the new party starts tomorrow...what a whirlwind the last couple of weeks have been. I'm still trying to catch my breath. :shock: Today I had another eight hours of work and still the pattern editing to do--did some this morning and hope I have got it uploaded to Ravelry without any errors. It's telling me it already has 72 downloads. Golly! But the workshop is open, and I am working on the tutorial for the twisted stitches, hoping the first set of photos is a go. We shall see.
> 
> I haven't read up much at all yet, but I hope for good news from those who have had troubles & of course send hugs & blessings to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope that you and DSM get some rest - hoping for fast recovery from surgery-


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so very far behind that I don't think there will be any chance of getting caught up this week. Just way to busy running. DSM had her back surgery this morning, we headed to Ft. Collins at about 3:45am and were there a little early but better early than late. They took her back at 7am to prep, and they had her into surgery by 8am. She was out of surgery and recovery by 10am and we headed home by 11am.  Both really tired, DSM really sore, but doing well. I'm going to go get some much needed sleep.
> Hugs to you all. Prayers and positive and healing energies going out to all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

TNS said:


> Long ago I had an interview for a "lab tech" post in a research laboratory, and was asked about hobbies. Apparently sewing and knitting were relevant as they indicate dexterity and attention to detail, and I was offered the job!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the hug!!!!!!!!!!!


TNS said:


> Thanks AZ, I'm sending calming vibes for your stress. Perfectly OK to feel anxious, but not nice, so have a big hug from me.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lyn, glad to hear from you -I thought of you when I read about the pile up in the fog - near you yes???


melyn said:


> Ohhhhhh that looks sooooooo like my dream home its uncanny, love it. lyn x


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ , prayers that all goes well today and only good news . Heres a big hug for you and Alan.

(((((((((((HUG)))))))))). XOXXOXOXXXXXXXXXX
XO
Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sweetie!!!!!!!!!! We are getting ready to head out --------talk to all of you later - luv-AZ


Pontuf said:


> AZ , prayers that all goes well today and only good news . Heres a big hug for you and Alan.
> 
> (((((((((((HUG)))))))))). XOXXOXOXXXXXXXXXX
> XO
> Pontuf


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just dropped by (busy day). I want to once again thank all of the Tea Party members who are so ready to support our workshops and our own members who are teaching for us. It is nice to see your posts . 

Thanks very much everyone 

Here is my thankyou card --


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still dark but chilly Great Bend. The house is busy with the teens getting ready to leave for school.
> 
> The sky at 5:45am.
> Coffee this morning with lovely sunflowers.


Lovely morning sky and my kind of coffee cup (with a saucer - Yeh)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely morning sky and my kind of coffee cup (with a saucer - Yeh)


Glad you like it :-D :-D 
I like using saucers too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just dropped by (busy day). I want to once again thank all of the Tea Party members who are so ready to support our workshops and our own members who are teaching for us. It is nice to see your posts .
> 
> Thanks very much everyone
> 
> Here is my thankyou card --


What a lovely scene, such beauty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, the dragonfly is hiding better than MiniFi did!! LOL! Couldn't find him. Looks like the GS was a lot of help to Mr. P.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Hi June,
Here's a close up of the dragonfly, he is in the centre about the third of the way up in the main photo.

Caren, this one is a emperor dragonfly (body about 4" long), we also have red ones as well as red and blue damsel flies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you like it :-D :-D
> I like using saucers too.


Makes the coffee taste better :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just dropped by (busy day). I want to once again thank all of the Tea Party members who are so ready to support our workshops and our own members who are teaching for us. It is nice to see your posts .
> 
> Thanks very much everyone
> 
> Here is my thankyou card --


Lovbely photo Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat. 

Monster Finger Cookies!

Roll out sugar cookie dough into a thin line (dough will spread when baking), score at knuckles and apply an almond shard at the tip.
Bake as directed on package. 
Brush cooled cookies with a little cocoa-powder to add contrast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for a lovely picture Shirley. I really love the Canadian landscape - so beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June,
> Here's a close up of the dragonfly, he is in the centre about the third of the way up in the main photo.
> 
> Caren, this one is a emperor dragonfly (body about 4" long), we also have red ones as well as red and blue damsel flies.


Makes the coffee taste better

I will have to look up some of the dragon fly photos I have. Haven't seen as many this year as usual.

Yes the coffee sure does taste better


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.
> 
> Monster Finger Cookies!
> 
> ...


Aaaaarrrrrggggggghhhhh. They look just too real! They should scare the pants of anyone at halloween. :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.
> 
> Monster Finger Cookies!
> 
> ...


Euuuugh!! My DGS would love these!! 
Many years ago I worked for a surgeon who often used to stop by the office on his way from theatre to the lab and would leave pots containing all sorts of lumps and bumps and guts that he had removed. (Wouldn't be able to do it that way today). Nothing ever bothered me until one day he left a small pot with three removed toenails in it - that really finished me off!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Aaaaarrrrrggggggghhhhh. They look just too real! They should scare the pants of anyone at halloween. :shock:


I thought they were when I first saw them. I am going to make some for this bunch to share with friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought they were when I first saw them. I am going to make some for this bunch to share with friends.


That's the sort of thing my gs wound like.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Euuuugh!! My DGS would love these!!
> Many years ago I worked for a surgeon who often used to stop by the office on his way from theatre to the lab and would leave pots containing all sorts of lumps and bumps and guts that he had removed. (Wouldn't be able to do it that way today). Nothing ever bothered me until one day he left a small pot with three removed toenails in it - that really finished me off!


OH dear, that would have been something else. 
Things like that never bothered me, I would scare the neighborhood boys. It was fun to watch them get a taste of their own medicine. Of course I used snakes, bugs and things like that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's the sort of thing my gs wound like.


We will be away for halloween this year. The teens and their father have entered a catapult in a event, Pumpkin Chunkin. They are excited about it, it airs one Thanksgiving day not sure what channel. I am going along for support, should be an interesting weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We will be away for halloween this year. The teens and their father have entered a catapult in a event, Pumpkin Chunkin. They are excited about it, it airs one Thanksgiving day not sure what channel. I am going along for support, should be an interesting weekend.


Sounds like a fun event.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a fun event.


It should be I have watched it on tv before.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got to the end of the second repeat of the border for moms shawl and realized i missed a row and was on the wrong side!! :? Each pattern is 17 rows and as I did not use a lifeline and am not adept at frogging to a specific row I get to start all over. I love to knit :thumbup: just making it last longer right?!


~~~~keep looking on the bright side! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie!
> 
> Just to show that I am getting a little knitting accomplished- I did this Sashay scarf a couple of days ago!


Beautiful, Julie!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO"


Patches39 said:


> OH my, it's so beautiful, it's hard to believe that this is a part of earth,  the colors of the sky is awesome, and the view over looking the town is breath taking. Thanks so much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now if you should find it the link would be good- Vicky would love it I'm sure for here yearly gnome for David (as a 5 year old or thereabouts she thought Dad would like one so got him one for Christmas. Whereas as far he is concerned they are irrelevant- they even warrent being disliked- she did of course later learn this about her father so gets him one every Christmas (in various forms). You never know she might even knit him herself! She went back to crotcheting earlier this year why not knitting to?


Back on page 80, Darowil  Ooops, can just type it here too - duh - lol...www.lionbrand.com and search then for "Amigurumi Gnome"


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so talented Kathy. Those are all so beautiful. They will be very happy with the gifts I'm sure.
quote=gottastch]Hello again...just got home from the post office...feels good to get the baby gift in the mail! This is what I sent...a very hairy puppy, farmyard finger puppets, camo bib overalls with feet, Vikings sweater and sheep cardigan [/quote]


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lyn, glad to hear from you -I thought of you when I read about the pile up in the fog - near you yes???


Hi AZ the pile up was not that far from me we have been to the isle of shepherd several times, think it takes us a bout an hour to get there. There is a place there called whelans that makes concrete garden ornaments, we are planning to go in the autumn. As far as the news has said there were no fatalities thank goodness. Lyn xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful place.


Designer1234 said:


> I have been going through a lot of our photos and found one of our little cabin in the woods - the one where 'little joe' our baby moose that grew into a huge bull, and who wintered on our property while we were in Arizona used to be when we came home.
> 
> \One year I planted Sunflowers all around our 'meadow' and the birds spent the following autumn eating the seeds. The squirrels would climb up the stem and fill their cheek pouches with the seeds and race away to hide them in t their stash, to use during the winter.
> this was where we spent our summers when we wintered in Arizona -- it is where I did all my stepping stones - We visited the same place on the long weekend (last Saturday and a house is being built right where the sunflowers are -- Some stepping stones are still there and the little cabin has a new roof. It warmed our hearts to see that someone else was going to enjoy our lovely little acreage. Behind the meadow and cabin is the forest and we cut out a path winding through it from the cabin to the other end of the meadow.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've had a few bowel issues recently so though tthis Ode to the Colo-Rectal Surgeons was very appropriate. As a Colo-Rectal nurse in a previous existence I loved it. Some of you are sure to have it already (think it was last nights digest I found it in so you may have seen in in your KP digest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And while I wouldn't like the cold so much, more precipitation for us would be great--our drought hangs on. I hope that your bronchitis hasn't hung on, though, and that you're back in the purple by now!


Welcome back, Sorlenna!!!! Glad you had a good time! I am feeling much better but dear husband called in sick to work today. This is a monumental event in our house because he hasn't used a sick day since he had shingles in the mid-1980's! I have a sink full of tomatoes to process and a not very patient patient on my hands. Me thinks it is going to be a loooong day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Cmaliza - Isn't it funny how we think of temperatures differently - you say 68's chilly and we've been less than that all week and thinking it's been great weather!


~~~~normally I would not say 68 is chilly either, but I am still thinking it's supposed to be summer weather! I am here with mostly shorts and short sleeves. That's not enough covering for sitting on the porch! In the spring when the temps reach 68 I am dancing outside without a coat. Silly me! :-D :wink: Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Boy, that is a tricky one. It took me several tries..but finally decided on doing it this way:

Here's what I was able to get, but it might help if I see a picture or have the full pattern - I ended up with a picot type stitch with 9 stitches on the needle.

I tried a couple of different provisional cast ons and found that using a crochet chain worked the best for me. I chained about 6 and then picked up and knit three cast on stitches in the middle of the chain following the directions in this video.






I knit one foundation row...I found that if started right out with a sl 1--that first stitch wasn't well anchored and I ended up having problems with it.

I then followed the pattern to sl 1 k2 across for three rows -then rotate to the left side and yo, pick up & knit one stitch (I used a crochet needle to pick up the stich in the side selvedge edge and put it on the needle) yo on the right hand needle. I then used the left hand needle (dpn works best) and inserted it in each of the three stitches as I take out the crochet chain revealing the original 3 CO stitches as I go. I then knit them off the left hand needle to the right hand needle. You end up with a little banner shaped bobble with the beginning yarn coming down from the middle CO stitch.

What comes next?

Depending on what comes next - there may be an easier way to get this banner shaped bobble using increases. Try this:

CO 1 stitch
kfb = 2 stitches
kfb kfb = 4 stitches
k1 kfb kfb k1 = 6 stitches
k1 kfb kfb kfb kfb k1 - 10 stitches

You get the exact same effect of the banner bobble, but you end up with 10 stitches instead of 9....if you can work with that, it may be an easier way to go.

Good luck...let me know if it works out for you.



Pup lover said:


> co 3
> Rows 1,2,3 Sl1 k2
> 
> After the last row do not turn work rotate it 90° yo k1 yo along slipped stitch edge, turn work 90° remove provisional cast on and knit the 3 live stitches for a total of 9.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tim is so blessed to have you as his GM. I hope he has a wonderful school year. Let him know he is in my thoughts and to keep on with the OT therapy.

Enjoy the knitting group as it gears up again. I've been working on Christmas knitting and haven't posted much either. Life just kind of takes over and even though lurking the KTP haven't posted as much either. 

quote=jheiens]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Friday photos


The dragon fly looks just about the right size to give miniPurpleFi a ride!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen those competitions with pumpkins and watermelon...one year, my former SIL entered a trebuchet into the contest...it was fun.


NanaCaren said:


> We will be away for halloween this year. The teens and their father have entered a catapult in a event, Pumpkin Chunkin. They are excited about it, it airs one Thanksgiving day not sure what channel. I am going along for support, should be an interesting weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen those competitions with pumpkins and watermelon...one year, my former SIL entered a trebuchet into the contest...it was fun.


I have just discovered there is one less than a n hour from us in Alexandria Bay. Will have to find out when it is and maybe get to see it. The one we will be at in in Delaware.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.
> 
> Monster Finger Cookies!
> 
> ...


~~~wow.....that sure looks real...fooled me for a minute! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

R


NanaCaren said:


> Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.
> 
> Monster Finger Cookies!
> 
> ...


Eeew! Those are just too real looking.
:shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still haven't found the apple peeler so when I drove up to Marianne's Monday I borrowed her...hope to get more apples as close to half of mine ended up being band inside and only got 3+ pints of apple butter made .



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. They shouldn't be moving quiet so fast.
> 
> Did you ever find your apple peeler/corer? I am still working on my apples. I did take yesterday off though. Will start back this afternoon, I hope.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wahoo! Made it to the end...caught up :thumbup: It feels like when all the bills get paid, and there is a little bit left over! Feels good!! :-D :-D :-D 

I'm off to bake a cake.....try some more knitting of the revStst teddy bear....not giving in! Have a good day to all...happy birthdays....{{hugs}}...prayers....congrats....keep those needles clacking!  
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just arrived home from Findhorn and encountered our first rain for 5 days - were we lucky with the weather or what! About to continue with a blue & white striped hoodie for you know who, I'll post a pic when it's done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love dragonflys. In an entomology class I took as a graduate student I fell in love with them after looking at the wings under a microscope. Absolute jewels; the wings are magnificient.


PurpleFi said:


> Hi June,
> Here's a close up of the dragonfly, he is in the centre about the third of the way up in the main photo.
> 
> Caren, this one is a emperor dragonfly (body about 4" long), we also have red ones as well as red and blue damsel flies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow.....that sure looks real...fooled me for a minute! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


lol me too at first glance. :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I made these for a Halloween party we threw one year for DD. We also made individual meatloaves in the shape of rats using raisins for eyes and and very thin carrot strips for tails. Served them on a bed of tomato sauce/blood. A BIG hit.

quote=NanaCaren]Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.

Monster Finger Cookies!

Roll out sugar cookie dough into a thin line (dough will spread when baking), score at knuckles and apply an almond shard at the tip.
Bake as directed on package. 
Brush cooled cookies with a little cocoa-powder to add contrast.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> R
> 
> Eeew! Those are just too real looking.
> :shock:


My aunt posted them which surprised me. She never liked things like that when I was young.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Still haven't found the apple peeler so when I drove up to Marianne's Monday I borrowed her...hope to get more apples as close to half of mine ended up being band inside and only got 3+ pints of apple butter made .


Good thing Marianne had one. Glad I don't have to peel or core for the cider or the pectin. Apple butter will be the next bunch of apples. So far most of mine are still ok. the pigs can smell the apples and are going nuts trying to get them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just arrived home from Findhorn and encountered our first rain for 5 days - were we lucky with the weather or what! About to continue with a blue & white striped hoodie for you know who, I'll post a pic when it's done.


That was good luck. Can't wait to see the hoodie, I'm sure it will be amazing as always.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm working on the Lion hat from Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie. I had to learn how to do the loop stitch and must say it has been challenging for me. I am so frustrated; my loops just look messy and not uniform at all. Am once again going to frog it and give it a try again.

Has anyone made this before or used the loop stitch that can offer me advise? It would be appreciated.

Also will be making the rabbit, dog, frog, panda, and elephant hats for the GKs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made these for a Halloween party we threw one year for DD. We also made individual meatloaves in the shape of rats using raisins for eyes and and very thin carrot strips for tails. Served them on a bed of tomato sauce/blood. A BIG hit.
> 
> quote=NanaCaren]Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I have done that with the meatloaves. When the older ones were in grade school myself and one of the other mothers would make a ton of halloween treats and take them to the school for the students. Was so much fun. Now our schools everything has to be store bought or ok'd when you bring it in.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just dropped by (busy day). I want to once again thank all of the Tea Party members who are so ready to support our workshops and our own members who are teaching for us. It is nice to see your posts .
> 
> Thanks very much everyone
> 
> Here is my thankyou card --


Great eye candy, thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you like it :-D :-D
> I like using saucers too.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Definitely a MUST for Halloween!! Thought these were rather neat.
> 
> Monster Finger Cookies!
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Looks almost real. :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Beautiful, Julie!!!!!


Thanks Kathy- they are very easy to do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Welcome back, Sorlenna!!!! Glad you had a good time! I am feeling much better but dear husband called in sick to work today. This is a monumental event in our house because he hasn't used a sick day since he had shingles in the mid-1980's! I have a sink full of tomatoes to process and a not very patient patient on my hands. Me thinks it is going to be a loooong day!


Hope it has been an OK day despite!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tim is so blessed to have you as his GM. I hope he has a wonderful school year. Let him know he is in my thoughts and to keep on with the OT therapy.
> 
> Enjoy the knitting group as it gears up again. I've been working on Christmas knitting and haven't posted much either. Life just kind of takes over and even though lurking the KTP haven't posted as much either.
> 
> quote=jheiens]


I know and you Are missed too. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody, Been busy packing and sorting. I have got quite a lot done but still a long way to go. I have to pack up a house that has 43 years worth of stuff in it. :? Most of it is DH's and late FIL. 

Thanks PurpleFi for the closeup of the dragonfly, it is beautiful. We have a pond here and that is one of the things I will miss the most. Watching the dragonflies chase each other, the sounds of the frogs and the peacefulness of our place.

We have someone coming to look through the house tonight around 5:45pm. Have to get the dogs loaded in the truck and leave for an hour. I will be so happy when this is all done and we are moved.

Sorry kind of down today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, Been busy packing and sorting. I have got quite a lot done but still a long way to go. I have to pack up a house that has 43 years worth of stuff in it. :? Most of it is DH's and late FIL.
> 
> Thanks PurpleFi for the closeup of the dragonfly, it is beautiful. We have a pond here and that is one of the things I will miss the most. Watching the dragonflies chase each other, the sounds of the frogs and the peacefulness of our place.
> 
> ...


It's OK, praying for your strength. Vent when you need too. :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just realized I was reading Aug23rd TP. NOW I have to start on Aug.30....I still have 60 page to read. Can't seem to get ahead


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick post about doing the loop stitch (ref. post above); I found a video (actually several) and it is slow going for me but my loops are now even. Glad I started this hat now as I see it will take quite a bit of time....LOL...knock out the difficult one first.
Any tips still appreciated. Note to self: do NOT rely on the printed directions and arrows in a book alone...ROFL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Patches


Patches39 said:


> It's OK, praying for your strength. Vent when you need too. :-D


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205635-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

